# Birchbox: December 2012



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this too early?



​ 
I have no clue what's inside, I haven't opened it yet. I also received one for Birchbox Man which will be in it's own thread shortly.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes its too early.......... but whats inside


----------



## mellee (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait - what?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

I was sent a BBW and BBM Holiday box for reviewing purposes. I don't know what's coming or what's inside the box - yet. I'm going to wait for the kids to go to bed to do my unboxing on video.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 16, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## mellee (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, I'm behind the times, apparently...  I don't see that they have special "holiday boxes" at the site.  Are they the "deluxe" men's and women's boxes?  Or are they selling these as a special that I'm not seeing?  Or is this just something special they made up for you because they love you, but they can't be purchased?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 16, 2012)

When will your review be up? Im anxious to see!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2012)

Hopefully within the next 24 hours if not sooner. The kidlets are hyper tonight so we're fighting to get them in bed. I need quiet before I record a video since I tend to do my videos in one take when possible.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm excited to see what is in the holiday box.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 18, 2012)

Also looking forward to it!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd love to see what's in the holiday box! Go Zadi go Zadi go!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this too early?
> 
> ...


 Well.....It probably won't be too early if you keep delaying the openiing!!!!!  LOL, Stop with the teasing already, yer killin' me here!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2012)

They sent it early because they *want* you to open it early!  And if it's for review, it's because they want your viewers/readers to be able to buy these items in time to be able to order them before whatever December gift-giving occasions they observe, so *of course* this needs to be opened and shared with the world ASAP.


----------



## JessP (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Bahaaha love this! I feel the same way lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 18, 2012)

That's cruel and unusual punishment to leave us waiting like this lol..OPEN it!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

Inside the mystery box is the December Welcome box. If you purchase a gift subscription she will receive the following items in her December Welcome box:


Juicy Couture perfume sample
One Love Organics' Aromatic Body Serum
theBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer
Atelier Cologne's Vetiver Fatal
Miracle Skin Transformer Hydroactive Microderm Cleanser
Oscar Blandi's Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod _(Life Style Extra_)

It's a really nice Welcome box. I'll have pictures once the batteries recharge since I drained it filming. In regards to theBalm's Mary-Lou Manizer, I see the thumbprint and realized it's not a thumbprint at all but rather the magnet imprint.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Zadi!  That is a nice welcome box.


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been a lurker here for sooo long I had to finally join!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When do you have to get a gift subscription to get this welcome box? I really want it! Also, can you use points to purchase a gift subscription?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been a lurker here for sooo long I had to finally join!
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe if you get a gift subscription for December that you have until December 1st to sign up for the December welcome box. Yes you can use points to purchase a gift subscription.


----------



## tevans (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that the box all members will get or just new subs? Am I the only one getting tired of getting products leftover from previous months ?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

It is the welcome box for new members.


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 18, 2012)

Cool! I just used my points to get myself a gift sub that starts in December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now have 3 BB subs hahaha addicted!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

That's also 70 review points on top of being a good box so quite a deal for anyone thinking of getting another subscription.....


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2012)

I just picked up a second BB sub a few weeks ago, so I will be getting this welcome box. Mostly i am excited for the 70 review points! Its a good box but i have a full size of the mary lou manizer and rarely use it, 2 fragrance samples don't make me too excited, getting the OLO serum in this months box, as well as the chocolate in this months box, have a cleanser i love, BUT i LOVE the dry shampoo so that and the 70 points makes me pretty happy : )


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

While I'm waiting for my camera's batteries to charge I took these pics with my cellphone.



 



Out of everything in the box I have to say One Love Organics is something I WILL buy full size. I'm loving the smell of it.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems like the welcome boxes have been really great! From pictures I've seen, this month's welcome box included an Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner, the Mox Botanicals Lip Butter, theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer, a Juicy Couture perfume, and a cute heart nail file! December looks even better!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I'm waiting for my camera's batteries to charge I took these pics with my cellphone.
> 
> ...


 Which scent did you get? Isn't the serum sooooo wonderful?! I love the way it makes my skin feel. It's definitely a nice luxury item.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

Lavender.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 19, 2012)

i got the rose as a sample (and i usually hate rose scents) and bought full size i never thought id spend so much money on a body oil but im CRAZY about it... i wish there was a way to sample the rest of the scents (im very sensitive to scents so i cant just buy something withouy smelling it


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

Contact One Love Organics about it. Tell them you got a sample from Birchbox and ended up buying a full size but would like to know if they have other samplers they can send you because you're sensitive to scents and can't commit to purchasing something else if you're not sure if you'll have a reaction to it or not. All they can say is no.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 19, 2012)

true, i should thank you


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact One Love Organics about it. Tell them you got a sample from Birchbox and ended up buying a full size but would like to know if they have other samplers they can send you because you're sensitive to scents and can't commit to purchasing something else if you're not sure if you'll have a reaction to it or not. All they can say is no.


 http://oneloveorganics.com/blog/shop-faq/


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just re-subbed to Birchbox, I wonder if I will get this box then..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just re-subbed to Birchbox, I wonder if I will get this box then..


 if you reopened your old account, you shouldn't get a welcome box afaik.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact One Love Organics about it. Tell them you got a sample from Birchbox and ended up buying a full size but would like to know if they have other samplers they can send you because you're sensitive to scents and can't commit to purchasing something else if you're not sure if you'll have a reaction to it or not. All they can say is no.


 If they won't send you samples of the oil, I also really like the body oils weleda makes ones I also really like and you can check them out at target.  (Although, now I might put mine into a spritzer bottle after using the OLO ones.)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

http://oneloveorganics.com/blog/shop-faq/

--&gt; they will send samples for $3.95 (free shipping)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

It's not free but it's only $4. I ordered one as well.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact One Love Organics about it. Tell them you got a sample from Birchbox and ended up buying a full size but would like to know if they have other samplers they can send you because you're sensitive to scents and can't commit to purchasing something else if you're not sure if you'll have a reaction to it or not. All they can say is no.


 I contacted them last week and they had told me that they gave all their aromatic body serum samples to Birchbox to send out. They are thinking about making a sample pack with them after the holidays to add in their shop though, so keep an eye out for that!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you reopened your old account, you shouldn't get a welcome box afaik.


 Yeah, I just resubbed too and got box 1.  I also saw multiple people getting their good boxes switched to this box too which really sucks imo.  This must be a leftover box.  I hope they step it up for December...


----------



## gemstone (Nov 19, 2012)

> http://oneloveorganics.com/blog/shop-faq/ --&gt; they will send samples for $3.95 (free shipping)


 Yeah but it doesn't include the aromatic body serum.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked and this is what they said



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't include the aromatic body serum.


 Hi Alexandria,

  We sent Birchbox all of the samples we made of the aromatic body serums. We are not debuting the oils on our own website until after the New Year so we will not produce additional body oil samples until after Christmas. We will try and offer these in trial packs at that time. Our sample packs have been extremely popular so we will do our best to offer body oil sample packs as well. Check on our site after January 1st for more information about body serum sample packs.   The sample packs are single use samples that range from 3-5 ml and the Birchbox samples are 8 ml. However, the 8 ml sample is exclusive to Birchbox and we won't reproduce those.   One of the reasons we created the body oils is that I hate lotion! I have never liked the sticky feels it leaves on the skin. A light body oil however is very silky and light and leaves the skin beautifully scented. The Neroli has been extremely popular!   Please let us know if you have any additional questions.    Warmly, Suzanne

On Tue, Nov 13, 2012 at 7:18 PM,  wrote:
You have received a message from One Love Organics. Message details are as follows:

Date and Time: Wednesday 14th November 2012 00:18:41



Message: Hi, I heard about your company through birchbox, and I really liked their product spotlight video on the body serum. I wanted to know if there was a way to get a sample of the body serum in Neroli and Rose. I see that there are sample packs for sale, and I was wondering how big are the samples, the size of what was sent in the birchboxes? And if they are, I wanted to know if there is a way to guarentee that I get the Neroli and Rose because those especially are the ones I wanted to try. Im really intrigued with the idea of a body serum rather than a lotion. If its not possible, I totally understand, but im dying to try the Neroli out because thats one of my favorite scents.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 20, 2012)

sooo tempted to join, just for the Mary Lou Manizer! I requested an invite yesterday I think, so I don't think I'll get December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and is the Mary Lou Manizer a full size?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2012)

Mini. Think thumb size.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

literally looked down and my thumb and went----&gt;  D:   k maybe not... I have ipsy, BA and Julep as monthly subs I should stop there, since now it's my bf's turn to pay for everything, cuz it's his fault I can't work...


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 21, 2012)

So just to confirm--are all 'welcome' gifted boxes for each month the same? That box looks pretty great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Is the Mary Lou Manizer about the same size as the Ipsy eyeshadow sample?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 21, 2012)

> So just to confirm--are all 'welcome' gifted boxes for each month the same? That box looks pretty great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Is the Mary Lou Manizer about the same size as the Ipsy eyeshadow sample?Â


 Yep..about the same size.


----------



## mellee (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So just to confirm--are all 'welcome' gifted boxes for each month the same? That box looks pretty great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Is the Mary Lou Manizer about the same size as the Ipsy eyeshadow sample?


Actually, the Mary Lou is a bit bigger:


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 22, 2012)

Perfume samples don'ts seem to be popular around here, but I quite like getting them, and I hope Birchbox partners with more perfume makers for December's box. I'd love it if the Birchbox store offered more perfumes. *Cough* Flowerbomb *Cough*


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfume samples don'ts seem to be popular around here, but I quite like getting them, and I hope Birchbox partners with more perfume makers for December's box. I'd love it if the Birchbox store offered more perfumes. *Cough* Flowerbomb *Cough*


 I actually love getting perfume samples too! I have a nice perfume sample stash that I reach for often. It's fun to mix things up every now and then.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually love getting perfume samples too! I have a nice perfume sample stash that I reach for often. It's fun to mix things up every now and then.


 Yes, I gripe about perfume samples, but I have managed to amass a huge (like 100 pieces) collection of samples and haven't bought perfume in a long time. I own 3, The Original Juicy Couture, DKNY Be Delicious and the sadly discontinued Betsey Johnson one, (not tutu) &lt; as you can tell, quite "young" scents

I dropped a hint to my mom about absolutely loving the Lady Gaga Perfume at Nordies yesterday. They have fill your own samples and since I used up the entire sample I got in less than a week. I made two more for myself... D

She got two of the Balenciaga scents, which I hope she likes, it's a hassle for my dad to go to Tiffany's to buy her her "signature" perfume.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 22, 2012)

I stopped buying perfume once I started getting samples.  Even thought there are some I really love and am sad to run out of, I never stay in love with fragrance long enough to finish full size bottles.  My mom has a graveyard of perfumes I broke up with.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That's so cute!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If they won't send you samples of the oil, I also really like the body oils weleda makes ones I also really like and you can check them out at target.  (Although, now I might put mine into a spritzer bottle after using the OLO ones.)


 I just purchased c. Booth Original Bath and Body oil.   Its very similar to the OLO sample I got in the chamomile scent.  The texture is similar, and the fragrance smells similar to me, though not exactly the same.  Both are light textured oils.  The c. Booths is a natural product, though not organic.  I didnt compare ingredients.  I'm sure the OLO is probably a "better" product, but I really do like the c. Booth's.

I actually decanted some of the Booths into my empty OLO spray bottle.  The c.Booth's is a lot less expensive.  I purchased this before I knew I was getting the OLO in my Birchbox, and didnt know that OLO existed. 

I'm a big fan of Weleda's Arnica oil.  I have arthritis but also spend a lot of time in the gym and the Arnica oil helps a lot with sore joints and muscles.  Which Weleda oil do you use?


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually love getting perfume samples too! I have a nice perfume sample stash that I reach for often. It's fun to mix things up every now and then.


 I used to be a perfume snob and for years would only use Chanel Allure Sensuale (not the regular Chanel Allure, it had to be the Sensuale or nothing!), but then I joined Birchbox and Sample Society and started getting perfume samples. I'm still very fussy about perfumes, but I have found several that I really do like.  Most of them I like for as long as my sample lasts and then I'm done with it, but I did purchase the small Hello from Birchbox and the Anick Goutal fragrances for the summer months. 

I'm not a fan of fruity scents or the ones that smell like food.  (I love the smell of gingerbread, but I dont want to smell like one! ), except I do like the citrusy scents for the summertime. My beloved Chanel is a warm oriental type of fragrance, and its a little heavy.   I also really love the fragrance sample that came in November's Sample Society (I forget the name), and might purchase that one as a Christmas gift to myself.  

I use the perfume samples that I don't wear I use as room sprays.  The ones that aren't sprays I put on a cotton ball in a little dish.  My house smells beautiful!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfume samples don'ts seem to be popular around here, but I quite like getting them, and I hope Birchbox partners with more perfume makers for December's box. I'd love it if the Birchbox store offered more perfumes. *Cough* Flowerbomb *Cough*


 I would love a sample of Flowerbomb!  I was going to purchase it over the summer and bought Hello from Birchbox instead.  I forgot all about Flowerbomb until you mentioned it.  I read that there is a spicy Flowerbomb now too.  I would love samples of both!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, the Mary Lou is a bit bigger:


 I recieved the Marylou in my Birchbox, and the Matt Batali in my Ipsy too!  I would love it if either Birchbox or Ipsy would sample more of the Meet Matt palette colors, or just another little The Balm product sample would be nice.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use the perfume samples that I don't wear I use as room sprays.  The ones that aren't sprays I put on a cotton ball in a little dish.  My house smells beautiful!


 I do this too! Sometimes I just really want to use up a sample, and this is such a quick way to do that!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2012)

> > Actually, the Mary Lou is a bit bigger:
> 
> 
> I recieved the Marylou in my Birchbox, and the Matt Batali in my Ipsy too!Â  I would love it if either Birchbox or Ipsy would sample more of the Meet Matt palette colors, or just another little The Balm product sample would be nice.


 Lol. I traded my 4.5 oz. DDF cleanser from the October box for a Mary-Lou Manizer sample just so I could see how big it was. I think it was a good trade. Also, I luv perfume samples, even if they smell nasty. I can always give away the ones I don't like.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. I traded my 4.5 oz. DDF cleanser from the October box for a Mary-Lou Manizer sample just so I could see how big it was. I think it was a good trade.
> 
> Also, I luv perfume samples, even if they smell nasty. I can always give away the ones I don't like.


 That does sound like a good trade!  I think the Mary-Lou Manizer is a pretty generous sized sample, and we seem to get a lot more cleansers than makeup products like the Mary-Lou.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stopped buying perfume once I started getting samples.  Even thought there are some I really love and am sad to run out of, I never stay in love with fragrance long enough to finish full size bottles.  My mom has a graveyard of perfumes I broke up with.


 yep. 

perfume and jewelry are two things i can never manage to remember to put on.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2012)

> > Lol. I traded my 4.5 oz. DDF cleanser from the October box for a Mary-Lou Manizer sample just so I could see how big it was. I think it was a good trade. Also, I luv perfume samples, even if they smell nasty. I can always give away the ones I don't like.
> 
> 
> That does sound like a good trade!Â  I think the Mary-Lou Manizer is a pretty generous sized sample, and we seem to get a lot more cleansers than makeup products like the Mary-Lou.Â


 I got the Vasanti Brighten Up cleanser in September and bought the full size. I couldn't use the DDF because of the alpha hydroxy acid in it. The trade worked out for me, so I'm happy. I would like fewer cleansers from Birchbox, but I subscribe because it's not all makeup, eventhoufh I wish they didn't send Lara Bars.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep.
> 
> perfume and jewelry are two things i can never manage to remember to put on.


im the same way!!! i have sooooo much jewelry and i never put it on!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfume samples don'ts seem to be popular around here, but I quite like getting them, and I hope Birchbox partners with more perfume makers for December's box. I'd love it if the Birchbox store offered more perfumes. *Cough* Flowerbomb *Cough*


 I would probably cry of happiness if BB stocked Flowerbomb...it's my favorite perfume but I can't justify the price! Sephora is offering it as a 100 point perk this month though!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 23, 2012)

I LOVE getting perfume samples because I never buy perfume. I have a nice little collection of samples to choose from without spending a ton. I'll only buy a perfume if I'm completely in love with it, so I only own two: Viva la Juicy and CK in 2u.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 23, 2012)

This is off-topic"

The Allure Holiday beauty boxes are still available if anyone is interested.  Here is the link:

www.allureaccess.com/holiday


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would probably cry of happiness if BB stocked Flowerbomb...it's my favorite perfume but I can't justify the price! Sephora is offering it as a 100 point perk this month though!


 I literally bought the cheapest thing they had just to get that, haha. I have NO money right now, and I really didn't want to pay for shipping just to get that perfume, but I did it anyway. A mini perfume that I really like for the price of shipping is pretty damn good. Now I just need to get an atomizer to transfer it into because those mini perfume bottles don't have sprayers (so annoying).


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 23, 2012)

If you order a 3 month or 6 month gifted subscription, will it indicate to the recipient how long the subscription is good for? I was going to get my cousin a 3 month sub, but it'd be kind of awkward if she thought she was getting like, a year's sub or something lol.

//I kind of wish the men's box was the same price as the women's--I have a male cousin, but it'd be kind of weird to gift him something worth 2x more each month. I was only going to get my girl cousin the sub since it's her first year of college (our xmas gifts are exchanged via our parents lol). I guess it'd be kind of rude to get one cousin something, and snub the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Nov 23, 2012)

This month will be my 1 year anniversary..will i get a pink box?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 23, 2012)

> This month will be my 1 year anniversary..will i get a pink box?


 I think I've read in this forum that there sending a key chain instead of doing the anniversary box- sorry hope this isn't diappointing news . S.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2012)

The pink boxes were retired several months ago.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a one year sub after being monthly for about a year. Does anyone know if once my one year sub is up if they'll continue me on monthly? Or will I have to sign back up? Thanks!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought a one year sub after being monthly for about a year. Does anyone know if once my one year sub is up if they'll continue me on monthly? Or will I have to sign back up? Thanks!


 In the FAQs section of their website, they have the following:

"Yearly subscribers may choose to opt out of auto-renew by clicking the 'Opt Out of Auto Renewal' link on the Account page under Birchbox Membership Details. This link is available during the final month of your annual subscription. To opt out earlier, contact us at 877-487-7272. This will prevent your annual subscription from automatically renewing at the end of the year."

It looks like they won't put you back on the monthly subscription. Instead, you can renew your yearly subscription. If you want to continue on monthly, maybe you can call BB CS and have them change the subscription from yearly to monthly when the time comes!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the FAQs section of their website, they have the following:
> ...


 Thanks for that! I guess I could have just looked at the FAQ myself. :x I definitely want to renew. I got my 13 month keychain in the mail the other day even though I've been a subscriber since March of 2011. Not quite sure how they calculated the 13 months!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

I just tried to cancel my Birchbox subscription.  I love Birchbox and have always been very happy with my samples, but I just have so much stuff.  I had 2 Birchbox accounts, and canceled one last week.  Today I canceled my other account, and ended up rejoining an hour later.  I just cant do it.

I canceled Birchbox, and then started to think of the products I discovered through Birchbox that I can no longer live without.  Orofluido Elixer and Jouer Lip Enhancer, Stila Smudge Sticks, Zoya nail polish, etc.

I consider myself a minimalist, and prefer quality over quantity. I have no desire to own 30 bottles of nail polish or 20 different mascaras, but I dont want to miss out on the chance of finding that next holy grail product either. 

My neice has more nail polish than Sephora has in stock, and it makes her happy.  I have 6, and dont want more than that.  To each thier own!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 24, 2012)

That's why I only have one subscription to one company.  I keep up on other threads just to see if I would like to switch at some point (or do a non-beauty sub), but I've set myself that strict, meager limit and manage not to accumulate a lot of unused samples (other than certain things, like saving a heavy lotion for winter, etc).  There are a lot of things I just don't buy anymore--mostly things for my gym bag and for travel.  

I am a nail polish hoarder though, I'll admit it. Yes, all 20 shades of purple are different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to cancel my Birchbox subscription.  I love Birchbox and have always been very happy with my samples, but I just have so much stuff.  I had 2 Birchbox accounts, and canceled one last week.  Today I canceled my other account, and ended up rejoining an hour later.  I just cant do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's why I only have one subscription to one company.  I keep up on other threads just to see if I would like to switch at some point (or do a non-beauty sub), but I've set myself that strict, meager limit and manage not to accumulate a lot of unused samples (other than certain things, like saving a heavy lotion for winter, etc).  There are a lot of things I just don't buy anymore--mostly things for my gym bag and for travel.
> 
> I am a nail polish hoarder though, I'll admit it. Yes, all 20 shades of purple are different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You sound like my niece with the 20 shades of purple polish! 

I've been a subsciber to Birchbox for almost a year, and had 2 accounts for most of that time.  I've subscribed to Sample Society for about 6 months, and the past couple months Ipsy, and then a couple of weeks ago I subscribed to Glossybox.  I canceled them all except for the 1 Birchbox and Sample Society. 

Before Birchbox, I used primarily Estee Lauder everything and occasionally something different from Sephora so Birchbox has expanded my horizons quite a bit.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://oneloveorganics.com/blog/shop-faq/
> 
> --&gt; they will send samples for $3.95 (free shipping)


 Thanks!!  Just ordered one


----------



## VegasLover75 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE getting perfume samples because I never buy perfume. I have a nice little collection of samples to choose from without spending a ton. I'll only buy a perfume if I'm completely in love with it, so I only own two: Viva la Juicy and CK in 2u.


 I never buy perfume either!  I also like to take several different when I travel &amp; they take up no room.  I only own a few full size too, but they are cheap body sprays from Bath &amp; Body.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Vasanti Brighten Up cleanser in September and bought the full size. I couldn't use the DDF because of the alpha hydroxy acid in it.
> 
> The trade worked out for me, so I'm happy. I would like fewer cleansers from Birchbox, but I subscribe because it's not all makeup, eventhoufh I wish they didn't send Lara Bars.


 I LOVE the Vasanti. I just bought the full size too! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You sound like my niece with the 20 shades of purple polish! 

I've been a subsciber to Birchbox for almost a year, and had 2 accounts for most of that time.  I've subscribed to Sample Society for about 6 months, and the past couple months Ipsy, and then a couple of weeks ago I subscribed to Glossybox.  I canceled them all except for the 1 Birchbox and Sample Society. 

Before Birchbox, I used primarily Estee Lauder everything and occasionally something different from Sephora so Birchbox has expanded my horizons quite a bit.
And yeah, I've found so many new products through BB, especially cleansers and whatnot. I have Ipsy, Birchbox and Julep, though I am trying to get rid of Julep...


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. I traded my 4.5 oz. DDF cleanser from the October box for a Mary-Lou Manizer sample just so I could see how big it was. I think it was a good trade.
> 
> Also, I luv perfume samples, even if they smell nasty. I can always give away the ones I don't like.


Awh, that was me! And I'm glad you thought it was a good trade, as I was a bit worried. I remember asking if there was anything else you wanted. I guess it shows you how opinions vary. I was SO glad to get another DDF Brightening Cleanser sample, as I love love LOVE it. Love. I think I still have two 2oz bottles, your 4.5 oz bottle, and a full size I got cheap from Marshalls. I love that cleanser but not the price, so thanks again for helping me stock up!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 26, 2012)

December is my last month with subs so I hope it's good!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

> December is my last month with subs so I hope it's good!


 Lol, we can probably guess at least one or two boxes will be much coveted out of the variations! Hope you go out of subs with a bang and that'll hold you over for a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mysticninja (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December is my last month with subs so I hope it's good!


Me too,

and-

me too.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 26, 2012)

Guess what the mailman just brought..........My long lost October box!!!! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

> Guess what the mailman just brought..........My long lost October box!!!! lol


 Whoa! Lol, better late than never? What'd you get?


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa! Lol, better late than never? What'd you get?


 I got the Mary-Lou- Manizer, the Sumita brow highliting pecil, Lucy B perfume samples, Keratese shampoo foil packets, (2) and a Luna bar. I actually like this box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

> I got the Mary-Lou- Manizer, the Sumita brow highliting pecil, Lucy B perfume samples, Keratese shampoo foil packets, (2) and a Luna bar. I actually like this box.


 Sounds like a great box. I received the Kerastese..pink packets? I really enjoyed them. Perfect since I'm lo-pooing my hair now.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lo-pooing


 I really, really hate this term, along with "no-pooing." I just...ew, hahahaha.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really, really hate this term, along with "no-pooing." I just...ew, hahahaha.


 Hahaha. I haven't heard of "lo-pooing" before, but I have heard of "no-pooing"

Can you imagine people overhearing you talking about it? "So I've been no-pooing for a few weeks..." My family and friends would assume I'm talking about never going to the bathroom and think I'm crazy.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really, really hate this term, along with "no-pooing." I just...ew, hahahaha.


then you must not have extremely dry brittle lifeless hair

i use shampoo once every month-ish?

everytime other than that i use my aussie confidently clean conditioner to wash my hair... it never feels oily or dirty


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess what the mailman just brought..........My long lost October box!!!! lol


 That's crazy!  Was it worth the wait?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> then you must not have extremely dry brittle lifeless hair
> ...


 Edited because I misread, but I'm still confused. How does not liking the term "no-pooing" because it sounds gross have anything to do with the state of my hair?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Edited because I misread, but I'm still confused. How does not liking the term "no-pooing" because it sounds gross have anything to do with the state of my hair?


 Maybe she misinterpreted it as you talking bad about the routine? Like... you not only hate the term "lo-pooing" but you hate the act of "no-pooing" as well!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha. I haven't heard of "lo-pooing" before, but I have heard of "no-pooing"
> ...


 lmao! Yeah when my bf heard about no-poo, he made a smart ass comment, don't ask me what cuz it was a while ago! Maybe she meant she's trying to avoid it a little bit?


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I just bought an iPad and to my disappointment I can't review my birchbox items from Safari :/

Has anyone found a workaround for this? Different web browser, a way to be able to get down to the submit button? 

Thanks!


----------



## glamourcat (Nov 26, 2012)

I do everything on my iPad and I had the same problem with submitting reviews. I tried getting the Chrome app, but it was really slow so I deleted it. Ultimately, I took the easy way out and just used my laptop. If someone does have a work around, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 26, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do everything on my iPad and I had the same problem with submitting reviews. I tried getting the Chrome app, but it was really slow so I deleted it. Ultimately, I took the easy way out and just used my laptop. If someone does have a work around, I'd love to hear it!


 Maybe we'll get lucky and some beautiful genius on here knows our answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

I use shampoo maybe 3x a month? Otherwise I condition it and it's been working great. My hair is super soft and doesn't get oily, like some fear. Plus, my hair's naturally curly and dry, so it needs all the moisture it can get lol...I say lo poo, some say no poo, then people also say co-washing. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use shampoo maybe 3x a month? Otherwise I condition it and it's been working great. My hair is super soft and doesn't get oily, like some fear. Plus, my hair's naturally curly and dry, so it needs all the moisture it can get lol...I say lo poo, some say no poo, then people also say co-washing. Whatever floats your boat.


 I don't use shampoo at all so I'd guess it's no poo for me? I use Wen though, some people use home made stuff, and my hair doesn't get oily either, mine is wavy, fine and normal, and it lasts a week without me washing, some people might frown upon this, but my hair is just fine being washed once a week even when I use a Cleansing Conditioner instead of Shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

I use styling products, so I can never go more than two days between..product build up is baaaad! Which is why I shampoo on occasion, to make sure I get it all out.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't use shampoo at all so I'd guess it's no poo for me? I use Wen though, some people use home made stuff, and my hair doesn't get oily either, mine is wavy, fine and normal, and it lasts a week without me washing, some people might frown upon this, but my hair is just fine being washed once a week even when I use a Cleansing Conditioner instead of Shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Every time you mention the Wen product, I get more interested! It sounds like it works so well! The only issue I have with my hair is that it can get oily after only a day. It'd be great if the Wen Cleansing Conditioner would take that down a notch!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 26, 2012)

My hair is super fine, combination, and I've been co-washing for 6 months now and it has made a huge difference.  My hair was really greasy for a few weeks, not going to lie, I found a lot of new ways to braid it.  It started balancing out though.  I started off on Wen, moved to knockoff Wen, then someone here mentioned using cheap conditioner .  My stylist noticed my hair was shiny and strong and thicker and she didn't believe me when I told her 'I wash it with Suave conditioner'.  I do a clarifying wash every 2 weeks or so.  I will have to wash my hair more since my schedule is letting swim laps again, I turn green so I do need to get the chlorine out, so I'm sad about that.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 27, 2012)

don't know if this was brought up on last month's thread (i skipped most of it because I was so sick!) but i did notice that i got the BB points for the trisha prettyman review and the other survey for Bb points someone posted a link to.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Every time you mention the Wen product, I get more interested! It sounds like it works so well! The only issue I have with my hair is that it can get oily after only a day. It'd be great if the Wen Cleansing Conditioner would take that down a notch!


 It doesn't work for everyone, it worked for me, and I love it, but I'd say you should try a sample before you go out and buy it, you know? cuz with this you would be out some money, my bf's family gave me a huge Wen kit for xmas and before I bought like 2 16oz bottles myself...and since I do only wash my hair once a week, it doesn't end up being too expensive for me, but it might be for other people that need to wash their hair more often.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I use styling products, so I can never go more than two days between..product build up is baaaad! Which is why I shampoo on occasion, to make sure I get it all out.
  I haven't used any styling products that would create bad product build up in a while (but the Wen stuff: styling creme and sometimes the texture balm when I need it), so I don't know how it would remove something like idk hair spray...I might just have to test that! XD   And before anyone starts getting any idea that I might work for Wen, just cuz I like it, I don't, I actually can't work in the US and don't work in the  US or at all at the moment. I'm here for long periods of time cuz my bf lives here, so I visit him, so ya, just wanted to throw that little disclaimer in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had horrible greasy luck with wen. My boyfriend uses wen as conditioner after his Lush shampoo puck (no matter how many times I tell him that cleansing conditioner == conditioner, he says he just follows what the bottles in the bathroom says. He has thick kinda curly hair and his hair looks awesome after


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm using Herbal Essences at the moment. Gathered my coupons and stockpiled at $1 a piece. I heard good things about Wen, but can achieve the same results with drugstore conditioner. I'll continue and save my moola for makeup lol.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Edited because I misread, but I'm still confused. How does not liking the term "no-pooing" because it sounds gross have anything to do with the state of my hair?


i misread too, i was thinking you said the whole idea of lo/no pooing is disgusting

and about your state of hair i was trying to say you would understand if you had hair like mine


----------



## Alycia (Nov 27, 2012)

Speaking of iPads, I think birchbox should hire a developer and create an app or at least a mobile friendly website. I do everything on my phone and being able to check tracking, make reviews and shop from my phone would be great. Although people checking their tracking might go even more crazy. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't believe I actually pulled the plug on Birchbox! It just hasn't been sticking out to me lately and I know it's only 10$ but with so many other subs I can use it somewhere else! But I can't wait to see what everyone gets in Dec boxes! Does anyone know if I subscribe again do you have to wait the waiting period again?


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 27, 2012)

> I can't believe I actually pulled the plug on Birchbox! It just hasn't been sticking out to me lately and I know it's only 10$ but with so many other subs I can use it somewhere else! But I can't wait to see what everyone gets in Dec boxes! Does anyone know if I subscribe again do you have to wait the waiting period again?


 You can log into your account and resubscribe at anytime!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can log into your account and resubscribe at anytime!


 &amp; you may be able to get your box that month if you see that everyone else is getting good boxes this month.  That's what I did this month.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm using Herbal Essences at the moment. Gathered my coupons and stockpiled at $1 a piece. I heard good things about Wen, but can achieve the same results with drugstore conditioner. I'll continue and save my moola for makeup lol.


 Interesting!  I've been using Wen for about a year with excellent results, but would be up for trying something a bit less costly.  Do you feel like the Herbal Essence conditioner is providing the  same results as Wen? Anyone else recommend a particular conditioner to replace Wen?


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting!  I've been using Wen for about a year with excellent results, but would be up for trying something a bit less costly.  Do you feel like the Herbal Essence conditioner is providing the  same results as Wen? Anyone else recommend a particular conditioner to replace Wen?


 I use Suave Naturals.  The Wen didn't do anything special for my hair that co-washing hasn't done, but that's just me.  What I understand is that most conditioners have mild surfacants in it to make it rinse clean, leaving them on your hair and rubbing it in, like with Wen, is what cleanses it.  It takes a bit of trial and error--a lot of people like to use VO5, but it didn't work for me at all.  The most important thing is to make sure that there are no non-soluble silicones in it.  I read the ingredients, and anything with the suffice 'one I Google to see if is soluble or not.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting!  I've been using Wen for about a year with excellent results, but would be up for trying something a bit less costly.  Do you feel like the Herbal Essence conditioner is providing the  same results as Wen? Anyone else recommend a particular conditioner to replace Wen?


 I never tried Wen, but read up on the condition washing habits before trying it out. For drugstore alternatives, I kept seeing Suave and Herbal Essences being recommended. I haven't tried Suave, but have really liked the Herbal Essences...I currently use the blue one, Hello Hydration, I think and it's been great. This is going on two months or so that I've been doing this and I feel like there's been an improvement in my overall hair "health" and appearence.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy!  Was it worth the wait?


 I don't know about that, but it was a nice surprise, lol.  Seriously though, it is a good box, considering that October was officially "crappy box month!"


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting!  I've been using Wen for about a year with excellent results, but would be up for trying something a bit less costly.  Do you feel like the Herbal Essence conditioner is providing the  same results as Wen? Anyone else recommend a particular conditioner to replace Wen?


 I have Wen but I find myself using Dove Nourishing Oil Care shampoo and daily treatment conditioner.  I have dry damaged hair and besides SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment is it the best I've ever used.  I refuse to spend $70 when I can find something almost as good for $4.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting!  I've been using Wen for about a year with excellent results, but would be up for trying something a bit less costly.  Do you feel like the Herbal Essence conditioner is providing the  same results as Wen? Anyone else recommend a particular conditioner to replace Wen?


 I just finished my WEN from my last Test Tube, I think it's called Winter Vanilla Mint. I have mixed feelings about it. Loved the smell, the vanilla wasn't overpowering but the mint... loved the mint especially on mornings I felt a little sluggish. The mint also made my scalp "tingle" (in a good way) which I also liked however I saw no difference in my hair condition after using it. I've also been using Miss Jessie's products and Rusk's Keratin Care. IF I were to re-buy this particular WEN I'd buy it purely for the smell. WEN is just too expensive and there are other products on the market that are less - like Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl and Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo (although I do admit this one still reminds me of slime kids play with, lol).


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it just me, or are y'all ready for the spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you guys think will be in this months Birchbox?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me, or are y'all ready for the spoilers?
> 
> 
> ...


I hope there are sparkly things that remind people of snowflakes! Or really I just like sparkly things lol


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i misread too, i was thinking you said the whole idea of lo/no pooing is disgusting
> ...


 It's okay. I don't know why it bugged me so much yesterday. But you were actually right about my hair. The ends are damaged from over processing, but I have quite oily hair. Other than that, it's not very problematic, and I'm low maintenance with it. Co-washing doesn't sound like it'd be for me, but I don't doubt that it works for others. I wouldn't feel like my hair is getting clean if I only used conditioner, but again, that's just a personal quirk. My apologies for being a bit snippy (blame the PMS 



).

Definitely ready for some spoilers. I wonder what the theme will be. I'm trying to think of something I'd like to get in December's box, but I'm not really coming up with anything specific. A blush sample would be really nice. Maybe something along the lines of NARS Sin. I wouldn't complain if they sent more of those cute bath bombs out again, either!

Edit: Don't know if anyone's seen this yet, but it's about updating your beauty profile: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/16172972886/beauty-profile-key-to-finding-your-sample-match?utm_source=operations&amp;utm_medium=email


----------



## Tabasc (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Seeing who out there is in San Diego.  Trying to get together a opening/swap in person.  I have two of you already.  First one won't be until after the holidays.  (Unless we all get December really early &amp; then maybe we could check out the Del all dressed up for Christmas &amp; the Tuesday steal wine tasting I have been lusting to try!) Just trying to see who might be interested.  Send me a pm if you are.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 27, 2012)

> Speaking of iPads, I think birchbox should hire a developer and create an app or at least a mobile friendly website. I do everything on my phone and being able to check tracking, make reviews and shop from my phone would be great. Although people checking their tracking might go even more crazy. What are your thoughts?


 Umm yea, mobile developers are so highly sought after, they are requiring salaries of upwards of 150k if they even decide to work for a company. Most of them do freelance mobile design and can charge absurd amounts for projects. My boyfriends company is trying to hire a mobile developer and its so hard for smaller companies, when the large companies are snapping up any good mobile developer ASAP. All it takes is getting one good app in the app store and you will have job offers


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's okay. I don't know why it bugged me so much yesterday. But you were actually right about my hair. The ends are damaged from over processing, but I have quite oily hair. Other than that, it's not very problematic, and I'm low maintenance with it. Co-washing doesn't sound like it'd be for me, but I don't doubt that it works for others. I wouldn't feel like my hair is getting clean if I only used conditioner, but again, that's just a personal quirk. My apologies for being a bit snippy (blame the PMS
> ...


 ah you werent snippy! all women understand this time a month but all hell breaks loose if a man comments on "it must be that time of the month" lol


----------



## Cathie (Nov 27, 2012)

Why oh why cant Miss Jesse' be mix and match??? Really...a jar of curly meringue would last me a year!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm yea, mobile developers are so highly sought after, they are requiring salaries of upwards of 150k if they even decide to work for a company. Most of them do freelance mobile design and can charge absurd amounts for projects. My boyfriends company is trying to hire a mobile developer and its so hard for smaller companies, when the large companies are snapping up any good mobile developer ASAP. All it takes is getting one good app in the app store and you will have job offers


Design is pretty lucrative in general. I think part of the problem is that companies don't really know whom to hire. For example, I spent a lot of time trying to get interviews for full-time webdesign portions, but a lot of the recruiters who came to my school were asking for people who majored in computer engineering or CS... and those people are NOT going to take $40k jobs where they design stuff for the web. First of all, because they can do a lot better most of the time even just graduating and second of all, because a lot of them aren't really well versed in webdevelopment. :

Whereas one look at my resume, it would've been thrown out because of what I (didn't) major in... even though I had the right skill sets. There's a huge gap in understanding of whom can do what between the layman and the people who actually work in the professionally IT industry.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am really hoping for those cute little leather rings in this month's birchbox! I think it would be a fun lifestyle extra


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for those cute little leather rings in this month's birchbox! I think it would be a fun lifestyle extra


 Me too! They look so adorable! I can't find them anywhere on the website though? I've just seen them on their Instagram and the November video. Are they up on the site?


----------



## gemstone (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! They look so adorable! I can't find them anywhere on the website though? I've just seen them on their Instagram and the November video. Are they up on the site?


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=by-boe


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=by-boe


 Whoa. Cute, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## astokes (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=by-boe


 "They're so cute," they said. "You can layer them," they said. One bow ring is $38! Boe seems like a brand that would show up on Sneakpeeq someday though, so maybe it can be picked up at a discount price on there in the future. BB always has sales too.

Personally, I'd rather splurge on beauty items or clothes!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Every time you mention the Wen product, I get more interested! It sounds like it works so well! The only issue I have with my hair is that it can get oily after only a day. It'd be great if the Wen Cleansing Conditioner would take that down a notch!


 I have oily hair too and use it!  Although, my hair is very short - i still need to "wash" every day - but it's not as oily as it used to be i think.  I'd give it a shot!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a second BB sub.

Any tips on how to avoid duplications?

I want both boxes to link to my one account if possible.

Not sure how to do that though.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking about getting a second BB sub.
> 
> ...


 You can't link both boxes to the same account. And I think the best way to avoid duplications would be to do 2 completely different profiles, which I've done and I still receive duplicates. I don't think you can really count on anything but not receiving duplicates for the same profile. Other than that, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Nov 28, 2012)

If you're on the ipad, you should try Puffin as a browser.  Try their free version first, but I ended up buying it after the flash trial expired, because I can watch shows and such that you can't with safari.  It's a little persnickety, but I love having it and it shoooould work for doing reviews until they wise up and make an app.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Nov 28, 2012)

My birthday is in December, so I hope my box is extra special


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is in December, so I hope my box is extra special


 Mine too! Yay for December babies 



 (and Capricorns, lol)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! Yay for December babies
> 
> ...


 Well you could be a Sagitarius... But I'm a Cap! (Actually I'm a cusp but I consider myself a Cap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Yay Christmas babies and always getting ripped off on presents! lol. I always disclaim to my friends I'm only getting them one gift but when their birthdays actually come 'round... welp... ^^;; I'm a softie at heart.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope there will be a glittery nail polish. Last holiday season they gave out the Zoya gems and jewels minis and some things that aren't hair oils, face wash or health bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

speaking of nail polish, it's* finals *time, so of course I _needed _to swatch and organize all my nail polish. turns out only 3/277 are red, so how about a red, Birchbox!



Only 14 pages left to write... yet I think the laundry needs folding, desktops need cleaning and I feel like a face mask and a hair treatment... oh the pre-essay writing rituals of an English major in the last stretches to graduation....


----------



## fanchette (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope there will be a glittery nail polish. Last holiday season they gave out the Zoya gems and jewels minis and some things that aren't hair oils, face wash or health bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 ahhh lucky - I'm also a pre-graduation english major (with pre writing rituals...time to clean the baseboards bahah) but I have 47 pages to write, then 5 finals, then SWEET, SWEET FREEDOM!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope there will be a glittery nail polish. Last holiday season they gave out the Zoya gems and jewels minis and some things that aren't hair oils, face wash or health bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd be happy to get a glittery/flakie nail polish next month! I love to wear sparkly polishes during the holiday season and wouldn't mind more to try out!


----------



## Erin03 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for those cute little leather rings in this month's birchbox! I think it would be a fun lifestyle extra


 Me too! I saw them in one of their videos but never got one either. Secret gift for December?!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm hoping for the new Color Club holos.  Those are *amazeballs*.  They just pulled them from the store (they have them mislabeled on the site, and the warehouse *still* messed up my order even though I ordered one of each, so there are some issues they need to address before they put them back up on the site), but I'm hoping they go back up soon and/or show up in December boxes.  I will *always* take another bottle of a linear holo even if it's a color I already have (I'm already plotting how to get my hands on the complete collection of holos that China Glaze has on tap for the spring even though I don't think the release date is set yet, and half of them will probably look *horrible* with my skin tone, and the ones that *will* work with my skin tone are probably dupes of shades I already have).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you're on the lookout for those, I heard Urban Outfitters released a series of these polishes as well that are nearly identical to at least three of the colours: http://goldenankh.blogspot.com/2012/11/urban-outfitters-pink-holo.html (not my blog...)

I'm not into holo polishes and I don't support UO for ethical reasons against their business practices, but I don't believe in shooting the messenger either. I'm not sure if these are even in stores anymore since apparently they went super fast.


----------



## TPeterson (Nov 28, 2012)

I would be SO HAPPY with a nail polish! I put nail polish as my "splurge" item and still didn't get one in last month's box. :/ Maybe in December I will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh lucky - I'm also a pre-graduation english major (with pre writing rituals...time to clean the baseboards bahah) but I have 47 pages to write, then 5 finals, then SWEET, SWEET FREEDOM!


 yikes. we have a class that we have to take that is a 15-20 page research paper, but my 14 this semester are two separate 7 pagers. Our professors aren't trying to kill the graduate student readers. but 7 really means 6, because they always grade nicer if you paper is short and succinct. I get the best grades on the papers where I short the requirement.

I lucked out in my third English class, our Final is a scene performance. The prof is a pretty well know playwright, so its been presentations and performances as our main assignments. Quite enjoyable.



> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to get a glittery/flakie nail polish next month! I love to wear sparkly polishes during the holiday season and wouldn't mind more to try out!


 I wear glitter all year round. Just a little obsessed.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're on the lookout for those, I heard Urban Outfitters released a series of these polishes as well that are nearly identical to at least three of the colours: http://goldenankh.blogspot.com/2012/11/urban-outfitters-pink-holo.html (not my blog...)
> 
> I'm not into holo polishes and I don't support UO for ethical reasons against their business practices, but I don't believe in shooting the messenger either. I'm not sure if these are even in stores anymore since apparently they went super fast.


 Girlll I am with you on the UO thing. Their beliefs as a company do not coincide with mine. On top of that, their crap is overpriced thrift store clothes. It amazes me what people will pay for that stuff.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 28, 2012)

What's this brouhaha with Urban Outfitters? Never did more than browse, since I don't like their offerings..but am curious to know why the anti UO stance from some of you ladies.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's this brouhaha with Urban Outfitters? Never did more than browse, since I don't like their offerings..but am curious to know why the anti UO stance from some of you ladies.


 http://theweek.com/article/index/220370/racist-navajo-attire-and-7-other-urban-outfitters-controversies there's some examples, they are also known for knocking off indie designers. I know that in fashion copyrights don't really exist, but it still sucks.  Forever 21 is pretty crap at that too. http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/?s=urban+outfitters some examples of that.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's this brouhaha with Urban Outfitters? Never did more than browse, since I don't like their offerings..but am curious to know why the anti UO stance from some of you ladies.


 I wasn't sure what it was from either. I did a quick google search and the wikipedia page sums it up pretty well. Check out the product controversy section: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_Outfitters


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 28, 2012)

> http://theweek.com/article/index/220370/racist-navajo-attire-and-7-other-urban-outfitters-controversies there's some examples, they are also known for knocking off indie designers. I know that in fashion copyrights don't really exist, but it still sucks. Â Forever 21 is pretty crap at that too.Â http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/?s=urban+outfitters some examples of that.


 Interesting.. I don't shop at UO, but see where folks are coming from, especially with a few of the points made in the first article. As for Forever21, they're cheap and disposable. That sums it up, not a bad or good thing, just is. Plus, I can't imagine anyone thinking they're cutting edge and so advanced in trends. There's a few different stores/companies that do nothing more than copy..or should I say be inspired by?... designers and large labels. These stores just churn out cheap imitations of the actual trends and pieces, but mass consumers love and buy into it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
What's this *brouhaha* with Urban Outfitters? Never did more than browse, since I don't like their offerings..but am curious to know why the anti UO stance from some of you ladies.   Now that's a $5 word I haven't see in a while! ^~


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Interesting.. I don't shop at UO, but see where folks are coming from, especially with a few of the points made in the first article. As for Forever21, they're cheap and disposable. That sums it up, not a bad or good thing, just is. Plus, I can't imagine anyone thinking they're cutting edge and so advanced in trends. There's a few different stores/companies that do nothing more than copy..or should I say be inspired by?... designers and large labels. These stores just churn out cheap imitations of the actual trends and pieces, but mass consumers love and buy into it.


 For me, personally, the specific things they've done I'm against is the "Eat Less" shirt supporting pro-ana and transphobic greeting card thing. A lot of it may be just poor business decision after poor business decision, but we all pick and choose what matter to us individually, right?

I totally agree with you that especially in the US, there's a shopping-hoarding problem. Instead of buying quality clothing that will last long, we're desperate to have ever season's latest trends for the bottom price. People are going to consume it either way, which is why I posted the thing about the UO polishes. XD; I mean, they're going to get bought up either way so might as well let some MuT ladies know about them if they want.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

Well..I'll not be giving UO any of my money now..but they were never that appealing to me to begin with... There's quite a few obnoxious controversies surrounding them. Seems like a lack of regard and tact on their part. They fall into the any PR is better than no PR category.. Regarding trends and such, we all like being stylish, but I agree. I'm trying to rework my wardrobe now with investing in better quality staples..classic and timeless pieces every woman should have. I buy trendy items and pieces, but the focus is for me to find clothing I can mix and match for years, with a few trendy accessories to be "current." I have friends who waste tons of money buying whatever seasonal pieces are hot, then relegate the purchases to the back of the closet to never be seen or worn again. If they don't split seams, fray or fall apart in the meantime lol... I'd rather have a smaller wardrobe, with great quality pieces and a few pops than a large ton of polyester, nylon, and odd material.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Nov 29, 2012)

I would love to get nailpolish. My one hope though is that they do Chirstmas classly. not an over the top sparkles green and red explosion in my birchbox. I wouldnt mine Christmas things but no over the top things.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't link both boxes to the same account. And I think the best way to avoid duplications would be to do 2 completely different profiles, which I've done and I still receive duplicates. I don't think you can really count on anything but not receiving duplicates for the same profile. Other than that, it's a crapshoot.


 Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 29, 2012)

If I could afford to make any sort of investment in clothing, I probably would. For now, my largely Forever 21, H&amp;M, and TJ Maxx wardrobe will have to do.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well..I'll not be giving UO any of my money now..but they were never that appealing to me to begin with... There's quite a few obnoxious controversies surrounding them. Seems like a lack of regard and tact on their part. They fall into the any PR is better than no PR category..
> 
> Regarding trends and such, we all like being stylish, but I agree. I'm trying to rework my wardrobe now with investing in better quality staples..classic and timeless pieces every woman should have. I buy trendy items and pieces, but the focus is for me to find clothing I can mix and match for years, with a few trendy accessories to be "current." I have friends who waste tons of money buying whatever seasonal pieces are hot, then relegate the purchases to the back of the closet to never be seen or worn again. If they don't split seams, fray or fall apart in the meantime lol... I'd rather have a smaller wardrobe, with great quality pieces and a few pops than a large ton of polyester, nylon, and odd material.


 On top of ripping off designs which is bad enough in itself, my biggest issue is that they financially back anti-equality groups, while putting up this front of being a cutting edge trendy place to shop. They sell pro-gay merch, and make campaign donations to candidates with staunch "family values" &lt;- this term kills me. 

I am fine with whatever opinion people or companies hold, but their promote one thing do another is disgusting. $$$ i guess.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

> I would love to get nailpolish. My one hope though is that they do Chirstmas classly. not an over the top sparkles green and red explosion in my birchbox. I wouldnt mine Christmas things but no over the top things.


 I'm the opposite! Bring on the bling! Holiday sparkles and there's no better time of year. China Glaze Ruby Pumps please. Beautiful classy red color, sparkle..that's awesome. It's not that bling isn't classy, it's how and where you use it. You don't want to be sparkly everywhere(ok, some do...just sayin lol), but pops and accents can be very flattering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

> If I could afford to make any sort of investment in clothing, I probably would. For now, my largely Forever 21, H&amp;M, and TJ Maxx wardrobe will have to do.


 Oh, please don't take offense. I'm not trying to shame anyone, I'm guilty of such things myself. Plus, I'm not on a disposable income. For myself, I'm trying to consciously make an effort to buy better quality pieces for myself, which sometimes means I walk out with one or two pieces, as opposed to a whole outfit. But my fewer pieces won't need to be replaced as quickly as the cheaper ones and feel that saves me more in the long run. I shop at anywhere from second hand stores to Macy's or whatever is close to me. I'm a sucker for sales and can't remember the last time I paid full price for any clothing or shoes. Plus, one has to shop within one's budget..but that doesn't mean I have to be suckered into buying every knock off piece in the store that resembles the latest spread in a glossy mag.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On top of ripping off designs which is bad enough in itself, my biggest issue is that they financially back anti-equality groups, while putting up this front of being a cutting edge trendy place to shop. They sell pro-gay merch, and make campaign donations to candidates with staunch "family values" &lt;- this term kills me.
> 
> I am fine with whatever opinion people or companies hold, but their promote one thing do another is disgusting. $$$ i guess.


 Warning:  Political rant ahead.  Spoiler:  I'm somewhere to the left of Willie Nelson.

The part that got me to cut off all purchasing at UO was when I came across something the owner said (which I naturally can't find now) where he rather gleefully made a comment about how *thrilled* he was to take money from his left-wing customers and give it to ultra-right-wing groups/people.  I got the impression that he was most happy about the fact that is was money that the customers no longer had to donate to the causes they actually believed in.  I find him absolutely reprehensible, despicable, repugnant, and probably fifteen other adjectives I can't think of at the moment.  If I find out the president and founder of a company donates proceeds from his business to a politician who campaigns on the argument that homosexuality is *the exact same thing* as bestiality (which this guy does), that company gets crossed off my list of places to shop, especially if that company deliberately markets to the very people that politician is trying to legislate out of existence.  I have far too many friends who have become suicidal over being convinced that they deserve to die because they happen to be gay.  These aren't poor business decisions.  They are shrewd, calculated, callous business decisions.
ETA:  Whoops, this quote got cut so that it made it look like I might be disagreeing with gypsiemagic.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  Totally agree.  I just put my ramble behind a spoiler box because of certain words I used.  Also, whoo, I held out until my *six hundredth* post before I let my leftie freak flag fly on this forum!  That's a record for me.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I could afford to make any sort of investment in clothing, I probably would. For now, my largely Forever 21, H&amp;M, and TJ Maxx wardrobe will have to do.


 I used to shop at F21 a lot but lately not so much and it's mostly because I find their prices too high for the quality of clothing they're selling. Sometimes I'll have the patience to comb through racks and walls of clothing to find a piece or two that is decently made and worth the money  but most of the time I walk 3ft in the door and I just walk out (same for H&amp;M). Now I just wait for sales. I'd say the majority of stuff I have is from J.Crew and none of it was purchased at retail price. I've kept every single piece I've bought since 2005-ish (save for a sweater that was attacked by moths :-( boo ) and they look great. I would never pay retail there because the prices are obscene and even if I think it's quality clothing, a sweater is never worth $300 to me.  So, I wait until that sweater is discounted (usually two or three times) and buy it when they have a "take an additional 30% off" sale and use my student discount on top of that. Last purchase I made I got a silk dress that was originally $188 for under $30 and a pair of wool pants that were originally $90 for under $20.

Edit: Investment pieces don't have to come at a high price. I'm by no means an expert shopper, but quality clothing can be found at F21 prices  I don't even mean just at J.Crew - I love the store, but they have crappy stuff sometimes too.


----------



## Annie92 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to shop at F21 a lot but lately not so much and it's mostly because I find their prices too high for the quality of clothing they're selling. Sometimes I'll have the patience to comb through racks and walls of clothing to find a piece or two that is decently made and worth the money  but most of the time I walk 3ft in the door and I just walk out (same for H&amp;M). Now I just wait for sales. I'd say the majority of stuff I have is from J.Crew and none of it was purchased at retail price. I've kept every single piece I've bought since 2005-ish (save for a sweater that was attacked by moths :-( boo ) and they look great. I would never pay retail there because the prices are obscene and even if I think it's quality clothing, a sweater is never worth $300 to me.  So, I wait until that sweater is discounted (usually two or three times) and buy it when they have a "take an additional 30% off" sale and use my student discount on top of that. Last purchase I made I got a silk dress that was originally $188 for under $30 and a pair of wool pants that were originally $90 for under $20.
> ...


 Same here, I'd say 95% of my wardrobe is JCrew (outlet and kids stuff gets really cheap) and Nordstrom Rack (befriend your sales associates! I know which days they do restock and markdowns at my local NR)  

But, admittedly, I hardly ever follow trends and the one or two F21 items in my wardrobe just stick out like sore thumbs.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, please don't take offense. I'm not trying to shame anyone, I'm guilty of such things myself. Plus, I'm not on a disposable income. For myself, I'm trying to consciously make an effort to buy better quality pieces for myself, which sometimes means I walk out with one or two pieces, as opposed to a whole outfit. But my fewer pieces won't need to be replaced as quickly as the cheaper ones and feel that saves me more in the long run.
> 
> I shop at anywhere from second hand stores to Macy's or whatever is close to me. I'm a sucker for sales and can't remember the last time I paid full price for any clothing or shoes. Plus, one has to shop within one's budget..but that doesn't mean I have to be suckered into buying every knock off piece in the store that resembles the latest spread in a glossy mag.


 No offense taken. I was just saying that I'm poor, haha. Sometimes you do have the money to buy either a few quality pieces or a lot of pieces that aren't great quality. I literally never have enough money at any given time to buy more expensive investment things. Like, at one point, I seriously had one pair of jeans and no income to speak of. So when I got a little bit of money for something, I couldn't justify saving it to buy a pair of better quality jeans at some point down the road. I also just like to buy crap, so that really doesn't help. I've gotten better at this kind of thing when it comes to makeup, though. I won't just run out and buy something because it's a dollar and I happen to have a dollar. Now I research the hell out of products before I buy them. I watch so many Youtube beauty gurus that I'm pretty sure it could be classified as some kind of freaky addiction. I'm kind of proud of myself for not just buying any random makeup thing anymore just because it looks pretty or is on sale.

That went off on a tangent. Sorry. :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 29, 2012)

the main reason I shop at F21 is cuz of my butt, seriously I have a big butt, not huge, but big enough that some pants will fit it half way, and F21 has cute pants that fit my butt nicely, most other stuff will have pants that fit me, but they look like old lady pants and I'm 21, I don't want to be wearing that! So yeah, I shop at F21 cuz of that, I had some skinny jeans I loved so much, that I ended up not being able to wear them cuz they were totally worn out XD


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 29, 2012)

Eh, I've learned to accept that almost everything I buy is going to come with some sort of guilt attached.  I try to pick and choose my outrages, since there is a lot of stuff to get outraged about.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Warning:  Political rant ahead.  Spoiler:  I'm somewhere to the left of Willie Nelson.
> ...


 wow.  I didn't know that.  While I normally prefer shopping at thrift stores (where I'm from people get rid of absolutely everything - even new with tags, and for me it's just simply more fun), there goes me ever wandering into another UO!  Ick!


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 29, 2012)

do any of you ladies know of good quality plus clothes that dont cause a fortune?

my fashion bug closed a few years ago (now they are completely going out of business) so i started shopping at lane bryant even though its wayy more expensive i figured better quality wow was i wrong... my fashion bug stuff lasts years lane bryants clothes start looking worn/hems coming out within 2-3 wears!!!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do any of you ladies know of good quality plus clothes that dont cause a fortune?
> 
> my fashion bug closed a few years ago (now they are completely going out of business) so i started shopping at lane bryant even though its wayy more expensive i figured better quality wow was i wrong... my fashion bug stuff lasts years lane bryants clothes start looking worn/hems coming out within 2-3 wears!!!!!


 While not plus, I found some awesome stuff at TJMaxx/Marshalls/Ross.  I got a dress that was normally 95 bucks for 24.  I found it when I was down the shore where people don't normally get super nice stuff (therefore it wasn't picked over).  I saw a lot of great stuff in the plus sizes though.  Sometimes it doesn't hurt to check it out and see what you can find.

EDIT: I really can't type sometimes!


----------



## astokes (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 29, 2012)

i was at a nordstrom rack once.... styles were weird.... im not an instyle kinda girl... i hate layering lol

i like to put on one shirt... and a pair of pants..... it has been sooo hard to find simple things the last couple years all shirts are made extremely thin just so you have to buy 2


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

Angel - do you have a Kohls near by?  They sometimes have some cute stuff on sale.  New York &amp; Co also has some nice stuff that can be dressed down or up.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 29, 2012)

last time i went to my kohls they had 4 racks of plus lol

i know they have jr plus online but not in stores last i checked

you ladies are all wonderful i love you all!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! Came to check out news about BB and came to find political rants...Can we please keep to the topic? Not everyone has the same views and no need to taint the BB forum with such. No offense meant, but this has no bearing on the box at all. Isn't this what mods are for??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Angel - do you have a Kohls near by?  They sometimes have some cute stuff on sale.  New York &amp; Co also has some nice stuff that can be dressed down or up.


I really wanted to like NYCO especially since they were having a 50% off sale pre-BF and 50-70% on BF but everything was just so ill-fitted for me. Even beyond that, the cut of a lot of clothes felt like it was "older", if that makes any sense. &gt;:



> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! Came to check out news about BB and came to find political rants...Can we please keep to the topic? Not everyone has the same views and no need to taint the BB forum with such. No offense meant, but this has no bearing on the box at all. Isn't this what mods are for??


 If you don't like the political rants, that's fair, but then don't read them. Many were prefaced with "I don't shop at ___ because ___". It was perfectly on topic with the conversation since we were talking about the CC holo nail polish in the BB store not being shipped right --&gt; UO dupes for those colours --&gt; why people don't shop there. That's no less thread-jacking than you policing people on what's an acceptable topic to talk about. If you don't want to contribute to the topic, you don't have to but it's similarly unfair to tell people they can't talk about it.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wasn't "policing", I came to check in and had to wade through several posts of non-related (IMO) topics. There are other threads for political rants.


----------



## omgitsliz (Nov 29, 2012)

cant wait for decembers box!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

There may be valid points with the going off topic, but that's every month and we probably all fall into that guilty category. Our conversations deviate and shift constantly until we actually have boxes in hand and we still digress at times. Eventually the conversation always goes back to the thread origination. People sometimes interject questions about things and they get answered by other members..

A lot of commentary would be deleted/edited just because it didn't necessarily pertain to the thread. Skim through and tune out what you don't feel is necessary/helpful.  It seems unnecessary to blatantly censor/edit because someone doesn't want to see something.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really wanted to like NYCO especially since they were having a 50% off sale pre-BF and 50-70% on BF but everything was just so ill-fitted for me. Even beyond that, the cut of a lot of clothes felt like it was "older", if that makes any sense. &gt;:


  I find some staple pieces there.  I never find a whole wardrobe when I go there.  But I have some lovely dresses that have become a staple when traveling. I also found a cute trench coat there.

  I like that they recognize nurses and we get a little discount if we bring our IDs with us.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find some staple pieces there.  I never find a whole wardrobe when I go there.  But I have some lovely dresses that have become a staple when traveling. I also found a cute trench coat there.
> 
> I like that they recognize nurses and we get a little discount if we bring our IDs with us.


Aww that's really sweet. I'll have to pass that on to my friend. She's going to graduate nursing school this year and she's like lol wardrobe shopping time! She wanted to buy stuff at F21 but I have to give it to NYCO, at least their pieces seem well-made and higher quality.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There may be valid points with the going off topic, but that's every month and we probably all fall into that guilty category. Our conversations deviate and shift constantly until we actually have boxes in hand and we still digress at times. Eventually the conversation always goes back to the thread origination. People sometimes interject questions about things and they get answered by other members..
> 
> A lot of commentary would be deleted/edited just because it didn't necessarily pertain to the thread. Skim through and tune out what you don't feel is necessary/helpful.  It seems unnecessary to blatantly censor/edit because someone doesn't want to see something.


 Plus, we have great mods!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the opposite! Bring on the bling! Holiday sparkles and there's no better time of year. China Glaze Ruby Pumps please. Beautiful classy red color, sparkle..that's awesome.
> 
> It's not that bling isn't classy, it's how and where you use it. You don't want to be sparkly everywhere(ok, some do...just sayin lol), but pops and accents can be very flattering.


 Good point. A little pop of color always looks nice. I love bold lips. My fear for this month though is a Christmas explotion of green and red in my box. I wouldnt mind one or two red or green sparkly things. I hope the life style extra is something that smells like "christmas" you know what i mean?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> Wow! Came to check out news about BB and came to find political rants...Can we please keep to the topic? Not everyone has the same views and no need to taint the BB forum with such. No offense meant, but this has no bearing on the box at all. Isn't this what mods are for??


 Keep an open mind, this is a makeup forum, nobody is here to call you out on your political views it wasn't directed at you, it's quite selfish to assume such a thing.


> do any of you ladies know of good quality plus clothes that dont cause a fortune? my fashion bug closed a few years ago (now they are completely going out of business) so i started shopping at lane bryant even though its wayy more expensive i figured better quality wow was i wrong... my fashion bug stuff lasts years lane bryants clothes start looking worn/hems coming out within 2-3 wears!!!!!


 When I was plus (recently thanks to /r/keto I am out of plus woohoo) I shopped the "pure energy" section of Target, and Forever21 plus. I wasn't going to spend tons of money on clothes in a size I knew I wouldn't be for long, stupid happy relationship weight gain. It all lasted quite well and was pretty on trend.


> I really wanted to like NYCO especially since they were having a 50% off sale pre-BF and 50-70% on BF but everything was just so ill-fitted for me. Even beyond that, the cut of a lot of clothes felt like it was "older", if that makes any sense. &gt;: If you don't like the political rants, that's fair, but then don't read them. Many were prefaced with "I don't shop at ___ because ___". It was perfectly on topic with the conversation since we were talking about the CC holo nail polish in the BB store not being shipped right --&gt; UO dupes for those colours --&gt; why people don't shop there. That's no less thread-jacking than you policing people on what's an acceptable topic to talk about. If you don't want to contribute to the topic, you don't have to but it's similarly unfair to tell people they can't talk about it.


 This idea of feeling offended when anybody shows any opinion different than yours is pretty narrow minded. OMFG remove your alternate opinion from my view. Now. Pshh please. It's the middle of the month and there is not much happening in terms of birchbox information, so we have other informative conversations. God forbid opinions flare their ugly heads. Nothing we said was offensive to anybody but a company, so I approve of a little opinion as long as its not calling a person out and being mean


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep an open mind, this is a makeup forum, nobody is here to call you out on your political views it wasn't directed at you, it's quite selfish to assume such a thing.
> 
> This idea of feeling offended when anybody shows any opinion different than yours is pretty narrow minded. OMFG remove your alternate opinion from my view. Now. Pshh please. It's the middle of the month and there is not much happening in terms of birchbox information, so we have other informative conversations. God forbid opinions flare their ugly heads. Nothing we said was offensive to anybody but a company, so I approve of a little opinion as long as its not calling a person out and being mean


In her defense, I'm not sure it's that she didn't agree with views, it's more like she didn't want to see it discussed in general? I do think that's fair, but it's one thing to not want to read political discussions (then don't read it!) and another to say don't talk about it because I don't want to see it. &gt;:


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you not showing offense that I don't have the same opinion as you? All I said was let's stick to the topic. I didn't say anything about agreeing or disagreeing with an opinion. And how ignorant is it to say that "nothing we said was offensive to anyone but a company"? You have no idea who you might be offending. I'm not here to argue political or moral opinions because I'm set in mine. Like you said, this is a makeup forum. Let's stick to makeup and in this case BB. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Annie92 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good point. A little pop of color always looks nice. I love bold lips. My fear for this month though is a Christmas explotion of green and red in my box. I wouldnt mind one or two red or green sparkly things. I hope the life style extra is something that smells like "christmas" you know what i mean?


 That's my fear as well. I'm not big on sparkles in my makeup and I'm afraid we might get all kinds of shimmery, shiny stuff. Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my fear as well. I'm not big on sparkles in my makeup and I'm afraid we might get all kinds of shimmery, shiny stuff. *Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course. *


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my fear as well. I'm not big on sparkles in my makeup and I'm afraid we might get all kinds of shimmery, shiny stuff. *Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course. *


 That would be disgusting! I changed my profile to not say "active lifestyle".. I'm hoping that knocks me out of the Luna bar/soyjoy recipients...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be disgusting! I changed my profile to not say "active lifestyle".. I'm hoping that knocks me out of the Luna bar/soyjoy recipients...


 I got a luna bar in my October box and I didn't list an "active lifestyle"...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> Are you not showing offense that I don't have the same opinion as you? All I said was let's stick to the topic. I didn't say anything about agreeing or disagreeing with an opinion. And how ignorant is it to say that "nothing we said was offensive to anyone but a company"?Â You have no idea who you might be offending. I'm not here to argue political or moralÂ opinions because I'm set in mine. Like you said, this is a makeup forum. Let's stick to makeup and in this case BB. That's all I'll say.


 No, not at all, I have no idea what your political views are, so how could I know that they are vastly different or what they even are. I am protesting your hypersensitivity to being exposed to a political opinion at all. And in this case, it is not even a political opinion, as I do not believe that the issue brought up has anything to do with politics. It is a personal opinion, and the fact that you were very quick to call out an opinion that (I am assuming) does not align with your beliefs. If we cover our ears and block out all "offending" opinions and beliefs, how will we ever learn and grow as people? You weren't born with a political stance, you learn and adapt it as your grow and learn and experience life, why should that ever stop?


> In her defense, I'm not sure it's that she didn't agree with views, it's more like she didn't want to see it discussed in general? I do think that's fair, but it's one thing to not want to read political discussions (then don't read it!) and another to say don't talk about it because I don't want to see it. &gt;:


 Yes, yes, everybody knows that during the inbetween times, the conversation becomes increasingly tangential to he subscription. It's just chatter!i like it all, nobody expects you to reply to everything y read, heck I can barely manage to keep up with the posts, just move along, but there is a statement to be made in the act of protesting the opinion. Tbh easily offended people are my least favorite type of personality, no matter what your political leaning. (and trust me, it most definitely comes from all sides)


----------



## Cathie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my fear as well. I'm not big on sparkles in my makeup and I'm afraid we might get all kinds of shimmery, shiny stuff. Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course.


 LOL...too funny...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

"I got a luna bar in my October box and I didn't list an "active lifestyle"..." Dang it... I was hoping that might affect it. I couldn't think of anything else that would make BB think that I wanted those.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course.


 I guess reindeer flavor was out of the question due to all the vegetarians.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> LOL...too funny...





> I guess reindeer flavor was out of the question due to all the vegetarians.


 All the bars they send out are glorified candy bars. It's gross, they have so much sugar in them.. Not exactly a healthy snack.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the bars they send out are glorified candy bars. It's gross, they have so much sugar in them.. Not exactly a healthy snack.


Haha I was teasing. I actually cancelled BB last month. I did like some of the stuff I received but most of it was passed on to others. I decided to save myself some cash.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

Well...my inner "fat diva" is okay with the foodie treats. I munch on them while checking out my other goodies. Plus, folks should remember these items were originally formulated to replace meals or be eaten by athletic people.. so a little sugar isn't a big deal to me, if it's intended to be burned off. Problem is I'm not a superstar athlete or major hiker stranded and needing sustenance lol. But whatever, I'll eat them or pass them along. So long as they are extras and not essentials, I don't really care. @wendyyybird, thanks for the love to mods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In regards to our many digressions, we're mostly women. We like to chatter and so long as we're not offensive, we can have some slack for each other, regardless of where we stand on issues or topics. We all have opinions and usually they vary, which is good. Debates should always be encouraged, just never pushed into arguments..because then, no one hears/sees anything useful. Ok.. the Yoda moment has passed lol. When are we going to get some spoilers? Better yet, when is BB going to restock the dangone items I'm wanting to BUY?! Lol, hard to spend money/points when the items aren't available!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well...my inner "fat diva" is okay with the foodie treats. I munch on them while checking out my other goodies. Plus, folks should remember these items were originally formulated to replace meals or be eaten by athletic people.. so a little sugar isn't a big deal to me, if it's intended to be burned off. Problem is I'm not a superstar athlete or major hiker stranded and needing sustenance lol. But whatever, I'll eat them or pass them along. So long as they are extras and not essentials, I don't really care.


 LOL I'm only mad about getting food items if they taste crappy! The soyjoy bar was really really awful (and I like soy!) but I didn't mind the luna bars at all. ^__^ I'm always in search of a quick snack or breakfast lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll take the bars, as I'm one of those people who will forget to eat because I've consumed too much coffee or am crazy busy at work... Ridiculous, who forgets that they need nourishment? Especially since I'm a garbage disposal and will try almost anything at least once or twice? Yep, I'm weird lol.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's this brouhaha with Urban Outfitters? Never did more than browse, since I don't like their offerings..but am curious to know why the anti UO stance from some of you ladies.


 FYI, if it's a large group of dudes... it's a brohaha...  This is what we called it when I was a teacher and the boys would all get into shenanigans in the hallway!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

> FYI, if it's a large group of dudes... it's a brohaha... Â This is what we called it when I was a teacher and the boys would all get into shenanigans in the hallway!


 I call them sausage fests.. all female affairs are clam bakes.. lol, just my odd humor.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "I got a luna bar in my October box and I didn't list an "active lifestyle"..."
> 
> Dang it... I was hoping that might affect it. I couldn't think of anything else that would make BB think that I wanted those.


 Yeah. Did you check off the natural/organic box? I can't think of any other ways to nix getting food in the box.  I dodged getting food in my box this month but my profile wasn't very detailed this month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> Haha I was teasing. I actually cancelled BB last month. I did like some of the stuff I received but most of it was passed on to others. I decided to save myself some cash.


 Yea I totally got you were joking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am do okay with them sending candy, but candy that is secretly labeled as healthy food.. Not so much.


> Well...my inner "fat diva" is okay with the foodie treats. I munch on them while checking out my other goodies. Plus, folks should remember these items were originally formulated to replace meals or be eaten by athletic people.. so a little sugar isn't a big deal to me, if it's intended to be burned off. Problem is I'm not a superstar athlete or major hiker stranded and needing sustenance lol. But whatever, I'll eat them or pass them along. So long as they are extras and not essentials, I don't really care. @wendyyybird, thanks for the love to mods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In regards to our many digressions, we're mostly women. We like to chatter and so long as we're not offensive, we can have some slack for each other, regardless of where we stand on issues or topics. We all have opinions and usually they vary, which is good. Debates should always be encouraged, just never pushed into arguments..because then, no one hears/sees anything useful. Ok.. the Yoda moment has passed lol. When are we going to get some spoilers? Better yet, when is BB going to restock the dangone items I'm wanting to BUY?! Lol, hard to spend money/points when the items aren't available!


 I love the random chitchat, it's always nice to talk with people who share a common interest. As for the dang Luna and soy joy bars, they are literally as nutritional as a Hershey's chocolate bar. Quit calling candy a meal replacement bar, if I'm going to eat crap (which I don't since I cut out the majority or carbs and sugars from my diet and dropped 24lbs since October) I want to eat candy, not some styrofoam chewy poo bar.


> LOL I'm only mad about getting food items if they taste crappy! The soyjoy bar was really really awful (and I like soy!) but I didn't mind the luna bars at all. ^__^ I'm always in search of a quick snack or breakfast lol


 Candy, they are equivalent to candyyy for breakfast


> I call them sausage fests.. all female affairs are clam bakes.. lol, just my odd humor.


 Int slightly off color the best kind of humor? My boyfriends profession is a total sausage fest.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree that receiving another Luna bar or Soyjoy bar would be a bummer. I totally wouldn't mind some chocolate as my lifestyle extra though!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 29, 2012)

You can all send your Luna and Soyjoy, and Lara bars to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE them. The shaws near my work has an entire isle dedicated to health food bars like that and I get one for dessert almost every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my fear as well. I'm not big on sparkles in my makeup and I'm afraid we might get all kinds of shimmery, shiny stuff. Topped off with a pine-cone flavoured luna bar of course.


 HAHAHAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that just made my night just saying. Since November was my first box and I did not get a luna bar in there i wouldnt mind getting one to just try it.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that just made my night just saying. Since November was my first box and I did not get a luna bar in there i wouldnt mind getting one to just try it.


 They're actually not bad! I just want more chocolate!!! I'm impatiently waiting for my BB order of the chocopods. Haha.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

I keep misreading "luna" as "tuna" or "lube."  Either way, *ick*.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're actually not bad! I just want more chocolate!!! I'm impatiently waiting for my BB order of the chocopods. Haha.


 Me too! I ordered them two days ago and they still haven't shipped.  They're probably backed up b/c of the holiday. I'm dying to get my hands on those pods dammit


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I ordered them two days ago and they still haven't shipped.  They're probably backed up b/c of the holiday. I'm dying to get my hands on those pods dammit


 I was lucky enough to receive one from a nice MUT trader and it was weird but GREAT!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call them sausage fests.. all female affairs are clam bakes.. lol, just my odd humor.


 CLAM BAKES! LOLOL


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I ordered them two days ago and they still haven't shipped.  They're probably backed up b/c of the holiday. I'm dying to get my hands on those pods dammit


 omg, you just reminded me i stocked up on dark chocolate while at a candy store.. and its been sitting in my bag next to me this whole time.




ill be right back...


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 30, 2012)

i ordered one of the chocopods a couple weeks ago... they were sooo good thinking about getting more

my bf was at our local meat market and they sold the full size ones there he picked up the potato chip one for me they were only $4.89 there so check your small independent grocers that are more high end they may have some full sizers there &gt;p


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol. Hopefully they didn't melt. I'm gonna hit up bb today to see if they're backed up from the holiday


----------



## cmello (Nov 30, 2012)

i ordered 2 of the chocopods too and they just shipped yesterday... can't wait!!!

- fatty


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

> i ordered one of the chocopods a couple weeks ago... they were sooo good thinking about getting more my bf was at our local meat market and they sold the full size ones there he picked up the potato chip one for me they were only $4.89 there so check your small independent grocers that are more high end they may have some full sizers there &gt;p


 When I first read that post, finding chocolate at a meat market seemed odd, but then I remembered the only place in town that sold gummy bears in the late'70s: a meat market! Oh, nostalgia.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 30, 2012)

Did anyone else get the Jouer "Get this Look" email? What an unfortunate picture they chose. The model looks like Kimmie Gibler (might be a bad picture) and I can't even see a little bit of her eyelids. What's the point of telling us what eye shadow she's wearing? I really want to try that blush sometime, but not because of that picture.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I ordered them two days ago and they still haven't shipped.  They're probably backed up b/c of the holiday. I'm dying to get my hands on those pods dammit


WHAT! They are back in stock and BB didn't inform me?? I have a serious chocopod addiction !


----------



## cmello (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WHAT! They are back in stock and BB didn't inform me?? I have a serious chocopod addiction !


 I get really annoyed at BB when I put myself on the wait list for something and they never inform me when it's available again. That's why i come on here several times a day!! You ladies are my insiders on all things.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the Jouer "Get this Look" email? What an unfortunate picture they chose. The model looks like Kimmie Gibler (might be a bad picture) and I can't even see a little bit of her eyelids. What's the point of telling us what eye shadow she's wearing? I really want to try that blush sometime, but not because of that picture.


 [email protected] Kimmie Gibler!!


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm ready for spoilers already..... How are we already at November 30th with no clues? *pout*

I was always the kid shaking my presents under the christmas tree trying to figure out what was in them, I'm obviously not the patient type.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [email protected] Kimmie Gibler!!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh I can totally see it. Haha!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

oops double post!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2012)

> WHAT! They are back in stock and BB didn't inform me?? I have a serious chocopod addiction !Â


 Agreed. I put myself on the waitlist too. If it wasn't for someone announcing it on here I would've never known about it. Thank you to the user that told us about it being back in stock!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I got more of the Chuao Chocolate in some special Birchbox. This has officially gotten weird. I'm excited it's already the 30th and we should be seeing spoilers soon.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a dream last night that I got more of the Chuao Chocolate in some special Birchbox. This has officially gotten weird. I'm excited it's already the 30th and we should be seeing spoilers soon.


 speaking of the chuao chocolate pods, they have sold out again ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## lauravee (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speaking of the chuao chocolate pods, they have sold out again ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 30, 2012)

If you liked the chocolate chips one, though, I just bought chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's for about three dollars, and they are DELICIOUS.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

> If you liked the chocolate chips one, though, I just bought chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's for about three dollars, and they are DELICIOUS.


 I actually think they're better than the Chocopods!


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I first read that post, finding chocolate at a meat market seemed odd, but then I remembered the only place in town that sold gummy bears in the late'70s: a meat market! Oh, nostalgia.


lmao!!! they actually have a decent small grocery section as well and make fresh bakery items so yea... calling it a meat market is weird but thats their main focus of course


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 30, 2012)

I got my Chocopods in the mail today!!! They weren't melted at all. So far, they are sooooo delicious!

Also, I never got a shipping confirmation for this. They just showed up at my door.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a pretty awful picture of Bette Franke haha


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a dream last night that I got more of the Chuao Chocolate in some special Birchbox. This has officially gotten weird. I'm excited it's already the 30th and we should be seeing spoilers soon.


 You know you have an obsession when you dream about it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's a pretty awful picture of Bette Franke haha


I'm sure she doesn't normally look like Kimmie. But whoever chose that picture needs to have their head examined.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 30, 2012)

The eyes are creepy in that photo...not flattering, IMO.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Hahahahaha!!


----------



## mellee (Nov 30, 2012)

Just looking on Ebates and there's an offer for Sephora - Free Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Deluxe Sample with any order - code EYEKO.   Not sure if the code works if you don't go through Ebates, but it's 8% to go through them now, too, so why not!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get really annoyed at BB when I put myself on the wait list for something and they never inform me when it's available again. That's why i come on here several times a day!! You ladies are my insiders on all things.


 Yup, the Makeup Talk ladies are the best source for all things beauty subscription box related.  When I start to wonder if there are any spoilers or the monthly BB Sneak Peek video is out, I dont even bother looking elsewhere.   Also love it that Zadidoll posts all the box pictures and does the list of samples every month!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 30, 2012)

I had 2 Birchbox subscriptions, but joined a few other sample services, and I decided to keep just one Birchbox subscription and cancel the other.  I did really well and didnt rejoin, but then tonight I started to think that Birchbox ships in just 10 days, and how much I am going to miss getting a 2nd box of goodies.  I just reactivated my 2nd subscription.  I couldn't help myself.

On the bright side, I was disappointed with Glossybox this month (my 1st and only month) so that made it easier to cancel that one.  Plus, Birchbox is only 10.00 and Glossybox is 21, so I'm really saving 11.00, right?  Birchbox is a bargain!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2012)

> I got my Chocopods in the mail today!!! They weren't melted at all. So far, they are sooooo delicious! Also, I never got a shipping confirmation for this. They just showed up at my door.


 I wanna cry. The usps lost my chocopods. The tracking says it was missent. Why are the gods getting in the way of me getting my chocolate? :'(


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 1, 2012)

I found full-sized chuao/chocopod bars at my local Target. I think they were $3.99 each in the chocolate section, but they only had 3 or 4 flavors. I picked up the potato chip, honeycomb and firecracker ones and am planning to pick some more up next time I'm there. The firecracker one is surprisingly delicious!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2012)

> I found full-sized chuao/chocopod bars at my local Target. I think they were $3.99 each in the chocolate section, but they only had 3 or 4 flavors. I picked up the potato chip, honeycomb and firecracker ones and am planning to pick some more up next time I'm there. The firecracker one is surprisingly delicious!


 Dang it. I was in target earlier and I didn't think to look there. Maybe next time.


----------



## lauravee (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found full-sized chuao/chocopod bars at my local Target. I think they were $3.99 each in the chocolate section, but they only had 3 or 4 flavors. I picked up the potato chip, honeycomb and firecracker ones and am planning to pick some more up next time I'm there. The firecracker one is surprisingly delicious!


 I loveeee firecracker! I also like the plain old sweet and salty milk chocolate. And maple bacon!


----------



## Erin03 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you liked the chocolate chips one, though, I just bought chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's for about three dollars, and they are DELICIOUS.


 Those sound SO good! *Drives to TJ's immediately*


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just looking on Ebates and there's an offer for Sephora - Free Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Deluxe Sample with any order - code EYEKO.   Not sure if the code works if you don't go through Ebates, but it's 8% to go through them now, too, so why not!


 I ALWAYS forget about going through ebates. And of course I've spent a bunch of money at Sephora for Christmas gifts. Grrr!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, sorry to be a bummer but I got a Chuao bar at Wegmans and that chocolate is just ok for me. I would not buy it again. I guess I am sort of spoiled with access to chocolates like these http://www.lunechocolat.com/The_Chocolates.html but I honestly did not think there was anything special about the Chuao. And I LOVE chocolate.


----------



## mellee (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ALWAYS forget about going through ebates. And of course I've spent a bunch of money at Sephora for Christmas gifts. Grrr!


I did the same flippin' thing.  Just remembering it now - _after _all my Black Friday buying!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 1, 2012)

Its officialy December and still no spoilers. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Erin03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those sound SO good! *Drives to TJ's immediately


 I got the box last night and I completed them this morning smh.  I snuck them into the movies and ate some of them with the fiance while watching Lincoln.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay. My chocopods are here.  So far I tried the bacon one and it's good. For 50-60 calories per pod they're a guilt-free treat!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep yep I love them, I am not eating much sugar anymore, and their dark chocolate pods are my absolute favorite treat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few bars ready to go when I finish my divine 70% + rasberries. I really do miss milk chocolate, but it's been so worth it fitting back into all my pre freshman year of college clothes, and it's only been 2 months so far.



> Yay. My chocopods are here. Â So far I tried the bacon one and it's good. For 50-60 calories per pod they're a guilt-free treat!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 1, 2012)

Also while we are on the subject of chocolate, the absolute most divine chocolates i have ever had are Pierre Marcolini. I travelled a lot around Europe before college and have tried tons of chocolates, these are by far my favorites. I believe it originated in Brussels, but I got a box in the Paris location. To die for. I go on the website all the time, but I don't have the money for â‚¬30 + international shipping for a little box of chocolates.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 1, 2012)

> Also while we are on the subject of chocolate, the absolute most divine chocolates i have ever had are Pierre Marcolini. I travelled a lot around Europe before college and have tried tons of chocolates, these are by far my favorites. I believe it originated in Brussels, but I got a box in the Paris location. To die for. I go on the website all the time, but I don't have the money for â‚¬30 + international shipping for a little box of chocolates.


 There is a pretty decent chocolate shop in a town close by me called Boehm's. Great chocolate and always happy to support local business! Plus, another fudge store with amazeballs candied apples! I used to do employee birthdays at my last job and usually found sweet treats for my coworkers there..from homemade Mexican cocoa and mugs to the most decadent truffles and treats... Stressed out Hospice workers+chocolate confections= a little slice of heaven/nirvana in your mouth lol... Plus, have it at home with a glass of wine? Fuggetaboutit!!


----------



## amidea (Dec 1, 2012)

for those of you who always forget to use ebates, you should look for an extension/plug in!  i have chrome and use this:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ebates-cash-back/chhjbpecpncaggjpdakmflnfcopglcmi

it's great because anytime you're on a website a little bar pops up if you can get cash back and you just click the button to activate it, so you don't even have to go through the ebates website anymore.  i'm guessing they make things like that for other browsers too so it might be worth looking into.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it. I was in target earlier and I didn't think to look there. Maybe next time.


 I went tonight specifically to look and see if we had any (and also for a birthday present for my kid's friend tomorrow, lol - but mostly the chocolate!) - and no love. They didn't have any at all. Womp, womp.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who always forget to use ebates, you should look for an extension/plug in!  i have chrome and use this:
> 
> ...


 I think I love you. Like... A LOT. Thanks for the plug in!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> for those of you who always forget to use ebates, you should look for an extension/plug in!  i have chrome and use this:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ebates-cash-back/chhjbpecpncaggjpdakmflnfcopglcmi
> 
> it's great because anytime you're on a website a little bar pops up if you can get cash back and you just click the button to activate it, so you don't even have to go through the ebates website anymore.  i'm guessing they make things like that for other browsers too so it might be worth looking into.


 yup yup, I love that app, it's actually the only app I have on my chrome and it's not even annoying! it doesn't show up when you don't need it, only when you do, I love it...and silly goose(don't take offense) there's no need for other browsers when Godgle(not a typo) created Chrome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 2, 2012)

> yup yup, I love that app, it's actually the only app I have on my chrome and it's not even annoying! it doesn't show up when you don't need it, only when you do, I love it...and silly goose(don't take offense) there's no need for other browsers when Godgle(not a typo) created Chrome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had to secretly switch my dads computer to chrome, I was like seriously dad? Internet explored, let's jump ahead from 1999. As an old person who like worries about security I was appalled he wasn't using chrome already. Our next secret upgrade is to replace the router from 2004 that only allows for like 5 connections before it goes haywire, he doesn't understand that stuff like that goes out of date. "but it still works! The devices won't be able to find the new wifi, and I'll have to change all the passwords" erm and he worked at a high level in a national security lab for 35 years, so it our government goes down, it's definitely going to be cyber terrorism. He can tell you 200 ways to make explosives, and dozens of ways to tell them apart from peanut butter in airport X-ray machines, but set him in front of a computer and he's like an 11 year old googling for boobs. So painful to watch


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 2, 2012)

> set him in front of a computer and he's like an 11 year old googling for boobs. So painful to watch


 Lmao! That is the funniest thing I've read in some time...I snorted when I read that!


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 2, 2012)

I am also so ready for spoilers! Just checked my card and I was charged $11.10 instead of $10 anyone else have this problem? I didn't receive anything from Birchbox noting any increase or change due to taxes or whatever, a little concerning!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also so ready for spoilers! Just checked my card and I was charged $11.10 instead of $10 anyone else have this problem? I didn't receive anything from Birchbox noting any increase or change due to taxes or whatever, a little concerning!


 I thought they didnt charge till the 10th when they send the boxes out?


----------



## amidea (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yup yup, I love that app, it's actually the only app I have on my chrome and it's not even annoying! it doesn't show up when you don't need it, only when you do, I love it...and silly goose(don't take offense) there's no need for other browsers when Godgle(not a typo) created Chrome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahah no offense taken! i totally agree.  i just know that there are people who for whatever reason use other browsers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty sure my mom still uses internet explorer...



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I love you. Like... A LOT. Thanks for the plug in!


 you're very welcome!


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also so ready for spoilers! Just checked my card and I was charged $11.10 instead of $10 anyone else have this problem? I didn't receive anything from Birchbox noting any increase or change due to taxes or whatever, a little concerning!


oof, mine were both 10 id call them!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to secretly switch my dads computer to chrome, I was like seriously dad? Internet explored, let's jump ahead from 1999. As an old person who like worries about security I was appalled he wasn't using chrome already. Our next secret upgrade is to replace the router from 2004 that only allows for like 5 connections before it goes haywire, he doesn't understand that stuff like that goes out of date. "but it still works! The devices won't be able to find the new wifi, and I'll have to change all the passwords" erm and he worked at a high level in a national security lab for 35 years, so it our government goes down, it's definitely going to be cyber terrorism. He can tell you 200 ways to make explosives, and dozens of ways to tell them apart from peanut butter in airport X-ray machines, but set him in front of a computer and he's like an 11 year old googling for boobs. So painful to watch


 XD Ya parents have issues with technology, my mom asks for help to create an email account! I mean if there's something that's straight forward is that! XD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hahah no offense taken! i totally agree.  i just know that there are people who for whatever reason use other browsers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty sure my mom still uses internet explorer...

you're very welcome!
I worked for Windows for a bit...they tortured me forcing me to use Internet Explorer and Bing as my search bar! lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to secretly switch my dads computer to chrome, I was like seriously dad? Internet explored, let's jump ahead from 1999. As an old person who like worries about security I was appalled he wasn't using chrome already. Our next secret upgrade is to replace the router from 2004 that only allows for like 5 connections before it goes haywire, he doesn't understand that stuff like that goes out of date. "but it still works! The devices won't be able to find the new wifi, and I'll have to change all the passwords" erm and he worked at a high level in a national security lab for 35 years, so it our government goes down, it's definitely going to be cyber terrorism. He can tell you 200 ways to make explosives, and dozens of ways to tell them apart from peanut butter in airport X-ray machines, but* set him in front of a computer and he's like an 11 year old googling for boobs.* So painful to watch


 LOL I am laughing so hard right now!

My grandpa was a civil engineer back in the day and was partially responsible for designing the underground pipe system in Beijing but he's absolutely clueless with computers. He's working on his third book and he's always bringing his laptop to me, asking why the text has suddenly been underlined or turned red or whatever. I don't even know how he even manages to do stuff like that because sometimes it's some sort of effect that I didn't even know MS Word offered, and it takes me forever to fix it because his laptop is configured in Chinese and I can't read it!


----------



## amidea (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> XD Ya parents have issues with technology, my mom asks for help to create an email account! I mean if there's something that's straight forward is that! XD
> 
> ...


 ughh i hate bing!  i got a windows phone (i no longer know why did that) and i hate that the default search engine is bing.  my parents use yahoo and MSN though which boggles my mind...particularly since i'm pretty sure MSN is just a news website with a bing search bar pasted there...


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 2, 2012)

My mom was so computer illiterate. She used to ask me and my sister how to do stuff all the time. We'd make fun of her for not remembering the command to copy and paste text. Now that she's passed, I wish I had been more helpful to her and not always given her a hard time when she couldn't figure something out (it was all in good fun, but still).


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 2, 2012)

My fiance's mom calls texting "faxing" b/c you send word messages and pics to another phone number lmao


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 2, 2012)

> My fiance's mom calls texting "faxing" b/c you send word messages and pics to another phone number lmao


 Oh wow lol.. .Well, with the techie stuff my grandpa is 86 and has a FB. Says it's the easiest way to stay updated on all the kids, especially grandkids and photos! Mostly due to the fact he was never a huge phone person, that was my deceased grandma's job and most grandkids don't snail mail or email frequently enough. So he peeps everyone's FB lol, which is why I had to update some of my privacy and approval options!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got one foot on each side of this situation - I can handle regular run-of-the-mill computer stuff/email/message boards/blogging - even met my husband online 16 years ago, but twitter? That just doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## mellee (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who always forget to use ebates, you should look for an extension/plug in!  i have chrome and use this:
> 
> ...


You are fan-tastic.  Thank you very very much!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 2, 2012)

A bit off topic but any of you gals have any recommendations for acne/breakout regime? My face is not terrible, but i am prone to a couple of breakouts a month.I have always been a Clinique girl but it ain't cutting it anymore. I figure since I am slowly trying to do more for my skincare and the such,I might try something new. Suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 2, 2012)

I find that gentle exfoliation and using a gentle cleanser work well for my mild acne. I use the Clinique exfoliating scrub 3x per week, and have become a Benefit B. Right Foamingly Clean cleanser convert (thanks Birchbox!). My skin looks and feels pretty great these days.

A little bird told me that I might wake up to find a Clarisonic in my stocking Christmas morning, so I have my fingers crossed that it will be as awesome as everyone says it is.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 2, 2012)

> A bit off topic but any of you gals have any recommendations for acne/breakout regime? My face is not terrible, but i am prone to a couple of breakouts a month.I have always been a Clinique girl but it ain't cutting it anymore. I figure since I am slowly trying to do more for my skincare and the such,I might try something new. Suggestions will be appreciated!


 I had serious acne recently and bought African black soap. It helps out with acne and eczema which I suffer from. My skin looks awesome now. Try the Nubian heritage black soap bar at whole foods or Duane reade for $4.00


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A bit off topic but any of you gals have any recommendations for acne/breakout regime? My face is not terrible, but i am prone to a couple of breakouts a month.I have always been a Clinique girl but it ain't cutting it anymore. I figure since I am slowly trying to do more for my skincare and the such,I might try something new. Suggestions will be appreciated!


 I use Vasanti Brighten Up and it does great stuff for my pimples. Also, Skinceuticles has a good face scrub. I use the clarisonic too.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 2, 2012)

> A bit off topic but any of you gals have any recommendations for acne/breakout regime? My face is not terrible, but i am prone to a couple of breakouts a month.I have always been a Clinique girl but it ain't cutting it anymore. I figure since I am slowly trying to do more for my skincare and the such,I might try something new. Suggestions will be appreciated!


 African black soap has literally changes my life, that and drinking lemon water daily. I have used 2 rounds of accutane, oral antibiotics, retin a, differin, you name it and I tried it not to mention hundreds of dollars on expensive skin care. The ONLY thing that has made a difference for me was the black soap. I read a bunch of reviews online and didn't believe it would do much but was so cheap decided to give it a shot. My skin is beautiful now. It has never ever looked this good. Thats the only cleanser I will ever use again and then as far as serum, moisturizers, eye cream, and masks I just play around with samples and so forth. My skin always looks great as long as I cleanse with the black soap and the lemon water has worked great also!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had serious acne recently and bought African black soap. It helps out with acne and eczema which I suffer from. My skin looks awesome now. Try the Nubian heritage black soap bar at whole foods or Duane reade for $4.00


 Oh hell. Like I really needed another thing to want. *Adds this to "The List"*


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh hell. Like I really needed another thing to want. *Adds this to "The List"*


 right? haha I am off to whole foods first chance I get. anything to zap the pesky breakouts I get around my ~time of month.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm starting to think that they arnt going to put spoilers up this month. Theres only 8 more days so what would be the point at this point


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I am intrigued about the soap! I will be trying a few of your suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that they arnt going to put spoilers up this month. Theres only 8 more days so what would be the point at this point


 My guess is they'll probably start with the spoilers tomorrow since everyone would be in the office then and they usually incorporate people in the office in to the sneak peeks. i think the first of the month falling on a weekend kind of makes it seem like its taking forever.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess is they'll probably start with the spoilers tomorrow since everyone would be in the office then and they usually incorporate people in the office in to the sneak peeks. i think the first of the month falling on a weekend kind of makes it seem like its taking forever.


 good point. I hope they do cause i am getting rather impatient lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh hell. Like I really needed another thing to want. *Adds this to "The List"*


 LOL. I'm an enabler.  If you can't find that brand try shea moisture.  They have a black soap bar too for $5.00.  It's really huge and should last for five months.  They sell this brand at target, walgreens and ethnic hair care stores.  Also, try Alaffia.  It's a fair trade company that uses all natural products and a lot of the proceeds go to programs empowering women in West Africa.  I got my HG skin care system from them in my October My Shade of Brown box and it is cheaper and better than Clinique in my opinion.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I am laughing so hard right now!
> 
> My grandpa was a civil engineer back in the day and was partially responsible for designing the underground pipe system in Beijing but he's absolutely clueless with computers. He's working on his third book and he's always bringing his laptop to me, asking why the text has suddenly been underlined or turned red or whatever. I don't even know how he even manages to do stuff like that because sometimes it's some sort of effect that I didn't even know MS Word offered, and it takes me forever to fix it because his laptop is configured in Chinese and I can't read it!


 Guuurl I think that's a people-who-design-technology thing.

My dad is a software engineer who designs computer based systems used by the US gov't (he worked for a company who did the healthcare software database for the US military for example) but he's like BAH SMARTPHONES. BAH TABLETS. BAH NEW RELEASES. BAH TECHNOLOGY. ^^;; It seems like a lot of people who work in technology and development actually hate being up to date with technology...


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that they arnt going to put spoilers up this month. Theres only 8 more days so what would be the point at this point


 They'll probably post their spoiler video for this month in the next few days! I so excited to see what we might get!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A little bird told me that I might wake up to find a Clarisonic in my stocking Christmas morning, so I have my fingers crossed that it will be as awesome as everyone says it is.


 It totally is. My mom gave me one a few years ago, and I had never heard of it before, so I was like, "thanks?" but she told me to just try it, and my skin is soooo smooth on my face. I don't even use it everyday, but just every other day or so with some coconut oil.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guuurl I think that's a people-who-design-technology thing.
> 
> My dad is a software engineer who designs computer based systems used by the US gov't (he worked for a company who did the healthcare software database for the US military for example) but he's like BAH SMARTPHONES. BAH TABLETS. BAH NEW RELEASES. BAH TECHNOLOGY. ^^;; It seems like a lot of people who work in technology and development actually hate being up to date with technology...


 lmao I swear it totally is! Now that you mention your dad's aversion to the newest tech... My dad is a programmer at an oil&amp;gas company and he's actually the same way. No I don't want an iPhone. Why are you giving me your old iPod (it's literally being used as a paperweight on his desk right now). DON'T GET ME AN IPAD. He also types with only his index fingers, it cracks me up because you'd think he'd be typing 39287423 words a minute.

I'm pretty sure the OS in our manufacturing lab at school is something like windows 95 - I haven't seen a start menu that old since my first PC! (which was at least 13-14 years ago!!)


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL. I'm an enabler.  If you can't find that brand try shea moisture.  They have a black soap bar too for $5.00.  It's really huge and should last for five months.  They sell this brand at target, walgreens and ethnic hair care stores.  Also, try Alaffia.  It's a fair trade company that uses all natural products and a lot of the proceeds go to programs empowering women in West Africa.  I got my HG skin care system from them in my October My Shade of Brown box and it is cheaper and better than Clinique in my opinion.


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A bit off topic but any of you gals have any recommendations for acne/breakout regime? My face is not terrible, but i am prone to a couple of breakouts a month.I have always been a Clinique girl but it ain't cutting it anymore. I figure since I am slowly trying to do more for my skincare and the such,I might try something new. Suggestions will be appreciated!


Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash is amazing. I have freakishly sensitive skin and this stuff has been so wonderful. It cleans without being abrasive at all. They have coupons each month towards the end of the month for 30% off. Google them, sign up for their mailing list and you will get them sent to you. I really can't say enough about their products. It is so rare to find a brand that continuous impresses me because every stupid little thing irritates my skin. Their whipped shea butters are pretty darn fantastic as well. FYI I have no affiliation with them, I am just super impressed with their products.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 2, 2012)

As someone with sensitive, dry, and yet somehow also acne-prone skin (wtf skin, you suck) I cannot recommend boscia enough.  Their purifying gel cleanser is AMAZING (and the bottle seriously lasts forever, you only need a tiny squirt, so that helps justify the stupid price), and I've had good experiences with their exfoliants and moisturizers.  I also really like Korres, specifically their wild rose moisturizer.  Also, for nights when you are lazy/drunk/both the Say Yes to Cucumbers wipes are the best cleansing wipes I've ever come across, and they're cheap.  Just swipe across your face before falling into bed and you will thank yourself in the morning.

Also, I second everyone that mentions Clarisonic (with the "sensitive" pads, of course) ....it really is worth the investment.  Think of it this way: have you ever heard anyone saying it's NOT that great?  Exactly.


----------



## mallomar (Dec 3, 2012)

I love this acne discussion...I'm a long time acne sufferer as well. Lately I've been using a benzoyl peroxide cream at night. I recently switched from Mary Kay to DDF. I haven't used the DDF long enough to have an opinion on it. I think BP is not the greatest stuff to use long term, but I've been somewhat at a loss because salicylic acid alone does nothing for my face. I'm searching online right now for a black soap bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My birthday is coming up, and I asked for a Clarisonic. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JessP (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone with sensitive, dry, and yet somehow also acne-prone skin (wtf skin, you suck) I cannot recommend boscia enough.  Their purifying gel cleanser is AMAZING (and the bottle seriously lasts forever, you only need a tiny squirt, so that helps justify the stupid price), and I've had good experiences with their exfoliants and moisturizers.  I also really like Korres, specifically their wild rose moisturizer.  *Also, for nights when you are lazy/drunk/both the Say Yes to Cucumbers wipes are the best cleansing wipes I've ever come across, and they're cheap. * Just swipe across your face before falling into bed and you will thank yourself in the morning.
> 
> Also, I second everyone that mentions Clarisonic (with the "sensitive" pads, of course) ....it really is worth the investment.  Think of it this way: have you ever heard anyone saying it's NOT that great?  Exactly.


 Bahahaaa we could totally be best friends lol. Love the Yes to Cucumbers wipes (and the Yes to Blueberries version, thanks Birchbox) as well for those two reasons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KellyAnne (Dec 3, 2012)

Angelalh I tried to reply to your thread its on pg 10! I listed a bunch of sites you might like! Sorry I am new to this and have no idea if I am doing it right or not! LOL


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping we'll maybe get a spoiler tomorrow because it's a work day. I think December will be great!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this acne discussion...I'm a long time acne sufferer as well. Lately I've been using a benzoyl peroxide cream at night. I recently switched from Mary Kay to DDF. I haven't used the DDF long enough to have an opinion on it. I think BP is not the greatest stuff to use long term, but I've been somewhat at a loss because salicylic acid alone does nothing for my face. I'm searching online right now for a black soap bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My birthday is coming up, and I asked for a Clarisonic. Fingers crossed!


Salicylic acid is hugely irritating to my face. Spot treatments just dry it out, and cleaners with it just make it seem shiny. Neutrogena's acne-prone bar soap (not the liquids) is the best thing I've tried on my face. I use something gentle like Purpose (it's like $7 at Target) or Philosophy's Purity at night, and the Neutrogena bar in the morning when I shower. I think the Neutrogena bar smells gross, but it works so well for me. Followed by the right moisturizers (which vary depending on my skin's "mood" haha), it's been most effective in keeping away the zits. When I was in my teens/20's, I had more oiliness and a friend of mine recommended using Dial Gold soap (a recommendation from her dermatologist, actually!). It was great when my skin was really bad, but it's too drying for my 30-something skin now. However, I occasionally get breakouts on my chest or shoulder blades, and that Dial Gold soap clears that up right away!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 3, 2012)

Off topic, but has anyone noticed any kind of review we could do this month for extra points like last month's tristan prettyman's review?  points points points points


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash is amazing.


 Agreed, this is my favorite black soap. I love everything about this brand.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 3, 2012)

For some reason, Birchbox deleted my billing information. They just emailed me today saying they don't have it. I reentered my credit card info, but now I'm worried my Birchbox will be either late or I'll just be skipped altogether this month. :/


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 3, 2012)

I have wanted to try the Shea terra Rose Hips black soap but hate paying for shipping.. I ended up getting the jar of Shea Terra soap from the BB shop using points plus spent 25 for free shipping.. The black soap is dry powdery lumps/pieces (not sure how to describe it). I use a little medicine cup from when a kiddo was sick (obviously very well cleaned) and scoop a tiny bit of soap in it and add a few drops of water.. Let it sit while I use a wipe to take my makeup off and then apply the soap. My chin is always super congested and its cleared up so much in the past week since I got it! Loooove! And it will last for-ev-er, you don't need much product. I have let the mixture sit on my face like. Mask or just sit a min and then wash off. I'm wondering though, would any of you use your Clarisonic with it? Or do you use a regular facial cleaner and then the black soap on problem areas?


----------



## chickapple (Dec 3, 2012)

Acne Solution!

I know this sounds crazy, but I started using castor oil and olive oil.  This crazy idea came from a pinterest pin I came across.  The castor oil and olive oil should be high quality and cold-pressed (I found mine at whole foods).  About $10-15 total.  I added bergamot and ylang ylang essential oil to make it smell yummy.  For acne, the pin recommends 3 parts castor oil to 1 part olive oil.  Only at nighttime...I squirt a little of the mixture onto an exfoliating cotton round and start removing my makeup.  It takes about 3-4 rounds to remove everything.  Then you take a washcloth and run it under very warm water.  Wring it out and immediately place it over your face.  Press your fingers over the washcloth for about 30 seconds to concentrate the heat and steam.  Use the cloth to wipe any excess residue off and you are done!  Skin feels soft, hydrated, and surprisingly clean.  The thought of using oil on my acne prone and scarred skin was not in the least bit appealing in the beginning, but I am so glad I gave it a try.  In the morning, I just use my philosophy microdelivery wash with my clarisonic mia and follow with DDF products as usual.  I can honestly see a huge improvement in my skin in just the last few weeks.  The dark pigmentation on my cheeks and chin area are significantly lightened and my skin feels calm and comfortable.  I even survived my "cycle" without a single blemish.  I don't think that has ever happened!  I hope you'll give it a chance.  good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is the link to the pinterest pin I found...She has much more to add, plus before and after pics

http://healthydiaries.com/2012/07/17/how-i-improved-my-skin-acne-scaring-overall-complexion/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi ladies!  Just joined Birchbox (put myself on the waitlist in OCTOBER and just now got the invite! Grrr!)

Will I get the December box by joining today? They don't ship til the 10th, so I'm hoping!

And will I get a Welcome box or one of the regular December boxes? I would love getting the Holiday Welcome  box that Zadidoll reviewed at the beginning of this thread!

Anyway... yeah.  New Birchboxer, super excited to join the club.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly - Welcome Boxes were only given out if someone gifted you a subscription.  I know when I signed up for BB - I got a normal box.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 3, 2012)

Their FB said the sneak peek video is coming soon!  Yay!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

November was my first Birchbox and I was really happy with it! I hope December is just as good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 3, 2012)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## amidea (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their FB said the sneak peek video is coming soon!  Yay!


 it says as soon as they hear from 100 people, and they have 264 comments, so it should be up asap!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 3, 2012)

Video is up


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's the link...


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 3, 2012)

The blonde chick looks way different.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 3, 2012)

not very excited about the previews this month maybe they're not showing us the new stuff


----------



## amidea (Dec 3, 2012)

meh sadly nothing in that video is something i want to get (except maybe the luminizer which i just got in my welcome box).   i am very underwhelmed, but hopefully the stuff they aren't showing is better!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like all repeat brands but yay for no Luna bars! haha!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wahhh wahhh... I think the only thing I'm excited about is the fortune cookie. That looks really good! And the number 7 shampoo. I love their mask treatment. I don't think they should premiere old products as new products though. Now I just want my boxes! So impatient lol


----------



## amidea (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wahhh wahhh... I think the only thing I'm excited about is the fortune cookie. That looks really good! And the number 7 shampoo. I love their mask treatment. I don't think they should premiere old products as new products though. Now I just want my boxes! So impatient lol


 seriously. i wait anxiously for days for the sneak peak video to come out and then when it finally does, my excitement dies in 3 minutes after which point i start anxiously waiting for my box.  and as soon as i get over that i start anxiously waiting for the next month...


----------



## Celestemel (Dec 3, 2012)

They typically have more in the boxes than what is in the sneak peek videos. So maybe you'll luck out and get something that you're really interested in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

> seriously. i wait anxiously for days for the sneak peak video to come out and then when it finally does, my excitement dies in 3 minutes after which point i start anxiously waiting for my box. Â and as soon as i get over that i start anxiously waiting for the next month...


 Such a vicious cycle!! I wasn't like this before I discovered this forum. I used to just get my box and patiently wait for the next month with no box envy. But thankfully I've usually always gotten boxes that I really like.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 3, 2012)

Now I want to know what else are in the boxes.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually would love to try the CC cream and hoping I will get it since my profile says that I am interested in organic products, but birchbox hasn't had a good track record with matching things up with my profile so I won't hold my breath


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 3, 2012)

Totally random question - there wasn't a points survey about the $15 off card for those $88 shoes was there? I failed to see it mentioned anywhere, and was just reminded by the "look for the special promo card from rent the runway". Anyone?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about the sneak peak video...

The gloss and luminzer were in previous boxes (I didn't get either). 

I really don't wear pink glosses (esp. the bright pink - it reminds of Barbie dolls - good for others - just not for me).

Can't wait for the box combos to come out.


----------



## mysticninja (Dec 3, 2012)

Had to watch the vid with the sound off, but that REALLY made me notice what enthusiastic nodders these ladies are.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 3, 2012)

Not really thrilled by the products in the video.  Hopefully they have other stuff that's better.  As it stands, the only thing I'd want is the chocolate.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd really like to get the luminizer and the CC creme, but yeah, eh, nothing we haven't seen already and of the ones we haven't, I'm not that excited.

I guess working in a Chinese restaurant will make you stop caring about fortune cookies. ): I ate (could eat?) all the ones that were broken since it's bad policy to give them to customers, and I hate wasting food but I'm soooo over them lol.

I really hope I don't get the perfume (DX) I don't mind getting perfume, like they said, but I really prefer to get perfume I have control over? Plus I have so many tiny vials I haven't opened yet ):


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 3, 2012)

I had to silence the video because I did not like the way these ladies spoke....are there no ladies that work in the BB office that can present on camera and come off as a little bit more genuine and enthusiastic about the products? I think Mollie has been the best so far.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd really like to get the luminizer and the CC creme, but yeah, eh, nothing we haven't seen already and of the ones we haven't, I'm not that excited.
> 
> ...


 LOL - I can imagine getting sick and tired of eating fortune cookies. Although, right now I'm hankering for chinese food. 

If we get perfume - I pray that it has an atomizer. I had one recently that was just the cap kind. After struggling to get it opened - the cap went flying and the vial dropped - my tile floor got to enjoy the contents.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to silence the video because I did not like the way these ladies spoke....are there no ladies that work in the BB office that can present on camera and come off as a little bit more genuine and enthusiastic about the products? I think Mollie has been the best so far.


 THIS ^

I feel like my IQ drops listening to them! "OMGEE! This is so cute *shoulder raise up and eyes squint* It's so Girlee!! *tee-hee* I just love this product and unicorns and butterflies!"  GAG! I'm a woman not a 13 year old..


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 3, 2012)

ooh! I love Juice Beauty and CC creams! Fingers crossed for that, and the cookie. I think I got almost everything else in previous boxes. Meh on the shampoo.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that's just their personality. I don't particularly care for their "excitement" in that it seems fake, but I think that's just how they are. I know what you mean though.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 3, 2012)

Dear God, enough with the Juicy Couture fragrances. No offense to anyone who wears and likes them, but I just think they all smell too young and waaaaaay too sweet. I can FEEL the CC Cream coming my way. Birchbox has sent me three bb creams, none of which I liked. That's how I know I'm going to get this one. Plus, I just updated my profile to say I'm interested in organic products. I'm usually excited by the sneak peak video, but this one was really off-putting. Hopefully some of the other things they have in store are better.


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blonde chick looks way different.


This!  I went back a second time to see if it really was Katia.  She had to have had a nose job since the last video.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 3, 2012)

Not excited about anything in that video.  And the videos are ALWAYS super-annoying...I usually watch on mute so I don't have to hear them.


----------



## JamieO (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This!  I went back a second time to see if it really was Katia.  She had to have had a nose job since the last video.


 It's not Katia. It's 3 other girls, I forget the names but they said at the beginning of the video.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This!  I went back a second time to see if it really was Katia.  She had to have had a nose job since the last video.


It's not Katia in the video.


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not Katia in the video.


I watched it on mute, but when they flashed their names on the screen I swear it said Katia.


----------



## lililks (Dec 3, 2012)

Nope it was Candace? I think

Not overly enthusiastic about anything in that video but the chocolate. Probably because I've gotten most of those things already. Why premiere old products?

Also, I've only gotten birchbox for 4 months now, but every single one has perfume. I think I will have a lifetime's worth by the time my year subscription runs out...


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 3, 2012)

That is a really disappointing video. Haven't they already sent the lip gloss and the luminizer? Top it off with yet another fragrance, which I'm willing to be is NOT a new one for most of us. While Birchbox may not have sent it, I doubt there are many people who haven't tried it at some point. On the bright side, the box is pretty. 

(but i'm not paying $10 a month for a pretty box)


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 3, 2012)

Saw this on Instagram are those welcome boxes the box looks pretty much like the dec design?


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow lol.. .Well, with the techie stuff my grandpa is 86 and has a FB. Says it's the easiest way to stay updated on all the kids, especially grandkids and photos! Mostly due to the fact he was never a huge phone person, that was my deceased grandma's job and most grandkids don't snail mail or email frequently enough. So he peeps everyone's FB lol, which is why I had to update some of my privacy and approval options!


 My mom has Facebook alerts sent to her phone, so she sees everything that is posted, and she sees it immediately. I'm forced to have 2 Facebook accounts, one strictly for family and one for friends.


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 3, 2012)

Oops this is the pix I meant!


----------



## amidea (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I watched it on mute, but when they flashed their names on the screen I swear it said Katia.


 haha in the video they introduce themselves as mollie/katia whatever and then say "just kidding!" or something along those lines, and then the names change to their actual names.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2012)

How often do you all receive repeat samples?  I'm a new subscriber, so that won't be an issue for me this month. However, if I start getting repeats, I'm not paying $10/mo for repeats.


----------



## denise89 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea it looks like the boxes we are getting this box. Omg I'm so jealous that I didn't get a amazing welcome box like them! I got a sad welcome box, one of my worst boxes ever.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 3, 2012)

Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.


----------



## mellee (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How often do you all receive repeat samples?  I'm a new subscriber, so that won't be an issue for me this month. However, if I start getting repeats, I'm not paying $10/mo for repeats.


You shouldn't get repeats of items you've gotten in the past.  But they will send the same items several months in a row to different people.  So if you don't get an item you wanted this month, you may get it next month.  Or the month after.  Or a month or two after that.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.


 ditto... worst samples ever


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You shouldn't get repeats of items you've gotten in the past.  But they will send the same items several months in a row to different people.  So if you don't get an item you wanted this month, you may get it next month.  Or the month after.  Or a month or two after that.


 That would be fine... I'm just really hoping I don't get a whole bunch of foil packets! I don't mind fragrance samples, personally.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.


 Yeah. Sixty-three percent my 



 like perfume.

Who is part of the 37%?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a really disappointing video. Haven't they already sent the lip gloss and the luminizer? Top it off with yet another fragrance, which I'm willing to be is NOT a new one for most of us. While Birchbox may not have sent it, I doubt there are many people who haven't tried it at some point. On the bright side, the box is pretty.
> 
> (but i'm not paying $10 a month for a pretty box)


 I haven't tried or gotten any of those spoilers yet except the perfume (it was in my first box) and I'm going on box month # 12...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

I like fragrance samples, but not in every single box. And they should have a question about what type you would enjoy. That miss me parfum made me gag!!!


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.






 *small voice* I do


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL Don't be embarassed by liking the perfumes. I have to admit I'm NOT a perfume lover however my accidently selection in my Beauty Army box for Ineke Hothouse Flower has left me LOVING that perfume.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 3, 2012)

There were some things that I am hoping for then some things that i could live without. I wouldnt mind juicy couture the hair product the cc cream or the fourtane coookie. I would love to get that fourtane cookie. I also wouldnt mind gettting the model co lip gloss in another shade then the one i got last month. I love it alot use it almost every day.


----------



## JLR594 (Dec 3, 2012)

I want the CC cream, the hair products, or the food item they showed in that video.  I hope I don't get the lip gloss.  I don't like the feeling of gloss on my lips.  Even though they say the gloss is non-sticky, I doubt I'd like it.  And I definitely don't want another fragrance.  This will be my fifth box and I have had fragrance in all but one.  I did tweak my profile a little.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too! It just happens to be that every fragrance Birchbox has sent me has turned out to be gross smelling. This month being Juicy Couture doesn't help. But it is a good way to smell perfumes.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol I'm not opposed to perfume samples - I don't mind them ONCE IN A WHILE, but do they need to be in every single box.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 3, 2012)

Not very excited by the "sneak peek" - because half of it was things we've gotten before. Also did anyone else not like the Model Co lip gloss? It has a strange smell.


----------



## amidea (Dec 3, 2012)

total sidenote (apologies for those people who don't like to get off track from birchbox) but i'm not really much of a perfume person but when i got hello (harvey prince) from bb i actually liked it enough to go buy some of their other samples (i've never bought perfume in my life before) and harvey prince has become the one fragrance company i really like.

in a it's a small world moment, when i was searching for an email confirmation from harvey prince, i stumbled across this email i had received (and totally ignored) over a year ago from someone i know and went to school with.  he was spamming people about this new company he and his brother had founded called harvey prince  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  given the fact that i'm not into perfumes at all i had assumed harvey prince had been around for a while.  i was surprised to find out i know one of the co-founders!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm excited about the Mary loumanizer since it seemed that a lot of y'all loved it. Would you say it woks for all skin tones? I'm not really makeup savvy ( learn something every day) and I'm not sure hows it supposed to be used but i love the packaging *eye roll* and I wonder if it would work on my light brown Hispanical skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Dec 3, 2012)

last month i got the viva la juicy perfume and loved it, but i hope i dont end up with this juicy couture one too. i dont mind perfume samples. i just wanna switch it up a little. i do however wanna try the cc cream. i ve tried bb cream before and thought it was spectacular lol. has any one ever tried cc cream already?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.


 That would be me! I also like the food items they put in.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How often do you all receive repeat samples?  I'm a new subscriber, so that won't be an issue for me this month. However, if I start getting repeats, I'm not paying $10/mo for repeats.


 I've been a subscriber for a year on one account, and 9 months with my 2nd account, and I have never recieved the same product twice.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 3, 2012)

If I had to choose perfume or food item, I would choose perfume 100% of the time. I don't love getting them, but much prefer them to the food items I get stuck with _every _month.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 3, 2012)

I just watched the video, and I wouldnt mind getting all the products they mentioned, except the Juicy Couture.  I think I rec'd a while back, though, so I wont get it anyway. 

I really hope I get that clarifying shampoo.  I have been looking for one but I'm afraid a lot of the clarifying shampoos I looked at might be too drying or harsh for my hair.  The one Birchbox previewed in the video looks great!


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sixty-three percent my
> ...


 I don't recall being surveyed about liking perfume samples. I like perfume. I wear perfume. I just don't like about 99% of them and I really don't need them in my box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How often do you all receive repeat samples?  I'm a new subscriber, so that won't be an issue for me this month. However, if I start getting repeats, I'm not paying $10/mo for repeats.


 I've been subscribed for 2 years, and I've never gotten a repeat. Well, except for the Twistband and Zoya polishes. I guess Birchbox doesn't count them because they're different colors.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even though I admittedly bought the Viva La Juicy/ La Fleur rollerball duo with BB points, I think that their line appeals mostly to 18 (or younger) to 24 year olds. Just a "young" scent IMO. I'm sure there are thousands of subscribers that are 18 to 24, and I don't fit within that margin (le sigh) and I still purchased it but still... why would they include those scents month after month after month??? PLUS I don't think Juicy is as high end as it once was. Again, just my opinion. Not to mention, there are mahoosive amounts of fragrance companies that could be sampled.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't recall being surveyed about liking perfume samples. I like perfume. I wear perfume. I just don't like about 99% of them and I really don't need them in my box.


 Yeah, I didn't know about this survey either.  I don't mind perfume but I just get sick of seeing them in boxes.  I have liked the food in each of my boxes except the lara bar. i tend to like and buy the lifestyle extras that they provide


----------



## mellee (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> total sidenote (apologies for those people who don't like to get off track from birchbox) but i'm not really much of a perfume person but when i got hello (harvey prince) from bb i actually liked it enough to go buy some of their other samples (i've never bought perfume in my life before) and harvey prince has become the one fragrance company i really like.
> 
> in a it's a small world moment, when i was searching for an email confirmation from harvey prince, i stumbled across this email i had received (and totally ignored) over a year ago from someone i know and went to school with.  he was spamming people about this new company he and his brother had founded called harvey prince  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  given the fact that i'm not into perfumes at all i had assumed harvey prince had been around for a while.  i was surprised to find out i know one of the co-founders!


It's so cool when things like that happen!  =)


----------



## lindalou3 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.


In the video I think she says that 60 something percent want fragrance as a gift...that is different from saying I want it in my Birchbox.  If I get a gift, hopefully it is from someone who knows the perfume I love and buys me an expensive bottle of it.  Getting those vials in BB, esp juicy couture brands isn't much fun in my opinion.


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Don't be embarassed by liking the perfumes. I have to admit I'm NOT a perfume lover however my accidently selection in my Beauty Army box for Ineke Hothouse Flower has left me LOVING that perfume.


 do you want mine? I got it from beauty army as well and its just not my style!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chickapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acne Solution!
> 
> ...


 That's interesting.  Thanks for sharing!  I havent had a break-out in 20 years, but I have really dry skin that can be sensitive, plus I use Retin-A.  I sometimes use a good organic olive oil (I buy mine at Whole Foods too) to remove my makeup.  Sometimes when my skin is very dry, even if I'm not wearing makeup, I use the olive oil like a tissue off cleanser.  It really helps with the dryness.   Sometimes I put the olive oil on my legs before getting in the shower too.  The only thing is I noticed that it stains my towels, so I reserve a set for this purpose.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually really like some of the perfumes I have gotten! I wasn't a perfume person for a long time because I found finding one in the store to be very overwhelming. I really loved the vanilla atelier and viva la juicy la fleur, and I enjoyed the jouer perfume so much I bought the full size right away (although I will I could get it in a full bottle and not just a rollerball).


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 3, 2012)

I would LOVE to try out the Juice Beauty CC Cream! I love that company. I was so, so happy when they had the sale last weekend (25% off and free shipping) so I could stock up on some of their products!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't get why these "sneak peak" videos always cover things that have been sent out in previous months.. I don't mind them sending repeats out since it's different people that are getting it this month than the ones that got it last month, but it just seems odd to me when it's not so much a sneak peak as a repeat peak.

On a side note, I talk exactly like these girls when I do presentations haha. I just get so nervous and start speaking like everything is a question, which isn't the greatest thing when you're supposed to appear competent in what you're explaining. My professor is going to slaughter me tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 3, 2012)

Even though there are repeats mentioned from last month, I'm excited because I missed out on the lip gloss and highlighter. I think the thing I always try to remember when seeing repeat products show up in a month is that maybe you got it or weren't interested, but it might have been something someone really wanted, but didn't get to sample. I try to be easy going with Birchbox and know that eventually, I'll probably get product x, y, and z that I won't be thrilled about, but it just makes way for more awesome samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## guenivere (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't recall getting a perfume survey. Maybe I did? If I did, I'm 37% because I hate getting perfume in my birchbox. If I wanted a sample, I'd go to a mall and sniff around.  I don't like having to pay for perfume samples.

That said, I love the No 4 products and I really hope I get that. I bought the protecting/detangling spray after getting it in my BirchBox and I still love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So yeah, I'd be pleased to get that. The rest in that video? Meh.  I don't like getting snacks in my birchbox. I guess I'm alone in that.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the video I think she says that 60 something percent want fragrance as a gift...that is different from saying I want it in my Birchbox.  If I get a gift, hopefully it is from someone who knows the perfume I love and buys me an expensive bottle of it.  Getting those vials in BB, esp juicy couture brands isn't much fun in my opinion.


 Yep, that's exactly what she said:  As a gift.  My mom always expected her one bottle of Shalimar (eau de toilette spray only!  No other dilution, no lotion/powder/etc., and it *had* to be in a spray bottle) every year for Christmas, and that was the only scent she wore.  Everything else (including just plain old *lavender*) gave her headaches.  I just wish (and I say this every month) they would send out more oil-based scent.  I managed to get my hands on a jouer rollerball because a friend got one in her Birchbox (I received yet another alcohol-based scent, and as an added bonus, it turned out to have vetiver in it, and it got all over my fingers and would *not* come off no matter how much i tried to scrub it off.  Vetiver is usually such a nearly-instant migraine trigger for me that I can't even bring myself to *listen to the band Vetiver* just because of the association) but couldn't wear it because of all of the florals.  It's not really my usual thing, and I usually wear perfume oil from indie perfumers, but I happily took it off her hands for a change of pace.  

And the funny thing about those videos:  I don't know why I ever bother watching them since I rarely get anything in them.  They're more videos showing what I will *not* be getting.  Oh, well.  The main thing I would be interested in is something I already got via swap, so if I don't get that one, I'm already set, although if I *do* get another one, it can live at work for emergencies!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 4, 2012)

If the perfumes were a bit larger (though, they're supposed to be sample sized, so I can't complain), or at least all came in atomizers (the ones that actually spray out vs the vials), I'd be really happy to get perfumes. Like I said before, I enjoy getting them in my Birchbox, but those two things would make getting them much nicer. When I'm picking out my three free samples from Sephora after I make an online order, I always pick the perfumes I see that come with atomizers (pro tip!). Now when I go to the East Coast next month, I'll have a couple pretty perfumes that are perfect for traveling, and I won't have to bring any of my bigger bottles. It'd be nice if Birchbox thought of that when partnering up with perfume companies.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chickapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acne Solution!
> 
> ...


 Cool, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to silence the video because I did not like the way these ladies spoke....are there no ladies that work in the BB office that can present on camera and come off as a little bit more genuine and enthusiastic about the products? I think Mollie has been the best so far.


Agree 100%. I'd rather have them inform me than be a product cheerleader. Tell me why you like it, what it does, and don't be so, "omg it's so awesome! I know, it's my favorite! I love it! Don't you love it? I want to put it on right now, hee hee hee I'm so cute!"


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, too! I do wish the sample vials all had the spray top, though.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd be happy with the mary lou and the juicy couture. That fortune cookie sounded good right up until they mentioned mint


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 4, 2012)

It seems like most people on here dont like perfume samples but that dosnt make the statsic false. I love perfume samples. I would love to get one. Especially juicy coutre. I could see it being true.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. I'd rather have them inform me than be a product cheerleader. Tell me why you like it, what it does, and don't be so, "omg it's so awesome! I know, it's my favorite! I love it! Don't you love it? I want to put it on right now, hee hee hee I'm so cute!"


 Yes.

This.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what she said:  As a gift.  My mom always expected her one bottle of Shalimar (eau de toilette spray only!  No other dilution, no lotion/powder/etc., and it *had* to be in a spray bottle) every year for Christmas, and that was the only scent she wore.  Everything else (including just plain old *lavender*) gave her headaches.*  I just wish (and I say this every month) they would send out more oil-based scent*.  I managed to get my hands on a jouer rollerball because a friend got one in her Birchbox (I received yet another alcohol-based scent, and as an added bonus, it turned out to have vetiver in it, and it got all over my fingers and would *not* come off no matter how much i tried to scrub it off.  Vetiver is usually such a nearly-instant migraine trigger for me that I can't even bring myself to *listen to the band Vetiver* just because of the association) but couldn't wear it because of all of the florals.  It's not really my usual thing, and I usually wear perfume oil from indie perfumers, but I happily took it off her hands for a change of pace.
> 
> And the funny thing about those videos:  I don't know why I ever bother watching them since I rarely get anything in them.  They're more videos showing what I will *not* be getting.  Oh, well.  The main thing I would be interested in is something I already got via swap, so if I don't get that one, I'm already set, although if I *do* get another one, it can live at work for emergencies!


 You probably know this already - but sometimes you kind find these types of perfumes in natural stores or boutiques for fairly cheap.  I have a honeysuckle one I found in a store while down the shore for like $7 or $12- the lasting power is amazing.  I agree - oil-based scents rock.  Everything about them (imho) is better than the alcohol based ones.  From how much you get for your $ to how little you need to put on to the staying power.


----------



## karenX (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be me! I also like the food items they put in.


 
I'm with you.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't like the food because I am a diabetic. I have to be careful what I eat. Having these temptations in my box send me off track fast! I wish there was a way to opt out of that sort of thing. I love chocolate, but I'd rather buy it myself as needed.


----------



## BisousDarling (Dec 4, 2012)

> I don't like the food because I am a diabetic. I have to be careful what I eat. Having these temptations in my box send me off track fast! I wish there was a way to opt out of that sort of thing. I love chocolate, but I'd rather buy it myself as needed.


 I wish that they had this as an option too. I don't mind getting food, but I know that certain subscribers have food allergies and don't get to enjoy the food (which recently seem to be taking the place of an actual sample). For me, I wish that they would cut down on perfume samples or have an opt out; perfume - generally speaking - gives me really bad headaches.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. I'd rather have them inform me than be a product cheerleader. Tell me why you like it, what it does, and don't be so, "omg it's so awesome! I know, it's my favorite! I love it! Don't you love it? I want to put it on right now, hee hee hee I'm so cute!"


 Ugh!! Right?? I find them very pretentious.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Who are these people who want fragrances in their boxes? I definitely don't care for them.

Me! Perfume sample lover LOUD and PROUD. Nothing wrong with smelling nice.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do, too! I do wish the sample vials all had the spray top, though.


 I think the spray tops are definitely convenient, but I've always found that applying perfume from a vial lasts longer on my skin than spraying it.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Ugh!! Right?? I find them very pretentious.


 Agreed. I went to a bb event on the upper east side back in july and I felt like I was going through sorority rush at Elle woods (from legally blonde) chapter lol. I met the blonde woman in the video in person I believe and she was a very good hostess and very nice but for some reason I felt out of place.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 4, 2012)

Agreed. Not many people are really that bubbly and cutesy and it comes off as disingenuous. I want to be sold makeup from girls I would want to hang out with. 

I do not want to spend time with the girls in the videos.

I'm sure they are very nice and really professional, successful women. I doubt the walk around in the office talking like that all day. I would love to see more of their real personalities.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I went to a bb event on the upper east side back in july and I felt like I was going through sorority rush at Elle woods (from legally blonde) chapter lol. I met the blonde woman in the video in person I believe and she was a very good hostess and very nice but for some reason I felt out of place.


 I can just imagine.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep yep I love them, I am not eating much sugar anymore, and their dark chocolate pods are my absolute favorite treat
> 
> 
> ...


 How on earth did you do it? I always admire people who manage to lose weight on their own just like that, especially so fast!



I have been trying to lose the 8 pounds that I gained 3 years ago... it has been almost 2 years of trying, but I just can't do it! It might be too hard because I don't work out at all and I am already pretty close to my ideal weight, but man.. I really want those pounds off. If you have any advice, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You probably know this already - but sometimes you kind find these types of perfumes in natural stores or boutiques for fairly cheap.  I have a honeysuckle one I found in a store while down the shore for like $7 or $12- the lasting power is amazing.  I agree - oil-based scents rock.  Everything about them (imho) is better than the alcohol based ones.  From how much you get for your $ to how little you need to put on to the staying power.


 I will have to say that my oil based perfume lasts easily 24 hours when I wear it. I recently rediscovered it after unpacking and I can't believe I forgot about it.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 4, 2012)

I have an endocrine disorder that makes it very hard for me to keep weight off, meaning I yo-yo--A LOT.  Like a 60 lb range.  I managed to GAIN weight training for a half marathon!  I am very firmly in the 'please dont send me food' camp, not because I hate getting it, but because I love food, and am supposed to be very strict on the sugar front.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How on earth did you do it? I always admire people who manage to lose weight on their own just like that, especially so fast!
> 
> ...


 I lost 10 lbs since mid-October by limiting my daily calorie budget to 1300. It was hard at first but then I got used to it, so now I'm at my ideal weight and mind you I didn't work out even for a second to achieve that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have a smartphone or a tablet, check out this app called *Lose it! *It made me more aware of what I eat, and that some things just aren't worth the calories. Like my favorite almond cookies ended up being 150cal per two tiny thin cookies! I can have a big bowl of salad instead and feel more full.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chickapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acne Solution!
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the basic way cold cream works, and the original cold cream, was just olive oil in beeswax. I use coconut oil, personally, because I think olive oil would break me out. But people think I'm crazy to never use soap on my face. You can get totally clean skin with just oil, cloth, and hot water.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I lost 10 lbs since mid-October by limiting my daily calorie budget to 1300. It was hard at first but then I got used to it, so now I'm at my ideal weight and mind you I didn't work out even for a second to achieve that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to use Lose it, but it is hard to calculate all the calories in meals I prepare with a bunch of different vegetables, meat e.t.c. It's good for pre-packaged foods though, and you're right, it makes you more aware of what you eat. It's scary how easily you can reach 1200 calories. I tried to consume only 1000-1200 calories per day and I did it for 3-4 weeks, but I didn't lose anything even then. I only lost 4 pounds when I did the Atkins diet for 3 weeks, but then I stopped because I felt like it was too restrictive. I try to always stay away from a lot of carbs though, especially pasta (hey at least I don't like bread)! I think I have to go back to consuming 1000-1200 calories again, and try to stick to this for longer. Maybe if I did this AND try to exercise 3 times a week, I would see some results after a few months!






* Oh, and I shouldn't have any endocrine disorder, because I go to check everything (hormone levels e.t.c.) annually since we had a few endocrine problems running in the family, so I'll rule that one out.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 4, 2012)

The sneak peek was kinda of a bummer...nothing really new.

So it wasn't really a "sneak peek" hopefully there are other exciting items coming out this month that they didn't show in the sneak peek.


----------



## TPeterson (Dec 4, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 4, 2012)

I apologize if all these questions have been answered, but, I'm confused....

I am one tiny point away from my bb purchase.  What is the best way to get one more point?  I was thinking about finally giving in and getting myself a second box.  Can I do that in my own subscription?  Will I have to wait?  Should I have my bf gift me a box and I get the referral points?  Any ideas?

Thanks!!!

Also - still looking for any San Diegans who want to join an in-person swap.  PM me.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!







> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations!



> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!! Congrats to you!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 4, 2012)

> How on earth did you do it? I always admire people who manage to lose weight on their own just like that, especially so fast! :clap I have been trying to lose the 8 pounds that I gained 3 years ago... it has been almost 2 years of trying, but I just can't do it! It might be too hard because I don't work out at all and I am already pretty close to my ideal weight, but man.. I really want those pounds off. If you have any advice, I'd really appreciate it!


 Totally, I am really restricting my carb intake to 20g/day which is a really low amount, included in the carbs are sugars, but other than that, I don't really restrict calories or anything else, just eaf fats (fats don't make you fat, carbs do) protein and veggies, I get much fuller from all the fat protein and fiber that I end up not eating a high number of calories. I lost 10lbs in the first two weeks and consistently 2lbs a week after that, for a total of 25ish lbs at this point it's been about 10 weeks and it has been the easiest thing ever, seriously! I never had to watch what I ate because I was so active all the way until high school ended, 2 seasons of varsity and competition soccer each year, swimming, and all sort of other activity, then I started college at arguably the top university in my state, and buckled down (school was a breeze my whole life, so never before had I had to be so sedentary to achieve high grades) and I was on a dorm meal plan which is in hindsight, the main reason I gained weight, it feels great to be in control again. Check out reddit.com/r/keto that's where I get my information from its super helpful


----------



## Lilith McKee (Dec 4, 2012)

I am one of those crazy people that loves fragrance samples in my box too...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 4, 2012)

I like getting perfume samples. It's just Birchbox has sent me Arquiste L'Etrog, Mon Jasmine Noir, and Rose Anonyme, which all smell horrible. And my first Birchbox in April had Viva la Juicy, which smells like straight up baby powder, also nasty, but in a different way. I like to pick my own samples. I like fruity scents, not musk and not baby powder. Gardenia is bad. Honeysuckle and jasmine rock.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 4, 2012)

New Spoiler

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/37219174650/why-you-should-give-single-note-fragrance-a-chance?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_120412_DecBoxSpoilerCartier


----------



## TPeterson (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so excited! Also excited for Dec. 10th, when we find out what's in our Birchboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


congrats girl!!!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a perfume samples hoarder...I love getting them! I won't have to buy any for a looong time and I get to smell different every day!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have been reading this space for a few months and decided to join. Mostly just procrastinating not studying for finals.


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 4, 2012)

> Congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to use Lose it, but it is hard to calculate all the calories in meals I prepare with a bunch of different vegetables, meat e.t.c. It's good for pre-packaged foods though, and you're right, it makes you more aware of what you eat. It's scary how easily you can reach 1200 calories. I tried to consume only 1000-1200 calories per day and I did it for 3-4 weeks, but I didn't lose anything even then. I only lost 4 pounds when I did the Atkins diet for 3 weeks, but then I stopped because I felt like it was too restrictive. I try to always stay away from a lot of carbs though, especially pasta (hey at least I don't like bread)! I think I have to go back to consuming 1000-1200 calories again, and try to stick to this for longer. Maybe if I did this AND try to exercise 3 times a week, I would see some results after a few months! :icon_roll * Oh, and I shouldn't have any endocrine disorder, because I go to check everything (hormone levels e.t.c.) annually since we had a few endocrine problems running in the family, so I'll rule that one out.


 Lose it worked pretty well but I found its true, a lot of those apps are just helpful for packaged stuff, which is beneficial to know for sure! You may not be having enough calories Since mid 2011 (before I got pregnant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I lost nearly 100 lbs.....and generally I had to eat 1600-1800 a day or else I wouldn't lose. I was never restricted either..when you're active anywhere from 3-6 days a week you want to make sure you're eating enough or else your body tends to hold on to what you eat, resulting in no lose or a plateau effect. Have you tried eating paleo?


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not very excited by the "sneak peek" - because half of it was things we've gotten before. Also did anyone else not like the Model Co lip gloss? It has a strange smell.


maybe yours was bad? Mine smells amazing..like strawberries!! I love it!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mazel tov!!!



> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been reading this space for a few months and decided to join. Mostly just procrastinating not studying for finals.


 Hiiii! I excel at avoiding my schoolwork by coming on here!

I'd like to second the "stop sending me boy stuff" thing. It just (as my other BB subscribing friend said) reminds me that I'm single!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit? 

I want to give her a beauty kit with easy to use items that she will be able to use. I know when I was back in high school I hated makeup and didn't really care about it but once I entered college it seemed like everything changed. I wanted to look my best &amp; present myself that way not only for myself but for people that I met since you look for connections at school to eventually get a job afterwards. And I just want her to play around with a few items &amp; get comfortable and of course have fun.

I would love to hear what kind of items I should throw into this kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you ladies!


----------



## astokes (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit?
> 
> ...


A BB Cream!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

> Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit?Â  I want to give her a beauty kit with easy to use items that she will be able to use. I know when I was back in high school I hated makeup and didn't really care about it but once I entered college it seemed like everything changed. I wanted to look my best &amp; present myself that way not only for myself but for people that I met since you look for connections at school to eventually get a job afterwards. And I just want her to play around with a few items &amp; get comfortable and of course have fun. I would love to hear what kind of items I should throw into this kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you ladies!


 I would do a tinted moisturizer, blush, small eyeshadow palette/trio, eyeliner, mascara, and a nude balm. This will be basics and nothing too flashy for her to start with.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit?
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A BB Cream!


 I find that the retractable eyeliners are easy to work with (like: http://www.maybelline.com/Products/Eye-Makeup/Eye-Liner/Unstoppable-Eyeliner.aspx)

A nice lip balm with a splash of color (like: http://www.cherryculture.com/cosmetics/makeup/nyx/nyx-color-lip-balm/17851&amp;cat=0&amp;page=1)

Eyeshadow and blush should be a forgiving color and easy to work with. (I don't know what her coloring is like)

Maybe some simple brushes (I wouldn't go overboard cost wise - in case she decides that she's just not into make up)

Makeup remover (I actually like the one I got from Kohls - some people say it doesn't work - but it worked great for me)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit?
> 
> ...


 Please update with what you end up getting her (I am curious how it will end up!!)


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally, I am really restricting my carb intake to 20g/day which is a really low amount, included in the carbs are sugars, but other than that, I don't really restrict calories or anything else, just eaf fats (fats don't make you fat, carbs do) protein and veggies, I get much fuller from all the fat protein and fiber that I end up not eating a high number of calories. I lost 10lbs in the first two weeks and consistently 2lbs a week after that, for a total of 25ish lbs at this point it's been about 10 weeks and it has been the easiest thing ever, seriously! I never had to watch what I ate because I was so active all the way until high school ended, 2 seasons of varsity and competition soccer each year, swimming, and all sort of other activity, then I started college at arguably the top university in my state, and buckled down (school was a breeze my whole life, so never before had I had to be so sedentary to achieve high grades) and I was on a dorm meal plan which is in hindsight, the main reason I gained weight, it feels great to be in control again. Check out reddit.com/r/keto that's where I get my information from its super helpful


Thank you for all the information! Atkins is the only diet that worked for me, I just wasn't strong enough to stick to it for longer than 3 weeks. I am really not good with totally cutting specific foods of my diet... I feel like I have to be able to eat a cracker or a 1/2 cup of rice every now and then! But I might have to do it for a short time (like a month) and then go from a no carb diet (or really low like you said) to a low carb - low calorie diet, and try to work out a bit in the mean time. Let's hope it works


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lose it worked pretty well but I found its true, a lot of those apps are just helpful for packaged stuff, which is beneficial to know for sure!
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's a LOT to lose!!!! Well, the main problem with me is that I don't work out at all and I have a desk/office job, so I don't move around a lot. I used to be a waitress (running around and carrying stuff all the time) and I definitely was thinner then even though I ate whatever I wanted!

I've never heard of paleo diet! I'm checking out the website right now.. have you tried that? Does it work? I think it looks pretty similar to Atkins.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone so I have a friend who is going to college next year and she never really wears makeup &amp; I wanted to know what is a beginners beauty kit?
> 
> ...


1. BB cream or tinted moisturizer

2. concealer (although it would be tricky to find the right shade)

3. mineral powder

4. pink-peach blush

5. brown eye pencil

6. tinted lip balm

and let us know how it turns out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me, too.  lol


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too.  lol


 I'm right there with ya...I have a drawer full of perfume samples...I like to be able to keep them in my pocket and wear a different one each day to suit my mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All! I've been creeping around for awhile and have never done a message board before and it seems like fun and I just subscribed to Birchbox and I'm having a lot of fun with it so far! My boyfriend was getting pretty mad at me because I was spending obscene amounts of money on makeup and nailpolish and we are saving for a house after graduation so I thought Birchbox was a good compromise! I'm hoping they stick another nailpolish in this month- I'm a polish FIEND!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just saw the spoiler video and Im not really thrilled with it but I will keep an open mind and hope that i get a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 4, 2012)

You know, I wasn't always a big perfume person until I got a sample of Miss Dior in my BB quite a few months ago. Talk about my new HG perfume. I kept trading for samples until the boyfriend finally got it for me for my birthday. So while perfumes aren't my favorite part of the box, I don't mind getting them, either. You never know when you find the next thing.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 4, 2012)

I would do a tinted moisturizer rather than a BB cream only because I can't stand feeling the makeup on my face (I was a theatre major in college and years of Ben Nye still make me shudder at heavy face makeup) and every BB I've tried feels super make-up-y (is that a word?) to me. If she already doesn't wear makeup she might not take to a BB for the same reasons as me. I love tinted moisturizer though and I think that list is perfect! Also, this is my first reply message on a message board ever- am I doing it right? hahaha...


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the input...I am subscribed to a couple of beauty boxes so I made her a box with a bunch of samples. She has brown hair, brown eyes, &amp; light skin...but not pale I guess she is light/medium but not tan lol. 

What is a forgiving blush for someone who has light skin? Also a drugstore tinted moisturizer?

This is what I was able to put for her just around my sample stash but I am still looking for other items since I want her to love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Clinique eyeshadow duo in Slate frost its a beautiful matte dark brown/grey and Blackberry frost which is a gorgeous purple (which will play up her brown eyes)

*Jouer Lip enhancer conditioning lip treatment

*Bite lipgloss in Vintage it is a mauve color but it is very sheer

*Tokidoki Lion pappa kit it has four eyeshadows which include a white, pink/mauve, gold, &amp; a dark brown and a blush which reminds me of NARS orgasm it is a peachy with gold glitter/shimmer

*theBalm the body builder mascara

*Be a bombshell eyeliner in black

Then found other samples that would be perfect for her since she has very curly hair

*Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue

*Pequi Oil Treatment 

Skincare/body items:

*Nivea trial size lotion

*Murad Intensive C-Radiance peel

*Embryolisse lait-creme concentre (2 foil packets of moisturizer)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

> Hi All! I've been creeping around for awhile and have never done a message board before and it seems like fun and I just subscribed to Birchbox and I'm having a lot of fun with it so far! My boyfriend was getting pretty mad at me because I was spending obscene amounts of money on makeup and nailpolish and we are saving for a house after graduation so I thought Birchbox was a good compromise! I'm hoping they stick another nailpolish in this month- I'm a polish FIEND!Â


 I really don't like nail polish and seem to get it every single month that it is sent out : ( Luckily, I have little girls so some of it gets used BUT i just discovered the trade threads and whatever I get from here on out will get put up for trades.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

I got the blush that was in the glossybox and it looks great on my light skin. Also anything soft mauve looks good.


----------



## TPeterson (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi All! I've been creeping around for awhile and have never done a message board before and it seems like fun and I just subscribed to Birchbox and I'm having a lot of fun with it so far! My boyfriend was getting pretty mad at me because I was spending obscene amounts of money on makeup and nailpolish and we are saving for a house after graduation so I thought Birchbox was a good compromise! I'm hoping they stick another nailpolish in this month- I'm a polish FIEND!


 I &lt;3 nail polish too! I hope so too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 4, 2012)

I just saw the trade threads too but I don't really understand how they work yet-I need to figure that out! I would love to trade the perfume samples though because my aunt works for a perfume counter so I already have more than I know what to do with. Also, I haven't had this experience yet but a lot of people seem to get samples that don't match their skin/hair type so that would be good to trade too. Little girls are so much fun! They must have so much fun watching you with the makeup- I remember feeling so fancy if my mom would just use the brushes on my face (she didn't actually put makeup on us but we never knew that haha!).


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

I've recently started trading. It's easy. You list what you have, and if someone sees something they want they contact you. If you want something they have, you trade. That simple. I've gotten rid of samples I didn't want and ended up with makeup I do want but didnt get in my boxes.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

> I just saw the trade threads too but I don't really understand how they work yet-I need to figure that out! I would love to trade the perfume samples though because my aunt works for a perfume counter so I already have more than I know what to do with. Also, I haven't had this experience yet but a lot of people seem to get samples that don't match their skin/hair type so that would be good to trade too. Little girls are so much fun! They must have so much fun watching you with the makeup- I remember feeling so fancy if my mom would just use the brushes on my face (she didn't actually put makeup on us but we never knew that haha!).


 They are SO much fun! I have an 8 year old step daughter, a 4 year old, and a 4 month old. I have this beautiful antique vanity from the 1920's that has all my makeup in it and the 2 older girls sit down on my stool and are so careful with "all of mommy's pretties". They aren't ever ever allowed out of the house with makeup on but every once in awhile I let them play with the light shades of lipgloss and blush. They have so much fun and its so cute to watch them in their dress up clothes sitting at the vanity. Totally off subject I know but its really sweet : )


----------



## Legalista (Dec 4, 2012)

That sounds easy enough and super beneficial! I'll have to try it out! I've only gotten 2 boxes so far and gave away what I didn't like.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know, I wasn't always a big perfume person until I got a sample of Miss Dior in my BB quite a few months ago. Talk about my new HG perfume. I kept trading for samples until the boyfriend finally got it for me for my birthday.
> 
> So while perfumes aren't my favorite part of the box, I don't mind getting them, either. You never know when you find the next thing.


 I wish that perfume was still in the Birchbox store. I've never seen it in there, but I'd buy it if it were.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I hated the Model Co Lipgloss too.  It smells like watermelon bubble gum and that smells really gross (to me).  Didnt even get to try it. As soon as I opened the tube, I could smell that it wasnt gonna be for me.  3 smells I cant stand - fake watermelon, strawberry or orange flavoring.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

> Yeah, I hated the Model Co Lipgloss too. Â It smells like watermelon bubble gum and that smells really gross (to me). Â Didnt even get to try it. As soon as I opened the tube, I could smell that it wasnt gonna be for me. Â 3 smells I cant stand - fake watermelon, strawberry or orange flavoring.


 I received a double sided model co from GB in October (one side was lipstick and the other side a gloss). I thought it looked cheap and cheesy because of the stupid mirror but i LOVED it. I happen to really like the smell though, mine smelled like strawberries. I can't remember the last time I used up a gloss.. its literally been years if I ever have actually used one up and mine is almost completely empty already.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a double sided model co from GB in October (one side was lipstick and the other side a gloss). I thought it looked cheap and cheesy because of the stupid mirror but i LOVED it. I happen to really like the smell though, mine smelled like strawberries. I can't remember the last time I used up a gloss.. its literally been years if I ever have actually used one up and mine is almost completely empty already.


 I _just _got one of these, and I LOOVE it. The fibre mascara from ModelCo is another one of my new favorites!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

> I _just_ got one of these, and I LOOVE it. The fibre mascara from ModelCo is another one of my new favorites! [/quote Same here!! I love the mascara also! I have been using it almost every day since receiving it : ). I have awful short lashes and no matter how great mascara is they still look short but this stuff is amazing! I want to buy some lash fibers separately to use with the tons of mascara samples that I have (I had some a long time ago but cant remember the brand or where I got it). Does anyone have any suggestions on brands they like? Not the fibers and mascara mixed but just the fibers?


----------



## Gayle Ray (Dec 5, 2012)

@heartsandwhimsy, you can have it if you would like.  its a pretty shade of red called showgirl red.


----------



## lolas (Dec 5, 2012)

> Thank you for all the information! Atkins is the only diet that worked for me, I just wasn't strong enough to stick to it for longer than 3 weeks. I am really not good with totally cutting specific foods of my diet... I feel like I have to be able to eat a cracker or a 1/2 cup of rice every now and then! But I might have to do it for a short time (like a month) and then go from a no carb diet (or really low like you said) to a low carb - low calorie diet, and try to work out a bit in the mean time. Let's hope it works :icon_wink


 I don't want to cause any controversy, but as a registered dietitian I feel obligated to say something. I'm glad that you guys are finding weight loss strategies that work for you, but super low carb diets are really not the answer because your brain uses carbs as fuel. Once you cut out carbs, your brain starts running on protein and fat. It's kinda like letting your car run on an empty gas tank. It can cause serious health issues in the long term. I would highly recommend that you talk with a registered dietitian in your area about other more sustainable weight loss strategies. Besides, I think we all want to focus on the beauty goodies in this month's birchbox.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

> @heartsandwhimsy, you can have it if you would like. Â its a pretty shade of red called showgirl red.Â


 You just made my day : ). I sent you a PM and want you to take a look at my trade list because I would like to send you something in return : )


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 5, 2012)

I just did my feedback for all tue samples in my November box. Now I am officially and impatiently waiting for the stuff Zadidoll will post wiith the pics of the December box and trying to find spoilers.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 5, 2012)

Shout out to all the other perfume vial hoarders. I only get 1 bottle of perfume a year on christmas from my mom, because its what she likes to do, otherwise I just grab randoms and use it for the day. super convienent, though not as pretty as big bottles. I should really think up a cute way other than in the birchbox box i have them in currently. 

also I swear I got the perfume spoiler, but I can't find it, I think it came in a Sephora order (where most of my perfume samples used to come from, since I always pick perfume over packets) I remember it being really really "grandma" no offense to those who like florals, I just really prefer fruity, light and bright scents.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Many Congratulations!!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## Legalista (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww that is so sweet!!!


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for all the input...I am subscribed to a couple of beauty boxes so I made her a box with a bunch of samples. She has brown hair, brown eyes, &amp; light skin...but not pale I guess she is light/medium but not tan lol.
> 
> ...


sounds very similar to me &gt;p

when i dont wear color contacts i looovvve super shimmery neutral colors, purple, and rusty browns/copper





these are mostly nyx loose pearl eyeshadows

blush i love elfs contouring bronzer and blush is st lucia (dupe for nars orgasm/laguna)

and tinted moisturizer i love elfs studio tinted moisturizer (the porcelain is too dark for me though im very very pale) and aveeno tinted moisturizer (again tooo dark for me) but im super pale so someone thats light-medium these will work great on


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2012)

> New Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Have it from Sephora already...I do like it though, I'm a floral girl.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2012)

Oops double post...love the new mobile site but it seems to over click on my phone


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would do a tinted moisturizer rather than a BB cream only because I can't stand feeling the makeup on my face (I was a theatre major in college and years of Ben Nye still make me shudder at heavy face makeup) and every BB I've tried feels super make-up-y (is that a word?) to me. If she already doesn't wear makeup she might not take to a BB for the same reasons as me. I love tinted moisturizer though and I think that list is perfect! Also, this is my first reply message on a message board ever- am I doing it right? hahaha...


 I love Maybelline's Dream Fresh BB (8 in 1 beauty balm skin perfector)  before I put it on I use my HG face moisturizer: Garnier Ultra-Lift (Serum and Moisturizer).  Sometimes I'll mix the BB and the Garnier together on a sponge then dap it then blend out.


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 5, 2012)

> I love Maybelline's Dream Fresh BB (8 in 1 beauty balm skin perfector) Â before I put it on I use my HG face moisturizer: Garnier Ultra-Lift (Serum and Moisturizer). Â Sometimes I'll mix the BB and the Garnier together on a sponge then dap it then blend out.


 I love the maybelline one too! It's probably my favorite drugstore bb


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the maybelline one too! It's probably my favorite drugstore bb


 TBH - it's the only one I have EVER tried! But I loved the way it felt and how it looked.

I really hated the Jouer tinted moisturizer. It felt clumpy and was streaky on my face. It also showed funny on my drier skin.

 Maybe it would be better for zit coverup.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shout out to all the other perfume vial hoarders. I only get 1 bottle of perfume a year on christmas from my mom, because its what she likes to do, otherwise I just grab randoms and use it for the day. super convienent, though not as pretty as big bottles. I should really think up a cute way other than in the birchbox box i have them in currently.







  I've yet to find a perfume I can commit to for more than one week....fragrance commitmentphobe.

I keep mine in a pretty box on my bathroom counter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Keeps things classy and concealed lol. But, makes me look crazy if guests take a peek in there.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 5, 2012)

Really?! I will have to try it. I got a sample of the Christian Dior one from Sephora and it was awful! I would have thought it would be the best because of the brand but no matter how little I used it or how I applied it (brush, sponge, fingers) it felt like I was putting Elmer's Glue on my face! I have olive undertones to my skin and it came off too dark for me and there is only one color, I don't know how girls with more fair skin would be able to wear it! I tried Too-Faced's BB too and felt the same way. I really want to like one because I know they are better for your skin. Hopefully I'll get the CC in my box this month, Juice beauty is one of my favorite brands- I just switched to their Daily Essentials Regimen and I LOVE it! Hopefully their CC cream will also deliver!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 5, 2012)

**how little I used OF it - whoops!


----------



## mysticninja (Dec 5, 2012)

"I don't want to cause any controversy, but as a registered dietitian I feel obligated to say something. I'm glad that you guys are finding weight loss strategies that work for you, but super low carb diets are really not the answer because your brain uses carbs as fuel. Once you cut out carbs, your brain starts running on protein and fat. It's kinda like letting your car run on an empty gas tank. It can cause serious health issues in the long term. I would highly recommend that you talk with a registered dietitian in your area about other more sustainable weight loss strategies.

Besides, I think we all want to focus on the beauty goodies in this month's birchbox."

I









this, lolas.


----------



## cosmia (Dec 5, 2012)

does anyone know if there are any current promo codes for birchbox? i can't find any besides the free sample one. thanks!


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. Not many people are really that bubbly and cutesy and it comes off as disingenuous. I want to be sold makeup from girls I would want to hang out with.
> 
> ...


Aw, I dunno.... if my job was playing with make up all day and hanging out in an office with girls I love, I might be a tad bit obnoxious b/c I'd be having an awesome time all day....


----------



## fernanda (Dec 5, 2012)

So I know you can't use your points to pay for your subscription, but I used mine to give myself a second subscription. When I got the e-mail to make a profile, i just logged into my account and claimed the gift subscription. But I read somewhere that you can't have 2 boxes under the same account and I was still not charged for December's box... Do any of you ladies know what happens now? Did I basically use my points to pay fory current box instead of adding a second box?


----------



## reet (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fernanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I know you can't use your points to pay for your subscription, but I used mine to give myself a second subscription. When I got the e-mail to make a profile, i just logged into my account and claimed the gift subscription. But I read somewhere that you can't have 2 boxes under the same account and I was still not charged for December's box... Do any of you ladies know what happens now? Did I basically use my points to pay fory current box instead of adding a second box?


 So this exact thing happened to me. I accidently claimed the gift sub while still logged in, and what happens is that you will get the gift sub through this main account, but you will only get the one box. I think you will probably receive a Welcome box, and then after the gift sub is over, your normal monthly sub will resume. This is what CS told me when I emailed them. I'm on my last month for my gift sub. You will still get to review and get points and all, and everything shows up under your box history.


----------



## reet (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fernanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I know you can't use your points to pay for your subscription, but I used mine to give myself a second subscription. When I got the e-mail to make a profile, i just logged into my account and claimed the gift subscription. But I read somewhere that you can't have 2 boxes under the same account and I was still not charged for December's box... Do any of you ladies know what happens now? Did I basically use my points to pay fory current box instead of adding a second box?


 Oh I forgot to add: Your normal subscription is on hold basically, and so no you won't be getting two boxes. I had initially wanted 2 subs too lol. Hope this helped!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2012)

idk if this has been posted yet, i've been in my own little world studying for finals butttt...here's spoiler #2


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 5, 2012)

> idk if this has been posted yet, i've been in my own little world studying for finals butttt...here's spoiler #2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I hope I don't get those again. I got those in box 1 last month but it's made by a different company.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 5, 2012)

I soooo need something like this right now - along with more hours of sleep lol. Fingers crossed!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if this has been posted yet, i've been in my own little world studying for finals butttt...here's spoiler #2


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 5, 2012)

i hope i don't get them.  i hate how masks and stuff like that feel on my face.  if i do get them i'll probably just trade them.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if this has been posted yet, i've been in my own little world studying for finals butttt...here's spoiler #2
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i don't get them.  i hate how masks and stuff like that feel on my face.  if i do get them i'll probably just trade them.


 If those are what I think it is then it's not a mask per say. I have had a few in the past from other companies and the ones I've tried feel... well weird at first but my eyes - especially the under eye area - felt really good after. IF you get them give them a try.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I soooo need something like this right now - along with more hours of sleep lol. Fingers crossed!


 Same! I really am going to need these during finals so I'm hoping they end up in my box.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i don't get them.  i hate how masks and stuff like that feel on my face.  if i do get them i'll probably just trade them.


 I hate the way they feel too. Cold and slimy!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 5, 2012)

Oo..I'll take them!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll take about 6 packs of those please. The sleep that I've been getting lately is almost non-existent


----------



## ChattyChelle (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I'm so excited! I got engaged this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah..CONGRATS! What a wonderful way to finish the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't mind trying them either. I probably wouldn't go out and buy them but would try them out if I received them in my box.. which is supposedly the entire purpose of these boxes right!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same! I really am going to need these during finals so I'm hoping they end up in my box.


Me too! First year college student and finals are stressing me out, so I hope I get them too.


----------



## TPeterson (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ChattyChelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah..CONGRATS! What a wonderful way to finish the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations!!





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mazel tov!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 5, 2012)

I feel sort of bratty for thinking this, but I don't see anything of interest in the Birchbox store that's new, other than the travel atomizers that they just put in (but I've been them at Ulta for ten dollars, and the Birchbox store has them for $17...). Maybe I'm just being a negative Nancy because I'm really stressed about finals and my vacation next month.


----------



## dlynncoates (Dec 5, 2012)

BTW, I know some people were still looking for the chocopods from Chuao.  They are back in stock again tonight.  I swear earlier this evening they were out of stock and I just checked again on a whim and snagged a few!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 5, 2012)

I really wouldn't be impressed with getting holiday dish soap.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you everyone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 tell us ur engagement story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 5, 2012)

> So this exact thing happened to me. I accidently claimed the gift sub while still logged in, and what happens is that you will get the gift sub through this main account, but you will only get the one box. I think you will probably receive a Welcome box, and then after the gift sub is over, your normal monthly sub will resume. This is what CS told me when I emailed them. I'm on my last month for my gift sub. You will still get to review and get points and all, and everything shows up under your box history.


 I hope this didn't happen to me because I claimed the gift sub on my moms behalf...and was charged for it...and on December 1st I was charged for my own box. I should, therefore, be getting 2 right? I emailed them to make sure because I'd be upset haha


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a double sided model co from GB in October (one side was lipstick and the other side a gloss). I thought it looked cheap and cheesy because of the stupid mirror but i LOVED it. I happen to really like the smell though, mine smelled like strawberries. I can't remember the last time I used up a gloss.. its literally been years if I ever have actually used one up and mine is almost completely empty already.


 I just got my Model Co in striptease last month in Beauty Box 5 and i LOVED it Im hopeing to get the Model co in the red color since i already have a soft pink but i know this is a gloss ill probly use up and i dont have that many either that ive completed a tube


----------



## steph90 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope I get the eye gels in my December box. My eyes could definitely use some extra help this holiday season lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 5, 2012)

I really hope I get the CC cream... I have several BB creams, but I've never tried a CC cream, so I'd like to see if it's any different, plus this one has SPF which is always great!

The Mary Lou-manizer would be nice too, since I haven't gotten it yet!


----------



## lauravee (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get the CC cream... I have several BB creams, but I've never tried a CC cream, so I'd like to see if it's any different, plus this one has SPF which is always great!
> 
> The Mary Lou-manizer would be nice too, since I haven't gotten it yet!


 I'd also love to try a CC cream! Still searching for my HG bb/cc


----------



## TPeterson (Dec 5, 2012)

> tell us ur engagement story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So, Tom (my fiancÃ©) a couple years ago asked me to be his girlfriend at a park called Papago Park in AZ. So Friday night he wanted to have a date night there and we went and waited until everyone else left at sunset and asked me there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then he surprised me by creating and planning an engagement party dinner with family and friends! It was fabulous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 5, 2012)

I once got a sample of CC cream and I did like it a lot actually. I do think it's worth it, maybe even a bit more than BB creams. Or maybe I'm just biased


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mysticninja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "I don't want to cause any controversy, but as a registered dietitian I feel obligated to say something. I'm glad that you guys are finding weight loss strategies that work for you, but super low carb diets are really not the answer because your brain uses carbs as fuel. Once you cut out carbs, your brain starts running on protein and fat. It's kinda like letting your car run on an empty gas tank. It can cause serious health issues in the long term. I would highly recommend that you talk with a registered dietitian in your area about other more sustainable weight loss strategies.
> 
> ...


 You are absolutely WRONG. You are regurgitating the lies that have been eating us into obesity. 

It's called a diet for a reason, to lose weight, and to lose weight you need to burn fat. Carbs are a relatively new addition to the human diet, so sayign we need carbs for brain function is absolutely wrong. Humans ate meat and vegetables for hundreds of thousands of years, no carbs, and now that carbs are the majority of human diets, people are fat, really fat. By training your body to use fat stores as its main energy and eating calorie negative, you lose weight at a much quicker pace than if you ate caloric negative only.

Its like religion, there are many different beliefs, and all of them have "evidence", my doctor said my vitals have made a big improvement since cutting out the majority of carbs and all sugars. (Yes veggies have carbs, they are mostly insoluble, so it negates the carb)

Restricted carb diets have worked amazingly for everybody I know who tried it and stuck with it, losing 30-40+lbs in a matter of months. Obviously once you get to your target weight diet needs to be switched to a maintainence diet, but it seriously works wonders. 

It is espescially good for people like me who are apple shaped, and carry all excess weight in fat in the midsection, I look so toned its ridiculous. nothing hangs over or bulges out. 

I totally reccomend anybody to try it. If I can maintain above average grades at the most rigorous public university while on keto, you can to. my brain is perfectly healthy, and I am full of energy (though not so much this second, as I have caught my apartments cold or whatever virus it is)


----------



## lolas (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are absolutely WRONG. You are regurgitating the lies that have been eating us into obesity.
> 
> ...


That's great that you go to a good school, get good grades and are becoming an expert in what you are majoring in. I got my Master's in nutrition from one of the top ten schools in the nation in this field, so I am considered an expert in nutrition. Humans have been eating carbs in the form of vegetables and fruits for quite some time. The "insoluble" carbs you mention is fiber and it does count as a carb.

I really wanted to avoid this argument, but here are my main points:

*1 - People are individuals and so their diets should be individualized.* For the most part people do that. When they go on fad diets such as the keto diet, it is often unsustainable because it differs so drastically from what they normally eat. A dietitian or other health professional can help someone make small changes over time that last. Dropping 30 lbs in a matter of months is great, but not when you gain it back in a few more months. What is awesome is see a client keep off 160+lbs for more than 4 years due to small changes made over time.

 The best part is that they don't have to cut back on yummy foods like cupcakes and cookies.

*2 - The keto diet was designed to decrease epileptic symptoms in children, not for weight loss.* It is contraindicated in all others. In all others it *has the potential to cause hypoglycemia, coma and death*. If this diet works for you, fine, keep on doing it. I would just ask that you do not recommend it to others without prior medical consultation.

3 - Your reddit site that you get all your info from is essentially a forum.* I get my nutrition information from textbooks, published journals and other reputable academic sources*, so I really don't appreciate being called a liar. I can get academic evidence to back up all my points if you would like.

If you want to continue this conversation, PM me and we can continue.

However, I would like to get back to the purpose of this forum. I would love to get the eye gels in my box. All the other items in the sneak peek are just meh for me. No more perfume samples...I can't wear them to work and most smell like my grandma...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

*blink* How did this go from a discussion of Birchbox December items to diets?


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *blink* How did this go from a discussion of Birchbox December items to diets?


 The same way it always gets from Birchbox to something way out of left field. Box spoilers are out on Monday, so we're not too far away from going back to the original topic.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 6, 2012)

I personally prefer the 'Raging Case of Bronchitis' diet that I have been on for a month. I find that the non stop coughing and hacking makes me super nauseous, so I can't eat.... I lost 10 lbs WooHoo!


----------



## mellee (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally prefer the 'Raging Case of Bronchitis' diet that I have been on for a month. I find that the non stop coughing and hacking makes me super nauseous, so I can't eat.... I lost 10 lbs WooHoo!


Your abs are probably in great shape from the workout, too!

=(  Feel better.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2012)

> I personally prefer the 'Raging Case of Bronchitis' diet that I have been on for a month. I find that the non stop coughing and hacking makes me super nauseous, so I can't eat.... I lost 10 lbs WooHoo!Â


 Sorry. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's great that you go to a good school, get good grades and are becoming an expert in what you are majoring in. I got my Master's in nutrition from one of the top ten schools in the nation in this field, so I am considered an expert in nutrition. Humans have been eating carbs in the form of vegetables and fruits for quite some time. The "insoluble" carbs you mention is fiber and it does count as a carb.
> ...


 As much as I hate to get involved. I feel the need to add my two cents. I completely agree with everything that you've said, I've been overweight pretty much all my life (I have an endocrine disorder). I know for a fact that "diets" no matter which, are never the answer and they don't work, not long term anyways. The only way to lose weight and keep it off long term is making small lifestyle choices over time. I used to be a dieter, cutting out this and that cold turkey and it NEVER worked and I never lost weight. Once I started keeping everything that I normally ate but making small substitutions, then and only then did I start seeing results. I also agree that not everything works for everyone, you have to find what works for you. If diets happen to work then that's great, but that isn't the solution for the majority of the population, for people trying to lose serious weight or for people that have an illness or disorder, "dieting" for years or even their entire life is just not ideal nor realistic which is where lifestyle choices come into play. 

With that being said, let's see some more spoilers Birchbox!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry. Hope you feel better soon.





> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your abs are probably in great shape from the workout, too!
> ...


 Aww thanks guys! I was trying to be funny, but it's actually not very funny lol. It's been HELL! And I don't have health insurance, so several dr visits, and several prescriptions later and I'm in the hole a bit. I need some spoiler box pics to give me a little pick me up!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's great that you go to a good school, get good grades and are becoming an expert in what you are majoring in. I got my Master's in nutrition from one of the top ten schools in the nation in this field, so I am considered an expert in nutrition. Humans have been eating carbs in the form of vegetables and fruits for quite some time. The "insoluble" carbs you mention is fiber and it does count as a carb.
> ...


 This is a forum, I can share my experiences and recommend them to whoever I want. Thanks.

I can tell you now its most certainly healthier than what I was doing, maybe its not the perfect diet, but it damn sure works.

There are people who get masters and Phd's in Religion and Theology, *doesn't mean it's not a crock of bullshit to a lot of people*

And let me know if you are a fortune teller and can see in to my future and tell me I will gain it all back, I am quite intrigued they taught you that in school.

I haven't gained anything back, its been steady and consistent on track with what most sources state as a healthy weekly weight loss, 2ish lbs.

There are so many schools of thought on diet and I spent an entire month researching through my school's online journal database for all sorts of information surrounding low carb diets, no red flags were raised. I have friends who used it to lose a significant amount of weight and three years later look amazing, because once the weight is off, they adjusted to a more normal diet and incorporated exercise and are totally healthy

What I have gotten out of it the most is a complete eradication of my snacking habit. I was a grazer, always snacking when I was bored. I have literally no desire to snack at all now. It really changed the way I look at eating, I read the nutritional information on everything. And as for being drastically different, its not, it's drastically more delicious. bread, and pasta and potatoes are so gross and bland, when I can have a seasoned chicken breast and asparagus and bacon. yum yum yum. 

But yea, you felt the need to preach, so I will come back to this post in a year and let you know what happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I hate to get involved. I feel the need to add my two cents. I completely agree with everything that you've said, I've been overweight pretty much all my life (I have an endocrine disorder). I know for a fact that "diets" no matter which, are never the answer and they don't work, not long term anyways. The only way to lose weight and keep it off long term is making small lifestyle choices over time. I used to be a dieter, cutting out this and that cold turkey and it NEVER worked and I never lost weight. Once I started keeping everything that I normally ate but making small substitutions, then and only then did I start seeing results. I also agree that not everything works for everyone, you have to find what works for you. If diets happen to work then that's great, but that isn't the solution for the majority of the population, for people trying to lose serious weight or for people that have an illness or disorder, "dieting" for years or even their entire life is just not ideal nor realistic which is where lifestyle choices come into play.
> 
> With that being said, let's see some more spoilers Birchbox!!


 This is why eating low carb has worked for me! It's a lifestyle change and not a diet, I don't even think about it most days (it only requires a bit of thought when we get asked out to a restaurant by friends) I think when you are no longer constantly thinking about it, that it has really stuck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

People on unrealistic diets fail. 900 calories and you are going to be hungry. eat only soup, you are going to pee a lot and be hungry. Its about finding a healthy balance while achieving the weight loss you want. Keto is nowhere near unrealistic. You can eat unlimited animal products, some cheese leafy greens and veggies, there are so many options, and as a salad lover, all it takes is removing crutons and getting low carb dressing. Want to go to in-n-out.. order it lettuce wrapped. There are tiny substitutions that make it really easy to follow. 

Pretty much everybody who eats this way loses a considerable amount of weight and keep it off. Its been proven in peer reviewed scientific journals that low carb is more effective than low fat or low calorie. 

I am interested to hear what worked for you, I am always looking for new tips for healthy living.

Also I am interested to hear what she would reccomend to people looking to drop a few sizes, she didn't offer any but I'm sure she has good tips too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for the late night digression. I am very proud of the changes I have made and the progress I see. My whole family sees it too and is (jealous) and supportive. I do not need a random stranger on the Internet belittling my successes in life because it's not to their liking. not exactly a professional attitude Back to the bb... I wonder if they will ever do another bublebar style contest, where you earn extra goodies for your box, I feel like bublebar bracelets were last November, I got one and loved it,would really like to see something similar done again. Also glittery nail polish. I have been doing a new manicure everyday of December and am on such a manicure kick. I would loooove something sparkley. Last December was the only birchbox I ever hated in 23months, so I think I can only be impressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha lo-carb diets are one of the most crazy divisive issues.   I've been on both sides of it, lost a lot of weight (80 lb) on it years ago, and for the most part was a lot healthier.  I actually carried a copy of my lipid profile results to prove that my cholesterol was down to defend myself.

However, my kidney functions declined and I was ordered off of it, and despite eating healthy and being active, the weight came on faster than I even thought was possible.  My mom lost 100 and gained back 120.  When they say it's for life, they mean it.  I figure it's a YMMV thing.  I'll admit I tried it again, but it never had the same drastic success.  I also picked up distance (slow) running and if it weren't for carb gel I would never be able to get past 6 miles.  I do limit my intake now, but more along the lines of a diabetic diet.  

Aaaaaaaaand I'm not sure how I feel about eye gel.  It isn't very fun, and it isn't the sort of thing I spend money on.  At the same time, as I get older my eyes really show how tired I am.  I'm still in my (late) 20's, so maybe I should start exploring eye care since I've got some time left to go downhill.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha lo-carb diets are one of the most crazy divisive issues.   I've been on both sides of it, lost a lot of weight (80 lb) on it years ago, and for the most part was a lot healthier.  I actually carried a copy of my lipid profile results to prove that my cholesterol was down to defend myself.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!! Someone finally mentioned the one major key to losing the weight and keeping it off...... exercising!!!! I lost 60 pounds three years ago by eating HEALTHEIR and I workout 5-6 days a week. Not only does the weight stay off, but I also reap the rewards of exercising by improving my overall health.


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry for the late night digression.
> 
> I am very proud of the changes I have made and the progress I see. My whole family sees it too and is (jealous) and supportive.
> ...


 Don't really mean to jump into this, but it didn't seem to me that she was belittling your success. From where I stand she was saying "*Awesome that you've lost it* and kept it off, *but it might not work for others and could possibly cause them harm*." 

_You_ were the one quick to call her a _liar_ and her profession a _crock of shit_. 



  While you might not agree with the stance she was taking in saying "*awesome for you*, but please don't advise people on what they should or shouldn't eat as they should see, *maybe not necessarily a nutritionist or a dietician but their primary care physician*," it's sound advice you'd get from anyone who isn't touting a fad diet. Seeing as how you've seen a doctor it seems you're doing precisely what she's suggesting, without suggesting to anyone else that they should as well.

Don't get me wrong, I can see how you can get defensive about it, but to tell her she's wrong and regurgitating lies shows you as the person who was being belittling. I'm also not being party to "lets jump on the hate on gypsiemagic bandwagon"; just calling it how I see it. I think it's great that you've lost a substantial amount of weight and are proud about it, but maybe you should tell people to check with their dr's when you tell them to look into what's worked so well for you.

Now back to beauty stuffs to distract me from finals.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 6, 2012)

I vote everything in moderation and I don't eat many, if any, unnatural things (like pre-packaged foods, processed foods, frozen meals, refined sugar).  For the record, I personally eat pasta for at least one meal of the day (viva l'Italia!), eat and cook mostly at home and I am and have been at a healthy weight for basically my entire life.  It depends on the carb, the portion and what you cook it with that makes it bad for you in my experience.  Everything in moderation.  Everyone's happy.  
As for the BB's...  I think I enjoy speculating as much, if not more than actually receiving what's in my boxes.  The Tay products in the shop look nice, and the Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone ones would be gentle and interesting too probably.  I wouldn't mind trying them.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is why eating low carb has worked for me! It's a lifestyle change and not a diet, I don't even think about it most days (it only requires a bit of thought when we get asked out to a restaurant by friends) I think when you are no longer constantly thinking about it, that it has really stuck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 That's great to hear, i'm always happy to read success stories. If you've found what works for you and it's not unhealthy then that's honestly all that matters. I've actually never heard of the Keto diet but i'll definitely be looking it up later. Like I said earlier, what really worked for me was substitutions like brown rice instead of white, red or yukon gold potatoes instead of white, whole wheat pasta, etc. making sure to eat fruits and veggies with every meal, drinking a lot more water and tea. Doing simple stuff like this was pretty easy for me because I've never been a fan of fried foods or sweets


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally prefer the 'Raging Case of Bronchitis' diet that I have been on for a month. I find that the non stop coughing and hacking makes me super nauseous, so I can't eat.... I lost 10 lbs WooHoo!


 ohh, I was on that!! I called it the "baby seal cough till I puke" diet! It was acompanied by a throat so sore that it made me cry. Not a fun time. 

Now I'm on the "eat everything in sight because it's the last week of the semester and I have to write three more papers" food plan. I wrote 5 pages of one of my papers by rewarding myself with a chocolate when I finished each section. Oh grad school, you are wonderful and so awful at the same time. 

On the plus side, I'm also avoiding my work by going to the gym. so it's a win-win!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 6, 2012)

> So, Tom (my fiancÃ©) a couple years ago asked me to be his girlfriend at a park called Papago Park in AZ. So Friday night he wanted to have a date night there and we went and waited until everyone else left at sunset and asked me there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then he surprised me by creating and planning an engagement party dinner with family and friends! It was fabulous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congratulations! That's a very sweet story, thanks for sharing. I'm a sucker for love stories!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay ladies, while it's the norm to go off topic, differing opinions/thoughts don't have to result in arguments or belittling others. Don't take things so personally and remember to be polite and respectful. A different perspective can be helpful at times, offering new insight or knowledge. This is why we stress trying not to use profane language; it can totally change the tone and blow things up. It's called tolerance for a reason. If you're interested in talking diet, fads, and exercise, hit up the Fitness section or start a thread. Don't let it bleed all over and overrun our BB thread, please.


----------



## PAsh (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay ladies, while it's the norm to go off topic, differing opinions/thoughts don't have to result in arguments or belittling others. Don't take things so personally and remember to be polite and respectful. A different perspective can be helpful at times, offering new insight or knowledge. This is why we stress trying not to use profane language; it can totally change the tone and blow things up.
> 
> It's called tolerance for a reason. If you're interested in talking diet, fads, and exercise, hit up the Fitness section or start a thread. Don't let it bleed all over and overrun our BB thread, please.


I co-sign. I come to the site/ thread for BB related stuff, not other nonsense about people's personal life. Don't need or really want to know about your bfs (even though I'm sure they're all awesome), how much $$$ you guys have or don't, where you live, views from your dorm room, etc...

*sigh* may be it's just the grandma in me, but I could care less.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't really mean to jump into this, but it didn't seem to me that she was belittling your success. From where I stand she was saying "*Awesome that you've lost it* and kept it off, *but it might not work for others and could possibly cause them harm*."
> 
> ...


 Well said, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

> I co-sign. I come to the site/ thread for BB related stuff, not other nonsense about people's personal life. Don't need or really want to know about your bfs (even though I'm sure they're all awesome), how much $$$ you guys have or don't, where you live, views from your dorm room, etc... *sigh* may be it's just the grandma in me, but I could care less.


 Its got nothing to do with "grandma" status, lol. This is a forum folks, with a lot of other threads outside of this one. There is a variety of topic options, but many seem content to stay here and have a ridiculous run on conversation about everything under the sun. I think when topics start deviating too far off, members will be redirected on where their conversations or debates are more appropriate. Sorry to be a ninny, but I'm looking out for all members here.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!

eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in purple

Nick shampoo by Nick Chavez (2 ounce sample)

Juice Beauty CC cream

Juicy Couture sample  (spray atomizer)

emily's dark chocolate peppermint Fortune Cookie

$50 gift card off a dress or accesory rental @renttherunway.com
A great box and I love it!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 Sounds good! But why would anyone want to rent a dress? Icky. Did you get a shipping notification?


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But why would anyone want to rent a dress? Icky. Did you get a shipping notification?
> Hahaha, I agree. I recieved no shipping notice, or tracking numbers, and my account still shows Novembers box. It was a complete surprise.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But why would anyone want to rent a dress? Icky. Did you get a shipping notification?
> Well, men rent tuxedos so idk how its much different. These are very expensive dresses that you can rent for a one time occasion.


----------



## reet (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 That is a great box!! I'm surprised that you received yours so soon! It's not a welcome box is it?


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 I hope I get the purple eyeliner!  I'm almost out of mine and have been holding off on buying more.  I hope they're in multiple boxes.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a great box!! I'm surprised that you received yours so soon! It's not a welcome box is it?


 I'm surprised also. It's not a welcome box either.


----------



## jess4tip (Dec 6, 2012)

I LOVE that eyeliner.  In fact, I'm wearing it today.  Would love another color..........

edited: forgot to white out the text!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 6, 2012)

I really hope I get to try the CC Cream. I love my Dr Jart BB Cream.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope this means they fixed the shipping snafu with the eye products! I've been dying for them to get a certain color in stock, to add to my collection. Man, cannot wait for my boxes! Woo woo! That was fast lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg so jealous. Your box has everything I wanted from the preview and know I liked from before. I didn't get a box yet so I guess me getting this box is out of the question...


----------



## lauravee (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 
Nice!! Does the Rent the Runway gift card have a minimum? If you can use it on a $50 rental that is awesome!! They have amazing dresses there. I used the service once and unfortunately the dress didn't fit, but would definitely use again.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Does the Rent the Runway gift card have a minimum? If you can use it on a $50 rental that is awesome!! They have amazing dresses there. I used the service once and unfortunately the dress didn't fit, but would definitely use again.


 Yes, it's $50 towards a $125 or more rental.


----------



## lauravee (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But why would anyone want to rent a dress? Icky. Did you get a shipping notification?
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

> Well, men rent tuxedos so idk how its much different. These are very expensive dresses that you can rent for a one time occasion.Â


 Plus accessories.. it gives anyone a chance to try designer labels or brands normally out of a person's price range. Like Bag, Borrow, or Steal. Same concept. Plus, there are consignment shops that cater exclusively to designer labels and whatnot. Not for everyone, but interesting nonetheless. I think it sort of fits into a holiday theme..a little bit of luxury and indulgence? I'd be interested more in the accessories, since I'm probably too voluptuous and Rubenesque(wink wink) for their clothes! I've got Ess curves a plenty and Marilyn Monroe would've been proud haha.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I co-sign. I come to the site/ thread for BB related stuff, not other nonsense about people's personal life. Don't need or really want to know about your bfs (even though I'm sure they're all awesome), how much $$$ you guys have or don't, where you live, views from your dorm room, etc...
> 
> *sigh* may be it's just the grandma in me, but I could care less.


 Hahaha preach it, girrrrl.

I actually don't mind reading personal stories like weight loss successes, ladies getting engaged, funny stories about boyfriends, cool happenings where people live, etc. - buuuuut sometimes the excessive gloating/bragging/name-dropping gets awkward and annoying.


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you tried the CC cream?  I'm hoping its good.


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 Sweet box! I broke down and ordered a couple of the eyeko eyeliners (in aqua and olive) before ever sampling them but I'd loveeee it in purple.


----------



## mysticninja (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


OMG, let the box envy begin!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mysticninja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG, let the box envy begin!!


 lol, That is a good box too.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 6, 2012)

Found this on instagram! Edit: Idk how I keep doing this wrong, but quote this post to see the pic.

They're sampling TheBalm Hot Mama!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't help but jump in here too. 4 years ago I lost 60 lbs, yo-yoed a bit, and have finally been able to keep it off. I tried some really extreme restricted carb diets while on my weight loss quest, including the paleo diet, atkins and ketosis diet...you will lose weight on those diets but it is not sustainable and it has left me with permanent digestive issues and food sensitivities that both my GI doctor and Internist have advised me will probably be with me forever. I think people forget that fruits and veggies are technically, scientifically carbs. Restricting foods with added or refined sugars and bleached flour is a better (and easier to stick with) alternative. Any diet that wants you to completely cut out a food group is a bad, bad idea. But, the food pyramid is a fallacy. I have found that the best thing that has helped me stabilize my weight and keep it off is making sure I have protein in every meal and to eat one or two servings (as in an actual measured serving size) of a whole grain (quinoa/sprouted bread/raw whole oats) before 2pm. After that it's all fruit and veggies paired with a protein and I allow one cheat meal a week (maybe 2 during the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I stick with eating food that comes from the ground, not a factory, in reasonable amounts and I still stay in my food budget and have been successful. And I hit the gym for at least an hour 6 days a week. It's a lot of work and planning (I intern 30 hours a week and am a full-time law student) but for me it's worth it. I didn't land on what worked for me until my best friend started classes to become a registered Dietician and set me an appointment with one of her internship supervisors. Everybody's caloric and dietetic needs are unique. I don't think it's nice to call each other right or wrong because I've seen, just with my own body that there isn't a right or wrong answer. What works for person A may not work for person B but it's important to respect everyone's opinion; we are often zealous about our opinions because we know (or think we know) what works for us! At the end of the day new opinions might change the way we think about eating and can give us ideas that lead to greater success. *Steps off soapbox* 

...any new Birchbox spoilers?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

That is a good box! I can't wait to hear about the CC cream!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 6, 2012)

G



> That's great that you go to a good school, get good grades and are becoming an expert in what you are majoring in. I got my Master's in nutrition from one of the top ten schools in the nation in this field, so I am considered an expert in nutrition. Humans have been eating carbs in the form of vegetables and fruits for quite some time. The "insoluble" carbs you mention is fiber and it does count as a carb. I really wanted to avoid this argument, but here are my main points: *1 - People are individuals and so their diets should be individualized.* For the most part people do that. When they go on fad diets such as the keto diet, it is often unsustainable because it differs so drastically from what they normally eat. A dietitian or other health professional can help someone make small changes over time that last. Dropping 30 lbs in a matter of months is great, but not when you gain it back in a few more months. What is awesome is see a client keep off 160+lbs for more than 4 years due to small changes made over time. Â The best part is that they don't have to cut back on yummy foods like cupcakes and cookies. *2 - The keto diet was designed to decrease epileptic symptoms in children, not for weight loss.* It is contraindicated in all others. In all others it *has the potential to cause hypoglycemia, coma and death*. If this diet works for you, fine, keep on doing it. I would just ask that you do not recommend it to others without prior medical consultation. 3 - Your reddit site that you get all your info from is essentially a forum. *I get my nutrition information from textbooks, published journals and other reputable academic sources*, so I really don't appreciate being called a liar. I can get academic evidence to back up all my points if you would like. If you want to continue this conversation, PM me and we can continue. However, I would like to get back to the purpose of this forum. I would love to get the eye gels in my box. All the other items in the sneak peek are just meh for me. No more perfume samples...I can't wear them to work and most smell like my grandma...


 Good for you! People are so quick to believe everything they read online, but people with an actual education are who we should be listening to. Granted, you could be completely making all this up to be able to spout your opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Doubt it though. On the issue of diets, I have never had an issue with weight, so anyone who wants to hate on me for that I really don't care. My opinion though is that everything can be eaten in moderation. Some call it the "snob diet", but I prefer to call it a healthy lifestyle. I work out about 3-4 times a week and eat pretty much whatever I want. The things I want though do not consist of Big Macs or whole bags of Cheetos. If I have fast food it's usually only once or twice a week. I make my food at home and bring it to work. I cook multiple times a week. I work full time in a very demanding profession and am working on professional certifications as well. Anyone who tells me they don't "have time" to cook is just not trying hard enough. If you don't have two hours to cook a large weeks portion of chicken and veggies or something else of the sort, then maybe you need to rearrange your time in order to take care of your body so you won't be a strain on society. Healthy eating and exercise is the key to losing weight. Check out the Fat, Sick, and Dying documentary on Netflix. Matter cannot be created nor destroyed therefore what you put in your body either comes out or is stored as fat. Every human being would starve if they did not eat, therefore if you stop eating junk and portion sizes for 10 people, you will lose weight. Americans are fat because they eat too much and too much junk. There is a reason Europeans and Asians are thinner. They generally have healthier diets and walk most places. Healthy eating and exercise is the key.


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

wow.. that box came early.. anyone have any update on their shipping or box on their site?


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 6, 2012)

Michael Pollan said it best. "Eat real food. Not too much. Mostly plants."


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm wondering if that was a welcome box because they wouldn't have started shipping December's boxes yet.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 6, 2012)

I really like Rent the Runway actually - that is the part I'm most excited about!



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But why would anyone want to rent a dress? Icky. Did you get a shipping notification?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> G
> 
> Good for you! People are so quick to believe everything they read online, but people with an actual education are who we should be listening to. Granted, you could be completely making all this up to be able to spout your opinion
> ...


 Why so hostile and insensitive? You come across as quite an elitist with this post. It is common knowledge that eating healthy foods and exercising are key to keeping fit, you are not introducing some revolutionary idea. However, some people have mentioned that they have health disorders/genetics that cause them to gain weight and be overweight. So to make a blanket statement that "Americans are fat because they eat too much" is only partially true. I'm sure there are people who can't help it no matter what they eat - and they probably don't need you berating them that they're fat because they aren't "trying hard enough". Try being more open-minded and maybe you won't feel like people are always wanting to hate on you.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

Off topic people! Back to discussing BB related matters. If you're interested in discussing diet/exercise, find the appropriate thread.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 6, 2012)

I really hope to get the Mary Lou-minizer . I've been considering buying it, but I really would like to try it first. Also, it's pretty and I like pretty things.


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic people! Back to discussing BB related matters. If you're interested in discussing diet/exercise, find the appropriate thread.


 jeez my thoughts exactly!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

> I really hope to get theÂ Mary Lou-minizerÂ . I've been considering buying it, but I really would like to try it first. Also, it's pretty and I like pretty things.


 Lol, it's nice. I like using it on my cheeks to add a little extra...and in my inner eye corners. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic people! Back to discussing BB related matters. If you're interested in discussing diet/exercise, find the appropriate thread.


 Or start an appropriate thread. That's an option, too, everyone! :


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 6, 2012)

Got shipping info for one account:

PackageID: 
MI12003bb3633348
Sequence Number: 
041071206121203386
Zip Code: 
  Weight (lbs.): 
0.5510
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 11 2012

It's already at the MI facility, so I should get it tomorrow rather than the 11th.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got shipping info for one account:
> 
> ...


 Wow that's super early! Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope to get the Mary Lou-minizer . I've been considering buying it, but I really would like to try it first. Also, it's pretty and I like pretty things.


It IS pretty, and the sample size is generous when you consider how little you need.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the sample through a trade and it's very nice. It will last me a loooong time though. That's very early for shipping! I hope we get them on time this month. I know last month had unforeseen issues, but I feel like the boxes keep getting sent out later and later.



> It IS pretty, and the sample size is generous when you consider how little you need.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2012)

Where are these shipped from?  I'm so excited to get my first box! I'm really hoping for the Mary Lou-manizer and the eyeliner - in any color but black!Congrats on getting your box so early!  I'm like a hyperactive chihuahua over here, waiting on all my Dec subscriptions


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are these shipped from?  I'm so excited to get my first box! I'm really hoping for the Mary Lou-manizer and the eyeliner - in any color but black!Congrats on getting your box so early!  I'm like a hyperactive chihuahua over here, waiting on all my Dec subscriptions


 New Joisy.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if that was a welcome box because they wouldn't have started shipping December's boxes yet.


 It's not a welcome box. I have been a subscriber for about a year now. I'm shocked it came so soon this month myself beings that I never got any tracking numbers, a shipping email, and my account still shows Novembers box.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not a welcome box. I have been a subscriber for about a year now. I'm shocked it came so soon this month myself beings that I never got any tracking numbers, a shipping email, and my account still shows Novembers box.


 That's crazy - is your shipping number posted in your account settings?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 6, 2012)

wow i cant believe people are already getting their boxes!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 6, 2012)

I just checked my account and have  no shipping info yet


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy - is your shipping number posted in your account settings?


 When I got the box, I checked and there were no numbers. I just checked back and the tracking numbers are there and fully updated.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 6, 2012)

I checked an hour ago and no shipping information... Just checked again and now its there and should be here on Saturday!

PackageID:
MI12003bb3551401
Sequence Number:
040991205121229491
Zip Code:
15227
Weight (lbs.):
0.5360
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 10 2012


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

Are there any good gift ideas in the boxes that came out? I'm struggling to find something for my boyfriend's aunt... she's super hip but his family moved here from Russia so some of the stuff I would think to get someone like that hasn't gone over very well...some of the Birchbox Home stuff looked promising but I hate buying stuff like that unless I've seen it in person- I got his mom the organic body butter from last month and some local yummies she liked from here and I'm hoping this month's box will give me a good idea too!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a lighter note, wooohoooo my box just got here!
> 
> ...


 Just out of curiosity since you said your shipping info is posted now, what was the weight of your box?


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just out of curiosity since you said your shipping info is posted now, what was the weight of your box?


 .05500


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 6, 2012)

I didn't have tracking this morning, just checked again and my box has shipped.  ETA is Monday, so probably Saturday.  Box weight is .538.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 6, 2012)

No tracking on either of my Account Setting pages.


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 6, 2012)

> Hahaha preach it, girrrrl. I actually don't mind reading personal stories like weight loss successes, ladies getting engaged, funny stories aboutÂ boyfriends, cool happenings where people live, etc. - buuuuut sometimes the excessive gloating/bragging/name-dropping gets awkward and annoying.


 Amen!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 6, 2012)

I got one of my boxes today! I was surprised I just check last night and had no shipping info. 

my box had:

the balm's hot mama
the juice beauty cc cream
juicy couture perfume sample
nick chavez advanced volume shampoo
chuao chocopod in maple bacon
and the rent the runway giftcard
  i ate the chocolate so fast lol, it didn't even last five minutes.  
i was excited to see the hot mama, wasn't expecting that at all.  Don't really care for the shampoo or cc cream though.  Not a bad box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Dec 6, 2012)

> Found this on instagram! Edit: Idk how I keep doing this wrong, but quote this post to see the pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got my box, too. Same one as everyone else got, I think. It is a great box as far as Birchboxes go, but I'm not super attached to any of it (except the extra. I already ate it.) Especially if what Tinkerbll says is true, I've beed dying to try that item and would definitely trade something from my box for it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got a Eyeko skinny liner in purple- awesome, full size, pays for the box alone. I for some reason love the way the pen feels in my hand and keep wanting to use it, but I rarely use eyeliner, and when I do it's VERY rarely liquid, and never purple. So as much as the packaging sucks me in, I think it deserves to go home with someone who'll actually, you know, use it. Juice Beauty CC cream in Natural Glow (the lighter of the two shades) 0.17 fl oz- I'm torn on this one. The little tube is sealed, so I can't see the color of it, and most face products are too dark for my skin tone, even the lightest colors. Also, I like fairly full coverage. Not sure if I want to un-seal it and try it out or trade it. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture - haven't tried yet. I like Viva la Juicy, so maybe I'll like this one too. Nick Chavez Advanced Volume Shampoo - 2 fl oz- nice size. My hair's weird, though, it likes cheap shampoo. And the translucent kind. Any opaque shampoo makes my roots look like they've been hairsprayed. Not a good look. Fancy mint chocolate fortune cookie. YUM. *contains milk, wheat, eggs and soy* If you're allergic, I will gladly relieve you of your deadly snack. You don't even have to thank me.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay, shipping info just updated on the website, and it looks like I'm getting my box either Saturday or Monday... I'm so excited, because I'm going out of the country to spend christmas with my family and I never thought I would get it before I leave (Dec 12th)!!! Now I might have some new mini goodies to take with me as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! I was surprised I just check last night and had no shipping info.
> 
> ...


----------



## snuffles28 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my November box 



 I didn't received October's box, and I had to keep e-mailing them about my November box.  I got my tracking number, but it wouldn't work.  They kept telling me it will update, it will update, well guess what...IT DIDN'T! They finally got on the ball and sent a new one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2012)

So the shipping/box weight info shows on the account settings page? (It's my first box, I haven't quite deciphered the website yet!)

Thanks! The boxes look amazing so far!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got a tracking e-mail.  My box should arrive the 10th.  I about tipped over when the tracking actually worked.  Weight is 0.5405. Let the guessing games begin.


----------



## Amber Back (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine shipped today. 

Weight (lbs.):
0.5490
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 10 2012


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! I was surprised I just check last night and had no shipping info.
> 
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Dec 6, 2012)

I like perfume samples but not in my birchbox since we pay $10 every month. I rather get them for free at beauty stores where they give them out all the time. And I only really like them if they have a spray top!


----------



## denise89 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! I was surprised I just check last night and had no shipping info.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my November Box, should be here within 10 days or less. As far as this box, dark peppermint chocolate item sounds amazing, otherwise, I will take potato chip flavored in the other one please. Sorry for no spoiler thingie, I don't see an option for it under the mobile app?!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 6, 2012)

Ohh..big surprise..no tracking or shipping here...


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your shipping weight?! both boxes posted here so far sound great!


 the weight was 0.5379


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not interested in the cc cream because i love my dr. jart bb cream and am completely content with that and have no desire to switch it up right now, so I'll probably end up trading it. And yes, the hot mama was the same size as the mary lou manizer


----------



## amandah (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my box today, i wanna post a pic but dont have a spoiler box option on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit to add: i posted the pic on instagram amandanh55


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my tracking email for one box, but nothing posted on my account online.


----------



## lililks (Dec 6, 2012)

0.5465! Ahhh the suspense!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice too.. Yay!! My estimated date is Dec.10th. Both boxes looks amazing and I'm praying to the birchbox god that they praise me with one of them. My weight of my box- .5520


----------



## morre22 (Dec 6, 2012)

I still don't have a tracking number or shipping info her yet. It's ok though I will be patient, for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited for this months box, I hope I get a good one! Although, from previous ones I'm not keeping my hopes too high because I always end up getting the worst box lol


----------



## ddave (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope to get the Mary Lou-minizer . I've been considering buying it, but I really would like to try it first. Also, it's pretty and I like pretty things.


 I just ordered a full size mary lou manizer when I got my 20% off code last month and I absolutely LOVE it! I didn't sample it before I bought it because it had so many good reviews and the reviews are right! I have oily skin so Benefit's High Beam made my skin look beautiful for like an hour but then made my pores look huge. The mary lou  is good for oily skin types I think and it makes a really pretty light eyeshadow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my new favorite make up item!


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

no shipping notice here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Dec 6, 2012)

No shipping info on my account at all.  Hopefully that means something better this month.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info on my account at all.  Hopefully that means something better this month.


 I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## jlvb (Dec 6, 2012)

Just checked my email.  Shipping notification, and it's already local.  .5510  It should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## amandah (Dec 6, 2012)

What size of hot mama are they sending out?


----------



## dietblack (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine is 0.5210 and should be here next week.  I'm crossing my fingers it comes early though!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 6, 2012)

Boo. None of my info has updated yet. I don't really want theBalm blush because it's similar to NARS Orgasm, which I already own. I think this month's box is destined to be a bust for me. It's not the fault of Birchbox, though. I would really like to the the purple Eyeko liner, but I seriously doubt I will.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

No shipping info today...whomp whomp! Hopefully it will be soon though-I need a pick-me-up through finals! It seems like there is some good stuff in the boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 6, 2012)

Spoiler #3

_"You're all so speedy! Here's our December Box Spoiler #3, another awesome product that some of you will be receiving in your December box! --&gt;_ http://birch.ly/TMUFqS_"_


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler #3
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow that's awesome so many people getting their boxes already! Checked both accounts, nothing yet


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 6, 2012)

Nothing on both of mine either.. Birchbox must have been working super hard to get these boxes out early, especially considering last month's craziness! I give them alot of credit.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 6, 2012)

what is the point of the spoilers? There is so much variety that maybe you will get one or two "spoiled" items in your box.


----------



## lauravee (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> what is the point of the spoilers? There is so much variety that maybe you will get one or two "spoiled" items in your box.


I kind of like it better this way. I love ipsy but I cant stay away from spoilers so there is never any surprise. With birchbox I can see check out spoilers AND be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 6, 2012)

> what is the point of the spoilers? There is so much variety that maybe you will get one or two "spoiled" items in your box.


 Bc people whine when there are no spoilers.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

I know rent the runway is really popular with sororities, since it sort of aligns well with people who have a lot of formal events to attend. 

All the youtube reviews have been pretty positive in terms of condition, customer service, shipping. (logistic stuff)

There was a klout perk a while back, but it was $50 also, and nothing seemed worth the overage cost. 

But then again I don't go to many formal events so I am probably not their ideal customer. I'll give it a look over again though , for fairness' sake.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm kind of glad I don't have tracking numbers. Just another distraction to keep me from studying for finals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This december box already looks 100% better than last december. YAY!

I did really want them to put in one of the christmas crackers though. BOO!

they are a big tradition in my family,

now I want to make my own.

I blame pinterest..


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just an FYI on RentTheRunway, I just signed up to learn more about it. At the top there is a promo code valid for one week only for $50 off $100. Seems a little better of a deal than the birchbox deal :icon_neut


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 6, 2012)

Ooh. If only I had somewhere to go hehe :-/



> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI on RentTheRunway, I just signed up to learn more about it. At the top there is a promo code valid for one week only for $50 off $100. Seems a little better of a deal than the birchbox deal


----------



## mb214 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just wondering about the peppermint fortune cookie....does anybody else get annoyed when your "fortune" is really just a saying or maxim (i.e. the love you give to others is a gift you give to yourself---this is not a fortune)?

It has always just been a pet peeve of mine


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok i'm seriously looking forward to the rent the runway card. is there an expiration date on it? i would definitely use it for my annual spring ball that my law school holds.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering about the peppermint fortune cookie....does anybody else get annoyed when your "fortune" is really just a saying or maxim (i.e. the love you give to others is a gift you give to yourself---this is not a fortune)?
> 
> It has always just been a pet peeve of mine


 hahah, yes! this disturbs me as well.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why so hostile and insensitive? You come across as quite an elitist with this post. It is common knowledge that eating healthy foods and exercising are key to keeping fit, you are not introducing some revolutionary idea. However, some people have mentioned that they have health disorders/genetics that cause them to gain weight and be overweight. So to make a blanket statement that "Americans are fat because they eat too much" is only partially true. I'm sure there are people who can't help it no matter what they eat - and they probably don't need you berating them that they're fat because they aren't "trying hard enough". Try being more open-minded and maybe you won't feel like people are always wanting to hate on you.


 Just wanted to say thanks for posting this!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, my account has switched over to December but no tracking number yet. That's so awesome that people are receiving their boxes so early, maybe BB is finally pulling it together in terms of shipping?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my account has switched over to December but no tracking number yet. That's so awesome that people are receiving their boxes so early, maybe BB is finally pulling it together in terms of shipping?


 switched over to December as in you see your box contents on the bb website already?


----------



## amidea (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok i'm seriously looking forward to the rent the runway card. is there an expiration date on it? i would definitely use it for my annual spring ball that my law school holds.


 barristers ball?? (fellow law student here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Dots (Dec 6, 2012)

> Just wondering about theÂ peppermint fortune cookie....does anybody else get annoyed when your "fortune" is really just a saying or maxim (i.e. the love you give to others is a gift you give to yourself---this is not a fortune)? It has always just been a pet peeve of mine


 I call them advice cookies!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call them advice cookies!!


 more like word cookies. sometimes they aren't even advice! let alone fortunes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> barristers ball?? (fellow law student here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 that's the one! :] nice to see another law student around here. our AWLS here is also doing a "white" themed charity ball in the spring so i'm sure i can find a use for the coupon ;]


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 6, 2012)

> Just wondering about theÂ peppermint fortune cookie....does anybody else get annoyed when your "fortune" is really just a saying or maxim (i.e. the love you give to others is a gift you give to yourself---this is not a fortune)? It has always just been a pet peeve of mine


 Aaaahahaha I just had the same conversation tonight. My boyfriend got the most bizarre "fortune", it said "The ultimate happiness is found in ultimate power". Sounds like some Sun Tzu kind of fortune.


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so excited for this month's box! So far, everything looks great! I don't have my shipping notification yet, but I did get an email today about my order of two Chuao Chocopod Assortments being sent. =)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

I finally was able to order the chocolate sampler..2! Haven't got my shipping notice, but fingers crossed lol. Yes, the boxes being posted all look pretty good so far! Hope we all score something good for this month!


----------



## lauravee (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally was able to order the chocolate sampler..2! Haven't got my shipping notice, but fingers crossed lol. Yes, the boxes being posted all look pretty good so far! Hope we all score something good for this month!


 I also ordered as a gift! took every ounce of restraint not to gift another one to myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally was able to order the chocolate sampler..2! Haven't got my shipping notice, but fingers crossed lol. Yes, the boxes being posted all look pretty good so far! Hope we all score something good for this month!


 I've got two packs hanging out in the stockings right now....it's taking all my will power not to open them LOL!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's the one! :] nice to see another law student around here. our AWLS here is also doing a "white" themed charity ball in the spring so i'm sure i can find a use for the coupon ;]


 I missed Barrister's last year because of a mock trial so I'm excited for this year! Has anyone else been using SelfControl to help study but still have internet? I just discovered the app and it is saving me from putzing around here all day when I should be studying! It's a great app if you haven't tried it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't believe it's time for Dec boxes already!  I just found the Dec thread and see people have already gotten boxes.  Gives me hope that BB has worked out their kinks of late.

I think I'm hitting sub overload.  Even if my box has something new and fun, I've got so much stuff already that it just gets lost in the pile.   I might be canceling some just to get through my stash.

And of course I need to weigh in (GROAN...sorry, I can't resist a pun)--I lost 60+ lbs 3 1/2 yrs ago with Weight Watchers.  I've been at my goal weight (which is less than I weighed when I was 15 yrs old!) and keep it off by continuing to track my food, going to meetings, and running.  I've now run a marathon, about a dozen half-marathons, and countless races at shorter distances.  I was even featured with my husband (he lost 40 on WW) in WW magazine.  I can't speak for anyone else, but WW worked for me because it allows me to eat anything I want--just not unlimited amounts of it.  And if I want to eat more, then the trade-off is that I need to exercise more.


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also ordered as a gift! took every ounce of restraint not to gift another one to myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice! One I ordered is a gift but I'm still deciding whether or not the other one will be as well!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

I wanna know how the fortune cookies were! I think they could make a good middle Chanukah gift (where you run out of present ideas and want to save the big ones for the last night haha!)...


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanna know how the fortune cookies were! I think they could make a good middle Chanukah gift (where you run out of present ideas and want to save the big ones for the last night haha!)...


 I got a chocolate pack at Trader Joe's that is kind of like the Chuao chocolate sampler to give my mom for a couple nights...I guess I should feel funny giving bacon chocolate for Hannakuh, but my family stays about as Kosher as a lobster boil.


----------



## amandah (Dec 6, 2012)

> I wanna know how the fortune cookies were! I think they could make a good middle Chanukah gift (where you run out of present ideas and want to save the big ones for the last night haha!)...


 They were delicious. Gone before they could be included in the pic. On a side note, it wasnt a great 'fortune'


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a chocolate pack at Trader Joe's that is kind of like the Chuao chocolate sampler to give my mom for a couple nights...I guess I should feel funny giving bacon chocolate for Hannakuh, but my family stays about as Kosher as a lobster boil.


 Bahahahahahaha! That's awesome! Mine is the same way! I won't do pork but I don't really follow anything else- my dad wanted to have a pig roast when I graduated high school! I saw they had a chocolate passport at Trader Joes but I bought one of the fancy teas and local honey for one night and I feel like the fortune cookies fit that theme perfectly!


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering about the peppermint fortune cookie....does anybody else get annoyed when your "fortune" is really just a saying or maxim (i.e. the love you give to others is a gift you give to yourself---this is not a fortune)?
> 
> It has always just been a pet peeve of mine


haha omg!!!! me and my family went to a chinese buffet this weekend and my sister in laws "FORTUNE" said *BLESSED ARE THE CHILDREN FOR THEY WILL INHERIT THE NATIONAL DEBT*.................... WTF!!!!!!

my bfs said *"MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL AND MEN NEED ROOTS"*

ive never ever seen such crazy "fortunes"


----------



## amidea (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed Barrister's last year because of a mock trial so I'm excited for this year! Has anyone else been using SelfControl to help study but still have internet? I just discovered the app and it is saving me from putzing around here all day when I should be studying! It's a great app if you haven't tried it!


 omg this looks amazing.  i've never used it but i just downloaded it - this could be my savior! thank you for sharing!  

and as for the people considering buying more chocolate, i bought four boxes when they came back in stock.  i have to admit that only two of them are gifts...


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> switched over to December as in you see your box contents on the bb website already?


 No, no I mean switched over as in, it says "December box shipping info" but no tracking number yet. I wish it had my box contents on there!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Dec 6, 2012)

So I watched the sneak peek video, and I am a little excited. However, after the aweful disaster that was my goop box, I have been on the verge of canceling my sub. Now I've racked up enough review points to get a free box, or I could stick it out after December for another month and get $20, buy something nice for myself and cancel the sub. Or I could keep the sub if they stop sending me cut rate department store samples as "deluxe" sizes and NEVER send me a luna bar ever again. Last month for me wasn't horrible. But unless they promise some better sample sizes for the new year, I'm about through.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg this looks amazing.  i've never used it but i just downloaded it - this could be my savior! thank you for sharing!
> 
> and as for the people considering buying more chocolate, i bought four boxes when they came back in stock.  i have to admit that only two of them are gifts...


 It's great! I block everything except school related things for 2 or 3 hour increments and then give myself 10 min breaks! It's so helpful, especially for writing papers because you can still research but you aren't tempted by fun sites! 

As for the chocolate- calories don't count during finals right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...and the BB points are a bonus!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, no I mean switched over as in, it says "December box shipping info" but no tracking number yet. I wish it had my box contents on there!


 oh ok. gotcha. i'm not gonna lie, but i ran over to the bb site as soon as you made that post, haha


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 6, 2012)

I just checked the Birchbox site, and no shipping for either account of mine yet and my boxes havent updated from November.  Mine seem to be always the last to update and the last to ship.  I do love them when I get them though.  I adore Birchbox!

There seems to be a lot of great products this month.  I'm hoping I get the clarfying shampoo that was in the sneak peek video.  I use a lot of Orofluido everyday - I put it my hair when its wet, and then again once it's dry.  I'm not really sure if there is buildup or not, but I would like to try a clarifying shampoo and that appears to be the best one I have seen.  I also wouldnt mind getting the blush they are sampling this month.  Or a skincare item.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone have a birchbox promo code?      Never mind I placed my order anyways!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone smelled Nicole by Nicole Richie?  Does it suck or is this a mistake?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/nicole-by-nicole-richie


 sounds amazing! I just ordered it


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sounds amazing! I just ordered it


Me too!  Why not?  I can always gift it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if you use the BBMANGIFT code if it actually appears in your cart?  Mine just said BBMANGIFT code applied.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2012)

> haha omg!!!! me and my family went to a chinese buffet this weekend and my sister in laws "FORTUNE" said *BLESSED ARE THE CHILDREN FOR THEY WILL INHERIT THE NATIONAL DEBT*.................... WTF!!!!!! my bfs said *"MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL AND MEN NEED ROOTS"* ive never ever seen such crazy "fortunes"


 a friend of mine got one that said "you are literate." Needless to say it is framed and up in his house!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 6, 2012)

> I can't believe it's time for Dec boxes already! Â I just found the Dec thread and see people have already gotten boxes. Â Gives me hope that BB has worked out their kinks of late. I think I'm hitting sub overload. Â Even if my box has something new and fun, I've got so much stuff already that it just gets lost in the pile. Â  I might be canceling some just to get through my stash. And of course I need to weigh in (GROAN...sorry, I can't resist a pun)--I lost 60+ lbs 3 1/2 yrs ago with Weight Watchers. Â I've been at my goal weight (which is less than I weighed when I was 15 yrs old!) and keep it off by continuing to track my food, going to meetings, and running. Â I've now run a marathon, about a dozen half-marathons, and countless races at shorter distances. Â I was even featured with my husband (he lost 40 on WW) in WW magazine. Â I can't speak for anyone else, but WW worked for me because it allows me to eat anything I want--just not unlimited amounts of it. Â And if I want to eat more, then the trade-off is that I need to exercise more. Â Â


 Good for you! It's always great to hear success stories! I totally know what you mean by sub overload. I have soooo many samples.. They just keep piling up, but I just can't cancel my 2 BBs


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 6, 2012)

OOOH! The Birchbox shop has the new Juliette Has a Gun scent!  Would love to try that one out!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 6, 2012)

Urg, this is the only reason why I hate living on the West Coast... I get my info later than everyone!!

To anyone that has tried the Chuao chocolates, what is your favorite flavor? I found them at  a store nearby and was thinking of getting some.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! This is only my second month with Brichbox but so far I am loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The products in my last month box were amazing and this months seem just as great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I havn't got my number yet but based from everyone elses i know its coming very soon


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urg, this is the only reason why I hate living on the West Coast... I get my info later than everyone!!
> 
> To anyone that has tried the Chuao chocolates, what is your favorite flavor? I found them at  a store nearby and was thinking of getting some.


If it makes you feel better, I live in Indiana and I haven't gotten any info yet either! Woo?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you use the BBMANGIFT code if it actually appears in your cart?  Mine just said BBMANGIFT code applied.


 gah! i wish i would have used a code! what is that for?


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urg, this is the only reason why I hate living on the West Coast... I get my info later than everyone!!
> 
> To anyone that has tried the Chuao chocolates, what is your favorite flavor? I found them at  a store nearby and was thinking of getting some.


 

I first got them in my Birchbox sometime last year and I have been obsessed with Spicy Maya ever since.  It is amazing!  I also like Firecracker but that might just be because I'm also obsessed with pop rocks.  They used to have one with Coconut that I liked as well but I think they did away with it when they changed their look.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I live in Indiana and I haven't gotten any info yet either! Woo?


 Yes, that oddly makes me feel better haha! I know I'm not alone! I usually don't get my box til around the 16th, though.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah! i wish i would have used a code! what is that for?


Free Birchbox man box with a $50 purchase.  Its the BB man box that has the knit tie and the duffle bag so it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urg, this is the only reason why I hate living on the West Coast... I get my info later than everyone!!
> 
> To anyone that has tried the Chuao chocolates, what is your favorite flavor? I found them at  a store nearby and was thinking of getting some.


 firecracker! it's like having 4th of july fireworks in your mouth!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah! i wish i would have used a code! what is that for?


 buy $50 worth of stuff, get $45 worth of bb man stuff for free


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Free Birchbox man box with a $50 purchase.  Its the BB man box that has the knit tie and the duffle bag so it seems like a pretty good deal.


 


> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> buy $50 worth of stuff, get $45 worth of bb man stuff for free


 Ah ok cool! I just ordered the set, so its under 50.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to look at boxes?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's great that you go to a good school, get good grades and are becoming an expert in what you are majoring in. I got my Master's in nutrition from one of the top ten schools in the nation in this field, so I am considered an expert in nutrition. Humans have been eating carbs in the form of vegetables and fruits for quite some time. The "insoluble" carbs you mention is fiber and it does count as a carb.
> ...


 Sorry off topic but just a question.  Can you pm me my son is 12 and weighs 130lbs I have tried eating good low sugar low fat low sat fat ect we work out everything I just don't understand he doesn't over eat if anything he doesn't eat every meal and never finishes his meals.  Now when he goes to his dads he gains 10 lbs in 2 weeks i cry myself to sleep over this I weigh 110 lbs he's trys so hard really he does please pm me if possible for advice!


----------



## dlynncoates (Dec 7, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

that's the one! :] nice to see another law student around here. our AWLS here is also doing a "white" themed charity ball in the spring so i'm sure i can find a use for the coupon ;]




> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed Barrister's last year because of a mock trial so I'm excited for this year! Has anyone else been using SelfControl to help study but still have internet? I just discovered the app and it is saving me from putzing around here all day when I should be studying! It's a great app if you haven't tried it!


 Hey, I used to be a law student too.  Five years ago already.  Time flies once you graduate!  At least we have company Christmas parties to dress up for now, I guess!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 7, 2012)

No shipping number in my account yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting jealous of you girls who have already received your boxes!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I missed Barrister's last year because of a mock trial so I'm excited for this year! Has anyone else been using SelfControl to help study but still have internet? I just discovered the app and it is saving me from putzing around here all day when I should be studying! It's a great app if you haven't tried it!
Man, this sure would've come in handy last night when I was trying to do 350 pages of art history reading but spent my entire day watching TV/browsing around online! I've got 2 finals left (ODE tomorrow and Circuits on the 15th) but I don't plan on studying for either of those lol. I'll definitely have to try it out next semester though!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh ok. gotcha. i'm not gonna lie, but i ran over to the bb site as soon as you made that post, haha


 I hear you! When someone posted that their box arrived, I immediately logged into my account


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

So, did anyone who got the Mox botanicals lip butter the last few months like it like I did? I decided to check their website and saw they had this http://moxbotanicals.com/products/mox-sampler   It looks like a pack with samples of their 6 items. Has anyone gotten it? Im thinking about getting it, but it looks like its all little samples (like the ones you get at sephora when you want a sample of foundation but a purple-ish color with a label) If all it is a tiny sample, then I can't justify getting it. But It has 3 samples of their lip butters and 3 samples of their solid perfume... Idk, am I overthinking this?

So its $9 for the 6 samples and an extra 3 for shipping....


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 7, 2012)

I need some advice.. I ordered Marylou Manizer a bit ago from BB and it arrived totally shattered. They sent me a new one but i would like to fix the broken one. What is the best way to do this? I have seen online where you can use a quarter to flatten an eye shadow but what is the best way for a bigger size? And will the shimmer be effected by any of it? Is it better to crush and make it a loose powder? I looove this stuff. Like someone else mentioned, it looks good even if you have more oily skin. I wouldn't mind getting one in my BB so I have one for my purse.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, did anyone who got the Mox botanicals lip butter the last few months like it like I did? I decided to check their website and saw they had this http://moxbotanicals.com/products/mox-sampler   It looks like a pack with samples of their 6 items. Has anyone gotten it? Im thinking about getting it, but it looks like its all little samples (like the ones you get at sephora when you want a sample of foundation but a purple-ish color with a label) If all it is a tiny sample, then I can't justify getting it. But It has 3 samples of their lip butters and 3 samples of their solid perfume... Idk, am I overthinking this?
> 
> So its $9 for the 6 samples and an extra 3 for shipping....


 Does it say what the size is? I absolutely loved my Mox and that fact that it was half a full size made it a great sample. If the sampler sizes are decent, I would totally get that. I mean.... the full size solid perfumes are $44. How insane is that?! I'm sure they're concentrated and I get that it's natural and all that, but that's just cray.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some advice.. I ordered Marylou Manizer a bit ago from BB and it arrived totally shattered. They sent me a new one but i would like to fix the broken one. What is the best way to do this? I have seen online where you can use a quarter to flatten an eye shadow but what is the best way for a bigger size? And will the shimmer be effected by any of it? Is it better to crush and make it a loose powder?
> 
> I looove this stuff. Like someone else mentioned, it looks good even if you have more oily skin. I wouldn't mind getting one in my BB so I have one for my purse.


 I talked about this on my blog awhile back. The best thing for a broken compact is to crumble it completely up, clean the edges and add alcohol directly to the powder to make a paste (there shouldn't be excess liquid though) smooth it out with a spoon and then cover it with a piece of tissue. Now depending on how big it is, you can now use a glass/cup/etc. to press down and flatten it the rest of the way, use firm but not overbearing pressure. Remove the tissue and let this sit and air out for ATLEAST a day, if not longer. You'll know that it's completely dry when you no longer smell alcohol. 

Also, the shimmer won't be affected.

I've also tried the loose pigment route and I could never get it completely fine and smooth without chunks. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked about this on my blog awhile back. The best thing for a broken compact is to crumble it completely up, clean the edges and add alcohol directly to the powder to make a paste (there shouldn't be excess liquid though) smooth it out with a spoon and then cover it with a piece of tissue. Now depending on how big it is, you can now use a glass/cup/etc. to press down and flatten it the rest of the way, use firm but not overbearing pressure. Remove the tissue and let this sit and air out for ATLEAST a day, if not longer. You'll know that it's completely dry when you no longer smell alcohol.
> 
> ...


 You are awesome! Thank you so much for this tip!! I now have 2 eyeshadows "curing".


----------



## Cathie (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry off topic but just a question.  Can you pm me my son is 12 and weighs 130lbs I have tried eating good low sugar low fat low sat fat ect we work out everything I just don't understand he doesn't over eat if anything he doesn't eat every meal and never finishes his meals.  Now when he goes to his dads he gains 10 lbs in 2 weeks i cry myself to sleep over this I weigh 110 lbs he's trys so hard really he does please pm me if possible for advice!


 I dont mean to butt in but I am a mom of 4 sons and 2 stepsons and sister to 4 brothers..lol..at 12 years old he is gaining weight as he goes into puberty,he needs the extra fat as he starts his first growth spurt.All my sons put on alot of weight and then shot up in height( I am 5'6 and my "smallest" son is 6'3).And males physically take after their fathers..they never stay small like their moms.Now more than ever he needs lots of good nutritious meals for healthy bone growth.And you will see him put on weight again at about 16 for the next growth spurt.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some advice.. I ordered Marylou Manizer a bit ago from BB and it arrived totally shattered. They sent me a new one but i would like to fix the broken one. What is the best way to do this? I have seen online where you can use a quarter to flatten an eye shadow but what is the best way for a bigger size? And will the shimmer be effected by any of it? Is it better to crush and make it a loose powder?
> 
> I looove this stuff. Like someone else mentioned, it looks good even if you have more oily skin. I wouldn't mind getting one in my BB so I have one for my purse.


 I found this link on pinterest- I haven't tried it yet but it seems like it would work because rubbing alcohol dries so fast- http://in-lala-land.com/diyfix-broken-pressed-powder-makeup/


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

Whoops I missed the post above- seems like it is the exact same method! good luck!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 7, 2012)

> I need some advice.. I ordered Marylou Manizer a bit ago from BB and it arrived totally shattered. They sent me a new one but i would like to fix the broken one. What is the best way to do this? I have seen online where you can use a quarter to flatten an eye shadow but what is the best way for a bigger size? And will the shimmer be effected by any of it? Is it better to crush and make it a loose powder? I looove this stuff. Like someone else mentioned, it looks good even if you have more oily skin. I wouldn't mind getting one in my BB so I have one for my purse.


 The beauty department also did a great tutorial on this! http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/d-i-y-makeup-fixer-upper/


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah! i wish i would have used a code! what is that for?


 For future, their FAQ section says you can still use a promo code after purchase as long as you catch them before it ships!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There seems to be a lot of great products this month.  I'm hoping I get the clarfying shampoo that was in the sneak peek video.  I use a lot of Orofluido everyday - I put it my hair when its wet, and then again once it's dry.  I'm not really sure if there is buildup or not, but I would like to try a clarifying shampoo and that appears to be the best one I have seen.  I also wouldnt mind getting the blush they are sampling this month.  Or a skincare item.


 I would love to try the shampoo, but I just can't stand using a shampoo without a matching conditioner!


----------



## Amber Back (Dec 7, 2012)

My box is already in Pittsburgh! So I'm hoping it makes it's way to me in the suburbs tomorrow instead of it's scheduled Monday delivery.

Ps. Can anyone compare the Model Co mascara to the Julep one? I haven't opened mine yet because I have others to finish first... the only fiber mascara i've tried before is the Julep one and I hate it. (I always manage to poke myself in the eye or get a fiber stuck in my lash line... and I don't really think it does anything for volume.)


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are awesome! Thank you so much for this tip!! I now have 2 eyeshadows "curing".


 You're so welcome! I'm glad I was able to help


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Back* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is already in Pittsburgh! So I'm hoping it makes it's way to me in the suburbs tomorrow instead of it's scheduled Monday delivery.
> 
> Ps. Can anyone compare the Model Co mascara to the Julep one? I haven't opened mine yet because I have others to finish first... the only fiber mascara i've tried before is the Julep one and I hate it. (I always manage to poke myself in the eye or get a fiber stuck in my lash line... and I don't really think it does anything for volume.)


 Well, I haven't tried the Julep one but this ModelCO one does pretty much exactly what you said. It was extremely dry, did basically nothing for my lashes and several fibers got in my eyes which was not pleasant and freaked me out to no end


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm hoping for 6 items this month so I can reach 300 points and get something for myself.


----------



## cmello (Dec 7, 2012)

I was hoping to wake up to a shipping notice but still nothing!! anyone in the ny/nj area get a shipping?? and anyone get the updated box in their profile with their december products?? mine still has november.... ever impatient over here


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 7, 2012)

Zadi can you find the box spoiler pics?


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha omg!!!! me and my family went to a chinese buffet this weekend and my sister in laws "FORTUNE" said *BLESSED ARE THE CHILDREN FOR THEY WILL INHERIT THE NATIONAL DEBT*.................... WTF!!!!!!
> ...


Those are hilarious! My favorite that I got was one that said, "Hard words break no bones, fine words butter no parsnips." ?????

We have a fortune cookie place here where you can go and buy bulk fortune cookies, and they have an "XXX cookies" option. I have never seen them but I bet they are also pretty interesting.


----------



## Hellaine (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Back* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is already in Pittsburgh! So I'm hoping it makes it's way to me in the suburbs tomorrow instead of it's scheduled Monday delivery.
> 
> Ps. Can anyone compare the Model Co mascara to the Julep one? I haven't opened mine yet because I have others to finish first... the only fiber mascara i've tried before is the Julep one and I hate it. (I always manage to poke myself in the eye or get a fiber stuck in my lash line... and I don't really think it does anything for volume.)


 I have both and I much prefer the ModelCo.  Mine wasn't dry, although it wasn't as 'wet' as Juleps but I don't like the microfibers in Juleps mascara, they are too large and don't apply evenly and look especially messy over falsies.  The applicator could be a little better too.  ModelCo has a soft applicator and smaller fibers and seems to apply more evenly.  Also I can put more coats of it on than the Julep kind without it looking like a tarantula mess due to fibers.  Only downside I've had to the ModelCo thus far is that the fibers tend to fall easier than the Julep fibers, so occassionally throughout the night I'll have to sweep a fiber off the top of my cheek or so.  Nothing thats too much of an issue though.


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi can you find the box spoiler pics?


The pages are 404ing, looks like 30 boxes.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello! First time poster here! I got a lime green eyeliner in my box last month 




 so it can only go up from here!

I have been a subscriber for over a year now and have been pleased overall with my subscription. It is a little annoying that I seem to get my box later than everyone else though!


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo. None of my info has updated yet. I don't really want theBalm blush because it's similar to NARS Orgasm, which I already own. I think this month's box is destined to be a bust for me. It's not the fault of Birchbox, though. I would really like to the the purple Eyeko liner, but I seriously doubt I will.


Good to know! I've been curious about Hot Mama, but I own Orgasm.

I would love to try the CC cream though.


----------



## snuffles28 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! First time poster here! I got a lime green eyeliner in my box last month
> 
> ...


 Don't feel bad...They lost my October box, and after me contacting Birchbox weekly, I finally just got my November box 



.  Things haven't started out well for us.  Hopefully this is all behind us and I won't have to hound them for my box, or I see a break-up in our future!


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Dec 7, 2012)

so on my account settings under where it says woman subscriptions it says december box shipping information

but it doesnt say anything else. is it supposed to?


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping to wake up to a shipping notice but still nothing!! anyone in the ny/nj area get a shipping?? and anyone get the updated box in their profile with their december products?? mine still has november.... ever impatient over here


 Nothing yet (I'm in NYC).  Birchbox usually updates our box on the 10th of each month.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Dec 7, 2012)

so on my account settings under where it says woman subscriptions it says december box shipping information

but it doesnt say anything else. is it supposed to?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so on my account settings under where it says woman subscriptions it says december box shipping information
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber Back (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks. sounds like it might be an improvement then... IF i ever manage to get through the julep one... i hate tossing things out.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

Boo. Mine still says "processing" just like it did all day yesterday...I guess that means that it will get sent out soon though right?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try the shampoo, but I just can't stand using a shampoo without a matching conditioner!


 I am the same way! And I usually use more conditioner than shampoo so I always buy one or 2 travel size conditioners so that I run out of both at the same time...I guess that's kind of nutty but I can't help it!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urg, this is the only reason why I hate living on the West Coast... I get my info later than everyone!!
> 
> To anyone that has tried the Chuao chocolates, what is your favorite flavor? I found them at  a store nearby and was thinking of getting some.


 I like to think getting our sub boxes later than everyone else is just the price we have to pay for living in the coolest part of the country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly I would care much less if the different services were more spaced out, but BB/Ipsy/PopSugar all tend to ship and arrive within the same few days for me, so I get one AMAZING week and three frustrating ones.  I swear that's half the appeal of Julep and BA - I probably opt out of each 50% of the time, and when I opt in its just because I need my latest sub fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 7, 2012)

There are many tutorials online about re-pressing a broken eyeshadow. Sometimes, I make and press my own mineral powder, using a binder made of Jojoba Oil,Caprylic Capric Triglyceride and Dimethicone. For a broken eyeshadow you can use just rubbing alcohol as a binder (just don't put too much of it). I also found that it helps to brake up the eyeshadow really well and mix with the binder using a magic bullet or some kind of coffee grinder (that you keep just for cosmetic projects of course, not for food). This gives a smooth texture and helps with the pressing.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 7, 2012)

Boo, my box is sitting in effing Kearny, so I guess I'm not getting it today. I need more spoilers, if that's the case.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 7, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

so on my account settings under where it says woman subscriptions it says december box shipping information

but it doesnt say anything else. is it supposed to?

Mine is the same way right now. They just haven't printed the shipping label or shipped our boxes yet.

OT:

For those of you who have piercings other than lobe piercings, where do you get your jewellery? I had an industrial done a few weeks ago and while I don't plan on changing the starter jewellery out for at least 2.5-3 more months, I'd like to start browsing around for cute barbells. I've seen a few sites with great selections but I don't know know if they can be trusted.


----------



## cmello (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing yet (I'm in NYC).  Birchbox usually updates our box on the 10th of each month.


 ughh thanks for the info.. maybe we will all get a surprise like the first girl did



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo, my box is sitting in effing Kearny, so I guess I'm not getting it today. I need more spoilers, if that's the case.


 ahh i wish mine was in Kearny, i live in the town next to it!!


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pressing advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Dec 7, 2012)

norther, Try Pierced fish. I used to get all my body jewelry there, they are pretty reasonably priced and have a huge selection!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> norther, Try Pierced fish. I used to get all my body jewelry there, they are pretty reasonably priced and have a huge selection!


 Thanks for the suggestion! I already see a few barbells that are absolutely adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok so I have a bunch of BB points to redeem. (yay!).

I was thinking of doing it now, because I really want the Masqueology Cleanser that is a current gwp ($32 value).

My question is, should I wait?

Does BB typically have sales or discount promos as it gets closer to Christmas?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2012)

I've posted the spoiler thread however I've locked it since there's really nothing to discuss there yet. LOL


----------



## lunadust (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is the same way right now. They just haven't printed the shipping label or shipped our boxes yet.
> ...


 bodyartforms.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ive bought most of my plugs from them for the past ten years.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bodyartforms.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ive bought most of my plugs from them for the past ten years.


 oh yay, I was actually looking at them yesterday - they have a huge selection of industrial barbells, although a lot are out of stock. Glad to hear I can buy from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish they'd specify whether the barbells are externally or internally threaded.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 7, 2012)

I really hope I get...

the Hot Mama! The only blush I have right now is Bella Bamba, and I have been wanting to try something else, as Bamba is a bit warm. I also want to try it as eyeshadow.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 7, 2012)

Never received a shipping email, but just checked my account to see a tracking number that wasn't there last night. Tracking actually updated for once. It shipped on the 4th with a weight of 0.5140. ETA the 10th, but may be here tomorrow.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 7, 2012)

I know this wont be in the boxes, seeing as it's a brand new product, but I really love the idea of it!


----------



## spaceoddity (Dec 7, 2012)

First time poster! Mine actually shipped early for once, and I'm expected to get it the 10th. It weighs 0.5230. I'm really hoping I get a box with at least one product I like - last month the only thing I got that I really enjoyed was the chocolate. The silver lining is I'm getting it really soon, so yay I guess!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this wont be in the boxes, seeing as it's a brand new product, but I really love the idea of it!


 I am so excited about trying that, I'm going to use my points to preorder it


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if that was a welcome box because they wouldn't have started shipping December's boxes yet.


Funny story--I called BB before to ask about my box which had shipped late and they said boxes start shipping the first of the month.  That;s what I thought too--that they ship closer to the 10th.  Who knows.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy %^^@  I checked my BB just to see if I had a tracking number (didn't receive email)...and here is what it says!!

PackageID: 
0418
Sequence Number: 
041071205121198744
Zip Code: 
.....
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5120
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 10 2012
       





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: Took out*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
06 Dec 2012 12:45 Received by the local post office
PHILADELPHIA, PA 05 Dec 2012 11:05 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
PHILADELPHIA, PA 
Date
Description
Location
Dec 5 2012 Package transferred to Post Office PHILADELPHIA, PA Dec 5 2012 Ready for post office entry Logan Township, NJ Dec 5 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Dec 5 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Dec 4 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Dec 4 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


Edit--Ok now I typed tracking number in usps site and it's OUT FOR DELIVERY! omg wtf


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so excited about trying that, I'm going to use my points to preorder it


 Ahh, I am tempted to do that same, but I already have two blushes and two Nars Multiples and I don't know if I can justify it...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Holy %^^@Â  I checked my BB just to see if I had a tracking number (didn't receive email)...and here is what it says!!
> Â Â Â  Â
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooohhhh, we could be box twins! You must post what you got when you get it!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah, i know what you mean.  i just ordered a tarte blush from sephora last week but i have no self control in when it comes to makeup


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 7, 2012)

Squeee! My shipping just updated (and tracking shows in UPS)! Scheduled to be here on the 12th, but I always get my box 1-2 days early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 7, 2012)

My shipping has updated as well! Expected delivery on Tuesday the 11th! YAY!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooohhhh, we could be box twins! You must post what you got when you get it!


I will. It says out for delivery around 9 this morning so I may or may not get today.  Depends on when the truck goes out.  If not, then I should def have it tomm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Freakin crazyy


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, did anyone who got the Mox botanicals lip butter the last few months like it like I did? I decided to check their website and saw they had this http://moxbotanicals.com/products/mox-sampler   It looks like a pack with samples of their 6 items. Has anyone gotten it? Im thinking about getting it, but it looks like its all little samples (like the ones you get at sephora when you want a sample of foundation but a purple-ish color with a label) If all it is a tiny sample, then I can't justify getting it. But It has 3 samples of their lip butters and 3 samples of their solid perfume... Idk, am I overthinking this?
> 
> So its $9 for the 6 samples and an extra 3 for shipping....


I got it and they really are like samples you'd get from Sephora. The tubs are shallower than Sephora tubs and the samples aren't pre -packaged; they were scooped out of another tub and placed in the sample tubs. I don't know if the samples themselves are worth it for $12. I didn't pay for mine so I can't say for certain that this is what you'd get if you do pay for yours, but I'm pretty sure it is as it arrived looking like the picture on the site.  I traded the solid perfumes so I didn't open them ( I'm not a solid perfume wearer) but I did get a whiff of them from outside of their little tubs as they are strong scents and each smelled horrible to me. I still have the lip butters and thought the Black Plum and Fig was going to smell great and it also smelled horrible to me - sickly sweet. The peppermint one and vanilla one are pretty typical and therefore not really worth the $16 to me as I could find similarly formulated lip balms at a fraction of the price. If you're sensitive to scents and you really liked the Mox lip balm from BB, then the sampler might be worth it to you.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, I am tempted to do that same, but I already have two blushes and two Nars Multiples and I don't know if I can justify it...


I am an enabler but I say do it. I bought the 3-in-1 thing that was in BB in April by ummm...lol I can't even remember the name of it, but I love that thing. And this is coming from the girl who has like 3 NARS blush palettes and about 15 other blushes lol...maybe you shouldn't listen to me.


----------



## mb214 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have to share this...

I used some points and bought the Klorane Leave-in Fluid with Papyrus Milk... Oh My God, this stuff is AMAZING!!! I have fine curly dry color treated damaged hair, but this stuff makes my hair unbelievably soft. I'm always browsing the shop for things to get with points, so I thought some other people doing the same may like a recommendation. I highly recommend it this stuff makes my poor hair feel so much healthier. (and I have used Kerastase ultimate elixir and Orofluido; both great, but surprisingly I prefer this little $14 bottle I had never heard of (although I mix some orofluido with it))


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know this wont be in the boxes, seeing as it's a brand new product, but I really love the idea of it!


 I want to try this! I love benefit. It seems like everything they put out is always so cute and unique.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 7, 2012)

Found a BB code - $10 off a purchase of $35   RTR10


----------



## lauravee (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know this wont be in the boxes, seeing as it's a brand new product, but I really love the idea of it!


 I love the idea of this too but I just know if i used it on both lips and cheeks I'd start to break out.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've had birchbox for 7 months and have never complained before.  This month, though, was just sort of underwhelming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sort of had high hopes for December!  It's nice my box got here so fast, though, and here's what all I received:

Lumiere d'hiver clarifying shampoo, 1.75 fl oz
Hot Mama! sample
Juicy couture original fragrance sample
Mox botanicals lip butter
Nail file

My hair is SUPER prone to dandruff and itches a lot; I have to use very specific shampoos to counteract this.  I most likely cannot use this stuff, but it does smell good!
The hot mama is a very orange color.  I am fair skinned and coral makes me look freakish!  Hah.  Oh well.
I am excited about the mox botanicals, though, because I've read so many great things about it..  Juicy Couture is fine--I love magnolia. 
A nail file?  I'd really rather get a food item!  These things are so cheap.

I guess my main gripe is that all of the stuff is so tiny. 




  They really have moved away from "deluxe" samples, I believe. 

The box is worth ten bucks, though, especially once I get my points for reviews.  I can't complain too much.  Sizes are just getting smaller and smaller and smaller....
*Would anyone like to trade a hot mama! for a mary lou-manizer?  I just can't use this, sadly!  Shoot, it doesn't have to be a mary lou-manizer.  I'd trade it for most anything!*  *I can throw in the shampoo, too. *





Ugh, maybe my box will grow on me, but I've just had a rough day.  I had a final exam that was murderous, had to go back to get my hair re-highlighted and fixed because my hairdresser accidentally gave my a streaky platinum mess yesterday (I have dark brown hair and wanted caramel highlights), and now this. 

Ipsy is coming, though, and it will be great!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had birchbox for 7 months and have never complained before.  This month, though, was just completely underwhelming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's nice my box got here so fast, but here's what all I received:
> 
> ...


 The nail file is actually $5 on the BB site, so it's "worth" 5 food items. It's a good brand, I don't think it's going to be that much better so I probably would want chocolate instead


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The nail file is actually $5 on the BB site, so it's "worth" 5 food items. It's a good brand, I don't think it's going to be that much better so I probably would want chocolate instead


 Whoa, it's really listed as five bucks?!  I feel like they do this sometimes and it is grossly overpriced.  Didn't they have those Cynthia Rowley band-aids on the site for 11 bucks or something when you could get them at Target for $4?  You can usually grab a nail file for a buck at Sally's or someplace like that.


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 7, 2012)

Got my box today, and I have to say it was kind of nice to not be spoiled for once. I'm happy with my box, it truly is a box of deluxe samples.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the Juicy Perfume, Hot Mama, Nick Chavez shampoo, Juice Beauty CC cream, and the bacon chocolate bar. Everything is a good size that I'll get multiple uses out of.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 7, 2012)

> I dont mean to butt in but I am a mom of 4 sons and 2 stepsons and sister to 4 brothers..lol..at 12 years old he is gaining weight as he goes into puberty,he needs the extra fat as he starts his first growth spurt.All my sons put on alot of weight and then shot up in height( I am 5'6 and my "smallest" son is 6'3).And males physically take after their fathers..they never stay small like their moms.Now more than ever he needs lots of good nutritious meals for healthy bone growth.And you will see him put on weight again at about 16 for the next growth spurt.


 He is not even 5ft tall and while I understand getting older etc he's always been over weight. He goes to his dads and gains 10lbs in 2 weeks that's not healthy. We have already had to check blood pressure and blood work. This isn't normal growing weight he is 138lbs at 12 that is just sad. He try's so hard and even started making better food choices but he is in a men's med!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had birchbox for 7 months and have never complained before.  This month, though, was just sort of underwhelming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sort of had high hopes for December!  It's nice my box got here so fast, though, and here's what all I received:
> 
> ...


 I think your box sounds great other than the perfume! If I get the lou-manizer in my box I will gladly trade for the hot mama!


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy %^^@  I checked my BB just to see if I had a tracking number (didn't receive email)...and here is what it says!!
> 
> ...


 Yayyyyy, I'm in Philly also!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 7, 2012)

So jealous of those of you who already have boxes or shipping info! I'm up in Alaska so my boxes take 10-14 days on average to get to me after they ship so I've still got a ways to go before I have mine. At least it's almost the 10th for the spoilers :-D


----------



## Steffi (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got my shipping email, so I checked to see if shipping info has updated yet, not expecting much of course since it never does, and...GASP.  It's updated.  Box weight of .5540 and should be here the 12th.


----------



## missionista (Dec 7, 2012)

I have shipping info, too!  And a notice about it from BB.  Weight is .5530, and it is expected to be in CA on the 11th.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to try this! I love benefit. It seems like everything they put out is always so cute and unique.


 I've used a few benefit products, and I have to say I have really liked every single one.  I love the Ooh La Lift, and I recently purchased the trial set with the cream, lotion and exfoliater scrub - all very nice and effective products.  I also purchased one of the boxes thats always near the check-out at Sephora that had a mascara, one of the liquid highlighters (I forget which one - sorry), and the eye shadow primer and I love them all too.  Now that I think of it, I dont know why I dont use more of their products and purchase the full sizes instead of the trial sizes.  I've never met a Benefit product I didnt like!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used a few benefit products, and I have to say I have really liked every single one.  I love the Ooh La Lift, and I recently purchased the trial set with the cream, lotion and exfoliater scrub - all very nice and effective products.  I also purchased one of the boxes thats always near the check-out at Sephora that had a mascara, one of the liquid highlighters (I forget which one - sorry), and the eye shadow primer and I love them all too.  Now that I think of it, I dont know why I dont use more of their products and purchase the full sizes instead of the trial sizes.  I've never met a Benefit product I didnt like!


 I'm glad to read this, because I ordered the Sexy Little Stowaways from Sephora and it's coming tomorrow I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried anything from Benefit other than a small sample of primer.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had birchbox for 7 months and have never complained before.  This month, though, was just sort of underwhelming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sort of had high hopes for December!  It's nice my box got here so fast, though, and here's what all I received:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your box sounds great other than the perfume! If I get the lou-manizer in my box I will gladly trade for the hot mama!


 I think that sounds like a great box too.  I recieved the Mox Lip Butter last month and I use it a lot.  It feels very light on.  I use mine as a base under some of my lipsticks and it works great to make lipstick go on smoothly and go on a little more sheer, which I like.   I'm hoping to get the clarifying shampoo and the blush in one of my boxes, and I can always use a nail file. 

It does sound like a day from hell.  I hope your hair is more to your liking now, and that your Birchbox does grow on you.  I once had a box that I was really disappointed with, but then tried everything, and ended up loving my samples so much that I purchased everything in the box except one item.  I hope you have a better weekend!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 7, 2012)

Stillll no shipping info for me          




       anyone else?


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stillll no shipping info for me
> 
> ...


 no shipping info for me either


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stillll no shipping info for me
> 
> ...


 me three! on both my accounts


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2012)

No shipping yet here either. Bright side is it's the seventh so not much longer until our box contents will be uploaded! :3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me three! on both my accounts


 Same here...Not stressing though, someone has to be first and someone has to be last!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing here either, but I'm excited for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stillll no shipping info for me
> 
> ...


Same here, nothing yet and I live in NC.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 7, 2012)

I want to try the new Benefit product but it kind of seems to me like it's just a three in one cream version of Coralista, Bella Bamba and High Beam?


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping yet here either. Bright side is it's the seventh so not much longer until our box contents will be uploaded! :3


 Yeah, I have 2 accounts, my mother and sister let me check theirs so I can tell them when they update (lol) and none of the 4 have ship info yet.

I'm kind of glad they don't seem to be posting the tracking numbers on the website this month until they actually ship.

The way they were doing it before seemed to unnecessarily upset lots of people who took it to mean that it had already been mailed out...not just assigned and set to mail.  Seems like emails are going a little later, in relation to the box leaving the warehouse, too.  Good call, bb.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 7, 2012)

> Same here...Not stressing though, someone has to be first and someone has to be last!Â


 I'm stressing a little because my debit card expired at the end of November. Soooo I had to switch both my accounts over to my bf's debit. No shipping info on either account and the charges are still "pending" on the online bank statement since Monday. It does say both accounts are "active" on the BB website though....should I be worried about getting my boxes? Ughhhhh I wish I had known about this earlier today I would have called BB.


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 7, 2012)

No shipping info for me either. I'm reallyyyyy hoping it ships soon though, b/c I'm leaving for winter break at the end of next week and it'd be nice to not leave a BB behind!! But I'm all the way out in CA, so it's a high possibility. :-/


----------



## moonbunny7 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got my box in today it was not supposed to get here til the 10th.

Juice Beauty CC Cream Juicy Couture Juicy Couture
Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo
the Balm cosmetics Hot Mama
Lifestyle Extra: Chuao Chocolatier maple bacon flavor


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this...
> 
> I used some points and bought the Klorane Leave-in Fluid with Papyrus Milk... Oh My God, this stuff is AMAZING!!! I have fine curly dry color treated damaged hair, but this stuff makes my hair unbelievably soft. I'm always browsing the shop for things to get with points, so I thought some other people doing the same may like a recommendation. I highly recommend it this stuff makes my poor hair feel so much healthier. (and I have used Kerastase ultimate elixir and Orofluido; both great, but surprisingly I prefer this little $14 bottle I had never heard of (although I mix some orofluido with it))


 

Thanks for the recommendation I have curly dry hair too and needed to add something to my cart to use a coupon code.  I am always looking for a better conditioner or leave in!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info for me either. I'm reallyyyyy hoping it ships soon though, b/c I'm leaving for winter break at the end of next week and it'd be nice to not leave a BB behind!! But I'm all the way out in CA, so it's a high possibility. :-/


 Same here! But I'm in Pittsburgh so hopefully I'll get it next week.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used a few benefit products, and I have to say I have really liked every single one.  I love the Ooh La Lift, and I recently purchased the trial set with the cream, lotion and exfoliater scrub - all very nice and effective products.  I also purchased one of the boxes thats always near the check-out at Sephora that had a mascara, one of the liquid highlighters (I forget which one - sorry), and the eye shadow primer and I love them all too.  Now that I think of it, I dont know why I dont use more of their products and purchase the full sizes instead of the trial sizes.  I've never met a Benefit product I didnt like!


 I love their stuff too! I have to use the lemon-aide (which is supposed to be an eyeshadow primer for people with dark lids) in the summer on my undereye circles because they get so darn purple from my allergies (I spent an hour with 2 girls in ulta and that was the only product that did the job!) Benetint is great too, esp in the summer but its a little annoying to apply until you get the hang of it!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Dec 7, 2012)

Got shipping info today. Box weight: .5480 with an estimated arrival of Dec. 11. Hoping for something good!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 7, 2012)

I got my shipping e-mail. It says it should be here on Tuesday the 11th and the weight is 0.5508.


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 7, 2012)

Ooh, I wouldn't mind that box at all - I had some kerastase before, different stuff, but loved it. And I might be the only person left who isn't tired of lip gloss yet, lol.


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation I have curly dry hair too and needed to add something to my cart to use a coupon code.  I am always looking for a better conditioner or leave in!


 Beautiful Curls leave-in detangler is hands down the best leave-in I've found. I use the one for babies &amp; up. No 'cones, all natural with coconut oil and shea butter, and incredibly moisturizing. I found it at Whole Foods for $12 and a bottle lasts forever.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


 Oh. Well. Uh. *Think positively. Think positively. Think positively*


----------



## Lainy (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


Lol if I get this box I'm switching to ipsy......


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad to know im not the only one. I live in MO but i think it dosnt have to do with location i think they do the older subscribers first then the newer ones. I rember them saying something about that.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


I don't think this looks that bad??  Maybe my expectations have been lowered...lol,.......but it has a full size lip gloss and two deluxe size samples in addition to the foil samples. I think I would be OK with this if it were my box.


----------



## Tara Zynel (Dec 8, 2012)

This is only my second box and I am super excited to see what ends up in mine. I'm in Pittsburgh ans mine is projected to be here on Wednesday the [email protected] Really hoping for the lipgloss since I'm low on lip product. I have my first ipsy doming this month too. It seems like a lot of people subscribe to both. Definitely don't want a bunch of foil packets though. Lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try the shampoo, but I just can't stand using a shampoo without a matching conditioner!


 
I actually prefer to just get shampoo, but I have freakishly healthy hair that just gets limp, lifeless, and dull if I use conditioner more than a couple of times a week -- and I wash it every day, usually with really cheap shampoo because it gets limp, lifeless, and dull when I use shampoo that costs more than a buck a bottle more than twice in one week.  Basically, my hair does best with whatever Fred Meyer has on sale for under a buck a bottle, and one bottle of conditioner will last me a couple of years.  I have a tendency to change shampoos frequently (it's all about the smell for me.  I prefer fruit when it it comes to shampoos), but I always get Suave, V05, or White Rain, depending on what's cheapest and smells the best.  My big thing is that I want a *bottle* of shampoo, not a *packet*, because I use it in the shower, and packets are a pain in the ass to deal with in the shower, especially when there's enough for multiple showers.  They don't seal back up, and packets tend to slip onto the floor of my tub, and then things go badly.



> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like to think getting our sub boxes later than everyone else is just the price we have to pay for living in the coolest part of the country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly I would care much less if the different services were more spaced out, but BB/Ipsy/PopSugar all tend to ship and arrive within the same few days for me, so I get one AMAZING week and three frustrating ones.  I swear that's half the appeal of Julep and BA - I probably opt out of each 50% of the time, and when I opt in its just because I need my latest sub fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Birchboxes don't ship geographically.  They ship by box number.  All of the, say, Box 13s ship at the same time regardless of which Springfield you live in.  I have multiple accounts, and then I know several other subscribers within a twenty-mile radius, so I keep tabs on about a dozen different boxes, and sometimes one will ship on the first day of packages while the rest are staggered with the last one shipping two weeks later, and sometimes they will all ship within a day or two of each other.  

 


> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I have a bunch of BB points to redeem. (yay!).
> 
> ...


 This is only their second Christmas, but they did send out a code for something like $20 off last year.  I don't think there was a minimum purchase required.  It seems like it was just $20 off, period.  I can't remember when it went out, though.  And I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't do that this year given how much they've grown since last year and how many bonus points they've been giving out due to messed-up boxes and orders lately.



> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa, it's really listed as five bucks?!  I feel like they do this sometimes and it is grossly overpriced.  Didn't they have those Cynthia Rowley band-aids on the site for 11 bucks or something when you could get them at Target for $4?  You can usually grab a nail file for a buck at Sally's or someplace like that.


 If it's the same one that's in their store, it's a Tweezerman file, and that's the key.  That brand name always jacks the price sky-high.  They sell the same thing (different designs) for $5 at Sephora, so it's not Birchbox setting that price.  And the Band-Aids aren't just a box of $4 Band-Aids.  It was a special pack that included a Beach Sport Kit that had a pack of waterproof bandages, some Neosporin packets, and a zippered pouch.  Amazon sells just the Beach Sport Kit for $7.  Birchbox's price is for a box of the CR Band-Aids *plus* the Beach Sport Kit, so it's actually not as outrageously high as a lot of people think.



> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to know im not the only one. I live in MO but i think it dosnt have to do with location i think they do the older subscribers first then the newer ones. I rember them saying something about that.


 Nope.  My more-than-a-year-and-a-half-yesr-old sub usually ships right around the same time as my started-a-few-months-ago coworker's sub (the weird part is that we usually get different boxes because we have radically different skin and hair, but our shipping dates tend to slip around the shipping period together).  My aunt (who lives about ten miles away from me) joined at the same time I got a second sub (the Gossip Girl box), and my second sub usually ships during the first couple of days, and hers usually ships during the last couple of days.  There's not really any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5550
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 10 2012
Mine should be here Monday, hope it is a good one! I will post if I get it early tomorrow!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 8, 2012)

They ship in batches by box number, don't they?  Not necessarily in _numerical order_, but for example, maybe a batch of all the box 5's, 8's, 9's and 12's will ship out in the first wave - so similar boxes start to show up around the country. Then a batch of maybe 3 or 4 more box numbers ship out in the next wave...and more and more batches until they're all out.

Doesn't matter where they're headed, and because of that they could arrive over the course of several days, but I was under the impression that they shipped out according to the box number.


----------



## manuri (Dec 8, 2012)

I received my box! I'm not sure on the exact value of the box but I like 2, 4, and 5 so I'm happy.





1. Juicy Couture perfume sample

2. Mox Botanicals Pom &amp; Fig Lip Butter

3. Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

4. theBalm Hot Mama

5. Extra: Tweezerman Filemate


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to know im not the only one. I live in MO but i think it dosnt have to do with location i think they do the older subscribers first then the newer ones. I rember them saying something about that.


 OMG I'm from MO too! Is it sad that I find that exciting? lol. I was just dining out with some friends today (I live in Davis, CA now) and I randomly saw this dude in a Mizzou sweatshirt and I got into an excited frenzy b/c that's my alma mater. The guy just looked at me like I was crazy, lol...so yeah, go MO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*cough* er yeah, back to Birchbox....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops, guess I could've read the whole thread before I replied, lol.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


 
Woop!  I can't get that one!  I got that exact lip gloss last month.  It isn't that impressive.  Smells like Lip Smackers and is sticky.  My 2 year old got ahold of it and used it to paint her fingernails.  LOL


----------



## Linnake (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone else hate it when people post pictures of just the box on instagram and not the contents!?!?! lol. Everytime I see one I'm like 'that's great but what's IN IT?!?!'.

I'm wondering if people who have had their sub's for over a year have noticed a 'drop' in their box every month? My second account which is only 4 months old gets a great box every month, ships quickly and usually has the one product that everyone wants (I'm pretty sure I'm getting the CC cream this month). While my main sub has just been okay, comes later with nothing to get that excited about.  Maybe I just need to freshen my profile on the main sub and see what happens.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 8, 2012)

My sister's box shipped! I am so jealous, we usually get ours around the same time...not this month. Grrr!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  Why not?  I can always gift it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 did you get your order confirmation yet? Also im so happy it shipped! obviously, the $20 price tag was an error, but they still shipped my order yay! I used 200pts I had been saving up from referal credits and surveys. I was planning to save up for a 3.4 oz bottle of wonderstruck, but why not get a $69 set for 20? They caught the mistake though. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/nicole-by-nicole-richie-set its now $69, and the rollerball is 20. Cant wait to smell it! I just hope I like the scent. Watch me not like it. Oh well it was free! and if all else fails, it would look really cute on my vanity...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else hate it when people post pictures of just the box on instagram and not the contents!?!?! lol. Everytime I see one I'm like 'that's great but what's IN IT?!?!'.
> 
> I'm wondering if people who have had their sub's for over a year have noticed a 'drop' in their box every month? My second account which is only 4 months old gets a great box every month, ships quickly and usually has the one product that everyone wants (I'm pretty sure I'm getting the CC cream this month). While my main sub has just been okay, comes later with nothing to get that excited about.  Maybe I just need to freshen my profile on the main sub and see what happens.


 Mee! So irritating!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't like it when people post a list here of their contents with no picture...I want the picture and the list! #particular


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 8, 2012)

> Glad to know im not the only one. I live in MO but i think it dosnt have to do with location i think they do the older subscribers first then the newer ones. I rember them saying something about that.


 Not so. I've been subscribed for 2 years, and quite often my box is shipped very late.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Quick question... Do you always get the same box number?  For example, does Birchbox say "OK, everyone with X profile gets box 12 every month", or is is more like one month you get box 3, the next month you get box 25, etc?

Because this whole shipping 30 different box types a month is confusing the crap out of me, and seems to create a lot of "box envy".  I like my Ipsy sub because I KNOW that if i see a sneak peek, I am getting that sneak peek!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine shipped! Due on the 11th,weight is .54


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Quick question... Do you always get the same box number? Â For example, does Birchbox say "OK, everyone with X profile gets box 12 every month", or is is more like one month you get box 3, the next month you get box 25, etc? Because this whole shipping 30 different box types a month is confusing the crap out of me, and seems to create a lot of "box envy". Â I like my Ipsy sub because I KNOW that if i see a sneak peek, I am getting that sneak peek!


 Nope. I got box 1 last month, box 4 in October, box 1 in September, box 21 in July, etc.


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked about this on my blog awhile back. The best thing for a broken compact is to crumble it completely up, clean the edges and add alcohol directly to the powder to make a paste (there shouldn't be excess liquid though) smooth it out with a spoon and then cover it with a piece of tissue. Now depending on how big it is, you can now use a glass/cup/etc. to press down and flatten it the rest of the way, use firm but not overbearing pressure. Remove the tissue and let this sit and air out for ATLEAST a day, if not longer. You'll know that it's completely dry when you no longer smell alcohol.
> 
> ...


You guys have inspired me.  I have a bunch of loose minerals rolling around, because I stink at applying loose powders.  I have an empty quad pallet from ELF ($1 at Target.  Pans not included, though), and I'm going to press four of the pretty highlighting shades - one pink, one gold, one champagne, and one honey - for in that.  For all the other eye shadows, I went on Etsy last night and ordered an empty 15-pan pallet (with pans) for $5 (plus $2 shipping) and I'm going to press 'em.  Maybe they'll actually see some love this way!


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, did anyone who got the Mox botanicals lip butter the last few months like it like I did? I decided to check their website and saw they had this http://moxbotanicals.com/products/mox-sampler   It looks like a pack with samples of their 6 items. Has anyone gotten it? Im thinking about getting it, but it looks like its all little samples (like the ones you get at sephora when you want a sample of foundation but a purple-ish color with a label) If all it is a tiny sample, then I can't justify getting it. But It has 3 samples of their lip butters and 3 samples of their solid perfume... Idk, am I overthinking this?
> 
> So its $9 for the 6 samples and an extra 3 for shipping....


I ordered this to try the lip butter since I didn't get it in my box, the sample jars all 6 of them fit in a 3 x 3 box like the one bracelets come in and there was room for 3 more jars, the lip butter samples are just a dab in them, the perfume jars have more product in them, but still just a dab but I don't care for any of the scents and I am a perfume junky. The formula of the lip butter is awesome though! I would say spend the money on a full size of lip butter it would be money better spent IMO.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you get your order confirmation yet? Also im so happy it shipped! obviously, the $20 price tag was an error, but they still shipped my order yay! I used 200pts I had been saving up from referal credits and surveys. I was planning to save up for a 3.4 oz bottle of wonderstruck, but why not get a $69 set for 20? They caught the mistake though. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/nicole-by-nicole-richie-set its now $69, and the rollerball is 20. Cant wait to smell it! I just hope I like the scent. Watch me not like it. Oh well it was free! and if all else fails, it would look really cute on my vanity...


No




I saw they changed the prices so i'm convinced they aren't going to ship mine lol  Mine still says processing.  Did yours say sent to warehouse or anything like that after processing?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the mox lip butter last month and its my new staple. I also received a mor lip macaroon- I like the mox formula soooo much better. It doesn't just feel like its on the surface, it really feels as if it penetrates into my lips. As a plus, cute packaging and great scent!!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 8, 2012)

> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


 I'm thinking this may be my box since my weight is super light and all the other boxes seen so far seem like they would be much heavier. Eh. On the bright side, I have wanted to try Thymes products.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 8, 2012)

I still dont have a tracking # in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But im trying to stay positive and think that maybe ill get an amazing box? lol


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

What's considered "super light" weight-wise?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 8, 2012)

> What's considered "super light" weight-wise?


 I guess not necessarily super light. I exaggerated a bit. But mine was the lightest I had seen sitting at .51. Certainly not the lightest ever, just the lightest of the boxes that have already shipped.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think anything under .35 would be considered light- I'd say my average monthly shipments are .50. But weight definitely doesn't have anything to do with the box- my heaviest box was .75 and it was my worst box to date. There's just no method to the bb box madness..lol! I don't have a ship notice on my 2nd account- I'm hoping they save the best for last!!!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 8, 2012)

I got my box this morning!



Spoiler



I got the juicy couture/lip butter/hot mama/nail file number 4 shampoo box that was posted earlier! Personally I am psyched as I am not big on lip gloss (definitely more of a bold lip girl that actually stays) and I love the hot mama/mix lip butter! The hot mama is a small package but definitely is quite a bit of product! I saw someone post earlier about it not being a "deluxe sample" because of its size, but I definitely think it is! Also, I Never use the same brand of shampoo and conditioner so I am psyched to try out the number 4 shampoo!


Also my weight was .5150


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys have inspired me.  I have a bunch of loose minerals rolling around, because I stink at applying loose powders.  I have an empty quad pallet from ELF ($1 at Target.  Pans not included, though), and I'm going to press four of the pretty highlighting shades - one pink, one gold, one champagne, and one honey - for in that.  For all the other eye shadows, I went on Etsy last night and ordered an empty 15-pan pallet (with pans) for $5 (plus $2 shipping) and I'm going to press 'em.  Maybe they'll actually see some love this way!


 OH! Please let me know how this comes out!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I got box 1 last month, box 4 in October, box 1 in September, box 21 in July, etc.


 And you're not necessarily going to be in the same box group from month to month.  There might be two people who receive box 4 one month, and then one of them will get box 2 the next month while the other gets box 16.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you ladies! I'm thinking of changing my age on my profile because I do NOT want anti-aging stuff (I hear they start throwing that in once you put an age in the mid-20s), but it's nice to know that they make some effort to personalize.


----------



## erinkins (Dec 8, 2012)

My friend didn't ever receive her November birchbox. She has emailed them twice since the middle of November and hasn't gotten a response. Anyone have suggestions on what she should do?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2012)

Have her call them.


----------



## spaceoddity (Dec 8, 2012)

Got mine today - so early! 

I got:

- Mox lip butter

- Hot Mama

- No. 4 clarifying shampoo

- Juicy perfume

- a really cute purple/pink chevron print nail file
Pretty much happy with everything!


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a different box than the others seen more foil packets


 This is the box I got. I didn't think it was a bad box. 

It had:the full size Model Co Gloss. It smells like a lip smacker. I got berry pink and it's a very pretty color.

the juice beauty CC cream. It's about the same size container as the Dr. Jarts BB cream from a few months ago, but it seems fuller. It also smells way better.

a 1.5 oz Thymes Naia body lotion. The scent is described as lemon pulp and yerba mate. It's definitely what I'd call deluxe or even travel size as it's slightly bigger than most hotel lotions.

2 Kerastase Nectar Thermique packets. Not necessarily a deluxe sample, but 2 large packets is plenty to decide if I like it or not, as I can't see using more than a half packet at a time. I'm glad that Birchbox has started to give us multiple packets of a sample.

Lifestyle extra- a small packet of Thymes Lotus Santal body lotion. I'll probably toss this in my purse and use it at work. Nowhere near a deluxe sample, but I'll take it any day over food. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Birchbox stop putting food you expect me to eat next to my beauty products.
What I was really shocked by was that I received my shipping email yesterday, and when I tracked my box last night the only info it had was the typical Edgewood NY info. It was supposed to be delivered Tuesday but here it is! It typically takes 4 or 5 days to get to me in OH.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies! I'm thinking of changing my age on my profile because I do NOT want anti-aging stuff (I hear they start throwing that in once you put an age in the mid-20s), but it's nice to know that they make some effort to personalize.


 I got a Caudalie eye serum a month or two back and my (real) age is listed at 20, so I don't know how much effort they REALLY put into customising compared to the effort they put into getting rid of the samples they're given.

I know prevention is key (which is probably the excuse they would've given if I'd emailed to point that out), but I'm constantly mistaken for a 12-14 year old and asked when I start high school when I'm actually a senior in college. The last thing I need is to look even younger lol


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 8, 2012)

This is the same box I got!

I was so surprised to see it sitting on table from my hubby's Post office run! I have not been checking the boad because I was thinking it was still early to get boxes! What a great Saturday surprise! I actually really like this box! It is one of the better ones I have received lately! Can't wait to see my other boxes!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Caudalie eye serum a month or two back and my (real) age is listed at 20, so I don't know how much effort they REALLY put into customising compared to the effort they put into getting rid of the samples they're given.
> 
> I know prevention is key (which is probably the excuse they would've given if I'd emailed to point that out), but I'm constantly mistaken for a 12-14 year old and asked when I start high school when I'm actually a senior in college. The last thing I need is to look even younger lol


 Oh great... I'll get a whole boxful of anti-aging for putting my real age (30).  Someone on here said they put their age at 15 to avoid anti-aging!  

I'm sure it's annoying to be mistaken for being so young, but someday it'll be awesome!  I get carded all the time, and I laugh at the cashier, especially when I have my kids with me.  And my mom is commonly mistaken for being DECADES younger (she's pretty happy about that).  If that is a real pic of you above your username, you are BEAUTIFUL, and you are rockin' the oxblood lip trend!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh great... I'll get a whole boxful of anti-aging for putting my real age (30).  Someone on here said they put their age at 15 to avoid anti-aging!
> 
> I'm sure it's annoying to be mistaken for being so young, but someday it'll be awesome!  I get carded all the time, and I laugh at the cashier, especially when I have my kids with me.  And my mom is commonly mistaken for being DECADES younger (she's pretty happy about that).  If that is a real pic of you above your username, you are BEAUTIFUL, and you are rockin' the oxblood lip trend!


 I think I'm moody from studying finals all day but this super happy positive post just made me so happy to see and I'm not even a part of the convo! I love seeing people being nice just for the sake of being nice! Go @magicalmom!


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today, and I have to say it was kind of nice to not be spoiled for once. I'm happy with my box, it truly is a box of deluxe samples.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess not necessarily super light. I exaggerated a bit. But mine was the lightest I had seen sitting at .51. Certainly not the lightest ever, just the lightest of the boxes that have already shipped.


I just checked and the tracking info is updated in my account - I have you beat weightwise at .497.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh great... I'll get a whole boxful of anti-aging for putting my real age (30).  Someone on here said they put their age at 15 to avoid anti-aging!
> 
> I'm sure it's annoying to be mistaken for being so young, but someday it'll be awesome!  I get carded all the time, and I laugh at the cashier, especially when I have my kids with me.  And my mom is commonly mistaken for being DECADES younger (she's pretty happy about that).  If that is a real pic of you above your username, you are BEAUTIFUL, and you are rockin' the oxblood lip trend!


 I wonder if putting 15 as the age is foolproof in dodging anti-aging because I just might try it if I get any more anti-aging products. Although I think that would put me at risk of getting Taylor Swift perfumes instead haha.

Oh definitely! It's annoying to be asked if I want the kids menu in restaurants and to not be taken seriously when I say I'm in college, but being mistaken for someone much younger will be a lot more flattering when I have more years under my belt! My mom and grandma are both often mistaken for being younger too - my grandma is almost 80 and people think she's in her 50s! Yup, it's me and thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm moody from studying finals all day but this super happy positive post just made me so happy to see and I'm not even a part of the convo! I love seeing people being nice just for the sake of being nice! Go @magicalmom!

I've been stressing over messing up during my ODE exam last night and seeing her comment put a smile straight on my face!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got my box today and it contains overall I am happy and will keep this one sub 
 
 
Juice Beauty CC Cream
Juicy Couture Juicy Couture
Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo
the Balm cosmetics Hot Mama
Lifestyle Extra: Chuao Chocolatier maple bacon flavor


----------



## diana16 (Dec 8, 2012)

I really really hope I get the Chuao chocolate, other wise i will be tempted to buy it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know this wont be in the boxes, seeing as it's a brand new product, but I really love the idea of it!


This cracks me up. While this may be a new product to Benefit, my mom and many other women have used their lipsticks or cream blushes as multi use items. I remember my mom having to go somewhere quickly when I was little and she would grab her powder and lipstick and do her face in the car. She had a coral colored lipstick and used it for shadow, blush and lipstick. The funny part was, it always looked good. Just one of those sneaky things moms teach us I guess hehe


----------



## mb214 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my box today.....very underwhelming





Contents:

Tweezerman nail file

Juicy Couture perfume: I hate Juicy Couture, when I got viva la juicy I gave it a really bad review, so I think BB's claim they take into account poorly reviewed previous samples is definitely wrong. (And the kicker I actually like getting perfume samples, but only when they are not the widely popular ones that every store carries like Juliette has a gun)

Hot Mama theBalm

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter

No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Pretty underwhelming, although I think the Goop box remains my worst box
And, the warehouse destroyed the box itself, which is a bummer cause this one is so pretty


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay so I have gottem my star look, bb and waiting on ispy but I gott a say BB came in last ipsy bing my fav!!!  Oh btw is anyone gotten their box but its not updated on the site?


----------



## kryscuen89 (Dec 8, 2012)

did anyone else recieve their box ? i got mine in the mail today. but never got a shipping number and my box contents don't appear on my birchbox homepage. I found it really strange and although i was super stoked the box sucked and most likely i will cancel after in january after i spent my points. The weirdest thing was none of what was included in my box is on the birchbox site. 

my box included : 

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - .067 fl.oz foil tube packet

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream - .17 fl. oz foil tube

Juicy Couture Juicy Couture Perfume Sample - .05 fl. oz spray

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in Strip Tease - .34 fl. oz (full size)

&amp; Lifestyle Extra :

Emily's Chocolate Dark Chocolate Peppermint Fortune Cookie (full size)

anyone else have this strange issue ?


----------



## Melsy17 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just



> This is the box I got. I didn't think it was a bad box.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What I was really shocked by was that I received my shipping email yesterday, and when I tracked my box last night the only info it had was the typical Edgewood NY info. It was supposed to be delivered Tuesday but here it is! It typically takes 4 or 5 days to get to me in OH. just got this box too! Very surprised I got it then received and email saying my box shipped! Loving the lip gloss, not so sure about the cc cream tho. Overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Dec 8, 2012)

If I wanted to gift someone a yearly subscription, how does that work? Would there be a 4 week wait for the invite/box or would their box ship right away?


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't think my info would update to December today, but I was hoping it would. Oh well. Something to look forward to after my final on Monday.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

Got one of my boxes today:

- Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner- Purple

- Juice Beauty CC cream in the lighter color. It smells like something really familiar to me, but I can't place it. This is going to bug me... What does it remind you all of?

- Juicy perfume sample. Meh, I work right by the Juicy store on 5th Ave and the stench that wafts out of that place when I walk past makes me flinch.

- Nick Chavez Advanced Volume Shampoo- very nice size and I like how it smells.

- And the holiday fortune cookie, which was stupid- "a jolly old man will leave you short a glass of milk and some cookies this year." The cookie itself was good, though.
 

I still don't have a shipping notification for the second box.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy Hanukkah everybody! (I'm a Christmukkah kid so I share the holiday love evenly- I'm just all excited because I just did the menorah)!

Haha right after I posted this I got my tracking numbers! How weird is that?!?! Happy Hanukkah from Birchbox too! (I'm supposed to get it Tuesday).


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

Found this on Instagram, anyone know what the item on the bottom wrapper in silver paper is? And the tube next to the luminizer?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked and the tracking info is updated in my account - I have you beat weightwise at .497.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is even lower at .4660 haha! I'm getting nervous it's going to be all foils...


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got one of my boxes today:
> 
> ...


 That fortune cookie was delicious!! lol


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kryscuen89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else recieve their box ? i got mine in the mail today. but never got a shipping number and my box contents don't appear on my birchbox homepage. I found it really strange and although i was super stoked the box sucked and most likely i will cancel after in january after i spent my points. The weirdest thing was none of what was included in my box is on the birchbox site.
> 
> ...


 same box (meh) and same issue. My birchbox account on the website didn't update either, but I received it today.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same box (meh) and same issue. My birchbox account on the website didn't update either, but I received it today.





> Originally Posted by *kryscuen89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else recieve their box ? i got mine in the mail today. but never got a shipping number and my box contents don't appear on my birchbox homepage. I found it really strange and although i was super stoked the box sucked and most likely i will cancel after in january after i spent my points. The weirdest thing was none of what was included in my box is on the birchbox site.
> 
> ...


  
Ditto - my screen on BB didn't update either - so for now - I can't rate/get points.


----------



## kryscuen89 (Dec 8, 2012)

im really bummed about the box. the last three have sucker for me while my ipsy bags get better &amp; better.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

While I got my box without shipping info - I got a strange e-mail earlier in the week from a fulfillment center saying, "Your package shipped!"

Perhaps this was BB?


----------



## lililks (Dec 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, one of my 2 boxes today. Never received a shipping email, and my account didn't even show a tracking number until today. I just checked it so you guys can compare your own:
________________________________________

PackageID:     9102969011966050566995
Sequence Number:     040941207121378051
Zip Code:     XXXXX
Weight (lbs.):     0.3950
Projected Delivery Date:     Dec 12 2012
________________________________________

And here is my box. I'm pretty disappointed in the sizes, but at least I have another box coming:





1) Aerie Shimmer Fragrance (full size $14.95-$39.95) -  Surprisingly, I REALLY like this for winter. It says it's a "light-as-air blend of Bergamot, Peony, and Vanilla."

2) amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask (full size $12.00-$40.00) - I've been wanting to try this as it came in past boxes. Excited to try, should get 4 or 5 uses. Too bad it's not resealable.

3) Lashem Measurable DIfference Lash Gel Serum (full size $70.00) -  TEENY TINY. But it appears to be full and it says it can be used on lashes and brows, so I will be using it on sparse areas in my brows. Excited for this, I just hope there's even enough in the sample to see results.

4) theBalm cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer (full size $24.00) - Received this in a previous box for my other sub. I like it, but this is *UP FOR TRADE (pm me)*. I really want the Hot Mama blush they are sending out. Or Juice BB Cream.

5) *Lifestyle Extra* Chuao Chocolatier Assorted Chocopod  in Salted Chocolate Crunch (full size box of 7 $7.95) - I've wanted these, ordered 3 boxes that were I'm waiting to be shipped. This was the dark chocolate-bread crumb-sea salt flavor. The boyfriend and I split it immediately. It was delicious, so I'm glad I already bought some!

6) $50.00 off Rent the Runway - I don't think I will use this, but I will have to check out the website and decide.
So while I liked most of the the products, the sizes were a letdown and I was left thinking "That's it?"  Though I'm glad I received things I can use. Here's hoping my other box is better.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kryscuen89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im really bummed about the box. the last three have sucker for me while my ipsy bags get better &amp; better.


 I was just thinking the same.  Part of me wants to give up on BB - but what if they get better and I miss out!  

I do like trying some of the new non makeup  stuff (like the hair mask). The CC cream is only 1/2 filled (I put it up to the light). The lipgloss is actually a nice sparkling nude and full size which I like.  

I feel rather ambivalent right now.

Ipsy has been awesome (been only subbed since October).


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

So my "fortune,":  It will soon be time to don the holiday sweater.  






On the side note...the cookie was actually really tasty!


----------



## lililks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto - my screen on BB didn't update either - so for now - I can't rate/get points.


 It doesn't go up until the 10th. Don't worry, it'll go up.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 8, 2012)

My box shipped!!!! I think it said . 486 for a weight. It says Wednesday but I'm expecting Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 8, 2012)

I got my welcome box from a gift sub.today. Sorry no pic but here are contents: - mox botanicals lip butter - color club in status update shade (grey) - Harvey prince eu flirt - oscar blandito pronto texture &amp; volume spray - twistband - lifestyle extra : tilli bag Pretty happy since I love the mox, love nail polish and Harvey prince  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lililks (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok I figured it out


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2012)

I got mine in the mail today and am not exactly thrilled, even though I usually try to "appreciate the good" in BB.

--The balm Hot Mama sample (basically a Nars orgasm clone.)

--A cheap pink nail file as my "extra." 
--Juicy Couture perfume sample. How long has this stuff been around? Do they think I live in a cave lol...
--The clarifying hair shampoo. this was a decent size, enough for maybe 6 washes.
--The pomegranate lip balm that other people have gotten before.
 
Anyway, I tried the shampoo and I will try the Hot Mama, but I don't really feel excited about anything in this box. The sample size of Hot Mama is small and will be kind of a pain to apply. I don't know if the shampoo really did anything because I use conditioner that already does good things to my hair. This is the first time I haven't checked spoilers, and I always wondered if the spoilers ruined boxes for ppl because they see what others have gotten. But in this case, I was disappointed with no spoilers. Oh well, hope January is a good box. Good luck to everyone and I hope you enjoy your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm moody from studying finals all day but this super happy positive post just made me so happy to see and I'm not even a part of the convo! I love seeing people being nice just for the sake of being nice! Go @magicalmom!


 


> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been stressing over messing up during my ODE exam last night and seeing her comment put a smile straight on my face!


 Awwww, thanks to norther and legalista 



  I see a lot of negativity on the internet (sometimes even on these boards) and I try to counteract it with happy postings as often as possible!  GOOD LUCK on your exams, ladies! And may your Birchboxes have everything you want!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, one of my 2 boxes today. Never received a shipping email, and my account didn't even show a tracking number until today. I just checked it so you guys can compare your own:
> 
> ...


 Aerie? As in the American Eagle brand? That seems weird. I'd like this box, but I already got the Mary-Lou Manizer, so I know I won't get it.


----------



## kryscuen89 (Dec 8, 2012)

i do like alot of the non makeup stuff but i feel as if what they send doesn't have anything to do w| whats on my beauty profile. i dont how to fee lol


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box shipped!!!! I think it said . 486 for a weight. It says Wednesday but I'm expecting Tuesday.


 I just got this same notice, I think. Weight .49, due the 12th.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

LMAO - I JUST got an e-mail saying that my BB shipped - guess my e-mail is living in the past.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my box today and not only was it four days early, I am absolutely in love with it! Overall, this is probably my favorite box, at first glance, in months. All the sizes are great. Excited to try everything. 

How do you put a picture under the spoilers thingy?


----------



## lililks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and not only was it four days early, I am absolutely in love with it! Overall, this is probably my favorite box, at first glance, in months. All the sizes are great. Excited to try everything.
> 
> How do you put a picture under the spoilers thingy?


 Do a spoiler box, and separately add the photo in. Then drag the photo into the spoiler box.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone else HATE the way the Juice Beauty CC cream smells?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and not only was it four days early, I am absolutely in love with it! Overall, this is probably my favorite box, at first glance, in months. All the sizes are great. Excited to try everything.
> 
> How do you put a picture under the spoilers thingy?


 JessicaMarie, the easiest way to add a pic to a spoiler is to upload the picture as normal into the regular part of the post, but before submitting, highlight the picture and cut (Ctrl + x).  Open up a spoiler window, then paste the picture (Ctrl + v) into the spoilers box.  Add text details below (it's hard to tell box contents from the pic, we all appreciate when people add a list below the pic of what they got), then click OK on the spoiler window and submit the post!

And Zadidoll taught me how to do this.  She's amazing!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, I think I got this...




Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream: Never got to try a BB cream, so I'm excited for this

Kerastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique-Protect: I'm surprised they gave two packets. It's an excellent compromise for the whole foil packet issue

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in "Berry Pink": Nice color and it smells like those strawberry candies with the chewy center!

Thymes Nail Body Lotion: Smells great and it's a nice sized sample

Beauty Extra:

Thymes Lotus Santal Body Lotion:  Love that they gave a second scent to try. Nice work BB!


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 8, 2012)

Everyone with the same box as me thinks it stinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well! Better next month, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I think I got this...
> 
> ...


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

I must be a little out of touch...didn't realize they started shipping. Off to check my account now.


----------



## dd62 (Dec 8, 2012)

How is the color of the light cc cream? Any super pale girls here Get it yet?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 8, 2012)

My tracking number updated! Estimated delivery on the 13th, box weight of only 0.4380, which is definitely the lightest weight I've personally ever had.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is the color of the light cc cream? Any super pale girls here Get it yet?


 The light works perfectly for me and I have very light skin. It's also not yellow, which I've found most bb/cc creams are.



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else HATE the way the Juice Beauty CC cream smells?


I don't hate it, but it smells like something familiar. I just can't place what it smells like.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 8, 2012)

so my box weight is .3920. I'm terrified that it's gonna be all foil packets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't hate it, but it smells like something familiar. I just can't place what it smells like.


 Kinda reminds me of the water that's left behind in the salad spinner.  

Here are the ingredients for the Stem Cellular Repair Cream per Jucie Beauty's website:

*Current Formula Ingredients:*

Active Ingredient: Zinc Oxide 20%

Inactive Ingredients: Juice Beauty proprietary blend of fruit stem cells: apple buds, grape buds &amp; lemon bark. Organic juices of pyrus malus (organic apple juice)*, vitis vinifera (organic white grape juice)*, aloe barbadensis (organic aloe leaf juice)*, cocos nucifera (organic coconut oil)*, caprylic/capric triglyceride, sorbitan stearate, ricinus communis (castor seed oil), polyglyceryl-10 laurate, magnesium sulfate, helianthus annuus (organic sunflower seed oil)*, simmondsia chinensis (organic jojoba seed oil)*, tocopherol (Vitamin E), magnesium ascorbyl phosphate (Vitamin C), sodium hyaluronate (vegetable hyaluronic acid), malus sylvestris (apple buds), vitis vinifera (grape buds) &amp; citrus limonum (lemon bark), iron oxides, phenethyl alcohol, ethylhexylglycerin, citrus reticulata (mandarin) &amp; citrus aurantium (petitgrain) pure essential oils.

* = Certified organic ingredient


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 8, 2012)

I am wishing for the luminizer, cc cream, mox lip butter and clarifying shampoo. Any mix of these would be great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 8, 2012)

how is the cc cream coverage? i really want this product badly!!! i love EVERTHING that i have tried that is juice beauty so far but its soooo out of my price range hahaha


----------



## Legalista (Dec 8, 2012)

Juice has really good sales- sign up for their mailing list/twitter/Facebook! I just bought one of their kits at Ulta and got hooked and waited for a sale and purchased the regimen and saved almost 70 bucks!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 8, 2012)

You lucky ducks! I don't even have my email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## classybroad (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in vacation across the country for a week and came home to a box. I am too tired to post pics or blog until tomorrow. But I will say it looks like the worst box in 8 months. Most items will be going up for trade.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 8, 2012)

> While I got my box without shipping info - I got a strange e-mail earlier in the week from a fulfillment center saying, "Your package shipped!" Perhaps this was BB?


 I got this too and have no idea what it is.


----------



## xiehan (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this too and have no idea what it is.


 It's definitely not BB. My guess is it is one of the Allure summer giveaway items. I feel like those have (finally) been shipping the past couple of weeks, and that's the only thing I can think of that wouldn't necessarily be accompanied by any other confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 8, 2012)

> You lucky ducks! I don't even have my email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 I never got an email. Just checked my account and it shows the info. It wasn't there yesterday, but the box is 30 minutes away already. /)


----------



## amandah (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't remember who it was, but thanks for posting the $10 off code for BB. RTR10. I was going to wait for my 9 month code in january but got to order early!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 8, 2012)

Just checked my shipping and my box wait is .3940. Did anyone's weigh this much? I hope I like my box.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's definitely not BB. My guess is it is one of the Allure summer giveaway items. I feel like those have (finally) been shipping the past couple of weeks, and that's the only thing I can think of that wouldn't necessarily be accompanied by any other confirmation e-mail.


 I didn't do the allure summer giveaway


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

So I got my box- 2 days early...yay!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



purple eyeko liquid liner- I love, juicy couture perfume which I could totally live without, nick Chavez volumizing shampoo- I' hoped right in the shower after opening my box- awesome product, juicy cc cream- love their products, fortune cookie which my sis and I split and the dress rent coupon- this I won't use and if anyone wants it it's theirs.

Overall I'm super happy with my box!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe it's my Ipsy? BB tracking number on the website didn't match the e-mail.

I dunno - just glad I am not the only one who got this e-mail.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought the purple eyeko eyeliner a few months ago - I LOVE IT! I really want to buy different colors once I get more BB points!

EDIT - hit submit by accident.

Tried the Model Co. lipgloss -- I LOVE IT as well.  It has great staying power and it is the first nude color that doesn't look too pink or over powering on my lips.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this too and have no idea what it is.


 I got one like this when my NBTT shipped.  No other info...was weird that it came like that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one like this when my NBTT shipped.  No other info...was weird that it came like that.


 Did you ever get your NBTT? Did you like it? (I feel responsible)


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

I got that shipping notice too. The only boxes I get are Birchbox and the Pop Sugar bag. If it's not the Allure summer giveaway, maybe a different free product promo? I signed up to get a free mascara from them a couple of months ago, maybe it's that?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice! Anyone else have a .55 weight?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked and the tracking info is updated in my account - I have you beat weightwise at .497.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 0.3850 - Winner of foil packets....right here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Dec 8, 2012)

YAY my box shipped. Maybe for once I can actually not spoil myself and be surprised when I open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that shipping notice too. The only boxes I get are Birchbox and the Pop Sugar bag. If it's not the Allure summer giveaway, maybe a different free product promo? I signed up to get a free mascara from them a couple of months ago, maybe it's that?


 I didn't sign up for any other free thing.

The only subs I do are: 

Ipsy

BB

Love With Food


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't sign up for any other free thing.
> ...


Maybe we're all getting a pony for Christmas, then.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe we're all getting a pony for Christmas, then.


 Ha - I just thought of this:


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha - I just thought of this:


 
LOL. I'd take him anyway.


----------



## denise89 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my email that my box shipped! Hopefully it will come before this coming Wednesday, I want to pack some samples for a Disneyland trip I'm going to!


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notice! Anyone else have a .55 weight?


 Not me.  Mine's 0.5499.  




  Due Tuesday.


----------



## xiehan (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't sign up for any other free thing.
> ...


 Could be Love With Food, then? I'm 99% sure it's not BB or Ipsy, so LWF is the only other sub we have in common.

I don't get NBTT so it's not that, either.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could be Love With Food, then? I'm 99% sure it's not BB or Ipsy, so LWF is the only other sub we have in common.
> ...


 That's what I was thinking.  I e-mailed them asking if it was them - they never got back.  When I did some research - the fulfillment center is about 40 min drive away from LWF headquarters.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 8, 2012)

> That's what I was thinking. Â I e-mailed them asking if it was them - they never got back. Â When I did some research - the fulfillment center is about 40 min drive away from LWF headquarters.


 That could be it because I get Love with Food too. It's weird though because I usually get shipping emails from them.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel like a detective!  It does seem more and more like it is LWF.  Which means it is on it's way! YAY!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh great... I'll get a whole boxful of anti-aging for putting my real age (30).  Someone on here said they put their age at 15 to avoid anti-aging!
> 
> I'm sure it's annoying to be mistaken for being so young, but someday it'll be awesome!  I get carded all the time, and I laugh at the cashier, especially when I have my kids with me.  And my mom is commonly mistaken for being DECADES younger (she's pretty happy about that).  If that is a real pic of you above your username, you are BEAUTIFUL, and you are rockin' the oxblood lip trend!


You guys, I know someone who was constantly mistaken for a fourteen year old, because she is so petite. She got a lot of sun last summer, and got pretty burnt on her face. Now no one would ever mistake her for a teen, because she has some very prominent wrinkles on her face. Is that really better? If you're lucky enough to have a petite figure, and a baby face, take care of it. Some age prevention is not going to make you look even younger, but you might avoid going from pre-teen to old lady.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 8, 2012)

My box shipped the weight is 0.4872. I hope I get at least the CC cream or the Hot Mama, either one would make me happy.


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 8, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time time poster here. Just checcked my account and my box has shipped! Any box twins?   

Shipping weight: 0.535

Estimated delivery: Dec. 13th


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever get your NBTT? Did you like it? (I feel responsible)


 
I got it!  I love it!  Oil of Olay hasn't been opened but I've tried/used everything else!  Looooooooooooove the Yon Ka Masque I got.  UNGH.  Seriously, I'd marry it.  teehee!  Thanks for telling me about how truly cool it was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys, I know someone who was constantly mistaken for a fourteen year old, because she is so petite. She got a lot of sun last summer, and got pretty burnt on her face. Now no one would ever mistake her for a teen, because she has some very prominent wrinkles on her face. Is that really better? If you're lucky enough to have a petite figure, and a baby face, take care of it. Some age prevention is not going to make you look even younger, but you might avoid going from pre-teen to old lady.


 I do recognise that I am lucky to look young, but it's honestly infuriating to be treated like a lying child when you tell someone your age/your year in school after they ask or you correct them, or to be completely ignored by staff in higher end stores because they don't think you're worth their time. Neither end of the spectrum is all that great. I'm not going to suddenly start chain smoking so I can look older, but that doesn't mean I'll be over the moon to see anti-aging products in my Birchbox either.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got an email. Just checked my account and it shows the info. It wasn't there yesterday, but the box is 30 minutes away already. /)


Where do you click to find the info?I cant find it on birchbox.com


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where do you click to find the info?I cant find it on birchbox.com


 Account setting (found under your name on the right hand side)


----------



## ahkae (Dec 8, 2012)

The weight of my box is 0.4370. I hope it's not mainly sample packets like box 3 I received in October.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!  I love it!  Oil of Olay hasn't been opened but I've tried/used everything else!  Looooooooooooove the Yon Ka Masque I got.  UNGH.  Seriously, I'd marry it.  teehee!  Thanks for telling me about how truly cool it was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay! I'm so glad! I thought that particular Test Tube was an incredible value. With some GREAT stuff!

What CellCeuticals product did you get? 

Oh and what's UNGH?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Account setting (found under your name on the right hand side)


Oh i found it! Mine doesn't have any info yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight of my box is 0.4370. I hope it's not mainly sample packets like box 3 I received in October.


 Box twins! I hope it's not mainly packets either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to say I'm relieved to see someone else with the same weight though lol


----------



## lauravee (Dec 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who never gets box weight (or even updated tracking info until the day or night before it delivers?). I'm grateful that my box shipped early this month, but my lack of shipping info is totally impeding my ability to speculate box contents via postal weight!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! I'm so glad! I thought that particular Test Tube was an incredible value. With some GREAT stuff!
> 
> ...


 I got the eye serum stuff from CellCeuticals.  It's alright...better than any of the others I've tried but still not OMG THE BEST EVARRRRRRRRRRR.  So I'm still searching on the eye serum but this is pretty awesome.  It was an awesome value.  I mean, I got FAR more value than 4 months of BB for about the same price.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Ungh is just me grunting in delight.  hahaha!)


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

i Just received my tracking number i have to say the weight of my Birchbox is making me really nervous! I hope i don't receive another Dud!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

ht (lbs.):
0.3930
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 12 2012


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!  I love it!  Oil of Olay hasn't been opened but I've tried/used everything else!  Looooooooooooove the Yon Ka Masque I got.  UNGH.  Seriously, I'd marry it.  teehee!  Thanks for telling me about how truly cool it was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I know that you weren't talking to me lol but I also received the Yo Ka Masque and it is AMAZING!!!!!  Seriously the best stuff ever and I will buy this when I finish up what I have.. love love love love love it!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That could be it because I get Love with Food too. It's weird though because I usually get shipping emails from them.


 If you want to be sure, there should be a phone number on the shipping company's website (that is, UPS/FedEx/whatever) that you can call for additional information.  I've done that multiple times when I received mysterious tracking information emails with no shipper name attached.

ETA:  I seem to lack enthusiasm about these boxes this month.  I don't even feel like clicking in the tracking email to see where my box is.  Last year's December box was *horrible* for me (those Showstoppers tapes *ripped my flesh*!  I could feel this weird sparking sensation going down my neck and spine whenever something touched the spot where it tore my skin off, and since I had been using them to hold my bra straps in place on my shoulders, well, the sparking was frequent), and I think I'm just dreading a repeat traumatic experience.


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i Just received my tracking number i have to say the weight of my Birchbox is making me really nervous! I hope i don't receive another Dud!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> 
> ...


yikes, that is light mine is .5100 anyone else have this weight


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried/smelled the Shea Terra  Rooibos and Berries body cream?  I received the banana scent last month and loved how moisturizing it was but absolutely hated the smell.  I don't think I would like the gingered pumpkin or white chocolate but wasn't sure how the rooibos and berries would smell

either.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's exactly why I'm SO nervous, everyone else's is much heavier than mine!

If its full of foil packets again im emailing them and canceling.Fingers crossed that it's something good.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2012)

My tracking finally updated!

Box weight: 0.4910


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind the Kerastase foil packets because I've been wanting to try their products and at least they give you two.


----------



## Amber Back (Dec 9, 2012)

Got my box today &amp; thought it was awesome!


(spoiler link) And my full size item was even in the color i'd have picked!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do recognise that I am lucky to look young, but it's honestly infuriating to be treated like a lying child when you tell someone your age/your year in school after they ask or you correct them, or to be completely ignored by staff in higher end stores because they don't think you're worth their time. Neither end of the spectrum is all that great. I'm not going to suddenly start chain smoking so I can look older, but that doesn't mean I'll be over the moon to see anti-aging products in my Birchbox either.


I hear you on that. People at high end stores are snooty to everyone, unless it looks like you have a lot of money. It's wrong, but true. There are a lot of situations when looking younger is a disadvantage. I do think at some point you'll look more like 19-25, and be happy about it. That's what happened for me. I personally, wish that I had started moisturizing and doing serum regularly at least a few years sooner.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is anyones birchbox weight 0.3930???


----------



## Amber Back (Dec 9, 2012)

> If I wanted to gift someone a yearly subscription, how does that work? Would there be a 4 week wait for the invite/box or would their box ship right away?


 When I bought a gift sub (about a yr ago), I was able to pick the date I wanted it to ship.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyones birchbox weight 0.3930???


I had a box that was around that weight and it turned out to be a pretty good box - I got the beautyblender that month. After that month,  I don't really think too much about the weight of a box.


----------



## epsteincouture (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a purchase question for you girls. I had 300 points in my Birchbox account and I decided to use up the points tonight since  they had that $10 off coupon code. My total came out to $26 and I used my points to pay for the two items (jouer sparkle &amp; pop and kiehls orange flower and lychee body wash). The problem is it used up all 300 points when it should have used only 260 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is this how the reward point system works on purchasing products in the store. Im pretty bummed I didn't know about that prior otherwise I would have gotten another product as well so I didn't waste 40 points.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a purchase question for you girls. I had 300 points in my Birchbox account and I decided to use up the points tonight since  they had that $10 off coupon code. My total came out to $26 and I used my points to pay for the two items (jouer sparkle &amp; pop and kiehls orange flower and lychee body wash). The problem is it used up all 300 points when it should have used only 260 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is this how the reward point system works on purchasing products in the store. Im pretty bummed I didn't know about that prior otherwise I would have gotten another product as well so I didn't waste 40 points.


  yup you get them in increments of 100 and you have to spend them in increments of 100 too. it sucks but those are their rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a purchase question for you girls. I had 300 points in my Birchbox account and I decided to use up the points tonight since  they had that $10 off coupon code. My total came out to $26 and I used my points to pay for the two items (jouer sparkle &amp; pop and kiehls orange flower and lychee body wash). The problem is it used up all 300 points when it should have used only 260 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is this how the reward point system works on purchasing products in the store. Im pretty bummed I didn't know about that prior otherwise I would have gotten another product as well so I didn't waste 40 points.


 They do take out points in increments of 100/$10, unfortunately. I'm not sure why they have it set up that way!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a purchase question for you girls. I had 300 points in my Birchbox account and I decided to use up the points tonight since  they had that $10 off coupon code. My total came out to $26 and I used my points to pay for the two items (jouer sparkle &amp; pop and kiehls orange flower and lychee body wash). The problem is it used up all 300 points when it should have used only 260 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is this how the reward point system works on purchasing products in the store. Im pretty bummed I didn't know about that prior otherwise I would have gotten another product as well so I didn't waste 40 points.


 Yeah, you can only use them in increments of 100.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

that's what happened to me but i read one of zadidolls post's to add something small like an eyelash card etc to make it all add up to however many points you are spending.Birchbox is sneaky lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2012)

: So if I wanted to use the $10 off $35 and get the full use of my $30 worth of points, I should buy... $40 worth of things?  'Cause then it's $40-10 = $30 = all my points.

Which, in fairness is still a pretty good deal since 20% off $40 comes out to $32 (so you'd end up paying $2). I guess I should figure out what I want/like from the store...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you weren't talking to me lol but I also received the Yo Ka Masque and it is AMAZING!!!!!  Seriously the best stuff ever and I will buy this when I finish up what I have.. love love love love love it!!!


 It REALLY is!  I wouldn't mind trying out some of their other products to see if I love them as well.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

I really do hope it's something amazing like that!


----------



## JLR594 (Dec 9, 2012)

No shipping info for me.  Not even on my account page.  :-(


----------



## epsteincouture (Dec 9, 2012)

aw bummer! thanks ladies!! At least I know how it works for future purchases!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2012)

Same here. No updates here ï¿£Ëï¿£


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Dec 9, 2012)

is there a page of spoilers yet?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> : So if I wanted to use the $10 off $35 and get the full use of my $30 worth of points, I should buy... $40 worth of things?  'Cause then it's $40-10 = $30 = all my points.
> 
> Which, in fairness is still a pretty good deal since 20% off $40 comes out to $32 (so you'd end up paying $2). I guess I should figure out what I want/like from the store...


 I highly recommend working things out so that you are not paying even one dollar!  Pay it all via points *or* dollars, not a combination.  The Birchbox store has,,,  let's call them inventory issues.  I think that out of the last four orders I received, either one of the items was out of stock or Birchbox's warehouse messed up on the packing.  On one of the orders, I paid a couple of dollars because I didn't have enough points to cover the order -- and then when they were out of stock of one of the items, they did something bizarre involving *deducting* points and then giving me a partial point refund, but since they had deducted points, I was shorted on the point refund.  I don't think they ever gave me back the correct number of points, but they did at least attempt to correct it, so I just dropped it because I was too tired to try to explain the math via email.  After that experience, if I'm using points, I use *only* points, and I order in increments of as close to $10 as possible so I don't lose a ton of points.  It can take a very long time for me to get an order worked out so I'm only paying points and no cash, and even then, my last two orders had two completely different things messed up.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Same here. No updates here ï¿£Ëï¿£


 Yeah, no updates for me. It doesn't mean anything other than we're probably not getting the boxes that have already been posted. We've yet to see what will be this month's reject or "punishment" box, though. I NEED A GOOD BOX THIS MONTH, BIRCHBOX. I HAVE FINALS STRESS ACNE.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No
> ...


 Mine said processing until I got the shipping email. So there is still hope lol. I can't wait to get mine! such a good price! Im bummed that I spend 200 points since I was saving them for a wonderstruck, but it was totally worth it! I I hope they ship your!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried/smelled the Shea Terra  Rooibos and Berries body cream?  I received the banana scent last month and loved how moisturizing it was but absolutely hated the smell.  I don't think I would like the gingered pumpkin or white chocolate but wasn't sure how the rooibos and berries would smell
> 
> either.


I have 5 of the Shea Terra body creams, the Rooibos and Berries is more of a lighter berry scent not too strong at all. The White Chocolate smells like chocolate and very delicious. Bourbon Vanilla has a wonderful hint of vanilla and once again not too overwhelming. Gingered Pumpkin leans more on the ginger side than pumpkin for me. The last one I have is Marula and it is a nutty scent. Overall I love all the scents I have gotten and when I run out of these I'll try the others that they have. I hope this helps


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 9, 2012)

noooo!  i don't want two boxes the same again!  all the joy in having two subscriptions is so you can maybe try several different products.  i've got one coming that's .5090 (dec 13 delivery) and one that's .5130 (dec 12).  that's a little too similar for my liking.  fingers crossed!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 9, 2012)

i'd really love to try the 29 preserves night moisture.  I'm not even sure if they're sampling it this time, but it has appeared in the shop, and I'm always on the lookout for something to make my skincare routine more sound and effective.  and i am 29, after all.  preserve me, 29 preserves!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 9, 2012)

No updates for me yet either


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

> Has anyone tried/smelled the Shea Terra Â Rooibos and Berries body cream? Â I received the banana scent last month and loved how moisturizing it was but absolutely hated the smell. Â I don't think I would like the gingered pumpkin or white chocolate but wasn't sure how the rooibos and berries would smell either.


 I bought someone the white chocolate as a gift and it actually smells like white chocolate and since the banana smelled like actual banana I would go for it!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

If



> : So if I wanted to use the $10 off $35 and get the full use of my $30 worth of points, I should buy... $40 worth of things?  'Cause then it's $40-10 = $30 = all my points. Which, in fairness is still a pretty good deal since 20% off $40 comes out to $32 (so you'd end up paying $2). I guess I should figure out what I want/like from the store...


 If your box hasn't shipped yet you may be able to return and still redeem the rest of your points- the FAQ says you can return or add another item to your order as long as it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

Update email officially came this morning. Looks like this is going to be a good week for deliveries!


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

> I highly recommend working things out so that you are not paying even one dollar! Â Pay it all via points *or* dollars, not a combination. Â The Birchbox store has,,, Â let's call them inventory issues. Â I think that out of the last four orders I received, either one of the items was out of stock or Birchbox's warehouse messed up on the packing. Â On one of the orders, I paid a couple of dollars because I didn't have enough points to cover the order -- and then when they were out of stock of one of the items, they did something bizarre involving *deducting* points and then giving me a partial point refund, but since they had deducted points, I was shorted on the point refund. Â I don't think they ever gave me back the correct number of points, but they did at least attempt to correct it, so I just dropped it because I was too tired to try to explain the math via email. Â After that experience, if I'm using points, I use *only* points, and I order in increments of as close to $10 as possible so I don't lose a ton of points. Â It can take a very long time for me to get an order worked out so I'm only paying points and no cash, and even then, my last two orders had two completely different things messed up.


 Funny that we can only use points in increments, yet Birchbox does not refund in increments of $10. :-/


----------



## gemstone (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny that we can only use points in increments, yet Birchbox does not refund in increments of $10. :-/


 Why would they?  If you are returning something that is was $15 but you placed your order using only points, it doesn't make sense to get anything other than 150 points.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why would they?  If you are returning something that is was $15 but you placed your order using only points, it doesn't make sense to get anything other than 150 points.


 What you just said doesn't make sense....If you used 200 points to pay for the $15 item, then Yes actually you should be getting all 200 points back if you return it since they take the points in 100 increments. Basically you would be losing $5 in points otherwise just for returning an item


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, Stila is on Hautelook today.  They have the full-size All Over Liquid Shimmer in #3 for $10.  I got this there on the same deal before.  It's supposed to be gold, but to me it seems like a light peaches-and-cream type color.  Really beautiful.


----------



## missbritt (Dec 9, 2012)

> noooo! Â i don't want two boxes the same again! Â all the joy in having two subscriptions is so you can maybe try several different products. Â i've got one coming that's .5090 (dec 13 delivery) and one that's .5130 (dec 12). Â that's a little too similar for my liking. Â fingers crossed! Â


 We are box twins for .5090! Mine is supposed to be arriving 12/12, but the tracking hasn't updated since Edgewood NY. Hoping for no foil packets. I have been subbed since March and I usually get a decent in-between box. I am also getting the December myglam/ipsy. BB has not been impressing me lately and this could be a make it or break it month =/


----------



## missbritt (Dec 9, 2012)

> Could be Love With Food, then? I'm 99% sure it's not BB or Ipsy, so LWF is the only other sub we have in common. I don't get NBTT so it's not that, either.


 I also get LWF and I am thinking that's what it is. The shipment originated out of Oakland, CA and that's where LWF normally comes from. Has anyone seen any spoilers for Decembers box yet?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missbritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also get LWF and I am thinking that's what it is. The shipment originated out of Oakland, CA and that's where LWF normally comes from. Has anyone seen any spoilers for Decembers box yet?


 If you mean spoilers on LWF -- they don't do them. Sometimes you can kinda guess what may be in the boxes by seeing what is in the 'store,' or seeing if anyone did an unboxing video on YouTube.

As for BB - I think usually around the 10th or so people have been able to get spoilers.  

I will say though, by getting my box early this  month - it was nice to have a surprise.


----------



## karenX (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone have .5050 weight, or close to it?


----------



## njachym13 (Dec 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## diana16 (Dec 9, 2012)

No tracking info booooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Dec 9, 2012)

Mybox is .5040! Box twins! Hoping for a good one. : )


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

> Why would they? Â If you are returning something that is was $15 but you placed your order using only points, it doesn't make sense to get anything other than 150 points.Â


 I was referring to the original post, which stated that only a partial point refund was given. Also, if I made a $15 purchase, then Birchbox would take 200 points....they only accept increments of 100. So if it was returned for any reason, I really think the refund should be what was paid - 200 points.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

> What you just said doesn't make sense....If you used 200 points to pay for the $15 item, then Yes actually you should be getting all 200 points back if you return it since they take the points in 100 increments. Basically you would be losing $5 in points otherwise just for returning an item


 Exactly!


----------



## katcole (Dec 9, 2012)

5470   anyone lol


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have .5050 weight, or close to it?


 Mine's .5090


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 9, 2012)

my box weight is .4920... has anyone received a box with this weight yet?? my second bb also shipped yesterday, but the tracking number hasn't updated yet. i really hope i'm not box twins with myself...


----------



## amandah (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine was .5470. I got the eyeko liner, nick chavez shampoo, cc cream, juicy perfume and a fortune cookie.


----------



## katcole (Dec 9, 2012)

thank you, im new,so maybe or maybe not ,right that I will get that one?


----------



## antonella (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it me or it seems like theirs not gonna be many diffrent boxes


----------



## katcole (Dec 9, 2012)

Were the also doing those frownie things,I have not seen anyone,yet who got those.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Were the also doing those frownie things,I have not seen anyone,yet who got those.


 What frownie things?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What you just said doesn't make sense....If you used 200 points to pay for the $15 item, then Yes actually you should be getting all 200 points back if you return it since they take the points in 100 increments. Basically you would be losing $5 in points otherwise just for returning an item


 I think she's assuming that people aren't going to just "waste" 50 points. In the case that someone does, yeah, that sucks, but why do that?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5470   anyone lol


 .55 expected to arrive tuesday


----------



## amidea (Dec 9, 2012)

slightly off topic, but my latest order from bb got delivered today (including four boxes of chocopods...) i was surprised bc on the website it still says the order is processing, but all the better for me!

also i ordered a beauty blender -  could someone tell me how well it works with pressed powder foundation?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> slightly off topic, but my latest order from bb got delivered today (including four boxes of chocopods...) i was surprised bc on the website it still says the order is processing, but all the better for me!
> 
> also i ordered a beauty blender -  could someone tell me how well it works with pressed powder foundation?


 Ive never used it on pressed powder. I personally wouldnt use it on pressed powder, just on liquid. Interesting though. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> slightly off topic, but my latest order from bb got delivered today (including four boxes of chocopods...) i was surprised bc on the website it still says the order is processing, but all the better for me!
> 
> also i ordered a beauty blender -  could someone tell me how well it works with pressed powder foundation?


I've never used the beauty blender for pressed powder and the instructions that beauty blender puts out is for liquid foundation only. It might pick up more powder than a powder puff so I'm imagining it would cake on the powder instead of giving you the finish that the beauty blender is known to give.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were the also doing those frownie things,I have not seen anyone,yet who got those.


 Do you mean the under-eye patches from the sneak peeks?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it hasn't been mentioned yet, Stila is on Hautelook today.  They have the full-size All Over Liquid Shimmer in #3 for $10.  I got this there on the same deal before.  It's supposed to be gold, but to me it seems like a light peaches-and-cream type color.  Really beautiful.


 I loved the sample I got in my bb but it was a rose-pink color- the color on hautelook looks super pale...does it still blend into cheeks nicely? (That's where I mainly use it...)


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 9, 2012)

i have been on the hunt for those chuao chocolate bars, &amp; i keep getting disappointed. someone on here said that they found them at whole foods, so I went to mine but they didn't have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then someone else said that they found them in target and my target didn't have them either  /emoticons/sa[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know i could order them from BB, but someone got one that was near expired, so i don't want to risk that... i think that this is a sign that i should be eating healthier and not eating potato chip chocolate LOL.

anyways does anyone know anywhere else that i could find the delicious chuao chocolate bars?


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have been on the hunt for those chuao chocolate bars, &amp; i keep getting disappointed. someone on here said that they found them at whole foods, so I went to mine but they didn't have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then someone else said that they found them in target and my target didn't have them either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know i could order them from BB, but someone got one that was near expired, so i don't want to risk that... i think that this is a sign that i should be eating healthier and not eating potato chip chocolate LOL.
> 
> anyways does anyone know anywhere else that i could find the delicious chuao chocolate bars?


 If you go on the Chuao website you can put in your zipcode and it has places that sell Chuao.  However, when I went to the target near me that had them, they only had one flavor, firecracker.  THat one's my favorite but I was hoping to pick up a few more kinds.


----------



## dlynncoates (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Shipping Info:
> 
> ...


 .5040 here!  Haven't had any updates to let me know what's in it, though!  Oh, the anticipation!  Mine is schedule to arrive the same date, too!


----------



## xiehan (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> slightly off topic, but my latest order from bb got delivered today (including four boxes of chocopods...) i was surprised bc on the website it still says the order is processing, but all the better for me!
> 
> also i ordered a beauty blender -  could someone tell me how well it works with pressed powder foundation?


 I can't say about pressed powder, but I've used it with a loose finishing powder and it works fine. In fact, it works better than anything else I've ever tried for applying loose powder.

I just wet it and squeeze out all the excess, then pat it on just like with a liquid foundation.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 5 of the Shea Terra body creams, the Rooibos and Berries is more of a lighter berry scent not too strong at all. The White Chocolate smells like chocolate and very delicious. Bourbon Vanilla has a wonderful hint of vanilla and once again not too overwhelming. Gingered Pumpkin leans more on the ginger side than pumpkin for me. The last one I have is Marula and it is a nutty scent. Overall I love all the scents I have gotten and when I run out of these I'll try the others that they have. I hope this helps


  
The bourbon vanilla sounds nice, i'll have to go to Shea Terra's website.  Also, wouldn't mind the rooibos and berries since you say the scent isn't too strong.  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 9, 2012)

> The bourbon vanilla sounds nice, i'll have to go to Shea Terra's website. Â Also, wouldn't mind the rooibos and berries since you say the scent isn't too strong. Â Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I sampled the bourbon vanilla and loved the scent. I'm working my way through a full size of the white chocolate now and really like that one, too. Lol, I think they're probably all pretty nice and you can't go wrong with any choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm really excited to get my box because its shipped so early for me this month!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was referring to the original post, which stated that only a partial point refund was given.
> 
> Also, if I made a $15 purchase, then Birchbox would take 200 points....they only accept increments of 100. So if it was returned for any reason, I really think the refund should be what was paid - 200 points.


 Sorry, I thought you meant in general!  They definitely should refund the 200 then.  Although, to be honest, I feel like they are pretty clear about about only being able to use points in increments of 100, and don't feel that much sympathy for this mistake.  (Otherwise, people would just be able to apply every ten points for a $1 off a purchase).  It would be different if they didn't state it plainly on the points page.

But it still is lame for bb to make you to basically lose out twice.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 9, 2012)

I always end up paying $1-$10 on BB orders because they deduct on a 100 point basis. So I'd rather pay a few dollars out of pocket than lose up to X amount of points lol. Usually what takes me the longest is determining how to spend and get the most bang for my buck between two accounts and get some free shipping tossed in. I just depleted points on both accounts though, so I probably won't make any more orders til March or April.. April's my Bday month, so maybe I'll wait til then and go nuts lol.


----------



## steph90 (Dec 9, 2012)

Still no shipping/tracking info for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully all of us that haven't had our boxes shipped out yet will get the info soon! I'm really curious what the December boxes are going to have.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 9, 2012)

I got a notice on my main account and the weight is .554 with a delivery date of 12/11. This account has been getting delivered 1-3 days later than estimated for the last three months, though. But, by tomorrow my page should update and the contents revealed! Hope I get one of the boxes some of you ladies are already revealing. Nothing to report on account #2 yet.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

So, I just went on the Shea Terra website.  I was not prepared for all of the amazing things they have.    I just added like 6 things to my cart.


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the sample I got in my bb but it was a rose-pink color- the color on hautelook looks super pale...does it still blend into cheeks nicely? (That's where I mainly use it...)


It does blend nicely, but yep, it's super pale.  Kinda along the lines of Mary Lou-maizer.  Definitely not an illuminating blush.  It's strictly a highlighter.


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just went on the Shea Terra website.  I was not prepared for all of the amazing things they have.    I just added like 6 things to my cart.


If you haven't already and didn't know, sign up for notification of sales and wait a week or so.  A few weeks at the mid-to-end of each month they have 30% off everything.  =)  ( &lt;- Edit to add smiley so I sound helpful rather than bossy! 



)


----------



## xiehan (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you haven't already and didn't know, sign up for notification of sales and wait a week or so.  A few weeks at the mid-to-end of each month they have 30% off everything.  =)  ( &lt;- Edit to add smiley so I sound helpful rather than bossy!
> ...


 The sale is already on this month! The code is dec2012.

I ordered the little body whippers for all my female co-workers. Super excited to hear what they think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, wow!  They're early this month!  Huh!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steph90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping/tracking info for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully all of us that haven't had our boxes shipped out yet will get the info soon! I'm really curious what the December boxes are going to have.


 Me neither! Every time I see that someone else got their shipping info, I check my email... then go check the BB website... JUST IN CASE.  This staggered shipment thing is killin' me!  It's my first box, so I'm trying to be patient.  It's not working


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have been on the hunt for those chuao chocolate bars, &amp; i keep getting disappointed. someone on here said that they found them at whole foods, so I went to mine but they didn't have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then someone else said that they found them in target and my target didn't have them either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know i could order them from BB, but someone got one that was near expired, so i don't want to risk that... i think that this is a sign that i should be eating healthier and not eating potato chip chocolate LOL.
> 
> anyways does anyone know anywhere else that i could find the delicious chuao chocolate bars?


 Surprisingly, I found them at Walmart in my area for $3.98..they only had Spicy Maya and Firecraker though, so sad for me..I can't handle peppers well.


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't say about pressed powder, but I've used it with a loose finishing powder and it works fine. In fact, it works better than anything else I've ever tried for applying loose powder.
> ...


i did the same with loose mineral foundation, i think it worked well actually!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 9, 2012)

My shipping JUST updated...no tracking info though


----------



## amidea (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i did the same with loose mineral foundation, i think it worked well actually!


 thanks for everyones help! i have both pressed and loose so i'll try it with both.


----------



## lililks (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The sale is already on this month! The code is dec2012.
> ...


 How much do you have to spend for the 30% discount?


----------



## chrissymarie (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone know where i can find a list of this month's boxes?


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you haven't already and didn't know, sign up for notification of sales and wait a week or so.  A few weeks at the mid-to-end of each month they have 30% off everything.  =)  ( &lt;- Edit to add smiley so I sound helpful rather than bossy!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The sale is already on this month! The code is dec2012.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip and code    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The little whippers make a cute gift!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It does blend nicely, but yep, it's super pale.  Kinda along the lines of Mary Lou-maizer.  Definitely not an illuminating blush.  It's strictly a highlighter.


 Thanks! I might pass on that, even though it's a good deal because I already have a paler one I'm using up and I really loved that rose one! i'm gonna have to save up and get it with points!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

This is slightly off topic, but is there a way to make a "wish list" sort of thing in Birchbox? I have fun looking around and flagging things the next shampoo I might wanna try when I run out, ect. ect. and I know I will never remember by the time I'm ready to purchase but I hate leaving everything in my shopping cart..


----------



## epsteincouture (Dec 9, 2012)

I got my Chuao firecracker bar from my walmart. Google chuao (I think it only works for the firecracker one) firecracker at walmart and it will pull up the link. You cant order it online but you type in your zipcode to search for the closest walmart near you that carries chuao! At my location they had firecracker and the spicy one. Hope that works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 9, 2012)

> How much do you have to spend for the 30% discount?Â


 There's no minimum. You do have to spend $75 for free shipping though, otherwise it's like $6 or $7.


----------



## xiehan (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's no minimum. You do have to spend $75 for free shipping though, otherwise it's like $6 or $7.


 I found that when I used the code the free shipping didn't apply until I hit over $150 before the discount. But I was actually planning on spending that much anyway... so it didn't really matter. It just surprised me because it wasn't entirely clear why that was the case..


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just doing a bit of Christmas shopping on the website and it went down for maintenance. Box updates perhaps?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just doing a bit of Christmas shopping on the website and it went down for maintenance. Box updates perhaps?


 I sure hope so!! I can't wait to see the boxes and try to figure out which could be mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of y'all who have tried the Chuao, what flavours did you like best? I'm thinking of popping by to the nearest HEB to grab some as stocking stuffers for my family.


----------



## tiff1002 (Dec 9, 2012)

That weight is exactly the weight of mine (.5070).  I hope I get at least one good thing!


----------



## tiff1002 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have .5050 weight, or close to it?


 I have .5070 as the weight of my  package.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have .5070 as the weight of my  package.


 That's the same weight of my box!



  Due on the 13th!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sure hope so!! I can't wait to see the boxes and try to figure out which could be mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For those of y'all who have tried the Chuao, what flavours did you like best? I'm thinking of popping by to the nearest HEB to grab some as stocking stuffers for my family.


 HEB carries Chuao?


----------



## antonella (Dec 9, 2012)

ugh i have no info


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

I got an email on my 2nd account tonight, but my mother's and sister's accounts still have no updates, either. 

Less than 12 hrs to box pics, though, I hope!


----------



## iluvteffy (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the same weight of my box!
> 
> ...


Thats my weight as well .5070!! Mine is expected on the 13th, but I'll probably get it tomorrow or Tuesday seeing as I'm in Jersey and it usually delivers fairly quickly once tracking updates.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 9, 2012)

No shipping email yet but I logged onto Birchbox and I do finally have tracking info.  Here's my question though.. it seems like most people know how much their box weighs.. how?  Where is this listed?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats my weight as well .5070!! Mine is expected on the 13th, but I'll probably get it tomorrow or Tuesday seeing as I'm in Jersey and it usually delivers fairly quickly once tracking updates.


Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  please post pics! I'm in VA and my boxes almost always go past VA to NC then back up to me...so I never get it early and I have no patience lol.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping email yet but I logged onto Birchbox and I do finally have tracking info.  Here's my question though.. it seems like most people know how much their box weighs.. how?  Where is this listed?


 I know one of mine b/c the shipping/tracking info has updated and shows it.  It's listed when you click the tracking number, and shows on the UPS site.

The one that I just got tonight hasn't updated yet, so no info for it yet.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HEB carries Chuao?


 I went to Chuao's site to check locations where their chocolates are supposed to be sold and typed in my zip code, and a bunch of HEBs popped up, along with a few Walmarts.

I just noticed Central Market apparently carries them too so I think I'll go there instead.


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 9, 2012)

The sea salt and spicy maya were delicious! The potato chip and honey comb were good but I wasn't blown away. I have yet to try the bacon and firecracker. I love love the sampler from BB HTH!


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 9, 2012)

One of my Birchboxes is in my state.  It says delivery is Tuesday, but could be tomorrow - I hope!.   Looks like my 2nd Birchbox hasnt shipped yet.  Since Birchbox's official ship date is the 10th of the month, it should be tomorrow!  I'll be checking the website for my December Bichboxes to be updated on the site all day until they do while at work tomorrow.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 9, 2012)

The salted bread crumb one is amazing. Like a Crunch Bar but better.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 9, 2012)

One of my very favorite (out of many favorites) samples that I recieved from Birchbox is the Orofluido Elixer.  I recently ordered the Orofluido shampoo and conditioner because I can't enough of that delicous scent.  It arrived on Friday, and my hair is now has so much body and smells so good!  I really wish Orofluido would make a shower gel, bath oil, and body moisturizer so I could smell like Orofluido from head to toe!

Just thought I would share.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 9, 2012)

Box weight for me is 0.5545 (I don't think anyone else has posted that they have this so far) and it's due here on Tuesday.  We'll see....I'm pretty pleased with what most people have been getting so far, though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 9, 2012)

> Box weight for me is 0.5545 (I don't think anyone else has posted that they have this so far) and it's due here on Tuesday.Â  We'll see....I'm pretty pleased with what most people have been getting so far, though.


 Box twins! Plus I'm in WA, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope we get a good box!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box weight for me is 0.5545 (I don't think anyone else has posted that they have this so far) and it's due here on Tuesday.  We'll see....I'm pretty pleased with what most people have been getting so far, though.


Mine is .5540 and due on Tuesday but I think may get here tomorrow based on its location.  We may be box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my very favorite (out of many favorites) samples that I recieved from Birchbox is the Orofluido Elixer.  I recently ordered the Orofluido shampoo and conditioner because I can't enough of that delicous scent.  It arrived on Friday, and my hair is now has so much body and smells so good!  I really wish Orofluido would make a shower gel, bath oil, and body moisturizer so I could smell like Orofluido from head to toe!
> 
> Just thought I would share.


I love the elixer as well and never would have tried it if not for Birchbox.  I ordered from Amazon because I had some credit and I received it in a kit with a candle.  It smells awesome!!!


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Chuao's site to check locations where their chocolates are supposed to be sold and typed in my zip code, and a bunch of HEBs popped up, along with a few Walmarts.
> ...


 Wow! I'll definitely have to go to my HEB. So happy because HEB is literally 5 minutes away from my house.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine is .4640 and says it will be delivered on Tuesday, but it's already in my state, so I'm hoping for tomorrow.   My tracking says its in Springfield, MA, and I'm in Boston, and packages have been know to take days from there to here though, but I'm still hopeful!


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the elixer as well and never would have tried it if not for Birchbox.  I ordered from Amazon because I had some credit and I received it in a kit with a candle.  It smells awesome!!!


 I saw the kits with the candle - I want one!  I wish they would make a whole line of bath and body products in that scent!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What you just said doesn't make sense....If you used 200 points to pay for the $15 item, then Yes actually you should be getting all 200 points back if you return it since they take the points in 100 increments. Basically you would be losing $5 in points otherwise just for returning an item


 I agree with that!  I totally find there point system unfair


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 9, 2012)

> I agree with that! Â I totally find there point system unfair


 I don't think that at all..but regarding the deduction, sure. The overall points system is something unique to BB and probably a good reason why so many subbers who feel a little meh about BB stay.


----------



## cmello (Dec 9, 2012)

still no info or tracking in my account!!! ..anyone in NJ or NY get their box? hoping for a surprise in the mail... fingers crossed for cc cream and eye pads!.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no info or tracking in my account!!! ..anyone in NJ or NY get their box? hoping for a surprise in the mail... fingers crossed for cc cream and eye pads!.


I am in NY and have a shipping number on my acct today, but no update yet.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! I'll definitely have to go to my HEB. So happy because HEB is literally 5 minutes away from my house.


 I pass by a HUGE one every day on my way home from uni, I'll definitely have to pop in after my last final! I love that particular location because they always have great deals on cosmetics too.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no info or tracking in my account!!! ..anyone in NJ or NY get their box? hoping for a surprise in the mail... fingers crossed for cc cream and eye pads!.


I'm in NY and got one box Saturday, but the other hasn't shipped. Regardless, location doesn't matter, since when boxes shipped is based on box number.

I have $40 in points, but don't really know what I want- anything I _have _to have?


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in NY and got one box Saturday, but the other hasn't shipped. Regardless, location doesn't matter, since when boxes shipped is based on box number.
> ...


 40.00 in points?!  I can never save them up like that.  Lucky you!  2 of my cant live without products are Orofluido Elixer and Jouer Lip Enhancer.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 9, 2012)

My info hasn't switched from November yet. Boo. I want to know what I'm getting already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 9, 2012)

Boxes are up!!!!!!!!!! (from the spoiler links)


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Chuao's site to check locations where their chocolates are supposed to be sold and typed in my zip code, and a bunch of HEBs popped up, along with a few Walmarts.
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I'm going to check Central Market tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

Zadi's box content spoilers link page is working now!

ETA the link to the first box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box1


----------



## lililks (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's no minimum. You do have to spend $75 for free shipping though, otherwise it's like $6 or $7.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh man, I thought you meant it was showing which box we get, lol - still exciting. Looks like the thing they did last time, where they box pics are not all up, but some of the products are being added (ie if you only see 3 products, don't freak out yet.)

A spoiler is a spoiler though - yay!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I wil not look. I will not look. I will not look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I wil not look. I will not look. I will not look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I wil not look. I will not look. I will not look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can hold off two days. I hope!


----------



## Auntboo (Dec 9, 2012)

I want box 10 so bad!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

Woah sorry triple post!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

A lot of these boxes are looking good to me!


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow...I can usually eliminate most of the boxes based on what I've received in previous boxes. So far, from what I'm seeing, there is NOTHING IN THESE BOXES THAT I'VE RECEIVED! Which means I can get any one of them! 

I'm done peeking now. I might actually be surprised this month.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2012)

Man, I hope that I don't get box 12...


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woah sorry triple post!


I thought you were just reiterating to convince yourself.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 9, 2012)

oooh, I hope I get box 17!!


----------



## traceyc (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine did not do that.  I had 210 points.  I thought it took them all for $20 but when I looked in my balance the 10 points were still there


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *traceyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did not do that.  I had 210 points.  I thought it took them all for $20 but when I looked in my balance the 10 points were still there


 Yes - but if you had 300 points and spent $21, it would have taken all 300 points.


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

Or maybe a better example - if you'd have spent $11, it would still have taken your 200 and left you 10.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought you were just reiterating to convince yourself.


 Hahahaha!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I hope that I don't get box 12...


 Agreed, that box looks terrible but I haven't received any of those products yet.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I really want to look... and then tell myself that I still don't know what's in MY box... which would be true...


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

None of them really blow me away.  But maybe there'll be a hidden, unrecognized pearl inside my oyster!


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to look... and then tell myself that I still don't know what's in MY box... which would be true...


You can't look.  You said it thrice.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking at all the boxes, I would LOVE to get 4

looks like a lot of the boxes only have 4 items this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

Does box 29 have

 a his AND her fragrance??


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

I find it annoying that they are including the men's cologne again, I wonder what the excuse will be this time...


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 9, 2012)

There are a few things that are in some boxes that I have been coveting for a while! I'd be happy with any of a bunch of these boxes.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking at all the boxes, I would LOVE to get 4
> 
> looks like a lot of the boxes only have 4 items this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bet they're missing something that just hasn't been added yet.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I hope that I don't get box 12...


 funny how different everyone's preferences are! I would really like box 12.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 9, 2012)

My quote didn't make it... I was agreeing that there were a lot of 4 item boxes.. But also some with 6...


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm wondering if the reason I'm not so excited is that I just hit the saturation point on looking at new products over the past few months, with all the Christmas shopping. 

Don't worry - I'm sure I'll be over it by tomorrow!


----------



## JessP (Dec 9, 2012)

I've only worked through half of the boxes, but so far my favorites are 4 and 11!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 9, 2012)

Box 17 looks pretty good to me too!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 9, 2012)

I pretty much eliminated a lot of boxes cause ive already received the Model Co gloss and Balm Lou Manizer, hopefully I get a really great box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, that box looks terrible but I haven't received any of those products yet.


 Yeah, I'm worried too.  I always get the box that I really, really don't want.  I lowered my age down to 15, so hopefully I will get some interesting products and not a box halfway filled with food...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think I would mind any mens cologne in mine... only because I have been saving up the little samples from Sephora and used a birchbox and made my hubby his own little fragrance sampler. Hahaha!! I would just add that to it. Instant free Christmas gift.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 9, 2012)

> Does box 29 have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They said they were going to do this in one of the spoilers, as they thought they paired well together.


----------



## libedon (Dec 9, 2012)

Ooh, I'm thinking all of the boxes look pretty nice this month. A few mehs, but no real punisher boxes in my book. I'd love box 24!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 40.00 in points?!  I can never save them up like that.  Lucky you!  2 of my cant live without products are Orofluido Elixer and Jouer Lip Enhancer.


 The thing I find about having a lot of points is that the more points I have, the harder it is to decide what to get!  I was saving points for a Thanksgiving day spree, but I ended up using points from secondary accounts instead, and then those orders got screwed up due to warehouse issues (even though they had the shade names reversed on the nail polish, I ordered one of each, and they *still* messed the order up!  I *still* can't figure out how *that* one happened), so I got even more points on those accounts.  After this month, I will have over 900 points on my main account, and I'm having a really hard time finding something to spend them all on, especially since I've got points on the secondary accounts (over 400 on one, over 300 on another) to use up due to the warehouse issues.  They just keep building up, and I just can't seem to manage to make one big splurge/spree order and clear them out, especially since whenever I *try* to use them all up, I end up right back where I started due to refunds and extra points to compensate for their screwups.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they were going to do this in one of the spoilers, as they thought they paired well together.


 Oooh, ok - I see it in more than one box now, too. I must've missed that spoiler (or it was in the video which I watched on mute.)


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 9, 2012)

YAY I finally have a tracking number on my account page!


----------



## classybroad (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is my box, I reviewed it on my blog. Most items I was kinda meh about but I made sure to eat my lifestyle item first.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 9, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the info. I'm going to check Central Market tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I hope you find it! I was at World Market last week hoping to find them but ended up with a bunch of Kinder and a box of chocolate covered potato chips for my family to share instead so it wasn't a total loss lol.

  


> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does box 29 have
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

> This is slightly off topic, but is there a way to make a "wish list" sort of thing in Birchbox? I have fun looking around and flagging things the next shampoo I might wanna try when I run out, ect. ect. and I know I will never remember by the time I'm ready to purchase but I hate leaving everything in my shopping cart..


 I requested that feature from them a month or two ago. I keep a running wish list at Sephora and it really helps when I get around to ordering something.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 9, 2012)

Very jealous of anyone getting the hand salve I have very chapped hands every winter.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, ok - I see it in more than one box now, too. I must've missed that spoiler (or it was in the video which I watched on mute.)


 At least both boxes I have seen them in so far have six items, instead of having five items and TWO being fragrance.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems like the numbers stop at 24 as of right now. Maybe I'm weirdly biased, but I always feel like the products at the beginning of the box numbers tend to have better products. I'm not going to get attached to any one box though there are a few things on my wishlist that have been in past boxes (Mary Lou Manizer for example). W/e.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like the numbers stop at 24 as of right now. Maybe I'm weirdly biased, but I always feel like the products at the beginning of the box numbers tend to have better products. I'm not going to get attached to any one box though there are a few things on my wishlist that have been in past boxes (Mary Lou Manizer for example). W/e.


 I can see up to 29, but 30 is still 404'ing for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2012)

What's the starting link (like box 1 or w/e) for the December boxes. Whatever I'm trying doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

A NEW Juliette Has A Gun fragrance?!?! At least I know if I don't get it there will be plenty of you willing to trade. If I don't get the cc cream I may just have to spend points. I have been dying to try this cc cream anyway. Can anyone who has it already comment about coverage compared to any specific BB creams they've tried? I have read a few of your comments about the smell but I have tried several products from that regimen and the smell doesn't bother me. Kind of grape juicy or something. I want to know about coverage! I think I need the Hot Mama too. I feel some trading coming on since I am unlikely to get everything I NEED to try from this month's boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the starting link (like box 1 or w/e) for the December boxes. Whatever I'm trying doesn't seem to be working.


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box1


 Thank youuuu!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2012)

I just noticed that per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel lets hope the sample size isn't as awful as another certain product featured by the brand in the past.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested that feature from them a month or two ago. I keep a running wish list at Sephora and it really helps when I get around to ordering something.


 OOH! That's a great idea! Maybe I will do that!


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 9, 2012)

What happened to the feedback buttons? Do you now have to write a review to get 10 points for each item you get in your box, or have the November ones been taken down already?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 9, 2012)

If I get the CC cream I might have to start trading because I know I won't touch it...bb creams and I don't get along and I know someone else would like to try it more than me!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2012)

I was able to eliminate slightly more than half of the boxes based on what I've received the past two months. Nothing seems too terrible to me. I think I'll end up being pretty happy. My account page still has November listed, so I can't wait for it to update.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 9, 2012)

I want an atomizer! Going on a trip next month, and I could really use one. Hopefully I get something for trade if I don't end up getting one in my box.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened to the feedback buttons? Do you now have to write a review to get 10 points for each item you get in your box, or have the November ones been taken down already?


 If you still have your November box, you should be able to still leave feedback, but I'd hurry!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened to the feedback buttons? Do you now have to write a review to get 10 points for each item you get in your box, or have the November ones been taken down already?


It says write a review but it is the same form from feedback


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 9, 2012)

I got the CC cream in my box and was not terribly impressed. The coverage was nonexistent and for all of its 12 magic functions, it didn't seem to do much!


----------



## libedon (Dec 9, 2012)

my box is down, should be updating shortly!

edit: just kidding, it logged me out (but still had my name in the top right). silly website.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

> I got the CC cream in my box and was not terribly impressed. The coverage was nonexistent and for all of its 12 magic functions, it didn't seem to do much!Â


 Have you used any BB creams you could compare as far as coverage?


----------



## zatanna (Dec 9, 2012)

> I want an atomizer! Going on a trip next month, and I could really use one. Hopefully I get something for trade if I don't end up getting one in my box.


 I also think this would be fun. Something I wouldn't buy for myself, but would be fun to try!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

box 17? do you really think a full sized blue thingywill be given?


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you used any BB creams you could compare as far as coverage?


 I use Missha and I've used Dr. Jart and this CC creme doesn't compare to the coverage of either. In fact, I put it on half of my face and you couldn't even tell which side it was on.


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It says write a review but it is the same form from feedback


If I would have paid more attention to the top of the page I would have realized this.




Thanks!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 17? do you really think a full sized blue thingywill be given?


 No. I'm assuming they're like the sample size bottles you get from Sephora.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the boxes up... partially. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131189/spoilers-birchbox-december-2012-boxes/0_100


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I would have paid more attention to the top of the page I would have realized this.
> ...


No problem. We all lose our heads around this time every month LOL.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the boxes up... partially. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131189/spoilers-birchbox-december-2012-boxes/0_100


Thanks Zadi!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

> > Have you used any BB creams you could compare as far as coverage?
> 
> 
> I use Missha and I've used Dr. Jart and this CC creme doesn't compare to the coverage of either. In fact, I put it on half of my face and you couldn't even tell which side it was on.Â


 Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much for the reply. I have used both of those too so that's an excellent comparison for me to have. So much for CCs having *more* coverage. I wish I could buy Skin79 with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 9, 2012)

those aerie shimmer fragrances are missing from BB's box pages... so i bet boxes with a low number of items will have them.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No. I'm assuming they're like the sample size bottles you get from Sephora.


 but it isnt a perfume.... it is a refillable atomizer....


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

I really hope I get 6, 10 17 or 23!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but it isnt a perfume.... it is a refillable atomizer....


 Yes, I know. They're probably empty vials, not filled ones, obviously.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

Box 17!!!! I would love that one. It would be worth getting one product I can't use for the other 4! My box weight is very light though. .3820. It is also projected to be delivered a full 4 days before I typically receive my box. We shall see! Hoping not to get tea yet again but these are different flavors than I received last time. Plus that is my least favorite box I think and now I am paranoid because it appears light, LOL.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. They're probably empty vials, not filled ones, obviously.


 I think its going to be a full size thing since they really dont cost that much. I don't think they are going to send out spray bottles samples come in. Its probably going to be the actual product.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

I can get any of these....1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 29.

I'm not particularly in love or in hate with any of them. Though I'd prefer not to get the ones with the JR Watkins stuff in it.  They sell that at the grocery store.  :  And I'd not like the get the clarifying shampoo either or the eye patches or the boob tape.  BUT...I guess I'll just wait and see my fate for this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. They're probably empty vials, not filled ones, obviously.


 This reply doesn't make sense to me.... an atomizer is empty when bought new. why would they send a filled one? I'm hoping that it will be included. And since it's only showing in 2 boxes I bet it will be!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can get any of these....1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 29.
> 
> I'm not particularly in love or in hate with any of them. Though I'd prefer not to get the ones with the JR Watkins stuff in it.  They sell that at the grocery store.  :  And I'd not like the get the clarifying shampoo either or the eye patches or the boob tape.  BUT...I guess I'll just wait and see my fate for this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I don't wan't that watkin's stuf either. i have some sitting in front of me right now. i want box 15 or 21. i really don't want box 20


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its going to be a full size thing since they really dont cost that much. I don't think they are going to send out spray bottles samples come in. Its probably going to be the actual product.


 Maybe you're right. Only two boxes actually have them. I just assumed that Birchbox would go the cheaper route and not actually give the proper version of them, but that's not necessarily true.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 10, 2012)

Birchbox is sending shipping notices on a Sunday.. well thats a first.


----------



## amidea (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox is sending shipping notices on a Sunday.. well thats a first.


 i also got my birchbox order delivered today... getting packages on sunday is a nice surprise!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox is sending shipping notices on a Sunday.. well thats a first.


 I've received a shipping notice from birchbox on a Sunday at like 10 oclock at night before.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can get any of these....1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 29.
> 
> I'm not particularly in love or in hate with any of them. Though I'd prefer not to get the ones with the JR Watkins stuff in it.  They sell that at the grocery store.  :  And I'd not like the get the clarifying shampoo either or the eye patches or the boob tape.  BUT...I guess I'll just wait and see my fate for this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We must get the same boxes, those are my possibilities too. Though I starred 5,6 and 18 since those are the boxes that people are already getting so if that whole theory about boxes being sent out in groups by # is true then I'm guessing those might be out. But maybe not.

Excited to see tomorrow what is coming my way though! I'm meh about a few boxes but most I'd be happy with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox is sending shipping notices on a Sunday.. well thats a first.


 i got one on a sunday a few months ago...as in early sunday morning around 1am ish


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't wan't that watkin's stuf either. i have some sitting in front of me right now. i want box 15 or 21. i really don't want box 20


 I don't mind any of the boxes...but I would really be bummed with #20.  It has 3 of my "I don't want that crap!" things in it.  hahaha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

I've ruled out receiving 10, 13, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27 on my second account and....do the Chuao chocolates count if they send a different flavor? If so then on my main account...5, 10, 11, 14, 19 and 20 are ruled out...That still leaves a lot of options left. I think I'm really interested in try theBalm blush or the No4 Clarifying Shampoo this month..hopefully I can get at least one of those in a box! Else I'll be hitting up the trade threads.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We must get the same boxes, those are my possibilities too. Though I starred 5,6 and 18 since those are the boxes that people are already getting so if that whole theory about boxes being sent out in groups by # is true then I'm guessing those might be out. But maybe not.
> 
> Excited to see tomorrow what is coming my way though! I'm meh about a few boxes but most I'd be happy with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Oh good work on the ones people are already getting...I haven't gotten a ship notice or any update at all on my account page.  So probably not those 3 for me either.  

I'm excited to see, too!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have been on the hunt for those chuao chocolate bars, &amp; i keep getting disappointed. someone on here said that they found them at whole foods, so I went to mine but they didn't have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then someone else said that they found them in target and my target didn't have them either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know i could order them from BB, but someone got one that was near expired, so i don't want to risk that... i think that this is a sign that i should be eating healthier and not eating potato chip chocolate LOL.
> 
> anyways does anyone know anywhere else that i could find the delicious chuao chocolate bars?


 You don't live in Oregon by any chance, do you?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just found this on instagram!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like a decent sample of the benefit product!!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just found this on instagram!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 10, 2012)

> > Yeah I don't wan't that watkin's stuf either. i have some sitting in front of me right now. i want box 15 or 21. i really don't want box 20Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I don't mind any of the boxes...but I would really be bummed with #20. Â It has 3 of my "I don't want that crap!" things in it. Â hahaha


 I have to agree. Makes the tea box look better.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap! The Benefit eye cream isn't a foil packet?! Color me surprised. On further analysis, I reaaaaaaally want to get one of the boxes with the Klorane Dry Shampoo.


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 10, 2012)

yay for shipping notice!

ackageID:
MI12003bb3618401
Sequence Number:
040901208122022411
Zip Code:
33484
Weight (lbs.):
0.4460
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 13 2012


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 10, 2012)

My box has shipped, but no tracking info. I am going to try SO HARD to not look at my box contents on the site. I will be a happy camper if I get it by Friday!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hoping for boxes 11, 14, or 16. I don't want the Juicy fragrance, because I already know I don't like it. I would love to get the Model Co gloss, the Juliette fragrance, or the Nicole Richie one.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

I really would love to get box 10 or 21, but I think I'm probably going to be relatively satisfied no matter what. None of them make me want to stab something, so that's a positive!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to be sad if my page doesn't update at midnight. This is the longest I've had to wait to actually know what I'm getting.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping for boxes 11, 14, or 16. I don't want the Juicy fragrance, because I already know I don't like it. I would love to get the Model Co gloss, the Juliette fragrance, or the Nicole Richie one.


 I really want the Juliette fragrance too! I hope I get it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to be sad if my page doesn't update at midnight. This is the longest I've had to wait to actually know what I'm getting.


 I think my page doesn't usually update til later..like 2 or 3..I don't think mines ever updated at midnight. Lol, I've stayed up to check!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

They've been updating at 6am EST since September, I think.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think my page doesn't usually update til later..like 2 or 3..I don't think mines ever updated at midnight. Lol, I've stayed up to check!


 Damn. Oh well. *Slinks away sadly*


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've been updating at 6am EST since September, I think.


 Well see there's one advantage of living up here in AK. I'll probably be up at 2am feeding my kid so I'll have to remember to hop on and check!


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 10, 2012)

> Damn. Oh well. *Slinks away sadly*


 Not only did this make me laugh, but it pretty much perfectly sums up how I feel about it all. XD


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2012)

I could receive boxes 1, 7, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 24, 29

All of which have either the hot mama, mary lou, or mascara in them, which are all things I would enjoy. I already have a mascara and a mary lou though through trades, while I would be happy for a spare of either of those, I'd like to get the blush the most...So 5 out of 9 have the blush....pretty good odds!


----------



## CinD (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it just me or do ya'll notice that there are two fragrance sample in a lot of the bb boxes this month?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha.. the thing that sucks about having two subscriptions is that you forget what samples you already tried in what box. #champagneproblems


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Haha.. the thing that sucks about having two subscriptions is that you forget what samples you already tried in what box. #champagneproblems


 Lol, I had to open my BB profile and double check with the spoilers thread Zadi posted..then I confused my two accounts! What a mess, but finally narrowed down some options lol.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the Juliette fragrance too! I hope I get it!


 If I get the sample, I will probably LOVE it then have to buy it... the 50ml bottle is $110! Ridic!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2012)

OMG Box contents are up!!!!











*SYKE! Made ya look!!!* 




 Don't hurt me lol!

What u doing Linda Jean, I know you're here somewhere!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG Box contents are up!!!!
> 
> ...


 That was dirty.

LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was dirty.
> 
> LOL


 Hehehe, just wanted to make ya laugh lol

*refresh*refresh*refresh*


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed for box 17.. in both of my accounts!  That would be my perfect choice.  Or #24.. that one looks pretty cool too.. Ugh.. I have to get back to my paper..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> OMG Box contents are up!!!! *SYKE! Made ya look!!!*Â  :bringiton: Â Don't hurt me lol! What u doing Linda Jean, I know you're here somewhere!


 You butt! Lol..how could you torture us like that?! Cruel and unusual..deserving of a fat lump of coal hahaha!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fingers crossed for box 17.. in both of my accounts!  That would be my perfect choice.  Or #24.. that one looks pretty cool too.. Ugh.. I have to get back to my paper..


 I want 17 too! I want that blue thing !


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You butt! Lol..how could you torture us like that?! Cruel and unusual..deserving of a fat lump of coal hahaha!


 LOL! Gotta keep you gals on your toes!

BTW, did I ever tell you my middle name is Jean? Sarah Jean.....my mother is Barbara Jean. My BF's ex wife is Cheryl Jean (ack) lol, my brother's ex GF is Mary Jean....I never liked it myself, Sometimes I forget I have a middle name haha.


----------



## Marshie (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally got shipping info on both! My main is 0.4310 &amp; my second is 0.4710. I have a feeling I might be getting twinsies boxes again lol.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG Box contents are up!!!!
> 
> ...


I was so excited lol TEASE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my box, I reviewed it on my blog. Most items I was kinda meh about but I made sure to eat my lifestyle item first.
> 
> ...


----------



## probabyl (Dec 10, 2012)

Boxes are updated!


----------



## probabyl (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting 6 and 18 and both are scheduled to arrive today.  I'm kinda meh about 18, but 6 seems awesome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 6, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I was JUST about to order this exact eyeliner with my points. Good thing I waited!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 10, 2012)

well, that puts a stop to my snooping!


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 12 for me.  I'm not immediately excited about anything in it, but I'm hoping this is one of those "didn't know I loved it 'til I tried it" kind of things. Although I think I must have wished the eye gels into existence, because 2nd year PhD student + end of the semester = no sleep ev-AH!!


----------



## Marshie (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 21 on my main &amp; box 9 on my second account. Not bad at all. But I was hoping for an Eyeko &amp; a ChocoPod lol. But yay for 2 Juice Beauty CC samples!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 10, 2012)

ahhhh!  please stop sending me eye cream!  i only have two eyes!!  






i'm getting box 18 and 4.  I'm more or less happy with 18, but basically all of box 4 and the Juicy Couture from the other box are going to be saved for the trade thread!  (whenever I get back to the states).  all of those scents are way too sweet for me. 

I am happy with getting to try the Hot Mama (even though I already use Nars Orgasm every day) and the clarifying shampoo aaand for getting another Mox.  I LOVE natural lip products!  I much would have preferred the mascara over the lipgloss, however.  Maybe it'll be a nice color.

I really wanted to try the 29 skincare products, but it looks like they're going to be just foils anyway.

One great box out of two ain't bad!

Hahaha.  I really highlighted everything, didn't I?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh puke.. Box #12 is in my second account. 

I still have high hopes for my main account, I usually get better boxes with that one. Birchbox gods, hear my prayer!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 10, 2012)

I never have the will power to not look lol. I'm getting box 4!  Overall very happy, especially with the sample sizes.  Last month I had the "punishment box".  I was hoping to get the Hot Mama! but I am happy to get the full size?  lipgloss.  I already received the Eyeko, so even though I would have loved to receive another color, those boxes were out for me.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you used any BB creams you could compare as far as coverage?


 The Wei Ideal Finish (it's a CC cream) was aweeeeesome!!! I already bought 2 full sizes of it. I got it when they sent out the Wei Sleepover kits. Best thing I used EVER, it had amazing coverage


----------



## xiehan (Dec 10, 2012)

My page hasn't updated, and I still don't have a tracking number on my account page, either.


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page hasn't updated, and I still don't have a tracking number on my account page, either.


 me either ....Ughh


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 10, 2012)

No shipping info and my page hasn't updated. WTF?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me either ....Ughh





> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping info and my page hasn't updated. WTF?





> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page hasn't updated, and I still don't have a tracking number on my account page, either.


 maybe they're saving the best for last?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

My page updated! I've got box 9. I'm not as excited about the juicy perfume but I'm pretty excited about everything else! It's supposed to be here tom- hopefully it's on time!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry I suck and wasn't on my computer all weekend to post my box items, but here they are (p.s- no idea what number this would be):

1-Number 4 clarifying shampoo (awesome btw)
2-the balm hot mama mini blush (awesome too)
3-mox botanical s lip butter--its the lip butter featured previously...I think it was new last month or the one before. 
4-Juicy Couture perfume
5-tweezerman nail file

All in all a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy.
Edit--I looked at Zadi's list and it seems to be box 18


----------



## antonella (Dec 10, 2012)

are the extras the nail file? n fortune cookies


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting boxes 12 and 23!  Super excited about box 23, less so about box 12, but I really did want to try the Frownies.  Not a bad month for me, and both boxes actually shipped already!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page hasn't updated, and I still don't have a tracking number on my account page, either.


 Me neither... when should we get worried?  If it's not updated by midnight tonight? 5 pm?  I'm hoping for the "saving the best for last" that another poster mentioned, but since it's my first box, I'm not gonna get too excited.  All you ladies that have subscribed for awhile deserve the good stuff!

That being said, if I got a Mary Lou-Manizer or the Hot Mama Blush (Love that it's a Nars Orgasm clone, I've been wanting to try it for years, but it's expensive!), then I will have a very Merry Christmas!  But back to my original point, when should we be worried that we're not seeing tracking/shipping info?


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I got spoiled my first year, always had my box early.  Now I get all squirrely waiting for my box to ship.  F5 F5 F5!


----------



## grayc (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like i'm getting box 8.  Not really excited about 2 fragrance samples or the Lip Gloss.. but i'll take the points.  Excited to try the eye gels.  This box will have a lot for me to trade.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 19. I'm excited to try everything from that box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 21 which is.... well on one hand I'm like "meh" but on the other hand there are two items I actually want to try (CC creme and ML Manizer which I hadn't received yet) so I think i'm just being prissy. On the third hand, which i don't have, I'm really really unethused about the Nicole Richie perfume they're sending out. I like to be able to have a say in my perfumes... I thought there was nothing worse than possibly getting TSwift's Wonderstruck which magically appeared in their store, but nope, I definitely want this perfume like 900% less.

Mostly I'm like "wow everything looks... so small." Yeah, not a good sign when the biggest thing in the box picture seems to be a tall foil packet and the food item.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

Got box 18. The Mary Lou eluded me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but all in all, I'm relatively satisfied with this box, though I definitely would have preferred the colorful eyeliner and chocolate over the blush and file, but you can't win them all I suppose.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 21!

Mary-Lou Manizer

Juice Beauty CC cream
Chocolate covered fortune cookie
Keratese Ciment Thermique
Nicole Richie perfume
I'll probably only try 2 of the products, the CC cream because I love Juice Beauty and the Keratese but this is definitely a pretty decent box overall, so no complaints here!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got box 18. The Mary Lou eluded me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but all in all, I'm relatively satisfied with this box, though I definitely would have preferred the colorful eyeliner and chocolate over the blush and file, but you can't win them all I suppose.


 A few people have mentioned they would be willing to trade the ML for the blush so don't feel too bad yet.

Yeah I really wanted an eyeliner, but I'm not goint to be too upset


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty disappointed in my box this month....


----------



## Smileygabby (Dec 10, 2012)

Why does box 19 only have three products?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> No shipping info and my page hasn't updated. WTF?


 Same here. No fair. They didn't hesitate to take my $ on the 1st smh


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got a box full of MEH. It's sad that I like the box design more than the products inside - I suppose they could end up surprising me but I'm not thrilled in the slightest. le sigh

Box 26


 


per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
Ships Free



John Varvatos Artisan 2.5 oz
Ships Free



NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ®â€¨ â€“ Ultra Comfortable Face Cream
Ships Free



Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion TechnologyÂ®
Ships Free



FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels
Ships Free   I've got the perfekt stuff lying around still from when I emailed the company,the men's cologne is meh i'll give it to the mr, the cream- it's face cream so whatever, the shampoo is volumizing with thick, wavy curly hair volume is not an issue for me. and the frownies meh i'll try them. Luckily I have ipsy to make up for this. :/


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smileygabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does box 19 only have three products?


 probably not completely updated.


----------



## tnbryan (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been tracking my package for a while now. It has a weight of 0.4998 with a scheduled delivery of the 11th from Edgewood, NY, and is FINALLY in Baltimore. Well, I checked again today just for shh and giggles, and my tacking number now brings up two packages... the second one has a weight of 0.5070 from Urbancrest, OH, and is scheduled to be delivered on the 15th.

My box image hasn't updated yet however. Has anyone had this happen? Did BB goof and send me two packages by mistake?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man I took my sister to school and rushed home to check my BB and NO UPDATE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna know what box I have and its sucks cause I have no tracking either :/


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 21 up in here. I'm ok with it - excited to try the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cc cream and the keratase, but I have the rockstar palette from the balm which includes a full sized Mary Lou-manizer so I'll be trading that one. And I agree with a pp - the one thing worse than a Taylor swift perfume is a Nicole Ritchie perfume. Boo.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty disappointed in my box this month....
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 21 on my main &amp; box 9 on my second account. Not bad at all. But I was hoping for an Eyeko &amp; a ChocoPod lol. But yay for 2 Juice Beauty CC samples!


 Lol, same for me! except 9 is on my main and 21 is on my second. I also wanted a liner or box 17/23 because of the blue thingy. Im happy for the Mary-lou manizer, but I really wanted a liner or a atomizer! I actually already ordered the perfume in 21 because it was really cheap and the notes sounded interesting. All I know is I hope the CC matches me!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 10, 2012)

> > Have you used any BB creams you could compare as far as coverage?
> 
> 
> The Wei Ideal Finish (it's a CC cream) was aweeeeesome!!! I already bought 2 full sizes of it. I got it when they sent out the Wei Sleepover kits. Best thing I used EVER, it had amazing coverage


 Yeah that one has no sunscreen (a big thing for me!) and it broke me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 10, 2012)

Tracking finally updated and i'm getting box 17! This is the box I wanted, so I am very pleased!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

If anyone gets the "Its Potent" eye cream,and they want to trade it, pm me PLEASE!!!!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that one has no sunscreen (a big thing for me!) and it broke me out.


ooo that stinks! I always put a moisturizer under it that has spf so it never mattered to me that it didn't have it. And I also had the opposite effect from the ideal finish, my skin has never been clearer or more even in my life. Different things work for everyone though, hope you find something that works for you


----------



## iluvteffy (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 4





I'm not excited about the lip gloss...but glad its a full size product. They eye creme, I have no real use for, but I'll give it a try, definitely interested in trying the Kerastase Nutritive Nectar thingy...that about it..its a meh box to say the least.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 10, 2012)

> I'm getting box 19. I'm excited to try everything from that box.


 If this is the box 19 on Zadi's list, can you please tell me what the 2 things are that are in the box photo but not listed?? The long skinny silver thing with twisted ends and the little white tube with what looks like pink writing? TIA!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmmm


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

no box updated for me yet and no shipping email, boooo birchbox.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it too much to ask to get an eyeko liner one of these months.  Sometimes I feel like the newer Birchbox members get some of the better items because often there bundled with items that older members have already received.  I could be wrong, I just really want to try eyeko before I buy lol.  Anyone who is getting an eyeko liner want to trade for one of those modelco lipglosses?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If this is the box 19 on Zadi's list, can you please tell me what the 2 things are that are in the box photo but not listed?? The long skinny silver thing with twisted ends and the little white tube with what looks like pink writing? TIA!!


 Perfume sample is the silvery thing... Idk about the pthedr since I am not gettting the box. But I hope you find out what it is!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get an eyeko liner one of these months.  Sometimes I feel like the newer Birchbox members get some of the better items because often there bundled with items that older members have already received.  I could be wrong, I just really want to try eyeko before I buy lol.  Anyone who is getting an eyeko liner want to trade for one of those modelco lipglosses?


 I have to agree with you. I got an eyeko way back when they first launched in BB with the fat eye stick that creases like crazy. But my second account hasnt gotten one. I already have an eyeko liner, but another color would be nice!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 10, 2012)

Tell me again where you see what your box number is?


----------



## iluvteffy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get an eyeko liner one of these months.  Sometimes I feel like the newer Birchbox members get some of the better items because often there bundled with items that older members have already received.  I could be wrong, I just really want to try eyeko before I buy lol.  Anyone who is getting an eyeko liner want to trade for one of those modelco lipglosses?


 
I agree 100% I've been wanting an eyeko liner desperately for MONTHS!!!!! I ended up purchasing it myself bc i just never got it in any of my boxes..and I've been a subscriber for 8mos!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get an eyeko liner one of these months.  Sometimes I feel like the newer Birchbox members get some of the better items because often there bundled with items that older members have already received.  I could be wrong, I just really want to try eyeko before I buy lol.  Anyone who is getting an eyeko liner want to trade for one of those modelco lipglosses?


 I don't know...this is only my third box and I've been completely underwhelmed. I'm getting box 26 this month and while it's not terrible, it's not as nice as some of the other ones. I haven't had what I would call an awesome box yet. I won't cancel since it's only $10 and I like the idea of the points.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 10, 2012)

How can I tell which number box that I am getting?


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

When you're on your box page of the website, scroll down to your list of boxes and click on the image of the contents in the box. The number at the end of the URL is your box number.


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting.  I am getting box 12, which has the Per-fekt Lash Perfection Gel.  I thought it sounded familar, and sure enough, I had gotten it in August.  I'll see if that's the box I actually get, because that sample was awful last time.  So tiny and such a bummer!  Also, I don't drink Tea, so not looking forward to that sample.  Oh well...


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 10, 2012)

> When you're on your box page of the website, scroll down to your list of boxes and click on the image of the contents in the box. The number at the end of the URL is your box number.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #11 which is ok with me. It only has 3 actual products + a lifestyle extra, but I would actually love to try all of those items.

I heard those ModelCo lip glosses are pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


 


Benefit it's potent! eye cream
$32.00 Ships Free




Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
$7.95 Ships Free




KÃ©rastase Resistance Ciment Thermique - Protect
$39.00 Ships Free




ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
$16.00 Ships Free


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 10, 2012)

Ahh it is box 8 as suspected. I was hoping hoping for any one of 4 things... None of which are in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well maybe next month.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

Are there any coupon codes out right now? I really wanna buy a couple of things,but the idea of paying full price for anything is just so distasteful. 




 (&lt;-- love this smiley)


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 10, 2012)

Both my accounts are getting Box 9! Anyone interested in a full box swap? I'm happy with getting one box 9, but I don't really need two, haha!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BisousDarling (Dec 10, 2012)

My page updated and I'm *SO* excited for my box! I got box 23 and it should be here, fingers crosses, on Thursday.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know...this is only my third box and I've been completely underwhelmed. I'm getting box 26 this month and while it's not terrible, it's not as nice as some of the other ones. I haven't had what I would call an awesome box yet. I won't cancel since it's only $10 and I like the idea of the points.


 

The biggest problem is that some of them items you may received could be items that others would love.  I'm getting the Modelco lip gloss this month and I have zero interest in it but I'm sure some people would looove to get it.  Thats where the trading comes in and I guess I need to actively persue that.  The points are the biggest reason I haven't left birchbox, I have been able to buy things I love that I sampled (such as the Atelier Cologne set which is priced at $100) for low low low prices. 

I really feel that Birchbox needs to cater a little bit more to its older members, some people have been subscribed for over two years and they deserve some recognition.  I've been subscribed for about 19 months and all the perks dropped off after a year (regular coupon codes etc.).  I think Birchbox needs to take some of these subscribers into consideration and maybe let them choose their samples one month,  throw these people an extra 20 points on their anniversary of subscription or something.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 10, 2012)

When the Glamour boxes were sent out, I got an Eyeko liner in mine. Unfortunately for me, my box for some reason was labeled as "undeliverable" and returned to sender 



. When I called Birchbox to give them an alternate address they told me that they were sold out of boxes (so I just did not get a box that month) but did issue me credit and I got the next months box for free. It was still really disappointing, and I ended up buying the Eyeko liner myself because I am sure that they won't be sending it to me again!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to see what's in my friggin box. I'm so sick of looking at my punishment box from November


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting. My contents say Mary Lou Manizer and my box photo is of Hot Mama. The white tube is Lashem! Interesting...


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any coupon codes out right now? I really wanna buy a couple of things,but the idea of paying full price for anything is just so distasteful.
> 
> ...


 I just used the RTR10 code a few minutes ago and got $10 off


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting.  I am getting box 12, which has the Per-fekt Lash Perfection Gel.  I thought it sounded familar, and sure enough, I had gotten it in August.  I'll see if that's the box I actually get, because that sample was awful last time.  So tiny and such a bummer!  Also, I don't drink Tea, so not looking forward to that sample.  Oh well...


 This is the one I received too.  Mixed bag for me.  And there were so many that I would have been happy with.  I thought I'd gotten the tea in a previous box so ruled this box out but it turns out that was on my other sub (now canceled).  I am looking forward to the shampoo though.  I've heard great things about it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Interesting. My contents say Mary Lou Manizer and my box photo is of Hot Mama. The white tube is Lashem! Interesting...


 I got a full-sized Lashem in my Beauty Army box few mths ago.  I've been using it and I think it's working.  I took before pictures and will have to compare.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

Not so!  I saw this box on instagram and it included what I think was the aerie perfume, which isn't in the shop yet/not showing upon box pages.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #11 which is ok with me. It only has 3 actual products + a lifestyle extra, but I would actually love to try all of those items.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Interesting. My contents say Mary Lou Manizer and my box photo is of Hot Mama. The white tube is Lashem! Interesting...


Mine too. Don't want either. Or really anything in this box. All I wanted for christmas was a re-fill sample of my Benefit it's potent. Or anything I could use that wasn't a lame packet of my skin is too reactive for this.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any coupon codes out right now? I really wanna buy a couple of things,but the idea of paying full price for anything is just so distasteful.
> 
> ...


 I just used RTR10! Gives you an extra $10 off $35+ purchases.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too. Don't want either. Or really anything in this box. All I wanted for christmas was a re-fill sample of my Benefit it's potent. Or anything I could use that wasn't a lame packet of my skin is too reactive for this.


 I have the same box. I really want the Mary Lou Manizer not the blush since I have so many already and am getting more since I'm getting the tarte set for Christmas


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(     another freakin lipgloss...uggg...box 23 would have been perfect...does anyone know why some boxes are getting 6 samples and others only 4??


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting #21 on my main acct and 10 on the other. Sad how the two food items are what I'm most excited about lol. I already have a mary lou so if anyone wants to trade it for the hot mama, I'm open to it.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get an eyeko liner one of these months.  Sometimes I feel like the newer Birchbox members get some of the better items because often there bundled with items that older members have already received.  I could be wrong, I just really want to try eyeko before I buy lol.  Anyone who is getting an eyeko liner want to trade for one of those modelco lipglosses?


 Eh people always try to think up conspiracies about why they didn't get a product they want.  I have been a subscriber for 10 months, and they are several boxes that I can't get ONLY because I already got the liner.


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the RTR10 code a few minutes ago and got $10 off


 oh dang - I just tried to use it maybe 10 minutes ago and it wouldn't work!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

Where is the list with the spoilers? I'm trying to figure which box I'm getting..but my second account shows November still..no shipping notice, sooooo!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh dang - I just tried to use it maybe 10 minutes ago and it wouldn't work!


 There is a $35 purchase minimum.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

For those of you who peeked at your boxes, do you have the "leave feedback/write a review" button showing when you click each product? I don't want to peek but I wanted to see if I got a certain product and I'm not getting feedback buttons for anything.

(Yes I know they changed the format to "leave a review" for everyone, but even last month, there was a separate button next to the "add to cart" buttons for you to leave feedback if you actually sampled the product.)


----------



## carebear (Dec 10, 2012)

I still haven't gotten any shipping notice nor has my box page updated! I wish i could wait until I got my box but it never ships before the 17th of the month and I usually don't receive it until the last week of the month. I wish my page would update already! Anyone else having problems? Most importantly, should I be worried or am I just being impatient? I think I'm just being impatient.


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

Slightly off topic but I finally used my 833 (what?) birchbox points and purchased $85 worth of product for $5!

I got: 

Benefit Fine One One (can't wait to try this!)





Beauty Blender - I can't believe I don't have one yet from my box - I got the blender cleanser in a box, but never the actual blender. I usually use bare minerals make up but I'm going to branch out.





Wei to go ideal skin perfect finish - I got this in a box in the sleepover kit and flat out fell in love (hence my purchase of a beauty blender for this CC Cream). It's outstanding. Medium is the perfect tone for me and it covers well but doesn't cake!


----------



## BrooklynGal (Dec 10, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster here!

Here's what I'm getting:

I am getting Box #18 it looks like:

Juicy Couture Perfume-- I am one of the few that doesn't mind perfume samples, so we'll see if I like this one.

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo-- WILLING TO TRADE. PM me if interested!  I am a curly girl with dry hair, so clarifying shampoo is the last thing I need.

Mox Botanical Lip Butter-- Quasi-looking forward to trying this.

TheBalm Hot Mama-- Everyone keeps talking about how great this is, and I like the brand, so we shall see.

Nail File-- WILLING TO TRADE.  PM me if interested!  I never carry stuff like this, so I have no use for it.
All in all, I'm pretty meh about this box.  Would have loved to try the eye gels or any of the hair treatments.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten any shipping notice nor has my box page updated! I wish i could wait until I got my box but it never ships before the 17th of the month and I usually don't receive it until the last week of the month. I wish my page would update already! Anyone else having problems? Most importantly, should I be worried or am I just being impatient? I think I'm just being impatient.


Mine hasnt updated either and it does make me worried lol mainly cause mine has always updated on the 10th. Hopefully no shipping fiasco this month :/


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten any shipping notice nor has my box page updated! I wish i could wait until I got my box but it never ships before the 17th of the month and I usually don't receive it until the last week of the month. I wish my page would update already! Anyone else having problems? Most importantly, should I be worried or am I just being impatient? I think I'm just being impatient.


 nope. i'm in the same boat. i swear that the bb gods hate me for leaving nyc b/c my boxes have been crappy ever since i left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> neither one of my accounts updated yet


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(     another freakin lipgloss...uggg...box 23 would have been perfect...does anyone know why some boxes are getting 6 samples and others only 4??


 The six sample boxes are the ones with the his/her cartier fragrances.  People would be raging if they got two fragrances and only four samples total.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

*WARNING, NO SPOILER* Nevermind, I think I'm getting box 3.. I'm excited for the gloss and to try the hair stuff, but a little meh on the other stuff. I'm not as excited for the cc cream, after reading some of the comments on it.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box #5.  Could be better, could be worse!


----------



## katcole (Dec 10, 2012)

I  see a picture of the lip gloss, thymes body lotion, nectar something or rather and the cc cream so thats  what i will get?


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  see a picture of the lip gloss, thymes body lotion, nectar something or rather and the cc cream so thats  what i will get?


 Yep..box 3


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know how to do a trade list but I am up to trading:

- Mary Lou Manizer for Hot Mama

- Shea Terra Banana for Benefit Eye Cream

Please PM me if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same box. I really want the Mary Lou Manizer not the blush since I have so many already and am getting more since I'm getting the tarte set for Christmas


I have the Mary Lou-Manizer and want the Hot Mama Blush! I will trade you if you'd like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

Couldn't review on the fortune cookie - threw an e-mail their way asking why.

Spent 30 of my BB points.  Didn't get a whole lot:

Eyeko eyeliner (black - will use this when my bombshell from Ipsy empties out)

2 pack (Dirt body scrub &amp; Klorane Chamomile Shampoo)

Iphone case (mine did its job and protected the phone when I dropped it twice - once being down a whole flight of stairs (about 2-3 floors) - but became unusable after the 2nd drop on my driveway)

BUT I got everything for FREE including the shipping.


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a $35 purchase minimum.


 I spend $85 :/ maybe you can't use points in conjunction with it? 

I did use the code BBLOVESBENEFIT(use with any full sized benefit purchase) for a free sample of benefit pore-fessional, one of my favorite primers.


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 10, 2012)

My box is awesome, I'm really excited to finally be trying eyeko! I'm also getting a mox lip butter, if anyone would be interested in it, id be happy to trade for either of the balm products!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic but I finally used my 833 (what?) birchbox points and purchased $85 worth of product for $5!
> 
> ...


 Awesome!  And here I thought I was so self controlled when it came to saving my BB points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Dec 10, 2012)

I really want to try the eyeko liner, but I don't think I'll ever get it in a box. Just have to save my points and order it!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from LWF saying the box has shipped --&gt; same tracking number as the fulfillment center e-mail.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the Mary Lou-Manizer and want the Hot Mama Blush! I will trade you if you'd like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yea. My box should be delievered today so I will know whether I got the Mary Lou-Manizer or Blush. The whole picture not matching the box contents listing is confusing me.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2012)

Since my BB seems so early this month I am not going to peek. Usually they end up spoiling me themselves by sending emails with what I will be getting, but hopefully that won't happen this time! I am excited for a surprise for once.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want to try the eyeko liner, but I don't think I'll ever get it in a box. Just have to save my points and order it!


 I bought if a few months ago - I love it! I bought it in purple - I love the staying power, the felt-tip applicator, and the punch of color


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> I bought if a few months ago - I love it! I bought it in purple - I love the staying power, the felt-tip applicator, and the punch of color


 Agree! I have the purple, olive and turquoise colors..they're great, last all day and are easy to use!


----------



## grayc (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 8... excited about 6 products... not so much about the mens sample... i would have rather had the cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I spend $85 :/ maybe you can't use points in conjunction with it?
> ...


 I used points, BUT you can only use one bonus at a time (so you'll have to choose between $10 off or the porefessional.)


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used points, BUT you can only use one bonus at a time (so you'll have to choose between $10 off or the porefessional.)


 Yep, I tried the RTR10 by itself before I tried anything else. Maybe it didn't work because I used the rtr10 code on a previous purchase and it's only valid once?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Man I took my sister to school and rushed home to check my BB and NO UPDATE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna know what box I have and its sucks cause I have no tracking either :/


 Me too girl- your not alone.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box # 19






In the photo it shows that I'm getting 4 samples but on my account I'm only getting 3 im confused ?!?


 


theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Ships Free



amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Ships Free



Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Ships Free


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I tried the RTR10 by itself before I tried anything else. Maybe it didn't work because I used the rtr10 code on a previous purchase and it's only valid once?


 Do you know how long RTR10 is good for?


----------



## katcole (Dec 10, 2012)

I am really on the fence about Birch box.I hate lotions and I have enough shampoo already. I really would like  makeup samples. I'm opened minded though I really love the thought of a pretty package each month.  I think I will try it next month one more time  but not peek lol. I will be the first to admit I buy cheap makeup but I am open to trying the higher end stuff. I mean I could go buy several lip glosses for 10 bucks, is this one worth it? Will it be dancing bears and singing monkeys?  I guess it is all a matter of preference. I know its a hit and miss thing. I also do not want food.  I don't mean to sound picky  but money is tight,but we all know this. I also  get Ipsy. I know what I am going to get there. I admit this was fun getting all the hints, and I still am giddy, I cant wait to get my Birch box. I mean of course I can go to Walmart and get ten bucks  worth of stuff and get what I kinda want but  no high end items. I don't live any where near  places I can get perfume samples so it would be cool to get some, not all the time though lol. I do save samples I do get for my life saver box,which a basket of samples i wouldn't normally use for days when I'm really down and treat myself to a  home spa day or I can always give a away things, like to a woman's shelter. I'm greedy I want stuff for me lol. I just don't know to keep it or not this is only my first box.


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh my Box page is still showing November's contents.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait...so we can get multiple flavors of Luna/Lara/yuck bars, multiple colors of the same brand of polish, and tons of "super-duper, awesome" hair ties...and they claim they're new samples because they're "different."

But when it comes to the only eyeliner I will use now, I can't get it in purple this time because I received a black one in a previous month?

Not complaining, just once again confused by BB's logic.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 3, meh...... 

Kerastase Nectar: I have fine hair and don't have problems with frizz, so this will probably only weigh me down - onto the trade list it will go
Juice CC cream: I'm excited to give this a try, assuming it's light enough for my skin tone
ModelCo gloss: If it actually is the berry colored picture (or red) I'm excited!  No Strip Tease though, that one is too light for me and I'd look like a corpse.
Thymes body lotion: Looks to be a good-sized sample based on the weight of my box and an Instagram pic.  Kind of neutral on this one, since it's just body lotion.
 
Also, I think those of us with this box are actually getting five items, not four.....found one Instagram pic where all is the same except there is a foil packet of something from Thymes (not sure what it is though) - probably our lifestyle extra.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Same for Box #10 - not sure what that foil thing is? Really hope it is NOT a perfume sample lol



> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box # 19
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> I am really on the fence about Birch box.I hate lotions and I have enough shampoo already. I really would like Â makeup samples. I'm opened minded though I really love the thought of a pretty package each month. Â I think I will try it next month one more time Â but not peak lol. I will be the first to admit I buy cheap makeup but I am open to trying the higher end stuff. I mean I could go buy several lip glosses for 10 bucks, is this one worth it? Will it be dancing bears and singing monkeys? Â I guess it is all a matter of preference. I know its a hit and miss thing. I also do not want food. Â I don't mean to sound picky Â but money is tight,but we all know this. I also Â get Ipsy. I know what I am going to get there. I admit this was fun getting all the hints, and I still am giddy, I cant wait to get my Birch box. I mean of course I can go to Walmart and get ten bucks Â worth of stuff and get what I kinda want but Â no high end items. I don't live any where near Â places I can get perfume samples so it would be cool to get some, not all the time though lol. I do save samples I do get for my life saver box,which a basket of samples i wouldn't normally use for days when I'm really down and treat myself to a Â home spa day or I can always give a away things, like to a woman's shelter. I'm greedy I want stuff for me lol. I just don't know to keep it or not this is only my first box.


 Based on this, I think birchbox might not be right for you. Birchbox bills itself as a beauty AND lifestyle box, not just makeup. This means you will frequently get a non beauty "extra" like snacks or tea etc, and skin care and hair care products also (since these are also beauty items). If you are just trying to get makeup, stick with ipsy.


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh my Box page is still showing November's contents.


 Mine too.  I have no tracking number, but I was told my the welcome box for the subscription I got for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas shipped....


----------



## amidea (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh my Box page is still showing November's contents.


 mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no box update and no tracking number. sigh.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really on the fence about Birch box.I hate lotions and I have enough shampoo already. I really would like  makeup samples. I'm opened minded though I really love the thought of a pretty package each month.  I think I will try it next month one more time  but not peek lol. I will be the first to admit I buy cheap makeup but I am open to trying the higher end stuff. I mean I could go buy several lip glosses for 10 bucks, is this one worth it? Will it be dancing bears and singing monkeys?  I guess it is all a matter of preference. I know its a hit and miss thing. I also do not want food.  I don't mean to sound picky  but money is tight,but we all know this. I also  get Ipsy. I know what I am going to get there. I admit this was fun getting all the hints, and I still am giddy, I cant wait to get my Birch box. I mean of course I can go to Walmart and get ten bucks  worth of stuff and get what I kinda want but  no high end items. I don't live any where near  places I can get perfume samples so it would be cool to get some, not all the time though lol. I do save samples I do get for my life saver box,which a basket of samples i wouldn't normally use for days when I'm really down and treat myself to a  home spa day or I can always give a away things, like to a woman's shelter. I'm greedy I want stuff for me lol. I just don't know to keep it or not this is only my first box.


 I think Ipsy may be more of what you are looking for.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box # 19
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so psyched about both of my boxes! I feel like I finally got a reject free month! I joked with my husband and said "I'm so excited I just may go into labor!!" He's like *pause*...."that's great" Hahahahaha


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 3. The only thing I'm excited about is the lip gloss! The other items will be up for trade!


----------



## WatchMeDesign (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #9. Pretty happy considering I had the masqueology box last month, a terrible goop box in Oct...and baggie and hair tie in Sept. I'll take it!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no update.  And I've not seen anyone post that they're getting Box 20...which is the one I so-ho-ho don't want...I'm skurred now!  



pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasedon'tbebox20!


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 10, 2012)

OH God i didnt think of perfume samples i hope it's not either! I already have a ton of those:/


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am getting box 17 and am pretty freaking excited about it. I haven't been this excited about my BB in a long time!


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 21 and am excited for it to get here. Strange though, my mom got the same box and received it on Friday and mine is scheduled to be here this Friday.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no update for me. If I get the one with the boob tape we're dunzo, at least on one account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Still no update. Â And I've not seen anyone post that they're getting Box 20...which is the one I so-ho-ho don't want...I'm skurred now! Â :eusa_pray: pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasedon'tbebox20!


 No need to worry. One of my accounts got this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it is posted on the page.


----------



## Emr410 (Dec 10, 2012)

My other two accounts both say they are receiving box 18, but one weighs .515 and was shipped on the 6th and the other weighs .488 and was shipped on the 7th. I remember reading a post that someone had this box with a weight of .515. So either the lighter one is missing an item or the wrong box posted on my account (one can hope right). Anyone else have a weight of around .488 with a box that shipped on the 7th?


----------



## AJCorletto (Dec 10, 2012)

I am getting box 10 this month. I am excited for the products, but I am also wondering what the little foil tube thing is? Perfume sample perhaps? Or more candy? Also, I just tested the RTR10 code and it was working fine for me.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a feeling I've been a subscriber too long without getting the titty tape, it's coming, I just know it.  Stuff is actually really handy (I have even used it to keep a knee brace from slipping off during a half marathon  ), but I prefer to get the fun stuff in my box, since it's my capricious purchase of the month.


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too.  I have no tracking number, but I was told my the welcome box for the subscription I got for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas shipped....





> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no box update and no tracking number. sigh.


 Maybe ours will all update at the same-ish time? I'll post back here as soon as I notice the page has been changed to December (which is hopefully soon lol).


----------



## starfighter82 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am getting box 4. I am most excited about the eye cream (and Kerastase even though it is a packet). Is anyone actually excited about the lipgloss? I need to see if I can get rid of it on the trade thread. Also, anyone that wants an Eyeko liner I will make sure to put the turquoise one I received in July up as well!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My other two accounts both say they are receiving box 18, but one weighs .515 and was shipped on the 6th and the other weighs .488 and was shipped on the 7th. I remember reading a post that someone had this box with a weight of .515. So either the lighter one is missing an item or the wrong box posted on my account (one can hope right).
> 
> Anyone else have a weight of around .488 with a box that shipped on the 7th?


 I am getting box 9 that is .472, but it shipped on the 6th.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling I've been a subscriber too long without getting the titty tape, it's coming, I just know it.  Stuff is actually really handy (I have even used it to keep a knee brace from slipping off during a half marathon  ), but I prefer to get the fun stuff in my box, since it's my capricious purchase of the month.


 I dunno, you might get lucky. I've avoided that tili bag on both my accounts, but gifted myself a 3rd account, 3-month sub and got it first try with that one.  Fingers crossed for something fun!


----------



## WonderNtheMakin (Dec 10, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else had ever had this problem. My account was charged earlier this month, but here it is the 10th and I have no december tracking in my Birchbox account settings and my box page still shows Novembers box. I have always had tracking information by this point even if it was not updated. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

It seems like they aren't posting the new info until the box ships, this month. Maybe not to spoil it?

My mother and sister are both in the same position as you - some of the best boxes IMO haven't shipped yet, so that might be a good sign!!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WonderNtheMakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else had ever had this problem. My account was charged earlier this month, but here it is the 10th and I have no december tracking in my Birchbox account settings and my box page still shows Novembers box. I have always had tracking information by this point even if it was not updated. Anyone experienced this before?


 It's normal.  They've never been really clear about if the 10th is a deadline or a roundabout but it happens (mine is also not updated this month)


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

Man. I came on here to check before my final to see if my box page has updated. NOPE. Probably a good thing. If I get a lame box, I don't want to start the day off disappointed.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Would anyone with a modelco lipgloss like to trade for my Number 4 shampoo and hot mama?  I can't use either of these things, but I am a gloss addict! 






Update: I've set up a trade! Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need to worry. One of my accounts got this box.
> 
> ...


 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm sorry.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope your other box is awesome to make up for it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Would anyone with a modelco lipgloss like to trade for my Number 4 shampoo and hot mama?Â  I can't use either of these things, but I am a gloss addict!Â  :add_twinkle:


 Me!


----------



## Celestemel (Dec 10, 2012)

In November, they did a "bait and switch" where they had said that I was receiving a certain box but I received another. Right now, it's looking like I'm getting Box 6. I'm fairly happy with it.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel like I;m one of the only people pretty happy about their box this month.  I felt like mine had a good variety and had a makeup product...

(two if you count the mox lip butter)
I was gonna make this my last month (cause of saving money for moving and wedding, nothing against BB) but I think I might do one more month.  Or maybe two more cause that'll be my anniversary.


----------



## merkington (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting box 10! Question for people who've received their boxes and got the Chuao.. Did you get what was pictured? Mine shows maple bacon but I'm a vegetarian!!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 17 and am pretty freaking excited about it. I haven't been this excited about my BB in a long time!


 I'm jealous!  This is the one I was hoping for cuz I really want that refillable perfume atomizer (anyone that gets it and doesn't want, keep me in mind for trade!!)...might just have to buy it with points..I do like what I am getting (Box 1, I think) so its all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box 1. Posted pics on my instangram (I can post them here too, if you want.) and I was a bit surprised that I ended up with 2 lotion samples from the same company in one box. At least they are separate scents. I am loving the cc cream from Juice Beauty and may look into purchasing the full size after 12/21. Anyone else have box 1? Kinda wish I had gotten a chocolate for my lifestyle extra but I actually really like the scents I got for the lotions.





Overall this is a much better box and I have to admit I did cancel my subscription before November because I was fed up with getting plastic bags and the poor quality of the boxes I had been receiving. However, a few of my subscribers to my vlog had asked me to please sign back up and keep reviewing so I did. I am glad I got this box and hoping next month will be just as good.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 10, 2012)

> Wait...so we can get multiple flavors of Luna/Lara/yuck bars, multiple colors of the same brand of polish, and tons of "super-duper, awesome" hair ties...and they claim they're new samples because they're "different." But when it comes to the only eyeliner I will use now, I can't get it in purple this time because I received a black one in a previous month? Not complaining, just once again confused by BB's logic. Â  :blink:


 Lol!! I had the same confusion!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2012)

My box shipped and it's box 27. It looks pretty good. I mean, I looked at the boxes in general and wasn't super excited to try anything, except for the

CC cream and maybe the Benefit blush, but then someone said the blush was orangey, and so I didn't want it anymore.

I'm getting:
 

Juicy Couture - I've only tried this one once in the store, so it'll be nice to evaluate it at my leisure. There is a JC La Fleur rollerball that comes with regular JC on the other end. I've been trying to decide if it was worth it.

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer - I got this already on my second account (which is now canceled) and I love it, so another one is greatly appreciated.
 
 
Fresh wipes - I love getting wipes in boxes like this, because I like to carry them around with me for emergencies. I seriously doubt I'll use it on my face. I wonder how many it comes with?

clarifying shampoo - Um, okay.
  Apothedermâ„¢ Firming Serum- I don't really need this right now, but I can hang onto it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

How does the lotion smell ladies?


----------



## mishtastic (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome, I got my mom a 3 month subscription for Christmas and was kinda worrying she would get a crappy welcome box and then be like "!!?" but this looks pretty good. Might steal her Mary-Lou Manizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the mystery box is the December Welcome box. If you purchase a gift subscription she will receive the following items in her December Welcome box:
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome, I got my mom a 3 month subscription for Christmas and was kinda worrying she would get a crappy welcome box and then be like "!!?" but this looks pretty good. Might steal her Mary-Lou Manizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Your mom got an AWESOME welcome box!


----------



## mishtastic (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box #23 and I'm in love with Birchbox again! Might sign up for a new year, I want everything in this box!

I got:
 


Benefit it's potent! eye cream
FLO Fragrance Atomizers
Harvey Prince Hello
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One


----------



## mishtastic (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, just glad she didn't get those Eye Rock eyeliner things (I haven't either and I'm keeping my fingers crossed)



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your mom got an AWESOME welcome box!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome, I got my mom a 3 month subscription for Christmas and was kinda worrying she would get a crappy welcome box and then be like "!!?" but this looks pretty good. Might steal her Mary-Lou Manizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 She may not get that box. It was posted earlier in the thread that other people who ordered a gift box did not get anything even close to this. And then Zadidoll replied by saying she initially thought that this was a box everyone would be getting for gift subscriptions but it was inaccurate information. The chances of your mom getting that exact box is pretty slim.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> She may not get that box. It was posted earlier in the thread that other people who ordered a gift box did not get anything even close to this. And then Zadidoll replied by saying she initially thought that this was a box everyone would be getting for gift subscriptions but it was inaccurate information. The chances of your mom getting that exact box is pretty slim.


 I think there's usually a few variations of a welcome box every month, so yep..might not get all those items. Isn't it usually a mix between older items and current ones? Although, that describes a lot of the boxes lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

I just saw on Facebook that Birchbox is stocking Molton Brown!  I really hope they sample it in the future, I lived in the UK for a few years and was obsessed with their products...they have a lot of scents that are herbal and understated, which I appreciate as a sweet-scent hater.  Wish I hadn't already emptied my points...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 3 for me. I'm very meh about it. Not really excited, but I might as well try everything. I've been trading away most of my boxes the past few months and it seems like a waste to keep BB If I'm going to continue doing that. It's not the worst box, but I was definitely hoping for something more exciting. I'm starting to think BB isn't for me though. Maybe I'm subbed out. I love Ipsy, but I find myself just not using products from boxes. I also used to get GB (cancelled) and I have sample overload a bit. I'm trying to start actually using things up though since I'm on a no buy.

BUT! I did purchase the full size Fresh Soy Face Cleanser with the BB code. I was hoping to use it again to pre-order the benefit fine one one and something else small, but it appears I can't use it twice. Darn. Oh well, I need to stop buying crap anyways.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> I just saw on Facebook that Birchbox is stocking Molton Brown! Â I really hope they sample it in the future, I lived in the UK for a few years and was obsessed with their products...they have a lot of scents that are herbal and understated, which I appreciate as a sweet-scent hater. Â Wish I hadn't already emptied my points...


 I was browsing the shop and they have a Molton Brown duo available. I also see this brand at my TJMaxx a lot, especially in the last few months.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was browsing the shop and they have a Molton Brown duo available. I also see this brand at my TJMaxx a lot, especially in the last few months.


 Is it actually Molton Brown or is it a look-alike brand?  I've seen stuff there that looks like the same packaging but it's a different brand.  I'll have to go have a look for myself, it's time for a TJ Maxx hairspray trip anyway.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

still no shipping info...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> meh


----------



## CaWo (Dec 10, 2012)

I am pretty happy with my box! I really do agree about the Juicy perfume though...really? how long has this been out Birchbox! It's nothing new! I am also just plain tired of the perfume samples already. I was  REALLY hoping for something from The Balm, haven't gotten anything from them so far but I am super happy about the lip gloss! Overall a good box!


----------



## carebear (Dec 10, 2012)

No info for me either but Birchbox did send me an email about spending my BB points. Atleast Ipsy is on point for me this month!


----------



## CaWo (Dec 10, 2012)

Ohhh- you're so lucky!  I wanted to try the Benefit too! Don't feel bad about the beauty blender...I still haven't gotten one!



> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic but I finally used my 833 (what?) birchbox points and purchased $85 worth of product for $5!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box#3 2 days early today! 

It has 

Juice Beauty CC Cream (I got natural glow)

Model CO lip gloss in Berry pink (and it smells like strawberries)

kerastase nectar thermique- I was really surprised i thought it was shampoo conditioner but it's leave in conditioner and they gave me 2 packets so that is really really nice!

Thymes Naia body lotion

and my extra was a foil packet of thymes lotus santal body lotion. 

No food or weird lifestyle items, so that's awesome!!

 on a related note I got ipsy, BB, SS, and love with food today! Box overload! and I went to the Packer Game last night, so I'm slightly hungover and have to go to work soon, so it might be a day or two before I start to update my videos and blog.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your box looks great! what don't you like about it?


 Seriously everything...which kinda sucks because I usually end up at least liking one or two items but this month I really don't.

I did put up my whole box up for trade in case anyone is interested in trading.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Is it actually Molton Brown or is it a look-alike brand? Â I've seen stuff there that looks like the same packaging but it's a different brand. Â I'll have to go have a look for myself, it's time for a TJ Maxx hairspray trip anyway.


 Not the knock off, but real deal lol. They are well discounted, but some products are still pricey, depending on one's opinions/thoughts. I was eyeballing some of the lotions, loved that they featured actual plant/herb earthy scents and thought they'd make nice fillers in a spa basket I made for a friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 23. I'm pretty excited for this one! You did good, BB, you did good lol

Bear with me, first time posting spoiler pic











theBlam Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Kloraine Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
Harvey Prince Hello
Benefit it's potent! eye cream
FLO Fragrance Atomizer


----------



## dreile (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #23 and I'm in love with Birchbox again! Might sign up for a new year, I want everything in this box!
> 
> ...


----------



## Smileygabby (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a peek into box #3. Online it listed that I'd be only getting 4 items but I really got 7. 

Juice Beauty CC Cream

( 2) Kerastase Nectar Thermique 
ModelCo Lip Gloss
Thymes Naia Body Lotion
Thymes Lotus Santal Body Lotion
$50 off $125 Rent the Runway card


----------



## mmccann13 (Dec 10, 2012)

i am getting box 10 but i am wondering whats going to be in the foil packet to the side.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 10, 2012)

It is .1oz. Here it is next to a full size eye cream for size reference. Its the cutest little pot, I bought a Benefit set with this, the face cream and pore professional when I was going on a trip.
Here is the eye cream size.


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #23 and I'm in love with Birchbox again! Might sign up for a new year, I want everything in this box!
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 10, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am pretty happy with my box! I really do agree about the Juicy perfume though...really? how long has this been out Birchbox! It's nothing new! I am also just plain tired of the perfume samples already. I was Â REALLY hoping for something from The Balm, haven't gotten anything from them so far but I am super happy about the lip gloss! Overall a good box! That's what I am getting too.. Super excited about the eye cream, I have been wanting to try it for forever! I agree with everything else you said too lol


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine was set to arrive the 12th, and it came today! The tracking never updated to show that it went to the post office!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got box 19, except one item was different than pictured.

I got a Salted Chocolate Crunch ChocoPod. This will go in my husbands stocking hahaha!! 


I also got an Amika Nourishing Hair Mask. My hair is very thick and can get dry... so I can use this.
 
 Lash M Eyelash and Brow enhancing serum. Meh. This is going into my trade list. I'm updating it this afternoon. Lots of great stuff going in. Go peek! LOL
 
I got the little perfume sample of Aerie Shimmer. It smells nice, so I don't mind! The Miss Me perfume from last month... BLAH!!!!! No thanks!
 
And finally I got the Mary-Lou Manizer. I don't have any highlighter so I wanted this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am happy with my box overall. No full size products, but only one item that is going up for trade... so that is a good sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anything else I wanted I may get in a future box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am getting box 10 but i am wondering whats going to be in the foil packet to the side.


 I think someone said it's perfume,  Aerie I believe.  I'm getting the same box.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* 



Wait...so we can get multiple flavors of Luna/Lara/yuck bars, multiple colors of the same brand of polish, and tons of "super-duper, awesome" hair ties...and they claim they're new samples because they're "different."

But when it comes to the only eyeliner I will use now, I can't get it in purple this time because I received a black one in a previous month?

Not complaining, just once again confused by BB's logic.  




    At least with the nail polish and twistband duplicates it happened when they were giving a nail polish/twistband out in EVERY box.  I kind of feel like different color nail polishes is quite a bit different than different colors of eye liner.  Color club makes hundreds of nail polish variations, and eyeko only a limited number of colors.  You will only you so many colors of eye liner, a black/brown one and maybe a few colors.  I also think it would be incredibly unfair to send someone an eye liner twice and never send some to others, unless they did a month where everyone got one (which would be awesome, because the product is great.


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone said it's perfume,  Aerie I believe.  I'm getting the same box.


 Yep, I clicked on it and it says to review this product for points.  Aerie shimmer.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. No fair. They didn't hesitate to take my $ on the 1st smh


 AGREED!!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How does the lotion smell ladies?


 I liked both of my lotion samples. I love the Naia so much I an going to buy it locally at a store this weekend while I am out and about. Its very light and pretty. The Lotus Santal is a sexier scent (IMHO). Woodsy with a sweet note to it. I really like it as well but refuse to buy 2 bottles of lotion for 50 bucks! LOL. Those were the scents I got in my box. Not sure which scents other boxes got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps a little.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update for me. If I get the one with the boob tape we're dunzo, at least on one account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ditto. box 20 = punishment box. i will cancel this one and send another not so pretty email


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd kill for the FLO atomizer. I've been wanting to get my hands on a Travalo for awhile now but never did. One can hope right?


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #23 and I'm in love with Birchbox again! Might sign up for a new year, I want everything in this box!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zakiya08 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow your box seems awesome.  I love nail polish and for once I wish I could get a box with that in it. 

I got this:

.
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls 
ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss 
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod 
NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ®â€¨ Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel 
Juliette Has A Gun Mad Madame - 100 ml 

I am not too happy with mine as I already own 2 tubes of pillow soft curls (but hey I'm not blaming it on them and I do like it) and you can get two of ms jessies samples for free on their website.   The lip gloss is the only thing I am excited about.  It seems like I get lip gloss in every box, but I love lip gloss so the more the merrier.  The chocoPod ugk!   I wish they would stop putting food in the BirchBox, I don't get it and I don't understand what it has to do with beauty.  The perfume sample not excited about.  One I am a picky perfume wearer, two if I wanted a sample of some random perfume I could go to Macy's and stack up on these little bottles, and three I am not paying $135 for the large bottle, I don't care how much I love it.  I just don't feel like this box was worth it to me.  Hope others have better luck with their box.  I think I am canceling my sub, I've given birchbox three chances already, this could have been money I used on a product I really like.  After I use my points, I;m out.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 10, 2012)

ladies with box 23, what's your profile info? i would kill for that box and despite listing eye cream as my splurge item, i miss out on the box with my HG eye cream :/


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 3 arrived today...will trade the whole box or piece by piece...really want Its potent!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies with box 23, what's your profile info? i would kill for that box and despite listing eye cream as my splurge item, i miss out on the box with my HG eye cream :/


 same here..eye cream for my splurge item..


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box #21 I think.

I have a full-size Mary Lou Manizer - so if anyone wants the sample one from this month's Birchbox PM me your trade list.  I can never (easily) find stuff on the big trade forum...

I'd love to test drive the Benefit eye cream...and could add some other stuff to sweeten the deal.  Let me know!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Aside from the fact that I got what I feel is the worst fit box for me, I decided I would try and give my samples a go. That's what Birchbox is supposed to be about anyway.. trying things you wouldn't ordinarily pick up. When I opened my samples I noticed that I also had the giant finger print in the middle of my Hot Mama. Not only that, but it also looks like someone swirled their finger around in the Mox Botanicals jar and left some dirt while there. Not cool Birchbox.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the same jar if It's Potent in a kit today. It went straight to my trade list.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be getting box 25

.
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One 
 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls 
 
per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel 
 
John Varvatos Artisan 
 
NUXE Melting Cleansing Gel


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aside from the fact that I got what I feel is the worst fit box for me, I decided I would try and give my samples a go. That's what Birchbox is supposed to be about anyway.. trying things you wouldn't ordinarily pick up. When I opened my samples I noticed that I also had the giant finger print in the middle of my Hot Mama. Not only that, but it also looks like someone swirled their finger around in the Mox Botanicals jar and left some dirt while there. Not cool Birchbox.


 My Hot Mama was like that too, but I remember seeing EVERYONE complaining about that last month people with their Lou-Mainzer and it actually had something to do with the magnet from the case it comes it


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

This might be slightly off topic and I'm guessing there's a thread around here somewhere that I just haven't found yet but I just discovered birchbox and now I'm seeing everyone talking about all of these other sub programs. I've googled some but I would love to read a customer's (or multiple) customer's comparing the services side by side (what kind of products, do other ones have a shop or offer discounts, ect.). Could anyone direct me here?

I'm having a lot of fun with birchbox but I wouldn't mind learning about others esp. because Moroccan Oil is the number one hair product I can't live without and BB doesn't carry it in the shop- if there was a way I could get points for it since it's kind of pricey that would be awesome.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 10, 2012)

> My Hot Mama was like that too, but I remember seeing EVERYONE complaining about that last month people with their Lou-Mainzer and it actually had something to do with the magnet from the case it comes it


 Thanks for the info. I thought I had read about the finger print issue before, but I never followed up on it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This might be slightly off topic and I'm guessing there's a thread around here somewhere that I just haven't found yet but I just discovered birchbox and now I'm seeing everyone talking about all of these other sub programs. I've googled some but I would love to read a customer's (or multiple) customer's comparing the services side by side (what kind of products, do other ones have a shop or offer discounts, ect.). Could anyone direct me here?
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun with birchbox but I wouldn't mind learning about others esp. because Moroccan Oil is the number one hair product I can't live without and BB doesn't carry it in the shop- if there was a way I could get points for it since it's kind of pricey that would be awesome.


 Hi Legalista, try this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123554/what-companies-do-you-subscribe-to

I got a lot of good ideas from this one! It has a lot of information on what's available and details like coupon codes and whether you can skip a month.  Hope it's helpful!


----------



## JLR594 (Dec 10, 2012)

I would have loved box 17 or 23.  Instead I'm getting box 12.  I really hope this is the last tea I'll be seeing from Birchbox because really the ONLY tea I want is ordinary, sweet ICED tea with lemon.  McDs tea beats this stuff they are sending me.  Out of my five boxes, two have had tea.  I really don't like fancy teas.  It won't go to waste, because my Husband will drink it but I really would have liked to have gotten a chocolate snack like so many other boxes this month have.

At least I'm really enjoying my ipsy, which to my surprise it has arrived today!  My second ipsy, and I am beyond pleased with both so far.  And out of five BB boxes, I've only really liked one of them.  So those who aren't too pleased with BB lately and haven't yet tried ipsy, I do recommend them!


----------



## brio444 (Dec 10, 2012)

Barf.  I'm getting Box #26 which suuuuuuuucks.  

December 2012: Box 26


FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels 
John Varvatos Artisan 
Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion TechnologyÂ® 
NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ®â€¨ â€“ Ultra Comfortable Face Cream
per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

I guess compared to the 2 self-tanners month, this one is OK, but there were so many things I would have been happy to get this month that getting men's cologne is like a big f**k you, xoxo birchbox.  And then shampoo w/o conditioner = pet peeve even if I could use it (which I can't, I'm pretty sure, because even if I DID use silicone hair products, volumizing products are counter-indicated for colored hair.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Legalista, try this thread:
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 10, 2012)

My box weighs .54 should be here friday. my box info is updated but i refuse to look. I accidently clicked and saw i am getting the chocalte and mox lip butter which are two things i really want. The rest i have no idea. I will not look. I will not look. I will not look. I will not look.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

STILL  not updated.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STILL  not updated.


 Samesies. Sigh. First world problems. :/


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Barf. Â I'm getting Box #26 which suuuuuuuucks. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I feel you on the men's stuff. I don't know why they do that. I'm married and I couldn't pawn that stuff onto my husband. He had zero interest in it. Why waste samples like that? Just let them go out to department stores where people are actually looking for mens fragrances. It doesn't seem like a very good marketing strategy for the cologne maker imho. I'm just happy that I didn't get another food item.


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh disappointed with my box this month once again. The only thing I'm looking forward to is another same of Mary Lou Manizer. Everything else is going up for trade. Blech.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This might be slightly off topic and I'm guessing there's a thread around here somewhere that I just haven't found yet but I just discovered birchbox and now I'm seeing everyone talking about all of these other sub programs. I've googled some but I would love to read a customer's (or multiple) customer's comparing the services side by side (what kind of products, do other ones have a shop or offer discounts, ect.). Could anyone direct me here?
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun with birchbox but I wouldn't mind learning about others esp. because Moroccan Oil is the number one hair product I can't live without and BB doesn't carry it in the shop- if there was a way I could get points for it since it's kind of pricey that would be awesome.


 also try subscriptionboxes.com


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not the knock off, but real deal lol. They are well discounted, but some products are still pricey, depending on one's opinions/thoughts. I was eyeballing some of the lotions, loved that they featured actual plant/herb earthy scents and thought they'd make nice fillers in a spa basket I made for a friend.


 LOL I've almost been tricked by the fake packaging, so I'm always lifting an eyebrow.  I'll definitely check it out.  I really love the way everything smells.  The first time I ever went to London the posh hotel I stayed in had Molton Brown, I ended up hoarding those little free bottles.  They discontinued the shampoo (I think it was Ylang Ylang) but whenever I smell something similar I get wistful.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a tracking number that doesn't work and it still shows November on my account. Ughhhh. At least I got my ipsy bag, influenster and curlkit today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally got a tracking number, but no other info.


----------



## antonella (Dec 10, 2012)

me too maybe were getting the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Same for my sister and mother - they both just got a tracking number (one is updated-had shipped on the 8th, one is not) - neither of them have December pics yet, but hopefully sooooon.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2012)

Same here... The anticipation is killing me..lol!


----------



## denise89 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so excited!! I am finally getting a box that I love especially with seeing a very nice sample size of the Benefit its potent eye cream and Kerastase! Also a full size of the model co lip gloss! This is the box, its not up on the box list yet I think...




I feel glad now that I stayed with BB, I had three really great boxes so far after those lousy boxes.


----------



## aerofish (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh, this is the first box I have recieved I hate. i will not use a SINGLE thing in it.

- Model Co lip gloss (full size, but I hate lip goop)

- Thymes body lotion foil packet

- Keratase foil packets of some sort of hair goop??? It doesn't say clearly

- Thymes body lotion..bottle? WTF? A foil packet AND a bottle of the same product???


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, this is the first box I have recieved I hate. i will not use a SINGLE thing in it.
> 
> ...


 same here!! I hate this box!!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited!! I am finally getting a box that I love especially with seeing a very nice sample size of the Benefit its potent eye cream and Kerastase! Also a full size of the model co lip gloss! This is the box, its not up on the box list yet I think...
> 
> ...


That's my ideal box this month! Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## matty1426 (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought we were supposed to get a lipgloss as our December Birchbox exclusive sample, but my box doesn't look like it includes it. Has anyone gotten this? 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13782309266/sneak-peek-december-birchbox-exclusive-sample


----------



## amidea (Dec 10, 2012)

add me to the list of people who just got a tracking number (but no actual info)!  it's sad how excited i got to see a link there...


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .54 should be here friday. my box info is updated but i refuse to look. I accidently clicked and saw i am getting the chocalte and mox lip butter which are two things i really want. The rest i have no idea. I will not look. I will not look. I will not look. I will not look.


 I'm getting that one too, in my opinion its one of the better ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very excited


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *matty1426* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we were supposed to get a lipgloss as our December Birchbox exclusive sample, but my box doesn't look like it includes it. Has anyone gotten this?
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13782309266/sneak-peek-december-birchbox-exclusive-sample


That's December 2011!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally updated my tracking info bt bid is still in Edgewood. Any 0.5730 box twinsies around?


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *matty1426* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we were supposed to get a lipgloss as our December Birchbox exclusive sample, but my box doesn't look like it includes it. Has anyone gotten this?
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13782309266/sneak-peek-december-birchbox-exclusive-sample


 hehe i think that article is from last december!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

I may or may not be sitting here refreshing my Birchbox page, impatiently waiting for my info to update. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh.  Mine still says processing!  I think BB will lock me out of my account soon for logging in so many times today!!!  Grrrrr...  






Thankfully, I got my Ipsy bag today, and I just got off the waitlist for another sub.  2 out of 3's not bad!


----------



## matildajulia (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box 19 and I was sooo disappointed with the box.

Perfume sample (7/8) boxes, amika hair mask in foil packet (size should last 2 times), mary-lou manizer, and a lash gel serum for to help lashes grow BUT the sample of the lash gel serum is so tiny its not even the size of my pinky. Except for the mary lou manizer, there is nothing in this box that is deluxe sized. I don't demand full sized items but they should be deluxe!
I am pretty sure I'm cancelling. Does anyone know if you cancel the subscription if you can still use your points or if I should use the points and then cancel?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *matildajulia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 19 and I was sooo disappointed with the box.
> 
> ...


 you can still earn points by buying stuff in the store and you won't lose them if you cancel.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no updates on my tracking number since Edgewood. At least I have a tracking number and know what my box is though, so no complaints as long as it shows up (by the 21st haha).


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume?  Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume?  Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


 I never really understood that trend. Same thing with the Victoria's Secret sweats. Anything with words written across your butt, really.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I was planning on trying to trade the Hot Mama for a Mary Lou, but I got it and it's so pretty and looks lovely on me as an eyeshadow, so I guess I'm going have to keep it and just go ahead and buy the full size of the Mary Lou. I think this worked out for the best.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *matildajulia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 19 and I was sooo disappointed with the box.
> 
> ...


You keep your points after you cancel.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never really understood that trend. Same thing with the Victoria's Secret sweats. Anything with words written across your butt, really.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess I am getting box 9 this month:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box9

not the most exciting but I finally get something full sized and it wasn't geared to only skin care like it has the past few months so I'll stick around.


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 10, 2012)

I always have that picture in my head when I read about a juicy anything sample!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



> Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume? Â Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume?  Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


 You made me laugh!  Yea, I think the same thing.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

got a shipping e-mail but it still shows november and the tracking doesn't work


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

I absolutely adore anything Juicy Couture! They have the cutest things. I don't think they should be sampling a perfume that is so old though. Most people have smelled it and either like it and bought it or hated it or there are people who never cared in the first place. I already own it and I am getting two samples in my two subs.


----------



## iluvteffy (Dec 10, 2012)

I already have a BB subscription, is there a way I can sign up for a 2nd box without having to go through the wait since I already have one subscription??


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 10, 2012)

> I got box 19 and I was sooo disappointed with the box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am pretty sure I'm cancelling. Does anyone know if you cancel the subscription if you can still use your points or if I should use the points and then cancel? I got this one too and am not happy. I am seriously considering canceling as well. The problem for me with Birchbox is that they have so many subscribers that they have a bunch of different boxes. It's hard not to be disappointed when they are 20 other boxes you'd rather have before the one you actually get.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have a BB subscription, is there a way I can sign up for a 2nd box without having to go through the wait since I already have one subscription??


 You can give yourself a gift sub to a different email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume? Â Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


 &lt;- This. Exactly.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #10! I'm pretty excited about it - I'm hoping for the eyeliner in a fun color since I'd never buy that for myself and typically just stick with black


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have a BB subscription, is there a way I can sign up for a 2nd box without having to go through the wait since I already have one subscription??


 I'm not sure, but I think you can gift one to yourself and also get the 50 points.

Edit:  I didnt read the other responses here before I replied.  Sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, this is the first box I have recieved I hate. i will not use a SINGLE thing in it.
> 
> ...


 I got this box too! I don't mind the lotion. It smells nice. But the rest is eh. I've been subscribed for awhile &amp; decided to cancel after this box. Last box I got wasn't that great either.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 10, 2012)

Got a tracking number a few minutes ago but it's not active yet, and my page still shows Novembers box. Oh well, it's a start I guess. Atleast I know it's on the way


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies with box 23, what's your profile info? i would kill for that box and despite listing eye cream as my splurge item, i miss out on the box with my HG eye cream :/


 I have that Im a dedicated enthusiast, splurge on latest makeup color, and age 25.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this one too and am not happy. I am seriously considering canceling as well. The problem for me with Birchbox is that they have so many subscribers that they have a bunch of different boxes. It's hard not to be disappointed when they are 20 other boxes you'd rather have before the one you actually get.


 
I got this box and am pretty happy with it. I've been wanting to try the Mary-lou manizer for awhile and I enjoy the way the perfume smells. Even though the samples are small I think I can get a lot of uses out of everything.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I got the ultimate punishment box (20) on my second account, which I've had since October. Boob tape, foot, and face cream. yay 



 my first account (box 21) was okay, I've been subscribed since April, so this month I will be getting my anniversary code, and I am considering closing my second account. I am definitely overloaded with samples right now and I'm sure my wallet could use a little break.


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies with box 23, what's your profile info? i would kill for that box and despite listing eye cream as my splurge item, i miss out on the box with my HG eye cream :/


 I have that I'm a dedicated enthusiast, my splurge is latest makeup color, and age is 25. Hope this helps!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe I've been living under a rock, but the juicy couture perfume was in my box and I tried it for the first time tonight - 







Gah. I usually don't just put it on me, but for some reason I did - lesson learned.

It's killin' me.

My head throbs.  

Cannot escape it.

On the plus side, my sister loved the la fleur so maybe she'll like this one, too. As long as she never ever ever wears it when I'm around, lol.


----------



## OhSam09 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got this box and am pretty happy with it. I've been wanting to try the Mary-lou manizer for awhile and I enjoy the way the perfume smells. Even though the samples are small I think I can get a lot of uses out of everything.


 I got this one too. I wasn't thrilled with the size of the eyelash stuff, but then I saw that the full size was pretty pricey and I felt better about the sample size. I have really long eyelashes, but I'm curious to see if it makes them thicker. The chocolate was pretty tasty too. I was nice and shared it with the fiance though. I LOVE amika products, and I should get about 3 uses out of the masque.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

I recieved one of my Birchboxes today and my 2nd one is on its way!  I recieved or will recieve boxes # 9 and 17.  I am very happy with both!

I tried to list my samples here using the Spoiler box, but it didnt work for me, and I'm too lazy to try again.  I do love both my boxes this month though.   I just devoured the Emily's Fortune Cookie that in came the box I recieved today, and it was delicious!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 10, 2012)

> Is it just me or does anyone else picture those sweats with juicy printed across the butt whenever somebody mentions the Juicy perfume? Â Which in turn, makes me not want to wear the perfume because there's just a feeling of tackiness when I hear/see it.


 Yes, and then I think of Gilmore Girls and Emily Gilmore's reaction when she saw Lorelai's pants, "what else are you wearing a brasseire with the word tasty on it?"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I officially have a tracking number that hasn't updated yet, but still no December box uploaded on my account.


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 10, 2012)

My account still shows November, but it finally put up a tracking number. Of course, my tracking numbers never track anything for days because it's usually not sent out until two or three days after I get a number.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

I



> I got this box and am pretty happy with it. I've been wanting to try the Mary-lou manizer for awhile and I enjoy the way the perfume smells. Even though the samples are small I think I can get a lot of uses out of everything.Â


 felt the same way. It's not a terrible box. I'm sure there are better ones, but when only one item goes up for trade that's good sign. I also thought the perfume smelled nice!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 10, 2012)

Will be getting box 3 as well.  Definitely better than last month's box, but I'm just "meh" about the box in general.  I wanted chocolate!


----------



## beautybeth (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my box today (box 6) - WOW, fastest timing ever. The eyeko skinny liner in purple is a perfect example of a great Birchbox item (for me, just my opinion). It's makeup and it's full sized. It's in a color I'd never choose myself, but it looks SO amazing. I was surprised because the last eyeko product I got was terrible. The skinny liner goes on so easy, the color is so deep it almost looks black but not quite, and it STAYS. I'm so impressed.

The rest of the samples were just eh. Small and not that interesting. The food item was kinda yummy though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I don't get excited about perfume samples, but I will never have to buy perfume for the rest of my life.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 10, 2012)

> Â


 That made me giggle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 10, 2012)

TOTALLY OFF TOPIC

but for any of you who are as obsessed with sephora as i am, and recieved that $15 gift card if you spend $50.... if you use it online you don't have to spend $50!

I mean you'll have to pay for the shipping, but I just got a $24 nars velvet matte lip pencil for $16! 

todays the last day to use them!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

I read that elsewhere and it was true. Plus I was given another $5 free from the Wrapp app. And had $20 free money.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 10, 2012)

If there is anyone who's getting the Benefit eye cream and want to trade, I'm getting box 3 and would be up for trading something.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC
> 
> ...


Great tip!


----------



## doziedoz (Dec 10, 2012)

How do you know which number box you get?  I have been looking on my account page and can't find it.. I got a shipping notice today, but it says it won't arrive until the 15th :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC
> 
> ...


 wow THANK YOU!!! I had no idea you could apply it for a smaller amount!  I got the Sephora Jumbo Waterproof Eyeliner Set ($60 value, usually sold for $30, on sale for $24) for $16! ($24 plus tax &amp; shipping, minus $15).  And I got the full 24 beauty points!

You are a rockstar!!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC
> 
> ...


 ugh. i wish i knew this a few seconds ago. i just placed my order -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought it expires tomorrow.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2012)

Re: Sephora

If you use eBates, make sure to go through there too. You get 8% cashback right now. I used my $15 credit towards the Naked palette and then got $4 back from eBates - not too shabby to save $19 on it! Plus free shipping and a deluxe sample of mascara too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no box update/tracking info. What the junk, Birchbox? Stop holding out on me.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC
> 
> ...


 I used mine on a $15 item for a Christmas gift for my sister-in-law...paid 9 bucks which included shipping and gift wrap.


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I officially have a tracking number that hasn't updated yet, but still no December box uploaded on my account.


 same here.. so annoying!!! what's in my damn box!!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 10, 2012)

I finally got a tracking number and it has updated!  BUT, my account hasnt updated yet so i have no clue what I am getting




  I like knowing what I am getting.....I get that much more excited when I finally get it!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2012)

Since we're on topic of the Sephora GC, I placed my order yesterday:

2 lip tars

1 bite beauty whipped cherry lip scrub

1 tarte deluxe sample of the maracuja oil (enter the promo code maracuja at checkout)

3 perfume samples for the man (didn't see anything of interest to me.. husband doesn't wear perfume but he could always start right LOL)

---

$33.50 after shipping and tax!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box update/tracking info. What the junk, Birchbox? Stop holding out on me.


 If it makes you feel any better, I got my shipping notice just now with a tracking number.......but no info on how much it weighs or when it will arrive.....if I get boob tape, I am going to pout like no one's business.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

The Birchbox I recieved today seems to have products that were featured in the Sneak Peek video, so I'm not using spoilers. 

I recieved the Juice Beauty CC cream in the Warm Glow shade and I think I'm in love!  This is suprising to me as I have tried several BB creams and never found one that I liked.  The Warm Glow shade is a perfect match for me.  I'm getting a 2nd sample in my other Birchbox and I hope it's the same shade. I also really like the ModelCo lip gloss.  Its a very pretty soft light pink (I cant read the small print on the bottom for the shade) I like the fruity scent it has, and the texture is nice.  I'm thrilled with the Amika hair mask.  I recieved one in my other account a few months ago, and really like it.  I think I got 2 or 3 uses out of my last sample - once as deep conditioning treatment, and once or twice I just used it in the shower as a regular conditioner.  The Juicey Couture fragrance I'm on the fence about.  I sprayed it on my wrist about an hour ago, and I like it better now more so than when I first applied it.  The fortune cookie was a delicous treat!  I think those cookies could easily become addictive. 

I'm looking forward to recieving my 2nd Birchbox now.  The only repeat item is the Juice Beauty CC cream, and I'm really glad to be getting a 2nd sample!

THis is my 12th month with Birchbox.  Every few months I recieve a sample of something that I think I'm not going to like, like this months Juice beauty CC cream, then I try it, and and pleasantly surprised.  I have discovered quite a few of my HG products thanks to Birchbox!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here.. so annoying!!! what's in my damn box!!


 i'm glad that i'm not the only one going through/pissed off at birchbox doing this to us


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm glad that i'm not the only one going through/pissed off at birchbox doing this to us


 Well, I mean, it is supposed to be a surprise. I'm just a very impatient person. Not mad or anything.


----------



## chrissymarie (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box 12. This is def. my last BB. smh......


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 21, the Kerastase and Juice CC Cream will probably go up for trade. I think its kinda of unfair that people are getting the Mox Lip balm this month when they didn't put it in my box last month 



 Now I want it haha...but I'm glad they gave me points AND allowed me to get points for reviewing it anyway. And what do I have to do to get a lipgloss in my monthly box? I love lipgloss! (Yes, I have way too much but I have two daughters and four nieces who 'help' me use them up)


----------



## amidea (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, it is supposed to be a surprise. I'm just a very impatient person. Not mad or anything.


 i personally am glad they haven't put mine up yet.  although of course i want to know, i love being surprised and i don't have the self control not to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Birchbox I recieved today seems to have products that were featured in the Sneak Peek video, so I'm not using spoilers.
> 
> ...


 ooh! We are box twins! I'm so pumped about the CC cream- Juice is my new fave brand and I haven't found a BB cream I like and I know they are supposed to be better for your skin so I'm excited to try. I just bought their regimen and they sent me their foundation and tinted moisturizer for free- I'm not sold on it yet but I've never tried organic makeup before so I'm working hard to get used to it- my skin feels amazing when I wash it off but I have very dry skin and somehow it makes me look shiny! I just recently decided to go completely sulfate and paraben free (well after I use up/give away/trade my existing products) and if you're into that you'll be as excited as I was to know everything in our box is safe! I'm hoping to get the red shade of the gloss in my box since I have a ton of glosses similar to the other colors already and red would be fun to play with but I lose glosses all the time so I'll like it either way!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Well, I mean, it is supposed to be a surprise. I'm just a very impatient person. Not mad or anything.Â


 Im mad that I feel like one of the last people to know what I'm getting on this forum and that I'm getting a crappy box (ie box 20). It's not fair to me.


----------



## sakurak (Dec 10, 2012)

I got box 12. My gut reaction wasn't too positive but after reading a bit about the products I psyched myself up a bit.


FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas

The lash gel gets great reviews and if it's the same size sample as people received in the past it's enough for several uses. Way better than the lip gloss fiasco.

I love the sample of the No. 4 hair mask so I'm hoping the shampoo rocks as well.  Not sure if it's OK to use on color treated hair though - anybody know? I don't fully trust the product marketing on these things.

I'll drink the tea and try the eye gels.  I can't find a positive spin to the Juicy perfume sample though.  Two Juicy samples in four months which I will never ever wear.  Can't win 'em all, though


----------



## njachym13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Whoo box 18!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not too bad, but would have preferred getting something other than a $5 nail file.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh why wont my page update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to know what I am getting, I also have a tracking # but it does not work


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh! We are box twins! I'm so pumped about the CC cream- Juice is my new fave brand and I haven't found a BB cream I like and I know they are supposed to be better for your skin so I'm excited to try. I just bought their regimen and they sent me their foundation and tinted moisturizer for free- I'm not sold on it yet but I've never tried organic makeup before so I'm working hard to get used to it- my skin feels amazing when I wash it off but I have very dry skin and somehow it makes me look shiny! I just recently decided to go completely sulfate and paraben free (well after I use up/give away/trade my existing products) and if you're into that you'll be as excited as I was to know everything in our box is safe! I'm hoping to get the red shade of the gloss in my box since I have a ton of glosses similar to the other colors already and red would be fun to play with but I lose glosses all the time so I'll like it either way!


 This is the first Juice Beauty product I have tried, and I'm really happy with it.  I hope you like it as much as I do!  I have it on now (its been about 4 or 5 hours) and my face doesnt look shiney at all.  I've heard good things about their skincare regimen and would like to try that as well.

I didnt realize everything in our box is safe.  Thank you for pointing that out!  Its good to know!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

What was the weight of box 17?


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 14 here! Out of all the boxes, it's one that I really wanted to get! Super excited about the full size gloss (I'm a goo hoarder - Jenna Marbles, anyone?) and the Juliette fragrance. Yaaaay! And I should be getting it in the mail on Friday.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first Juice Beauty product I have tried, and I'm really happy with it.  I hope you like it as much as I do!  I have it on now (its been about 4 or 5 hours) and my face doesnt look shiney at all.  I've heard good things about their skincare regimen and would like to try that as well.
> 
> I didnt realize everything in our box is safe.  Thank you for pointing that out!  Its good to know!


 I'm obsessed with Juice- I should give up on school and go into sales for them haha! They sell their regimens in 30 day supply kits that are a great way to try them out! They are doing a "12 days of beauty" right now with a new promotion everyday- if you follow them on fb they are posting each promotion!


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 4

1. Juicy perfume sample: Hello, reject box.
2. ModelCo lipgloss. I want to be excited about a full-size product but lipgloss + my hair =



. I will either try it or throw it in a Christmas present.
3. Benefit eye cream. I got the foaming wash &amp; polisher in a previous box and loved them so very much. So I will probably love this too. And I can always use an eye cream.

4. Keratase hair whatever. Silicones of course. Plus I got the shampoo/conditioner in a previous box and was literally offended by the stink they left in my hair until I washed it again. Hello, reject box.

5. Fortune cookie. I don't mind food in my box so I'll give this a try for sure.

Overall, looks like it will be ok. It would be super awesome if we could opt out of perfumes but whatever, at least it's points!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What was the weight of box 17?


 sorry, I am getting this box, but don't have tracking yet. I got my two confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2012)

Unrelated, but are there any BB coupon codes floating around?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

Box pictures are mostly up.. hoping for 17 or 1!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! my mystery box weighs .5780 so its not my super amazing dream box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I am set to get box 17, and the weight is .5050


----------



## BagLady (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unrelated, but are there any BB coupon codes floating around?


 Code RTR10 is for $10 off $35 order.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Code RTR10 is for $10 off $35 order.


 Thanks! I actually decided to be good and not get anything other than the $12 Benefit skin care sampler I originally wanted... probably because I'm planning on a Sephora trip tomorrow haha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright Box 17, I actually haven't looked through the boxes to decide wether or not this is my ideal box, but it seems to be a fairly good mix, and thats all we can ask for right?

Juicy Couture Fragrance: I have this in a full size, I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mox Lip Butter: got this in my other account's box last month. Like it a lot!

No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo: I travel a lot. Have 3-4 separate trips planned in Dec-Feb LOVE Shampoo (and Conditioner) samples, I pretty much exclusively travel with sample box samples now!

The Balm Hot Mama: always excited to try a new makeup products!

Tweezerman FileMate: love my nail accessories. Generally I cut my nails when they need to be filed ( I have "flakey" nails, so they always look better short) But This is so darn cute I'll keep it in my bag for touch-ups.

And my older account has no preview yet! so sad.. but the box page is loading slowly, so hopefully that means its in transition.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2012)

So the folks who got this box:

- thymes body lotion deluxe sample &amp; foil packet (lifestyle extra)

- model co lip gloss
- kerastase foil packets - juice beauty CC cream   
i know i'm not the only one who's a bit bummed that we can't give feedback on the lifestyle item... right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im mad that I feel like one of the last people to know what I'm getting on this forum and that I'm getting a crappy box (ie box 20). It's not fair to me.


 Wait, you know what you're getting, but you're the last to know? I don't know what I'm getting yet. My info still hasn't updated. I don't see how it's unfair, though.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, you know what you're getting, but you're the last to know? I don't know what I'm getting yet. My info still hasn't updated. I don't see how it's unfair, though.


 my bad. i was typing too fast. i am fearing that i will get the dreaded box 20, since i've been getting the dreaded boxes since october. i don't know what i'm getting nor is my tracking working yet. it's unfair to me if we're billed at the same time and all of our box info isn't uploaded at the same time.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my bad. i was typing too fast. i am fearing that i will get the dreaded box 20, since i've been getting the dreaded boxes since october. i don't know what i'm getting nor is my tracking working yet. it's unfair to me if we're billed at the same time and all of our box info isn't uploaded at the same time.


 Oh, okay. I get it now. I wasn't officially billed until the 5th, so I was expecting a delay.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, still nada for me.  BB's customer service number got posted on their FB page today so if I still have nothing on the site or my email tomorrow I'm gonna give 'em a call.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. I get it now. I wasn't officially billed until the 5th, so I was expecting a delay.


 oh ok. maybe that's why your info is a little slow too. i opened up a second sub last week and it's supposed to ship on the 14th. i'm patient with the info on that account and at least the little truck is showing up in my account info (no tracking number yet)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the folks who got this box:
> 
> ...


 ............uh, but I always do? Do you mean get points? I also get points...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ............uh, but I always do? Do you mean get points? I also get points...


 the last time i heard that we couldn't leave feedback on something was for those gossip girl postcards back in may...


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

Still waiting for my box page to update so I know what box I'm getting - hoping to sample a Chuau Chocopod, yum! Chuau is actually based in this area and I've driven by one of their retail stores before but have never actually went in lol. I'll definitely be stopping by there soon either way because everyone's varieties sound delish!


----------



## xiehan (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the last time i heard that we couldn't leave feedback on something was for those gossip girl postcards back in may...


 It's quite possible that it just hasn't been added to the store yet. There seem to be other items still missing, like the Aerie perfume.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

Woo. Used the RTR10 To Preorder Fine One One (its nice to see a super new product!) and got Zoya Remove (best nail polish remover ever, just about done with the bottle I got in my first ever Birchbox order like 16 months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and The No 4 Mask Pick two Sample Pack. (seems like it will go with the No 4 Shampoo I'm getting in a box this month well)

29.99 used 300 points perfectly! 

Thanks to the people who posted that code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Dec 10, 2012)

Box 26 here! 

I am really excited to try the frownies... I am an old woman!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first Juice Beauty product I have tried, and I'm really happy with it.  I hope you like it as much as I do!  I have it on now (its been about 4 or 5 hours) and my face doesnt look shiney at all.  I've heard good things about their skincare regimen and would like to try that as well.
> 
> I didnt realize everything in our box is safe.  Thank you for pointing that out!  Its good to know!


 I thought I replied to this but I'm on my phone and it didn't show up so I'm sorry if this is a repeat but I didn't want you to miss out! Juice is having a "12 days of beauty" promotion if you like them on facebook they are having a new sale every day! They have great kits that are a month's supply of a regimen so you can see how it works for your skin before buying! I grabbed the organics to go kit because I sampled the cleansing milk at ulta and loved it and decided it would be fun to try and I saw such a difference in my skin in just a few days I invested! haha I sound like I should work for them but I saw such a great turn around I can't stop gushing!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 10, 2012)

looks like box #6 for me, though my estimated delivery date was today and the tracking has not updated since the 5th


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

I need to stop reading the complaints on Instagram. The immaturity runs rampant there. I think it's odd that my account page has the little December truck by it, but there's no corresponding link, and my page is still set to November's box. Like they haven't made up their mind yet what they're going to send me.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 12. Nothing I'm excited about but I'll probably at least try everything.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Woo. Used the RTR10 To Preorder Fine One One (its nice to see a super new product!) and got Zoya Remove (best nail polish remover ever, just about done with the bottle I got in my first ever Birchbox order like 16 months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and The No 4 Mask Pick two Sample Pack. (seems like it will go with the No 4 Shampoo I'm getting in a box this month well) 29.99 used 300 points perfectly!Â  Thanks to the people who posted that code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


Did u get to use both the rtr code and get the sample pack for free??


----------



## zatanna (Dec 10, 2012)

> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC but for any of you who are as obsessed with sephora as i am, and recieved that $15 gift card if you spend $50.... if you use it online you don't have to spend $50! I mean you'll have to pay for the shipping, but I just got a $24 nars velvet matte lip pencil for $16!Â  todays the last day to use them!


 Thank you! I bought the UD Smoked eye pencil set, which is on the free holiday shipping list, so free shipping + $15 off YAY! Much easier to justify not having to meet $50 haha!! As for the BB, I am at .5840 - just got tracking. Box doesn't show on my page, though. While I have theBalm products already, I wouldn't mind getting them in super cute tiny portable size. Also....need chocolate!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ............uh, but I always do? Do you mean get points? I also get points...


 
The thing is that the lifestyle item is the same item as one of the deluxe samples in this box, but in a foil packet, so it's only listed once on the site because it comes in different variations (color/smell/taste/etc. don't want to giveaway a spoiler so i'm just listing all possibilities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). ergo, you can only leave feedback once.

usually though, yes, we do get points and can leave feedback.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did u get to use both the rtr code and get the sample pack for free??


seems with the RTR code you get to also get the sample pack for free! sweet!

edit: I read that the RTR code is good through 1/1/2013 as per retailmenot. idk how true that is though


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zatanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I bought the UD Smoked eye pencil set, which is on the free holiday shipping list, so free shipping + $15 off YAY! Much easier to justify not having to meet $50 haha!!
> 
> As for the BB, I am at .5840 - just got tracking. Box doesn't show on my page, though. While I have theBalm products already, I wouldn't mind getting them in super cute tiny portable size. Also....need chocolate!


 I got me some Korres lip balm + body butter gift set :3

Mmmm love Korres!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

> seems with the RTR code you get to also get the sample pack for free! sweet! edit: I read that the RTR code is good through 1/1/2013 as per retailmenot. idk how true that is though


 Ya I just placed an order and was able to use both codes! I got $65 worth of stuff for $5! Had the $10 off rtr, the $10 free sample pack plus $40 of points. Suhweet!!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 10, 2012)

are all the lipglosses the red shade?  does anyone know?  i am getting red in ipsy bg and dont really want red period..  let alone 2 of them.....


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm seeing all other colors on on instagram!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

> are all the lipglosses the red shade?Â  does anyone know?Â  i am getting red in ipsy bg and dont really want red period..Â  let alone 2 of them.....Â  :icon_roll





> I'm seeing all other colors on on instagram!


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 10, 2012)

I got one of my boxes today even though the tracking didn't update much! Happen to anyone else? Weird but cool! Im more excited for my second box though


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2012)

This is basically how I'm feeling about my Birchbox right now:


----------



## Legalista (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are all the lipglosses the red shade?  does anyone know?  i am getting red in ipsy bg and dont really want red period..  let alone 2 of them.....


 I want the red and I'm getting it too so if I get one of the other colors I'll trade you!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is basically how I'm feeling about my Birchbox right now:


 
LOL


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is basically how I'm feeling about my Birchbox right now:


 Bahaaha! I'm in the same boat so we can lament together lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 birchboxes instagram???  hmmmmm..  i dont follow them


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no update.  Honestly...getting a little ridiculous.  I'm thinking I might go back through and see what numbers of boxes people have gotten and see if I can narrow it down from there....or maybe not....sounds like a lot of work.  LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchboxes instagram???  hmmmmm..  i dont follow them


 yeah where's the drama? on the official bb page or under the hashtag?


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

> birchboxes instagram???Â  hmmmmm..Â  i dont follow them


 They post cute stuff but people always make completely unrelated complaints which it makes it so annoying. I don't know why folks can't save it for their Facebook wall/email/phone calls.


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 10, 2012)

> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC but for any of you who are as obsessed with sephora as i am, and recieved that $15 gift card if you spend $50.... if you use it online you don't have to spend $50! I mean you'll have to pay for the shipping, but I just got a $24 nars velvet matte lip pencil for $16!Â  todays the last day to use them!


Thanks so much for the tip! Just got urban decay grind house for $1.65!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the red and I'm getting it too so if I get one of the other colors I'll trade you!


 
PM me if you do . or if i do will let you know.... i get my box on the 15th it says...  ty!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I DID go through...wasn't as time consuming as I thought.  I've further narrowed down the boxes that I could receive as I haven't seen anyone post that they're getting:  7, 13, 15, 24, or 29.  

I WISH they would go on and update already.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are all the lipglosses the red shade?  does anyone know?  i am getting red in ipsy bg and dont really want red period..  let alone 2 of them.....


 Mine was practically clear. I looove it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did u get to use both the rtr code and get the sample pack for free??


 Heck Yes! 

It looks like it is not a one time use coupon! can be used as many times as you want. Which is good, because I may want to order some other stuff, but it takes me a while to make the perfect cart to use exactly the right amount of points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew I wanted the Benefit, and just fiddled with it to keep it at 30 with the 10 off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Turns out the Zoya polish remover made it perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 29.99! for freee.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

My tracking came but still no clue to what box I'm getting. I'm so ready to be spoiled! LOL


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the BB code! I totally caved and preordered the Juice CC cream with points. I have been eagerly awaiting that anyway. Had to get a candle too so I didn't waste points (damn tax) but I figure if I totally hate the Juice product I can always return it. With the code it was like getting the candle free anyway. Guess it will be my post-holiday gift. Good thing I had an amazing Secret Santa who gave me a bunch of fun new things to keep trying between now and then. She doesn't even know me but I think she might have shopped for me with a higher percentage of success than I sometimes do. For example she sent me a fragrance I would probably never have even looked at (it is from Victoria's Secret of all places)that turns out to be wonderful, long lasting, and relatively inexpensive. Go figure! Birchbox is the same for me (fun new things to try) but I just can't have an overly high expectation of success. I get to try fun new things and be pleasantly surprised when I love one. Like I would never have bought the Amika mask for myself, but I do look forward to trying it. I do pay $10 for BB so it's not exactly a gift but for me it's still fun.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ya I just placed an order and was able to use both codes! I got $65 worth of stuff for $5! Had the $10 off rtr, the $10 free sample pack plus $40 of points. Suhweet!!!!


 wooo I had 40 bucks saved in points too. I got the amika go-go travel dryer/iron set and sample pack for 35 bucks! merry christmas to me lol.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that the lifestyle item is the same item as one of the deluxe samples in this box, but in a foil packet, so it's only listed once on the site because it comes in different variations (color/smell/taste/etc. don't want to giveaway a spoiler so i'm just listing all possibilities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). ergo, you can only leave feedback once.


 Yes I'm definitely annoyed us Box 3ers will only get 40pts from reviews this month, in addition to getting a relatively low value box from what I can tell (at least compared to others).  Oh well, win some/lose some.  I just bought my sister a year-long sub for Xmas so the 110 pts deposited in my account helped soften the blow


----------



## Linnake (Dec 11, 2012)

Bummed, I thought my box would be here today but it's not and I have no activity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm getting Box 25 and 20... I think... Did anyone else notice that they changed the url's for the boxes? It's not as easy for me to figure out what number mine is!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummed, I thought my box would be here today but it's not and I have no activity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm getting Box 25 and 20... I think... Did anyone else notice that they changed the url's for the boxes? It's not as easy for me to figure out what number mine is!


 how did they change the urls?


----------



## Linnake (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how did they change the urls?


 Haha, oops... I wasn't hitting the right thing, I was getting the image name and not the web address... I'm getting Box 1 and Box 6.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 11, 2012)

These are the samples im getting in this month's birchbox:

 
1.theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
 
2.amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
 
3.Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
 
4.Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
 
5.Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum

Im not to thrilled about this months contents,the only thing im looking forward to is the Mary-Lou Manizer and that's about it.No wonder my box weighed so little(0.3930) everything is small especially the Lashem !Thats about the size of my pinky:/


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 11, 2012)

I got Box 21 and I AM VERY UNHAPPY. Beauty Army and Birchbox are soooo disappointing this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 11, 2012)

I just logged into my Birchbox account and it shows 4 items. Can I freak yet? Is it possible they haven't finished with all the box pictures /products listed?


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote: 
I thought we were supposed to get a lipgloss as our December Birchbox exclusive sample, but my box doesn't look like it includes it. Has anyone gotten this? 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13782309266/sneak-peek-december-birchbox-exclusive-sample

That link is from a year ago.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you are correct. that is the jouer gloss in birchbox pink from last december. 

it was meh.


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for my box page to update so I know what box I'm getting - hoping to sample a Chuau Chocopod, yum! Chuau is actually based in this area and I've driven by one of their retail stores before but have never actually went in lol. I'll definitely be stopping by there soon either way because everyone's varieties sound delish!


 Lol, you'll need to stop by. They recently revamped UTC Mall! I believe you're right about how they're local to this area.. the owner used to attend UCSD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm close by (a block away actually), but I prefer Godiva and their chocolate of month samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Hot Mama was like that too, but I remember seeing EVERYONE complaining about that last month people with their Lou-Mainzer and it actually had something to do with the magnet from the case it comes it


 I actually ended up accidentally with three Mary Lou's like that.  I wrote them about the fingerprint and they sent me another one, only that one took way too long to get to me so I wrote to tell them I hadn't received it.  They sent me another one, and just after they had I got the original one a couple days later.  Three fingerprinty Mary Lou's, and I guess I've got a fingerprinty Hot Mama coming now.  My cheeks are set for a while.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting box 7 kind of neutral . I need to check my profile though I have Very thick hair but keep receiving volumizing stuff!!! Anyone interested in the nick chavez shampoo would trade for a juice cc cream or mox lip balm !!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, they updated my account to show me what I am getting in December during the night, but my tracking number still hasn't updated.  I'm getting box #29- no boob tape!  Although I'm not overly excited, I know I'll use everything in the box....except for the perfume and that's not their fault.  I had actually gotten the same Cartier samples from Neiman Marcus last week.  

Well, since I am getting out of town tomorrow to visit the fam on Long Island, the box will be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally got a box update. I'm getting box 16 &amp; I'm pleased. I'm glad that I lowered my age to 15, lol. Now I'm waiting for info on my second account that I just opened last week.


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

finally an update on my box.. getting box 16. Not excited about another lipgloss this month. I hope the CC cream and the Shampoo are good samples. Anyone know if the shampoo is sulfate free??


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> I got Box 21 and I AM VERY UNHAPPY. Beauty Army and Birchbox are soooo disappointing this month.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would've liked that box. That's my ideal one.


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 11, 2012)

My account finally updated! Weight is .5750 btw! I am getting box 7! Pretty happy that I got both the hot mama and the frownies which were 2 of the things I really wanted to try !



Can't figure out spoilers on my iPad sorry :/


----------



## carebear (Dec 11, 2012)

My box updated as well! I'm getting box #1 and I'm pretty happy with it. I did need a few of the items but I will be lowering my age on my profile. I also can't believe how fast I got my shipping email, the past few months it has been much later in the month.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 11, 2012)

@beautynewbie I'm getting that same box!  Mine finally updated....I like the box.....I wanted to try the cc cream though maybe next month haha!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 11, 2012)

Me too! I love my Dr. Jart but I have heard so many rave reviews of that one that I want to try it myself!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

> I finally got a box update. I'm getting box 16 &amp; I'm pleased. I'm glad that I lowered my age to 15, lol. Now I'm waiting for info on my second account that I just opened last week.


 I had noticed that you were especially unhappy with your last few boxes, so I'm also relieved you lucked out this month (ha)!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> I had noticed that you were especially unhappy with your last few boxes, so I'm also relieved you lucked out this month (ha)!


 Yeah this month was a make it or break it month for me. It's sad that I have to lie about everything on my profile to get what I want, smh. I opened up a second account with my real information and concerns about skin care, hair, my real age and income so I'll see how that goes. I'll give it at least three months so I can get the three month code and at least 100 points.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

I promised myself I wouldn't look.....I have no self control lol. I'm getting box 21 &amp; 29 and I'm pretty excited! I really wanted the lip gloss or the fresh perfume so if anyone doesn't want those items I would happily trade the shampoo and/or conditioner from my boxes for either of those. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchboxes instagram???  hmmmmm..  i dont follow them


 I was actually just talking about pictures random people post of THEIR own boxes...

you can go here, and it will show you all pictures posted with the #birchbox tag: http://web.stagram.com/tag/birchbox/

This is where I see all different shades of the gloss in the boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am starting not to like Birchbox each month I am disappointed because my box is not what I always think it will be. I prefer Ipsy over Birchbox now Ipsy seems like it focuses on beauty samples more then BirchBox.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box pictures are mostly up.. hoping for 17 or 1!


My curiosity got the best of me. I peeked and I'm getting box one!!!






theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One 
Buy
12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment 
Buy
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies 
Buy
Sampar Ultra Hydrating Fluid 
Buy
Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball 

I'm really excited because I really wanted the Hot Mama. The only thing that would make this better is finding someone willing to trade me their Juice CC cream!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 11, 2012)

> I am starting not to like Birchbox each month I am disappointed because my box is not what I always think it will be. I prefer Ipsy over Birchbox now Ipsy seems like it focuses on beauty samples more then BirchBox.


 It's funny how different we all are! I am quitting Ipsy after this month because although I like it, I am maxing out on samples and Ipsy sends mostly items I could/would get myself anyway. They are very nice and large too, but Birchbox sends me things I sometimes would never have heard of or tried. Some boxes are better than others but I like the discovery factor (and the points system!) well enough to choose Birchbox as the one I am going to keep. Again, I do like Ipsy, but overall I need to choose one and I like the Birchbox experience, even if I do get an occasional dud.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny how different we all are! I am quitting Ipsy after this month because although I like it, I am maxing out on samples and Ipsy sends mostly items I could/would get myself anyway. They are very nice and large too, but Birchbox sends me things I sometimes would never have heard of or tried. Some boxes are better than others but I like the discovery factor (and the points system!) well enough to choose Birchbox as the one I am going to keep.
> 
> Again, I do like Ipsy, but overall I need to choose one and I like the Birchbox experience, even if I do get an occasional dud.


Well said!  I love Birchbox!  I got the Liqwd volumizing spray a couple months ago.....something I would never pay that much for if I didn't know it worked and its amazing!  I have since bought 2 bottles of it.  I love that Birchbox introduced me to it!  Birchbox is only 10$ a month and always at the very least has that value so I am thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well said!  I love Birchbox!  I got the Liqwd volumizing spray a couple months ago.....something I would never pay that much for if I didn't know it worked and its amazing!  I have since bought 2 bottles of it.  I love that Birchbox introduced me to it!  Birchbox is only 10$ a month and always at the very least has that value so I am thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love both Birchbox and Ipsy. Ipsy definitely sends good make up products that I like trying, but Birchbox has definitely sent me samples that I continue to use everyday. They introduced me to the DDF Brightening Cleanser, which I love and use every other day and Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum, which has definitely gotten rid of the redness my face used to have. I would have never heard of these products without Birchbox.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love both Birchbox and Ipsy. Ipsy definitely sends good make up products that I like trying, but Birchbox has definitely sent me samples that I continue to use everyday. They introduced me to the DDF Brightening Cleanser, which I love and use every other day and Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum, which has definitely gotten rid of the redness my face used to have. I would have never heard of these products without Birchbox.


I would definately have a hard time choosing if I had to between Ipsy and Birchbox.  I love Ipsy for the makeup and Birchbox for the variety of different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank gosh I don't have to choose!


----------



## BarbieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry, I tried to read back through and look but I stayed away from this thread til boxes were up and I can't catch up on 50 pages, lol.

I'm getting box 29.  Anyone know how big the Hot Mama sample is?  It looks potentially full-sized in the pic but I don't want to get my hopes up, those pics lie sometimes, haha.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 11, 2012)

Although both Ipsy and Birchbox are great, I think Bb is my preffered. I think it is a more exciting company with better brands and variety. There is a lot of novelty with birchbox. I buy full sizes if the items I like from birchbox and I don't think I would replace items from Ipsy when they are done. I have been liking the new Ipsy, but I consider it my "maintenance" sub since they send out the basic beauty essentials. When I run out of black eyeliner I know I will get one at some point with them.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 11, 2012)

Finally my box updated! Im getting box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Super happy with this box since there are no foil samples! I really wanted the chocopod but the fortune cookie will do. I like my BB this month


----------



## JadedBeauty (Dec 11, 2012)

Have the eyeko liners all come in the purple shade this month?


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Although both Ipsy and Birchbox are great, I think Bb is my preffered. I think it is a more exciting company with better brands and variety. There is a lot of novelty with birchbox. I buy full sizes if the items I like from birchbox and I don't think I would replace items from Ipsy when they are done. I have been liking the new Ipsy, but I consider it my "maintenance" sub since they send out the basic beauty essentials. When I run out of black eyeliner I know I will get one at some point with them.


I feel the same way; i actually cx'd my ipsy account and sticking with BB.  I like the variety of the stuff i get in BB and getting points/store credits.  i also like their marketing so much better.

Not saying im always happy with all my BB stuff (like 2 parfume samples this month? Box 8).. but always fun stuff to try.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm way excited I'm getting Hot Mama in one of my boxes.  I've honestly never tried any product like that...so I did a little squeal when I accidentally peeked and saw it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Dec 11, 2012)

mine finally updated as well, i'm getting box 16, which i'm not thrilled about but oh well.  birchbox can't be expected to know i'm not a big lipgloss person so can't blame them for that, although i have to say hand sanitizing wipes are pretty boring :-/   if anyone wants to to trade for either the modelco lip gloss or hand sanitizers let me know!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2012)

Bleh, mine finally updated and I'm getting box 13, kind of disappointed that it comes with two perfumes, not gonna lie, so if I hate one and have no man to give the other one to (none of the men in my life wear cologne) then that's pretty much two samples wasted. I'll be excited for the foot cream and shampoo if the sample sizes are decent.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 11, 2012)

My page updated, Box 7.

  


DECEMBER 2012 Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Buy
 
J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
Buy
 
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Buy
 
Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expan...
Buy
 
FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels
Buy
 


I'm indifferent overall, but will use everything. Excited for the Balm product. One thing that irks me about BB is their penchant for sending out shampoo without the matching conditioner.  Gragh!


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

> Lol, you'll need to stop by. They recently revamped UTC Mall! I believe you're right about how they're local to this area.. the owner used to attend UCSD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm close by (a block away actually), but I prefer Godiva and their chocolate of month samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the input! I do like Godiva so it will be fun to compare. I've only driven by the Encinitas store before, but I work in Del Mar so I could totally stop at the UTC one after work on the way back to Mission Valley.. Blessing or curse I don't know lol.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, I tried to read back through and look but I stayed away from this thread til boxes were up and I can't catch up on 50 pages, lol.
> 
> I'm getting box 29.  Anyone know how big the Hot Mama sample is?  It looks potentially full-sized in the pic but I don't want to get my hopes up, those pics lie sometimes, haha.


It's a sample size...but a good one! Look here:


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 11, 2012)

They finally updated mine...getting box 1...I think....anyway this one:

    

 


theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Ships Free



12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment
Ships Free




Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Ships Free



Sampar Ultra Hydrating Fluid
Ships Free



Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball
Ships Free             I don't love or hate it...sort of indifferent.  Seems...disjointed.  Like a bunch of leftovers tossed in a box.


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel like i'm the only one so far getting box 8... anyone else?


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 11, 2012)

I got Box 5 yesterday!

Excited to try the CC cream and hoping that it's a color that will match me!

Honestly, I'm not impressed with Hot Mama at all. I was The color is too light/sheer for a blush, and just looks kind of blah as an eyeshadow to me.

The shampoo I will probably give away since I don't use shampoo with sulfates.

Already have tried the perfume...

So, looks like the thing I am most excited about is finally trying the Chuao maple bacon chocolate!!!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery


----------



## BagLady (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one so far getting box 8... anyone else?


 I'm getting Box 8 on my 2nd account. It's scheduled to be delivered on Friday but I usually get it a couple of days earlier although my tracking hasn't updated since the 9th.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny how different we all are! I am quitting Ipsy after this month because although I like it, I am maxing out on samples and Ipsy sends mostly items I could/would get myself anyway. They are very nice and large too, but Birchbox sends me things I sometimes would never have heard of or tried. Some boxes are better than others but I like the discovery factor (and the points system!) well enough to choose Birchbox as the one I am going to keep.
> 
> Again, I do like Ipsy, but overall I need to choose one and I like the Birchbox experience, even if I do get an occasional dud.


 I agree with you. I can go buy my own UD pencils or lipgloss even though I don't like lipgloss. I'm picky about makeup colors and don't  like them being selected for me. I like BB because I can get more products that I would have never discovered and I actually like most things I get. I think I'll give myglam another month, but I haven't used or gotten anything I liked in the last 2-3 bags.


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 8 on my 2nd account. It's scheduled to be delivered on Friday but I usually get it a couple of days earlier although my tracking hasn't updated since the 9th.


 my tracking is doing the same thing.

What are your thoughts on the box?


----------



## BagLady (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My curiosity got the best of me. I peeked and I'm getting box one!!!
> ...


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 11, 2012)

Do gift subs get to review items in their welcome box?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you are correct. that is the jouer gloss in birchbox pink from last december.
> 
> it was meh.


 I actually just rediscovered this gloss (I never used it because I wasn't into lip color then) and I love it!


----------



## AJCorletto (Dec 11, 2012)

I am getting box number 10, is it strange that my shipping weight is only 0.0100? I am guessing that is just an error. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting box 1 for my second account. I really like the box, the perfume is right up my alley. I'm glad I'm not getting the boob tape or another purple eyeliner, which I'm allergic to, since it left a red welt along my lashline.




 Which is a shame, because I love the cover.


----------



## amidea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do gift subs get to review items in their welcome box?


 yup.


----------



## kaity123 (Dec 11, 2012)

i hate to complain... but i'm soooo disappointed with all 3 of my boxes. the only thing i got that i wanted was the Hot Mama Blush! &amp; thank the lord for that. 

well here are my boxes....

box number 12: (the punishment box)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box12

box number 18: (my favorite...if thats possible... of all three)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box18

box 20: (not bad.... but there was MUCH better stuff in the other boxes)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2012/december12box20

I just want to know what I did to get THREE clarifying shampoos, TWO per-fekt lash gels and TWO Juicy couture samples....... 

I promise you all of my beauty profiles are different... but maybe I should tweak them even more bc last month I got THREE mascaras....

i love birchbox &amp; have always defended them.... but this month i am just so disappointed. i didn't get ANY chocolate, any nuxe products, any lip glosses, any cc creams, any mrs. jesse's products, any eyeliners or anything i really need/could use!

i guess i'm just disappointed bc there were so many things that I wanted to get in my boxes this month.... oh &amp;&amp;&amp; my first box (number 18) was missing the Juicy Couture sample.... it had the paper packaging, but no sample. 

sorry for the rant everyone! i just had to get this all off my chest!

EDIT: on a positive note! i did find the chuao chocolate bars &amp;&amp; in my two favorite flavors! (potato chip &amp; the honeycomb one) they were at a different target!  i'll now begin eating my feelings bc my BB's sucked so bad.... that is all! LOL


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would've liked that box. That's my ideal one.


 Agreed. I would have loved that box.


----------



## libedon (Dec 11, 2012)

> I agree with you. I can go buy my own UD pencils or lipgloss even though I don't like lipgloss. I'm picky about makeup colors and don'tÂ  like them being selected for me. I like BB because I can get more products that I would have never discovered and I actually like most things I get.Â I think I'll give myglam another month, but I haven't used or gotten anything I liked in the last 2-3 bags.


 Totally agree. I subscribed to myglam (when it was myglam) for 3 months, but cancelled because the colors just weren't for me. I feel like with bubble pink lipstick practically every month and blue shadow from brands id never heard of, they're definitely gearing themselves for a younger crowd (I'm 23, but I'm a neutral make up girl). I think they've stepped their game up in the past few months with higher end products from urban decay and the balm, but I still enjoy the products and the experience that birchbox gives me much more than ipsy. I had low quality products and even lower quality customer service from them. I also subscribe to julep, but I'm looking to add another box in my life - any suggestions? I wish glymm was in the US, but glossy box looks like it has larger products than bb.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking is doing the same thing.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the box?


 I don't love it or hate it. Can't complain when you have a full size item (although I got it last month in my main BB acct). Not crazy about the 2 perfumes but at least we get to review 6 items. I do love getting hair stuff so I'm looking forward to trying that as well.

what do you think about it? anything you're looking forward to trying?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

I accidentally found out one item that's in my box last night while I was buying some things from the shop and now I'm a little disappointed because all the box combinations I've seen with that item I haven't liked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree. I subscribed to myglam (when it was myglam) for 3 months, but cancelled because the colors just weren't for me. I feel like with bubble pink lipstick practically every month and blue shadow from brands id never heard of, they're definitely gearing themselves for a younger crowd (I'm 23, but I'm a neutral make up girl). I think they've stepped their game up in the past few months with higher end products from urban decay and the balm, but I still enjoy the products and the experience that birchbox gives me much more than ipsy. I had low quality products and even lower quality customer service from them.
> 
> I also subscribe to julep, but I'm looking to add another box in my life - any suggestions? I wish glymm was in the US, but glossy box looks like it has larger products than bb.


 Honestly, I just added another sub to BB. I'm 23 too and love my neutrals. I'm good for the occasional bubble gum pink, but not 500 different brand glosses of the same color! I just feel like BB is classier. I like classy things. Myglam (I still refuse to call it that strange "I' word) really seems to appeal to younger people and people who maybe have more of an opportunity to wear crazy colors and dramatic makeup. I had Glossybox for 2 months and felt like I totally wasted $42. I might cancel MyGlam and add a 3rd BB sub with a profile different than the one I have now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally my box updated! Im getting box 12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Finally...mine updated this morning &amp; I'm getting this box too- soooooo excited about the hot mama!!  I think its box #1- Yay for us!!


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Finally my box updated! Im getting box 12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Super happy with this box since there are no foil samples! I really wanted the chocopod but the fortune cookie will do. I like my BB this month You got a super awesome box!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one so far getting box 8... anyone else?


 I'm getting it to and the more I think about it the more disappointed I am. TWO perfumes? Seriously! Ugh!


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 11, 2012)

getting box 29=UGHHH...two different perfume samples, reaaally?


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Honestly, I just added another sub to BB. I'm 23 too and love my neutrals. I'm good for the occasional bubble gum pink, but not 500 different brand glosses of the same color! I just feel like BB is classier. I like classy things. Myglam (I still refuse to call it that strange "I' word) really seems to appeal to younger people and people who maybe have more of an opportunity to wear crazy colors and dramatic makeup. I had Glossybox for 2 months and felt likeÂ I totally wasted $42. I might cancel MyGlam and add a 3rd BB sub with a profile different than the one I have now.


 I totally feel the same as you! Ipsy is fun but I don't feel much brand loyalty to them like I do BB. I like the surprise factor and trying more brands....I don't really need a new eye liner every month. I'll probably keep it for another month but if I decide to cut back at all it'll be the first to go. I have 2 BB subs and a gift sub I just started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to like glossybox but just too xpensive for what you get


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 21 and I AM VERY UNHAPPY. Beauty Army and Birchbox are soooo disappointing this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I got the box with:

Mary lou

Juice Beauty CC cream

Kerastase 

Fortune cookie

Nicole Richie perfume

I love perfume but I don't need to get one every month BB! I already know I won't be using that cc cream. If anyone would like to trade a Flo atomizer for the cc cream, kerastase, etc. Please let me know. I'm only interested in keeping the mary lou


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Got the same box :/


 I got the same box and I &lt;3 it! Guess we all have our hit and miss months...last month was pretty meh for me on one of my accounts, the other was mucho better


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 11, 2012)

I got box 4. Not super excited about it.

There's a Juicy Couture sample vial which is fine, but I mean how many months am I going to get the same companies perfume sample?

Then there's a hot pink lipgloss. I've gotten SO MANY of those in the past year of BirchBox. I feel like it's like they can't think of anything to put in so, HEY! Let's put in another lipgloss!

The eye cream is good, interested to try that at least.

The hair cream is another boring product to me. I've seriously gotten as many of those as lipglosses.

The cookies look okay.

But this box is not festive.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish my tracking # would update already, hopefully its here before the weekend.


----------



## Celestemel (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, lo and behold, I received my box already! I like it.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box and I &lt;3 it! Guess we all have our hit and miss months...last month was pretty meh for me on one of my accounts, the other was mucho better


 Well me main reason for not liking it is the fact that I won't/can't use the cc cream which is pretty much the largest item in the box. I don't use foundation/tinted moisturizers and even if I did, I know this one wouldn't be the right color. I have a very medium/tan yellow skintone with dark acne scarring, things like this are never the right color for me, they are always way too light. I'm just not a fan when beauty subs include things like this is general, there is such a broad spectrum of skintones that most people who receive this will in essence be losing out on an item. I've always preferred when companies stick to more neutral products. 

I would've been more excited had the Kerastase been more than just a packet so I could've gotten more than one use out of it.


----------



## BarbieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> getting box 29=UGHHH...two different perfume samples, reaaally?


Yeah, I feel ya.  I guess at least we get to review it, but I would have much preferred a random food sample to a guy's fragrance.  And I can't tolerate the shampoo w/ no conditioner thing.  I'd much rather have foil packs of both than a deluxe sized shampoo.  That's ok, the rest of the box looks pretty good, and I can use the shampoo on the days I deep condition so maybe it isn't so bad.


----------



## BarbieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a sample size...but a good one! Look here:
> ...


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't love it or hate it. Can't complain when you have a full size item (although I got it last month in my main BB acct). Not crazy about the 2 perfumes but at least we get to review 6 items. I do love getting hair stuff so I'm looking forward to trying that as well.
> 
> what do you think about it? anything you're looking forward to trying?


i'm excited about the eye gels and the CC cream. Not a huge lip color person; but always willing to give it a try.  I have really dry thick hair that the shampoo probably wont be something i use.  wasn't too excited about the parfume either... but hey it's 6 things to get points on


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting it to and the more I think about it the more disappointed I am. TWO perfumes? Seriously! Ugh!


That's what i keep thinking... would have loved more chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but it's an extra thing to review for points.


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you. I can go buy my own UD pencils or lipgloss even though I don't like lipgloss. I'm picky about makeup colors and don't  like them being selected for me. I like BB because I can get more products that I would have never discovered and I actually like most things I get. I think I'll give myglam another month, but I haven't used or gotten anything I liked in the last 2-3 bags.


Same here. I follow the Ipsy threads, but I have yet to resubscribe after unsubbing during the disaster months. I think they offer fantastic bags for the price point and great for those who want lots of makeup. Me, I'm picky about my makeup. I'm also getting to be picky about my skincare and whatnot so BB is starting to lose some of its charm for me. I adore my Goodebox subscription and have found many new favorites from that.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm excited about the eye gels and the CC cream. Not a huge lip color person; but always willing to give it a try.  I have really dry thick hair that the shampoo probably wont be something i use.  wasn't too excited about the parfume either... but hey it's 6 things to get points on


 yea I'm not happy about getting 2 perfume samples either but like you said at least we get to review 6 items. I have curly frizz-prone limp hair (it's a great combo 



) so i'm hoping the shampoo will do something for my hair!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 4. Not super excited about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

Box 21 is on the way for me!

I'd be interested in trading my Juice Beauty CC Cream for the Benefit eye cream!





theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC CreamKÃ©rastase Resistance Ciment Thermique - ProtectEmily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune CookiesNicole by Nicole Richie 50ml


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 21 is on the way for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Dec 11, 2012)

I haven't had a decent box since April 2012 and that was my welcome box, when the welcome box is better than anything else I have gotten in 9 months, I'm done playing the lottery. I cancelled my BB today and have Myglam/Ipsy and KiwiCrate for my son.

I'm getting box 3 this time, it isn't horrible but it's not enough of a "wow" to keep me around for another month. BB is losing their edge in the Sub. world, only reason I stuck around so long is for the points and even now it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm willing to trade my Juice Beauty CC cream for the No.4 claryfing shampoo if anyone is interested.


----------



## libedon (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 21 is on the way for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

​


> box twins! I wonder how the perfume smells???


 Box quadruplets! Lol! The perfume sounds right up my alley but I'm spoiled by the longevity of my signature scent. Celebrity fragrances have like a two hour max on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tara Zynel (Dec 11, 2012)

It looked like there was a fingerprint in my hot mama too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JodiRae (Dec 11, 2012)

I've seen several people mention getting bonus points for being a member for 3 months.  I've been getting BB's for 4 months now but haven't received any extra points.  Just curious as to how you get these?

Jodi


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JodiRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen several people mention getting bonus points for being a member for 3 months.  I've been getting BB's for 4 months now but haven't received any extra points.  Just curious as to how you get these?
> 
> Jodi


 I don't think anyone gets bonus points (at least I never did) - I think what you're thinking about is the 20% off coupon code they give every 3 months up to a year.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tara Zynel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looked like there was a fingerprint in my hot mama too


 It's not a fingerprint, it's from the magnet.


----------



## AvidNightOwl (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay! BOTH my boxes updated last night!!!

I'm getting #14 and #19

#14

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (Oohhh!! Not really excited that it's a foil pack - ew - but I really wanted to try this product!)

NUXE Reve de Miel Facial Cleansing and Makeup Removing Gel

Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame (I've never heard of this fragrance before, but I'm excited to try! Another for my collection!)

Chuao ChocoPod

ModelCo Shine Ultra Lip Gloss (I got one of the lipstick/lip gloss duos in a previous GlossyBox and I really like it, except that's it's REALLY dark against my UBER pale skin, so I'm really excited for this one, nd I'm hoping it's in a more every-day color!!!)

#19:

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Aeria Shimmer Fragrance (Yay! Another to add to my collection! I just hope it smells good!)

Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum (never used one before, so I'm interested)

It SAYS I'm getting the Mary-Lou Manizer but what's PICTURED is the Hot Mama! So I'm not sure which one I'm getting. I have the Mary-Lou from a previous month, but I can always use another! So no biggie if it's a repeat. I get that it can happen with multiple subscriptions.

AND a Chuao Choco-Pod (YAY!!!!!!!)

So I'm getting TWO of the Chuao ChosoPods!!!! I'm so excited 'cuz I completely missed out on them last month and haven't been able to order since they're always sold out!!!

I just hope that they aren't BOTH the maple bacon pictured. As much as I LOVE bacon and want to try ONE out of the two with that flavor, I'd really like it if I got a different one to try, too! Overall, though, REALLY happy with both boxes!!!!
Now if they would just GET here, hahahaha. That'd be AWESOME!!!

EDITED: I was just looking through some if the other boxes (Just to torture myself I guess hahaha) And I AM SO JEALOUS:

Those of you lucky ladies who got the fragrance atomizer! That looks AWESOME for everyone who has little collections of fragrance sample like me! 

And whoever got the Cartier Base Voile (I think I spelled that right.) I was hoping for that, since I love lillies, but I hope you all enjoy it! I'll be head to the department store to see if I can snag a sample up there (or at least smell it before I decide to add an expensive plus to my christmas list hahaha)


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my box today and it has the Aeria Shimmer Fragrance, I am definitely not a fan of it =/ The packaging it came in was really adorable though!


----------



## heleny (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry if this is a repeat inquiry, all; but for those of you who've already received your boxes and got the Model Co lip gloss, is it full-size?  It looks pretty big in the box photos (and it looks like I'm getting Box 16), but I'm curious if it's going to be another tiny gloss sample (like the original BB Jouer one) or if it's more generous.

Thanks!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2012)

> I got my box today and it has the Aeria Shimmer Fragrance, I am definitely not a fan of it =/ The packaging it came in was really adorable though!


Oh wow I thought it was nice! I am always interested in the difference in opinions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay! I got my box!! I got:

Benefit Cosmetics - It's Potent! eye cream - Excited to try!

Harvey Prince - Hello - Smells Amazing

Klorane - Dry Shampoo - Excited to try!

the Balm - Hot mama - blush - whoohoo! I love blush

Over all I love this month!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

I sent u a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm willing to trade my Juice Beauty CC cream for the No.4 claryfing shampoo if anyone is interested.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 11, 2012)

For everyone getting the glosses--are they all red/pink? I think they only have these colors shown in the box pictures... Which is a good thing!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heleny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat inquiry, all; but for those of you who've already received your boxes and got the Model Co lip gloss, is it full-size?  It looks pretty big in the box photos (and it looks like I'm getting Box 16), but I'm curious if it's going to be another tiny gloss sample (like the original BB Jouer one) or if it's more generous.
> 
> Thanks!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine was full-size.  Nothing like the tiny Jouer samples.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 11, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't give a flying hoot if the picture of the box in my account was different from the items I received.  And just out of curiosity...for those that received Box #3, did you get two packets of the Kerastase Nectar Thermique or was it the Ciment Thermique that is pictured?


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For everyone getting the glosses--are they all red/pink? I think they only have these colors shown in the box pictures... Which is a good thing!


 I have two BB subs.  Last month I got the gloss in Showgirl Red and this month I got it in Berry Pink on my second sub.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't give a flying hoot if the picture of the box in my account was different from the items I received.  And just out of curiosity...for those that received Box #3, did you get two packets of the Kerastase Nectar Thermique or was it the Ciment Thermique that is pictured?


 I got Box #3 and received two packets of the Kerastase Nectar Thermique.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

> Yay! I got my box!! I got: Benefit Cosmeytics - It's Potent! eye cream - Excited to try! Harvey Prince - Hello - Smells Amazing Klorane - Dry Shampoo - Excited to try! the Balm - Hot mama - blush - whoohoo! I love blush Over all I love this month! :rocknroll2:


 You only got 4 items? No lifestyle extra??


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

I know must of us still haven't gotten out December boxes (mine has still yet to update



) but I found a pic related to the January 2013 box and started a thread here if any of you ladies are interested!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131272/birchbox-january-2013


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You only got 4 items? No lifestyle extra??


Wasn't this box suppose to get the atomizer?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I got my box!! I got:
> 
> ...


Did you get the atomizer?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

On a somewhat random note.. I had purchased a full size product and did not like it (Jouer Matte Tint). I requested a return label, sent it back, and have still not received a refund. The tracking shows the package was delivered over 2 weeks ago. I have emailed BB about a week ago and was told to keep waiting.... I tried calling multiple times today but to no avail. Can anyone shed some light on the return process? Does it normally take this long?? I need my $40...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wasn't this box suppose to get the atomizer?


 Yes it was...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a somewhat random note.. I had purchased a full size product and did not like it (Jouer Matte Tint). I requested a return label, sent it back, and have still not received a refund. The tracking shows the package was delivered over 2 weeks ago. I have emailed BB about a week ago and was told to keep waiting.... I tried calling multiple times today but to no avail. Can anyone shed some light on the return process? Does it normally take this long?? I need my $40...


I don't remember my return taking that long to process after they received the package. I probably got everything back within a week or less. But then again, this is the holiday rush so maybe they are really backed up?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I got my box!! I got:
> 
> ...


 
I wanted this one!  Maybe next month.  LOL


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know must of us still haven't gotten out December boxes (mine has still yet to update
> 
> ...


 A January thread already??? It's taking me long enough to get through December's thread, and it's only the 11th!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

> Wasn't this box suppose to get the atomizer?


 IDK probably....I'm too lazy to look it up lol.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A January thread already??? It's taking me long enough to get through December's thread, and it's only the 11th!


 I know :-/ But I reallllly wanted to start a birchbox thread...I'm weird.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Got both my boxes today. Both were underwhelming. Now that I've cashed out account #2's points, i'll be going back to 1 disappointing box a month,


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

PS. I got perfume samples in both my boxes! I'm so over perfume samples.



> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got both my boxes today. Both were underwhelming. Now that I've cashed out account #2's points, i'll be going back to 1 disappointing box a month,


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 11, 2012)

I received my box today and still shipping has not updated. Box 25


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 11, 2012)

The salted chocolate crunch Chuao chocopod was about one hundred times better than the full-sized potato-chip Chuao bar I bought at Wegman's. Now I understand why the chocopods on BB are always sold out.


----------



## MereKB87 (Dec 11, 2012)

FWIW Sephora has the atomizers for $15 and Ulta sells them for $10 plus a free gift 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AvidNightOwl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! BOTH my boxes updated last night!!!


I'm getting #14 and #19

#14

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (Oohhh!! Not really excited that it's a foil pack - ew - but I really wanted to try this product!)

NUXE Reve de Miel Facial Cleansing and Makeup Removing Gel

Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame (I've never heard of this fragrance before, but I'm excited to try! Another for my collection!)

Chuao ChocoPod

ModelCo Shine Ultra Lip Gloss (I got one of the lipstick/lip gloss duos in a previous GlossyBox and I really like it, except that's it's REALLY dark against my UBER pale skin, so I'm really excited for this one, nd I'm hoping it's in a more every-day color!!!)

#19:

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Aeria Shimmer Fragrance (Yay! Another to add to my collection! I just hope it smells good!)

Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum (never used one before, so I'm interested)

It SAYS I'm getting the Mary-Lou Manizer but what's PICTURED is the Hot Mama! So I'm not sure which one I'm getting. I have the Mary-Lou from a previous month, but I can always use another! So no biggie if it's a repeat. I get that it can happen with multiple subscriptions.

AND a Chuao Choco-Pod (YAY!!!!!!!)

So I'm getting TWO of the Chuao ChosoPods!!!! I'm so excited 'cuz I completely missed out on them last month and haven't been able to order since they're always sold out!!!

I just hope that they aren't BOTH the maple bacon pictured. As much as I LOVE bacon and want to try ONE out of the two with that flavor, I'd really like it if I got a different one to try, too! Overall, though, REALLY happy with both boxes!!!!
Now if they would just GET here, hahahaha. That'd be AWESOME!!!

EDITED: I was just looking through some if the other boxes (Just to torture myself I guess hahaha) And I AM SO JEALOUS:

Those of you lucky ladies who got the fragrance atomizer! That looks AWESOME for everyone who has little collections of fragrance sample like me! 

And whoever got the Cartier Base Voile (I think I spelled that right.) I was hoping for that, since I love lillies, but I hope you all enjoy it! I'll be head to the department store to see if I can snag a sample up there (or at least smell it before I decide to add an expensive plus to my christmas list hahaha)


----------



## lauravee (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For everyone getting the glosses--are they all red/pink? I think they only have these colors shown in the box pictures... Which is a good thing!


 I got the nude one. It's really pretty in the tube but goes on very sheer. I like sheer glosses but have so many that look similar and this one is nothing special.


----------



## lauravee (Dec 11, 2012)

my box!!





The eye cream was a total score, i have a travel kit made from all travel size BB products and all that was missing was an eye cream! The lip gloss looks gorgeous in the tube but goes on sheer. The fortune cookie was delicious. Trading the rest because I'm allergic to perfume and I never blow dry or straighten my hair (i have straight hair that i try to make thick and fluffy, im one of those weirdos that likes humidity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## BarbieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

If anyone got the Benefit eye cream, let me know what you think.  I've been eyeing it (see what I did there?




) for awhile and since it was free shipping right now, I just cashed out $30 worth of points and ordered that plus a Zoya winter neutrals nail polish from last year's collection and a pick 2 sample pack (the Malin + Goetz cleanser and the No 4 deep conditioner; I wasn't super super excited about this but it was the best of the bunch and I figured since I was spending over $25 I might as well pick one of them) and used the RTR10 code and got it all for $0!!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the nude one. It's really pretty in the tube but goes on very sheer. I like sheer glosses but have so many that look similar and this one is nothing special.


 That's the one I got too - it looks clear, with sparklies 



 on me.


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a somewhat random note.. I had purchased a full size product and did not like it (Jouer Matte Tint). I requested a return label, sent it back, and have still not received a refund. The tracking shows the package was delivered over 2 weeks ago. I have emailed BB about a week ago and was told to keep waiting.... I tried calling multiple times today but to no avail. Can anyone shed some light on the return process? Does it normally take this long?? I need my $40...


My return took 3 1/2 weeks from when I mailed it to get my points back.  I had to email someone to finally get me account credited.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My return took 3 1/2 weeks from when I mailed it to get my points back.  I had to email someone to finally get me account credited.


 Blegh...Well, I'll keep hassling them about it until I get it credited. I'll give them a little slack since it's almost Christmas. I'm sure they're very busy.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

My boyfriend finally used the John Varvatos cologne sample that I got in my BB long ago (sometime before May since that was the last box I got).


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope i get the nude /sheer one.. my picture shows a really bright one...
> ...


 My box pic and product pic both show a bright color, but I got the nude/sheer one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Dec 11, 2012)

I got both my boxes today.  Surprised they came pretty early for me this month!

Boxes 18 and 4. 









I got the nude lippie -Strip Tease- as well in the ModelCo.  Would have been fun to get the pink/red but I'm fine with the nude.  I like sheer glosses so this one will work just fine.  It seems I got this color in my Glossybox a few months ago.  Got to go look.  I'm obsessed with blushes so getting theBalm blush is awesome...I can rock this color, reminds me of Nars' O.  Been wanting to try the Mox lip balm so I'm happy to get it.  And I like my lifestyle extras this month.  Never can have too many nail files...I seem to misplace them alot :/  Tired of Juicy Couture and I've got two and can't seem to give them away.  Would have loved to get the atomizer!  Overall, happy with both my boxes.  The packaging was nicely done as well.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got boxes 5 and 18 yesterday. This is the earliest I think I've gotten them in over 6 months. It was quite nice to get them both so early. I'm happy with them even though I got two Hot Mama's and two JC perfumes. The Hot Mama looks good on my cheeks, but not so much on my eyes... I used it as an eyeshadow today and meh..Not a fan of that look. I will definitely be using it as a blush though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm getting 12 and 7

Happy to try the hot mama, not happy to get two packs of frownies patches, But i'll try them and see what happens! The two shampoos will go to my son who is obsessed with my shampoo samples. I got tea again, and I still don't drink tea...I'll add it to the others that I gave the BF. Juicy Coutour and jr watkins hand stuff are going for trade. I'll take the fortune cookie over the soyjoy any day, and I'll try the perfekt lash gel, anyone else tried it and can give any feedback?


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 11, 2012)

I still don't have any info and no page update. I called to make sure nothing went wrong, and they said I do have a box. So I'm not worried anymore. Now I'm just bummed I still don't know what I'm getting.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally feel the same as you! Ipsy is fun but I don't feel much brand loyalty to them like I do BB. I like the surprise factor and trying more brands....I don't really need a new eye liner every month. I'll probably keep it for another month but if I decide to cut back at all it'll be the first to go. I have 2 BB subs and a gift sub I just started
> 
> ...


 This!  I cancelled my ipsy sub, because honestly, I found it kind of boring.  You get a lot of (neautral) makeup, but a girl can only own so many black/brown eyeliners and neutral eyeshadows.  Plus, they LOVE sending out lipglosses, and I am not crazy about them (I own four now, and two were from my only myglam bags).  BUT I love birchbox.  I don't need to LOVE every product in every box, because birchbox has given me enough awesome stuff that have become my HG products (jouer MMT, jouer perfume, eyeko skinny liner, vasanti brightenup!, stila bronzer, etc).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still don't have any info and no page update. I called to make sure nothing went wrong, and they said I do have a box. So I'm not worried anymore. Now I'm just bummed I still don't know what I'm getting.


 That makes me feel better.  I have the same issue.  Did you just get your invite this month? I got my invite on the 3rd and my billing went thru on the 5th.  And seriously, how did you get someone to answer the phone? I tried calling and just got a voicemail service.  No call back, of course.  

Too bad they couldn't tell you which box you got!  Did they say anything about WHEN the website would show your box?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting 12 and 7
> 
> ...


----------



## doziedoz (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting box 8 (finally figured out where to find the number)...any comments on that box?  Anyone else receiving it?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get the atomizer?


 She did lol! I saw her box on instagram! She got the silver lol


----------



## ddave (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone want to post their thoughts on the CC cream? Excited to hear if anyone notices a difference between CC and BB creams


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 11, 2012)

Still havnt looked very proud of myself seems like everyone else has caved.




 I went to rent the runways website to look at the dresses (knowing i was going to get the 50 off code)  to see if i could maybe rent my senior prom dress from there (alot cheaper than buying a dress your only going to wear once) or keep it in mind for when i join a sorority next year. But to my disapointment their sizes only go up to 16. I am size 18/20 I wish that they would get plus sizes in stock because they just lost one customer and probably many others.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the lash gel and REALLY like it.. It gave me amazing volume and length. It smudged a little bit throughout the day, but I do have extremely oily skin. If it didn't smudge it would be my new HG. And that's saying a lot...I'm very picky with my products.


 Thanks! I'll give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

My tracking still hasn't updated from the Edgewood info. Been refreshing it like crazy!!

OT:

I went to Lush today to buy stocking stuffers for a friend from the UK, just to find out that Lush is actually from there... Whoops.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 11, 2012)

This is my sixth month. I only asked if nothing had gone wrong. Nothing specific. Edit: this was supposed to be a reply. I'm on my phone because my internet is down. today is not my day, i guess.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still hasn't updated from the Edgewood info. Been refreshing it like crazy!!
> 
> ...


 I was thinking Lush was a Canadian brand... I need to make a Lush run. The nearest one is about 2 hours away. Wouldn't it be amazing if Lush came out with a monthly sample box??? Omg..I would be in heaven!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still don't have any info and no page update. I called to make sure nothing went wrong, and they said I do have a box. So I'm not worried anymore. Now I'm just bummed I still don't know what I'm getting.


 omg that sucks. i hope that they update it soon and give you a decent box and 100 points for the wait.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking Lush was a Canadian brand... I need to make a Lush run. The nearest one is about 2 hours away. Wouldn't it be amazing if Lush came out with a monthly sample box??? Omg..I would be in heaven!


 I thought they were American haha but apparently they're HQ'd in Dorset! I would be ALL OVER a sample box of Lush products!! I love how sweet their sales assistants always are though - one of the ladies there spent 30 minutes helping me decide on a scrub and some lip balms/tints and then also made up 3 samples of other products I'd tried without me even asking!


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box pic and product pic both show a bright color, but I got the nude/sheer one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great; that gives me hope!


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *doziedoz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 8 (finally figured out where to find the number)...any comments on that box?  Anyone else receiving it?


 There are a few of us getting that one.. overall happy with the box...not really excited about 2 parfume samples; but i'll take the 6 feedbacks. I will be really happy if its the nude gloss instead of the pink pictured.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still hasn't updated from the Edgewood info. Been refreshing it like crazy!!
> 
> ...


 I went to Lush today too! for the first time in a looooong time. I somehow forget the sales people always want to bathe you in the middle of the store...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Lush today too! for the first time in a looooong time. I somehow forget the sales people always want to bathe you in the middle of the store...


 LOL yeah, same! my right arm got a bath and had so many scrubs/moisturizers used on it. It still smells amazing though and it's way softer than my other arm haha.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL yeah, same! my right arm got a bath and had so many scrubs/moisturizers used on it. It still smells amazing though and it's way softer than my other arm haha.


what did you end up getting?!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm getting two box 4. It's disappointing but that's the risk with two accounts. I'm just sad that I already have all of the products in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leptomedusae (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new here &amp; relatively new to Birchbox. This is my 3rd month.

I'm getting Box 29. I'm pretty happy with that! I think my lifestyle extra is a Men's Cologne- Cartier DÃ©claration D'un Soir. But that's actually pretty unisex and reading the notes I think I'll love it! Anyone else getting this one?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting two box 4. It's disappointing but that's the risk with two accounts. I'm just sad that I already have all of the products in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that's actually my dream box, I would love to get two of those haha


----------



## madcute (Dec 11, 2012)

here's my birch


----------



## antonella (Dec 11, 2012)

can someone please tell me how the kerastase products work


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She did lol! I saw her box on instagram! She got the silver lol


Thanks Lexy.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

I just bought that too! I enjoyed the sample so I'm hoping I like it. What did you not like about it?



> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blegh...Well, I'll keep hassling them about it until I get it credited. I'll give them a little slack since it's almost Christmas. I'm sure they're very busy.


----------



## karenX (Dec 11, 2012)

Juicy Couture perfume reminds me of teenage girls who smoke. it doesn't smell like actual smoke... but it's a smell that I associate with what the girls in my High School(almost 20 years ago) smelled like. Not good. 

I already knew I didn't like it. Sample confirms it's a scrubber. lol

I was lucky to get the nude gloss instead of the pink. Haven't decided yet if I'm going to pass it to a friend. I probably will, since I'm not a fan of gloss.

The cookie was great!  I'll try the leave in and eye cream tomorrow. I don't have dark circles, but my husband gets them. Maybe I'll just give that to him.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You only got 4 items? No lifestyle extra??


Yes, I forgot to put that one down. Was busy at work.

Lifestyle was the Atomizer, so funny I was in a store looking at the same product before I went back to my office.  The price on it was $12.50. Not bad Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what did you end up getting?!
I got an ocean salt scrub, a honey trap lip balm for a friend, and a latte lip tint. I never thought I'd consider bronzey lips but this tint is GORGEOUS! The samples were of the tea tree water, mask of magnaminty, and the imperalis (moisturizer).

I'm already wearing the lip tint even though I'm just at home in my pajamas haha


----------



## karenX (Dec 11, 2012)

also, LOL @ the gift card. As if I would pay $150 to "rent" a dress. Hell naw.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got an ocean salt scrub, a honey trap lip balm for a friend, and a latte lip tint. I never thought I'd consider bronzey lips but this tint is GORGEOUS! The samples were of the tea tree water, mask of magnaminty, and the imperalis (moisturizer).
> ...


awesome! I was looking at the lip tints and balms because I picked up some bubblegum lip scrub but I couldn't justify it since I already have soo many balms. maybe next time. Ocean salt is my all-time favorite thing from Lush and I like the tea tree water and mask too!


----------



## astokes (Dec 11, 2012)

I love my box!









The N.4 Shampoo is exciting because I got the N.4 masque in the pick 2 sample pack! Great sample size too. 

Love the Hot Mama. I surprisingly don't have a lot of blush.

Going to gift the Mox balm because I have too many balms to use.

I have a bottle of the Juicy perfume already. Gosh, that stuff has been out for yearssss! I wish they'd at least sample newer/obscure fragrances. (Like the Juliette Has a Gun brand, had never heard of it, now it's a fave.)

Tweezerman file, cute. Might gift.

Meh about the RTR "gift card"  If I'm going to spend that much I want to have something besides pictures to show for it. lol

Love how there's a lot of pink. Me likey pink.

(Excuse the random crap situation going on in the photo.)


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want to post their thoughts on the CC cream? Excited to hear if anyone notices a difference between CC and BB creams


 I got the CC cream &amp; was not impressed.  I used it this morning and the coverage in my opinion was almost non-existent.  I usually use either the Jouer MMT or MAC powder and they both provide way more coverage.  The smell of the CC cream was kind of weird too...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awesome! I was looking at the lip tints and balms because I picked up some bubblegum lip scrub but I couldn't justify it since I already have soo many balms. maybe next time. Ocean salt is my all-time favorite thing from Lush and I like the tea tree water and mask too!


 I wanted to buy a lip scrub sooo badly! I ended up talking myself out of it, but I'll probably cave the next time I'm there. I want the lip tint in a million kisses too. Ocean salt smells SO GOOD, I'd eat it if I could! I'm hoping it'll zap the minor breakouts I get once every month. The tea tree water is so soothing, I'll probably buy the full size soon too! My wallet is crying at the thought lol.


----------



## astokes (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, LOL @ the gift card. As if I would pay $150 to "rent" a dress. Hell naw.


 This^

I could find a designer dress for that price and own it.

I know that there are super super nice dresses on there. But, tbh I'd be too paranoid about ruining the dress to have fun. So pass!

This clause in the FAQ scares the buhjeezus out of me.



> What if I accidentally stain or damage the dress? We understand that some wear and tear may be inevitable and beyond your control. Our dry cleaner can take care of most minor damage, and the $5 insurance charge included on each dress you rent will cover these types of situations. Although very rare, significant destruction (the dress is torn apart at all the seams, you accidentally run over the dress with your car, the centerpiece catches fire and chars a hole into your dress) or theft is not covered under insurance. *If the dress cannot be repaired and we are unable to rent it to future customers, your credit card will be charged immediately for the retail price of the dress.*


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

I totally get what you mean. I am super paranoid and would be too nervous to rent those super expensive ones!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This^
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting two box 4. It's disappointing but that's the risk with two accounts. I'm just sad that I already have all of the products in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Want to trade boxes? I'm getting box 19 and would about die for box 4.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 11, 2012)

Did anybody get box 1 or 2 in their hands yet?

I'd love to know what you think of the fresh rollerball. It's not available in the shop yet, but I'm hoping it might be in one of the plus 2 packs if they ever update it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

December will be my first box and I am a little confused.  Will I be getting boxes like yours or some sort of Welcome box?


----------



## hellomariana (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 20, and it seems really disappointing: 





I already got the Perfekt Lash Gel in a previous box, but fashion tape and foot salve really is the icing on cake. I think this box was easily the worst of the bunch.
Can someone comfort me or tell me some good things about the stuff in this box, lol?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December will be my first box and I am a little confused.  Will I be getting boxes like yours or some sort of Welcome box?


 If you just got off the waiting list you get a normal box but if it's a gift subscription you get a welcome box. At least that's how it worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 11, 2012)

i just received my box and everything is all jumbled around and small! i feel like my box is meant for a 5 year old because all the samples are literally one time use, except one.Not to mention the perfume sample, it has a price of one cent on it.The value that i paid for this box is not worth 10 dollars im turning in my points and unsubscribing.this has been the most disappointing box yet!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 11, 2012)

I got box 9... This is my second Birchbox, and I just joined this forum. I'm pretty happy with Birchbox so far... I think. Last month I got the Stila Lumanizer which I tried to be excited about, but I'm not really sure how to use. I signed up for Ipsy too, which may be more for me right now as I'm building up my collection.

Oh, plus I'm not a fan of all the perfume samples. I can just go to the store and spray perfume on me to decide if I like or not for freeeeee.

But I'll give Birchbox one more month. Just please don't send me another twistband!

Gave the fortune cookie to my fiance right away. He said it was a little too crunchy.
My question is: Can I not review this item on the website?? I want my points!
 
The Juicy Couture smells like a grandma to me. (sorry) The lip gloss in Strip Tease was completely nude and not in a good way.
 
I am extremely excited to try the hair mask and the CC cream though!!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is my box!

I actually like everything except for the useless RTR card. The eye cream came in the cutest little jar, the perfume smells REALLY nice, the lip gloss has very nice texture and just the right amount of shimmer, and of course the chocolate made me want to buy more of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also have individual product pictures and reviews in my blog if interested.


----------



## hellomariana (Dec 11, 2012)

(I swore that I posted something, but it never showed up on here. Do posts go through moderation or something?)

I got Box 20, which was extremely disappointing. I've already gotten the Perfekt Lash Gel in a previous box, but the fashion tape and foot salve are really the icing on the cake. Is there anything redeeming about my box? It really seems like one of the worst of the bunch.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2012)

If I gift a box this month will it come with this month's or last month's items? (I really like the packaging this month btw, it looks so festive!)


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my box!
> 
> I actually like everything except for the useless RTR card.


 I also didn't appreciate the RTR card very much, especially since I've heard that you can get a better from the RTR website.

I got that coupon for the shoes last month too. Keep that junk mail out of my BB!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought that too! I enjoyed the sample so I'm hoping I like it. What did you not like about it?


 It was too much coverage for me and it was just a lot harder to blend than the LMT. I like how the LMT is so creamy and glides over my skin.


----------



## ClassyKate (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm potentially interested in trading my No. 4 shampoo with someone for a comparable item...any takers?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 11, 2012)

PUPPYLUV:

 I emailed BB about not being able to review the cookie --&gt; they are working on it, but for now they told me to send a review via e-mail.  Try e-mailing!


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone know a valid code for upgrading to yearly?  I tried to do it last month and upgrade100annual worked, but I needed to get ONE more point.  Now the code won't work.  Boo!!!

Also if anyone here is in San Diego and wants to get in on in person swap, pm me!


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 11, 2012)

i resubbed this month and was way happy.  kerastase samples!  woohoo.  i def got a better box this month (wonder if it's because i re-subbed and skipped november) but so far birchbox&gt;ipsy this month.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone please tell me how the kerastase products work


 After washing your hair as you normally would apply it as a leave in conditioner type product. Then blow dry and style to your hearts content because it contains a "heat style protecter" in it. Just be careful not to use to much because it is heavy and will weigh your hair down if you put to much of the product into your hair. I hope this helps.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 11, 2012)

> Â  i just received my box and everything is all jumbled around and small! i feel like my box is meant for a 5 year old because all the samples are literally one time use, except one.Not to mention the perfume sample, it has a price of one cent on it.The value that i paid for this box is not worth 10 dollars im turning in my points and unsubscribing.this has been the most disappointing box yet!


 Which box did you get?


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After washing your hair as you normally would apply it as a leave in conditioner type product. Then blow dry and style to your hearts content because it contains a "heat style protecter" in it. Just be careful not to use to much because it is heavy and will weigh your hair down if you put to much of the product into your hair. I hope this helps.


Yes, the BB site says to only use a dime size amount!  This sample should last a while if that it all you need...I think I may squeeze mine into a little container so I don't have to try to figure out how to keep the foil from leaking about


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, the BB site says to only use a dime size amount!  This sample should last a while if that it all you need...I think I may squeeze mine into a little container so I don't have to try to figure out how to keep the foil from leaking about


 I wonder what hair type they mean for the dime-sized amount.. I have thick hair that goes halfway down my back, a dime sized amount of any product would probably be enough to only do the tips of my hair lol. I have to use an entire palm full of shampoo/conditioner and usually use half a palm full of leave in conditioners.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe use a quarter size amount and even possibly thin it out a bit with oil or water? Might help make it last a bit longer.



 Lucky you to have such a beautiful head of hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

anyone get box 16??i really don't another pink lip gloss i would love the nude one!!.. if i get the pink i would love to trade it.. sighhh still waiting for my box but i have my info


----------



## BagLady (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my BB box today. I got Box 8. 





Glad the shampoo is a decent size. not sure about the CC cream yet. I have way too many lip products but I do love getting them. I also received a men's cologne which isn't pictured and probably won't use the renttherunway card. have to check out the website 1st.
off topic. Did anyone order the Nicole richie gift set the other night that was only $20 off of the BB site? I received my order today and they shipped the rollerball and not the giftset. Obviously they made an error on the website but I feel like they should have at least let people who ordered the gift set know that there was an error before shipping the roller ball.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what hair type they mean for the dime-sized amount.. I have thick hair that goes halfway down my back, a dime sized amount of any product would probably be enough to only do the tips of my hair lol. I have to use an entire palm full of shampoo/conditioner and usually use half a palm full of leave in conditioners.


Yeah, you definitely may need more than the dime size amount.  My hair is just past my shoulders...the hairs themselves are thin but I have a lot of them (if that makes sense).  I am going to try it out tomorrow with the dime size (or so) but spread it evenly between my hands so I can try to get it evenly and lightly from about my ears down (as my roots tend to get oily easily and is easily weighed down with product).  I think the important thing is to not saturate the hair.  Should be interesting to see how it works.  It's gonna have to wow me before I would consider purchasing since its pretty $$.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 11, 2012)

Would love to trade my unopened Lashem for the new Juliette Has a Gun. Would also take other things too (hot mama would be great of course) so try me. Feel free to pm. I have not added to my trade list for a while so I may have other items you want &amp; we can try to create a bigger trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, you definitely may need more than the dime size amount.  My hair is just past my shoulders...the hairs themselves are thin but I have a lot of them (if that makes sense).  I am going to try it out tomorrow with the dime size (or so) but spread it evenly between my hands so I can try to get it evenly and lightly from about my ears down (as my roots tend to get oily easily and is easily weighed down with product).  I think the important thing is to not saturate the hair.  Should be interesting to see how it works.  It's gonna have to wow me before I would consider purchasing since its pretty $$.


 It makes sense! I have a TON of hair and the strands are thick as well, AND I have curly hair so it's pretty much impossible to tame lol. Let me know how it works out for you! I may not want to even try it (for another month or two) if it weighs down or greases up hair - I switched to washing my hair only 2x a week (as opposed to 3-4x) because my hair gets caught in my new industrial when I do and my ear gets really pissed off for a few days. I can get away with it if I only use shampoo/conditioner and a bit of Organix's macadamia oil, so I'm hesitant to try something new if I'll end up having to wash my hair "early."



> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe use a quarter size amount and even possibly thin it out a bit with oil or water? Might help make it last a bit longer.
> 
> ...


 Thinning it out seems like a good idea! I love my hair but it's a total pain to deal with haha, it seems like I've kept it in a side braid or bun for the past month.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 11, 2012)

Slightly off topic but can anyone recommend a good paraben/sulfate free shampoo/conditioner (I more concerned with the paraben free than the sulfates)? I tried the "Healthy Sexy Hair" and it's just not doing it for me...I'm thinking about trying the blowpro stuff from the birchbox shop because I have some points but I'm just not sure...


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB box today. I got Box 8.
> 
> ...


I did and my order still says processing, I'm assuming they're going to cancel it.  I agree they should have sent out an email or called to let everyone know as on the confirmation it says Nicole by Nicole Richie gift set not rollerball.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic but can anyone recommend a good paraben/sulfate free shampoo/conditioner (I more concerned with the paraben free than the sulfates)? I tried the "Healthy Sexy Hair" and it's just not doing it for me...I'm thinking about trying the blowpro stuff from the birchbox shop because I have some points but I'm just not sure...


 hair rules shampoo and conditioner. l'oreal also has a sulfate free shampoo that i saw in cvs a few weeks ago...


----------



## brio444 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic but can anyone recommend a good paraben/sulfate free shampoo/conditioner (I more concerned with the paraben free than the sulfates)? I tried the "Healthy Sexy Hair" and it's just not doing it for me...I'm thinking about trying the blowpro stuff from the birchbox shop because I have some points but I'm just not sure...


 I stumbled on this one http://sheamoisture.com/ trying to find a silicone free drugstore shampoo (I usually use Lush, but they are not sulfate free and I go through stages of having my scalp get a bit sulfate-sensitive sometimes).  I was worried it would be too much, but I really like it - makes my hair really shiny, if not as lightweight and swishy as it gets with my regular lush stuff.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December will be my first box and I am a little confused.  Will I be getting boxes like yours or some sort of Welcome box?


 If you got your birchbox as a gift you will get a welcome box but if you were on the waiting list and have your own account and all that jazz you will get a normal december box.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 11, 2012)

Coupon codes for December

be a bombshell 30% off Ipsy 30 for 30% off

mai coutre ispy1212

nyx ipsydust

mirabellabeauty ipsy

urban decay 

Receive a deluxe travel bag filled with luxury samples with a $25 purchase at urbandecay.com Enter code:

ipsy at checkout*


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did and my order still says processing, I'm assuming they're going to cancel it.  I agree they should have sent out an email or called to let everyone know as on the confirmation it says Nicole by Nicole Richie gift set not rollerball.


 I tried the shampoo last night omg it stinks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB box today. I got Box 8.
> 
> ...


 The shampoo stinks and the cc cream is like paste I hate it both smells wasn't happy with mine!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> If you got your birchbox as a gift you will get a welcome box but if you were on the waiting list and have your own account and all that jazz you will get a normal december box.


 thank you! Any way to find spoilers for it?


----------



## BarbieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?  This month is my 12th Birchbox.  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row.   I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,a  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


----------



## Leptomedusae (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?  This month is my 12th Birchbox.  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row.   I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,a  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


 This is only my 3rd month and I've gotten perfume samples in every box so far. But I actually LOVE perfume, so I'm happy about that. But I know a lot of people are definitely not. This is also my 2nd theBalm product in those 3 months.

I feel like BB does a good job with trying to balance makeup/beauty/lifestyle products, but there's only so much they can get samples of. Stuff like bronzer/lip gloss/blush is easy enough and less risky than deeply pigmented lipsticks, I think.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thinning it out seems like a good idea! I love my hair but it's a total pain to deal with haha, it seems like I've kept it in a side braid or bun for the past month.


 i have long hair too and lately ive been so lazy that ive kept it in a bun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 11, 2012)

> Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?Â  This month is my 12th Birchbox.Â  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.Â  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.Â  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row. Â  I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.Â  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,aÂ  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.Â  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.Â  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?Â  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.Â  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


 It wasn't terribly long ago that I had never heard of a luminizer/highlighter and I have now received one two months in a row! They are different and both beautiful but I definitely understand your point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just have a few questions regarding gift subscriptions:

1) Is there any way for the person I'm gifting to see what's going to be in their box? (Like how we all wait for the 10th for our box pages to update)

2) If not, does anyone know what's in the December welcome box?

Thanks ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 12, 2012)

My Birchbox came today. Fortunately nothing in it actually froze solid, but, man, was everything cold when I opened the box. Kinda ticked I got tue box with the lotion and the foil packet of lotion by the same company. Can't use the CC cream. Heat protectant and lip gloss look interesting, but I just got the 15 lip gloss set from Tarte at Ulta. The lotion smells like a cheap one from Suave I used to use. I might try to trade the lip gloss for a redder one. Thos one is called Berry Pink. Definitely looking to trade the CC cream. Now off to update my trade list.


----------



## heleny (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooray!!  Thanks for the info!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 9... This is my second Birchbox, and I just joined this forum. I'm pretty happy with Birchbox so far... I think. Last month I got the Stila Lumanizer which I tried to be excited about, but I'm not really sure how to use. I signed up for Ipsy too, which may be more for me right now as I'm building up my collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?  This month is my 12th Birchbox.  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row.   I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,a  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


 On one of my accounts I've received an eye cream (that I love), last month's eye mask and this month's Benefit eye cream.  That doesn't really bother me too much.  Maybe I'll find something I like better along the way.  I just don't like getting a box full of brands that I know even if I've discovered them through BB.  

I've received all of the Juicy Couture perfumes they've sent out and all of the Harvey Prince perfumes (and have liked none of them).  I'd like a fresh start with new product brands each month so that I can actually discover what's out there.  That's why I signed up for BB.  I also don't like getting 'drugstore brands' either when that happens.  That's too easy.  Kerastase, while more expensive, is still a drugstore brand for me in how it works.


----------



## carebear (Dec 12, 2012)

> Did anybody get box 1 or 2 in their hands yet? I'd love to know what you think of the fresh rollerball. It's not available in the shop yet, but I'm hoping it might be in one of the plus 2 packs if they ever update it.


 I got box 1 and I'll let you know how it is once I get my box. I'm excited to try it,I love fresh and their products.


----------



## grayc (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB box today. I got Box 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## dd62 (Dec 12, 2012)

Delete


----------



## dd62 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone order the Nicole richie gift set the other night that was only $20 off of the BB site? I received my order today and they shipped the rollerball and not the giftset. Obviously they made an error on the website but I feel like they should have at least let people who ordered the gift set know that there was an error before shipping the roller ball.


 You should contact them about the Nicole Richie. Your confirmation shows the gift set, meaning you paid for the gift set. It was a pricing error and they should have either canceled the order, or sent you the gift set. They are not supposed to just send you something else, since that is not what you paid for.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should contact them about the Nicole Richie. Your confirmation shows the gift set, meaning you paid for the gift set. It was a pricing error and they should have either canceled the order, or sent you the gift set. They are not supposed to just send you something else, since that is not what you paid for.


 Thanks. I just sent them an email. Even my shipping email stated it was the gift set. We'll see what they say.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 12, 2012)

Arggg.  I got the lip gloss in Striptease.  I haven't seen it yet though.  Does anyone know if it makes a big difference in what your lips normally look like?  I really kind of wanted a color, but I guess I'll have to try it out to see.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay so i just checked the website out and looked at my box. I got #3, so i got kerastase foil packs, model co lip gloss, juice beauty cc cream, thymes lotion and my 5th item was a foil pack of thymes lotion in a different scent. 

Because 2 of my items are Thymes lotion I can only review 4 items this month! That is a big time bummer 



only 40 review points for me this month! I'm glad I took advantage of that extra Trisha Prettyman review a few months back!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so i just checked the website out and looked at my box. I got #3, so i got kerastase foil packs, model co lip gloss, juice beauty cc cream, thymes lotion and my 5th item was a foil pack of thymes lotion in a different scent.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, that's what I was talking about earlier. Bleh. 

Did anyone else get the 20% off coupon, and are you buying anything? I was hoping something like that would come up around this time, and I bought the Youngblood setting powder. Reaaaaally glad I waited because I had $30 in points and with the 20% off I only paid $2!! Success!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for my box today...it always seems to be here the day after the estimated date! I hate how my shipping never updates though, my last update is from the 7th saying it's about 25 minutes away.


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can use the rtr10 code to buy a gift subscription?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

I looove how the tracking always takes so long to update. Mine arrived in Coppell 2 days ago and only just updated showing that today. I was starting to think my box had fallen through the cracks during shipping!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

So my box was supposedly "delivered" on monday, yet I never got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Either the post office delivered to the wrong address or it got lost in the craziness of holiday packages, or it was sitting in the lobby of my building and someone accidentally took it. (And i do mean accidentally...I wasn't being sarcastic)

Spoke to BB customer service just now and they were wonderful! They are shipping out a new box asap. They can't promise it will arrive by the holidays but they will do their best. I was just so happy to hear a live person who was actually helpful. (especially after all the current GB Customer Dis-Service abuse). So yay BB.

On a separate note, does anyone know what is in the welcome box for December?

I am thinking about ordering a gift subscription.

Thanks!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looove how the tracking always takes so long to update. Mine arrived in Coppell 2 days ago and only just updated showing that today. I was starting to think my box had fallen through the cracks during shipping!


Mine's been in Coppell since Saturday, with my ipsy glam bag. Supposed to be delivered today. I could have walked there in that time. Except for that whole stupidly cold for Texas thing we've had going all weekend.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally talked to someone at BB, they said because I am a new subscriber (got my invite on the 3rd, billing went thru on the 5th) my box will go out later... "It should go out within a week or so..." 





But I am happy to know that I am getting a box!  Now if only I could stop obsessively checking my email/BB page!  And Cindy at BB is very sweet and helpful. Cheers to her!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 12, 2012)

For those asking about this months welcome box , mine had the following: - Oscar Blandi spray (travel size) -mox lip butter - twistband in silver - color club nail polish in status update - Harvey prince eu flirt ( vial sample) -- lifestyle extra was a tili bag ( printed quart size ziploc bag) I think I read about one more variation but all I can Recall it having was the eyeko liner . HTH


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's been in Coppell since Saturday, with my ipsy glam bag. Supposed to be delivered today. I could have walked there in that time. Except for that whole stupidly cold for Texas thing we've had going all weekend.


 I'm in Houston so it's not quite that close to me haha. Mine should be delivered tomorrow, I was just getting nervous seeing the expected delivery date but no updates since the 7th in Edgewood! I love cold weather but I hate the first "real" cold of the year because I always get super sick. My immune system is terrible.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a little off-topic, but do you guys usually get free shipping on orders from the BB shop? I just made my second purchase and I didn't have to pay anything for shipping (and it was only $12).


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those asking about this months welcome box , mine had the following:
> 
> - Oscar Blandi spray (travel size)
> ...


 thank you! It sounds like a really good box! Enjoy........


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but do you guys usually get free shipping on orders from the BB shop? I just made my second purchase and I didn't have to pay anything for shipping (and it was only $12).


 You only get free shipping on products that were sent out in the boxes for that month! What did you order?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but do you guys usually get free shipping on orders from the BB shop? I just made my second purchase and I didn't have to pay anything for shipping (and it was only $12).


 i can't remember the last time i paid for shipping in their store. if they charge me shipping for something i just get it somewhere else. they're having free shipping for orders over 25 bucks until 12/31


----------



## beautymama (Dec 12, 2012)

First time poster here. But I am also new to BB. This month will be my first. I am getting OCD with checking my acct. with them and my e-mail for a tracking number. I am super excited 




to get my BB package! I hope it gets here before Christmas!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but do you guys usually get free shipping on orders from the BB shop? I just made my second purchase and I didn't have to pay anything for shipping (and it was only $12).


 Now you get free shipping if you order any product from any brand that was sampled during the month, even if that specific product wasn't sampled.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You only get free shipping on products that were sent out in the boxes for that month! What did you order?


Hmm, well I don't know if my item would qualify then! I bought the little pack of Benefit skin care items, which included the eye cream they sent out this month. But I also just looked and I didn't pay for shipping when I bought Viva La Juicy in May, which they weren't sending out that month? I'm definitely not complaining, I'm just not used to not paying for shipping!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

The bad part is that I just looked at my box history to see when I received the Viva La Juicy and ruined this month's box for myself despite my best efforts not to, haha.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried out the CC cream from juice beauty this morning. Not a fan at all... It's greasy and has a nasty grassy smell. Plus, the coverage was extremely light! I felt like I just used a moisturizer. Curious to know other people's thoughts. I also used the number 4 clarifying shampoo. It wasn't as clarifying as I would have hoped it would be. It said it was very concentrated and to emulsify it first, which I did. I still had to use a lot on my hair. It was moisturizing though which was nice. Maybe that's why it didn't feel as clarifying. I was expecting more of a squeaky clean.


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

> Does anyone know if I can use the rtr10 code to buy a gift subscription?


I don't think you can - I bought a gift sub yesterday and tried to use it but it said the code was invalid. I was able to apply points though!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm, well I don't know if my item would qualify then! I bought the little pack of Benefit skin care items, which included the eye cream they sent out this month. But I also just looked and I didn't pay for shipping when I bought Viva La Juicy in May, which they weren't sending out that month? I'm definitely not complaining, I'm just not used to not paying for shipping!


Scratch that, it doesn't have the eye cream after all. That's what I get for not paying attention...It must have been free shipping because they sampled a Benefit product this month.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 12, 2012)

> Hmm, well I don't know if my item would qualify then! I bought the little pack of Benefit skin care items, which included the eye cream they sent out this month. But I also just looked and I didn't pay for shipping when I bought Viva La Juicy in May, which they weren't sending out that month? I'm definitely not complaining, I'm just not used to not paying for shipping!


 The benefit set counts because you get free shipping on ALL benefit products this month, because they are sampling the eye cream! I love this new system because I was able to replace my eyeko skinny mascara with free shipping because they were sampling the eyeliner!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried out the CC cream from juice beauty this morning. Not a fan at all... It's greasy and has a nasty grassy smell. Plus, the coverage was extremely light! I felt like I just used a moisturizer. Curious to know other people's thoughts.
> 
> I also used the number 4 clarifying shampoo. It wasn't as clarifying as I would have hoped it would be. It said it was very concentrated and to emulsify it first, which I did. I still had to use a lot on my hair. It was moisturizing though which was nice. Maybe that's why it didn't feel as clarifying. I was expecting more of a squeaky clean.


 If your hair is actually squeaky clean after you shampoo it, it means that it's washed out all your natural oils and could leave it too dry after leading to damage.  Great!  That means it's clarifying without stripping moisture.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If your hair is actually squeaky clean after you shampoo it, it means that it's washed out all your natural oils and could leave it too dry after leading to damage.  Great!  That means it's clarifying without stripping moisture.


 Makes sense..I just prefer that "stripped hair" feel.



 I'm having a good hair day, so perhaps the shampoo played a part in that!


----------



## cmello (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Arggg.  I got the lip gloss in Striptease.  I haven't seen it yet though.  Does anyone know if it makes a big difference in what your lips normally look like?  I really kind of wanted a color, but I guess I'll have to try it out to see.


 i'm suppose to get the lipgloss but it looks pink on my page... i want the stripteast ( nude one).. would you want to trade???? i have so many pink ones


----------



## briyes1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!   I received Box #21.  Not great, but not horrible either.  This is the 3rd month in a row I received a food item in my box, not thrilled about that.  I decided to do a a little math and came up with a box value of $15.61, not including the  RTR Card, which I most likely will NOT use.  Kind of bummed.  Unfortunately when I signed up, I paid for the year in advance.  Just my two cents.  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think you can - I bought a gift sub yesterday and tried to use it but it said the code was invalid. I was able to apply points though!


Same here, it wouldn't let me.  On the bright side, 110 points instantly for meeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AvidNightOwl (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MereKB87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Oooohh! Totally heading over there as soon as I get paid on Friday! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody get box 1 or 2 in their hands yet?
> 
> I'd love to know what you think of the fresh rollerball. It's not available in the shop yet, but I'm hoping it might be in one of the plus 2 packs if they ever update it.


 I got the fresh rollerball a week or so ago at Sephora as a 100-point perk. Its pretty citrus-y and fresh. I really like it (and so does the BF!) I was hoping to order the rollerball with my points and the 20% off I just got emailed to me, so hopefully it will be available super soon!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a points question- if I have 209 it's only good for 20 off right? They don't also apply the 9 they just erase it when I redeem the points?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had a decent box since April 2012 and that was my welcome box, when the welcome box is better than anything else I have gotten in 9 months, I'm done playing the lottery. I cancelled my BB today and have Myglam/Ipsy and KiwiCrate for my son.
> 
> I'm getting box 3 this time, it isn't horrible but it's not enough of a "wow" to keep me around for another month. BB is losing their edge in the Sub. world, only reason I stuck around so long is for the points and even now it's just not worth it to me.


 I'm canceling too!! I'm getting Box 1, which is fine but does not fit my profile AT ALL I am getting volume shampoo, after getting the volumizing spray last month for my already too volumized curly, frizzy hair!!! Plus CC cream, when they gave me another similar thing last month, plus hand sanitizer wipes, and perfume. The one plus is the lipgloss, but I already have a LOT of lip gloss and they don't have the ingredients online, which bothers me because I have an allergy to almond oil, which is often used in lip products. I still have julep for my nails and ipsy for makeup stuff!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a points question- if I have 209 it's only good for 20 off right? They don't also apply the 9 they just erase it when I redeem the points?


 Nope - you will be left with 9 points after you spend 20 bucks.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone please tell me how the kerastase products work


 Which product did you get? I have been using that brand for years and it does wonders for my hair. My hair has never looked better.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope - you will be left with 9 points after you spend 20 bucks.


 Oh Cool! Thanks!


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, it wouldn't let me.  On the bright side, 110 points instantly for meeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 That's awesome! I'm gifting a 3-month men's sub and used $20 in points, so I only got 40 points back but every bit counts lol!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 12, 2012)

My two box 4's just came in. Identical down to the Strip Tease lipgloss. 

I know it's a long shot, but if anyone with the fresh perfume or flo atomizer would like to trade for one of them I think I'd be the happiest girl ever.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That makes me feel better.  I have the same issue.  Did you just get your invite this month? I got my invite on the 3rd and my billing went thru on the 5th.  And seriously, how did you get someone to answer the phone? I tried calling and just got a voicemail service.  No call back, of course.
> 
> Too bad they couldn't tell you which box you got!  Did they say anything about WHEN the website would show your box?


 Im in the same boat. This is my second month and I got an email saying my box shipped but no tracking# on the email or the website. Also I cant see what box im getting. Dont know if I should contact birchbox or wait a few days.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten box 25??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *briyes1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!   I received Box #21.  Not great, but not horrible either.  This is the 3rd month in a row I received a food item in my box, not thrilled about that.  I decided to do a a little math and came up with a box value of $15.61, not including the  RTR Card, which I most likely will NOT use.  Kind of bummed.  Unfortunately when I signed up, I paid for the year in advance.  Just my two cents.  Happy Holidays everyone!


 really? wow this is BS =_= Yeah looks like this is going to be my last month with BB. :| Guess I should cash out then.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no internet at home, still no page update/ tracking info/email. This officially sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 12, 2012)

I just tried the CC cream and I LOVE it! I think the comments I read earlier about it being pasty in texture are solved if you apply it with a foundation brush. I put like just less than a pea-sized amount on the back of my hand and applied with the brush and I thought it went on really nicely. As for the smell, I don't think any of JB's products smell particularly good or bad- they just smell like unscented product to me- but I'm used to that kind of smell because I usually react to scented products so I've been using unscented stuff forever. I did need to use a bit more powder than normal to set it, however.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's been in Coppell since Saturday, with my ipsy glam bag. Supposed to be delivered today. I could have walked there in that time. Except for that whole stupidly cold for Texas thing we've had going all weekend.


 My box bypassed Coppell this month and went to Dallas. Which is great, except I don't live in Dallas.


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 12, 2012)

UGH This nicole richie perfume is horrible...I smell like I just hugged a dozen old ladies at church...I dont need anymore darn foil packets and honestly dont feel like experimenting with the CC cream and breaking out...the only thing good about my box this month is the chocolate fortune cookie. so ready for next year its not even funny.


----------



## considerately (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH This nicole richie perfume is horrible...I smell like I just hugged a dozen old ladies at church...I dont need anymore darn foil packets and honestly dont feel like experimenting with the CC cream and breaking out...the only thing good about my box this month is the chocolate fortune cookie. so ready for next year its not even funny.


 How does the fortune cookie taste?  Kinda bummed I didn't get one..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok so I can't use rtr10 on just a gift subscription, but if I add other stuff to my cart it will take the $10 off! Do you think I can still pay with points too? Sorry I am just so new to this. Also can anyone suggest any items in the shop that are around $10?? I can't find anything I really want, but I want to take advantage of getting something free! If I buy a gift subscription for myself and then claim it with my account, I just won't be charged for 3 months, right? That is what I want to do. Should I just put my same email on the form or do I need to use a different one? Thanks!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok so I can't use rtr10 on just a gift subscription, but if I add other stuff to my cart it will take the $10 off! Do you think I can still pay with points too? Sorry I am just so new to this. Also can anyone suggest any items in the shop that are around $10?? I can't find anything I really want, but I want to take advantage of getting something free! I placed an order a few days ago using points with the RTR code, and everything I really wanted around that price point was out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box bypassed Coppell this month and went to Dallas. Which is great, except I don't live in Dallas.


my BB goes to Coppell then leaves to Memphis, comes back to Dallas and then I receive it. Pretty ridiculous since my ipsy bag come to me straight from Coppell


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten box 25??


 I did!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did!


 Do you love it??!!


----------



## Anneke V (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure what box number I have. It shipped on the 10th, arrived today. Weight was .559.

Content:

Hot mama blush/eyeshadow. Looks like a nice color, I'll be using it. Decent size actually should last a while.

Frownie undereye thingies: meh. I'll try them. Not too exciting. Good for 3 uses. They are expensive, so I am unlikely to purchase even if I like them.

No. 4 Clarifying shampoo - smells bad to me. All their products have an odor I don't like. Travel bag.

Channel perfume: I'll use. I dont mind samples of perfume.

Channel for men perfume - ok, it was an extra

Ahava foot cream: foil packet. An extra. I actually love their products, so I am happy to have it, but it is so small.

Rent a runway coupon - right into the trash.

I really wish I'd gotten either a full size product or something I"m more excited about. I've been pretty happy w/ Birchbox until recently. Now I feel like I am riding out my sub for a discount coupon and points before I cancel.

ETA it is box 29.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

My box #21 is here a day early!









And even though it's been around a few months, for those who have been curious about the Mary Lou size:





I honestly thought it'd be bigger lol but it's still a generously sized sample when you think about how little product you actually use up per use.

The Nicole perfume smells terrible to me. Too strong and too sweet. I've never been a fan of anything with even a hint of vanilla in it though.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 12, 2012)

Now this is how I like to shop:

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - $7.95
 

Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body CrÃ¨me Scent Gingered Pumpkin - $18.00
 

Pick Two Sample Pack, Choose 1 pack, Mighty Tea Leaf &amp; Vasanti Brighten Up Cleanser -$10.00
 

Jane Tran Bobby Pin Set- Metallics - $12.00
 

Subtotal $47.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Thanks RTR customers!, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, rtr10) -$20.00
 

Tax $1.96
 

300 reward points -$29.91

Grand Total $0.00

A+


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now this is how I like to shop:
> 
> ...


 This is pretty much the only thing keeping me from cancelling my birchbox account for good. I've been able to get so many nice beauty products (for practically little to nothing out of my wallet!) that I wouldn't be able to afford otherwise. I get frustrated a lot, but after 3-4 months of waiting, getting $50 worth of stuff for almost nothing is sooooo great.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

You have my dream box!!! I want the Mary Lou-manizer and the CC Cream!  And the fortune cookie is cute too! Congrats on getting your box early!



> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box #21 is here a day early!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 12, 2012)

Joining in on the discount fun woohoo!

*Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body CrÃ¨me*

*Scent*
Rooibos &amp; Berries $18.00

*Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body CrÃ¨me*

*Scent*
Gingered Pumpkin $18.00

Subtotal $36.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (Thanks RTR customers!, RTR10) -$10.00

100 reward points -$10.00

*Grand Total **$16.00*


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't find the r10 thing, can someone explain/link me?

eta: figured it out, apparently there is a min order


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have my dream box!!! I want the Mary Lou-manizer and the CC Cream!  And the fortune cookie is cute too! Congrats on getting your box early!


 Yeah, the two items you mentioned are the ones I wanted as well, but I'm still really peeved about the box because of the perfume. I'm less peeved about the other sample now because I know there are least two foil packets, though I guess that still doesn't make me feel really good because foil packets. :|

Sigh.

I should stop being a debby downer. I mean there were two items I wanted in the box AND YET I'M STILL UNHAPPY lol. #firstworldproblems #shutupkyuu


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find the r10 thing, can someone explain/link me?


 Use the coupon code *RTR10* to save $10 off any $35 purchase

Plus any $25+ purchase receives free shipping


----------



## brokenship (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?  This month is my 12th Birchbox.  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row.   I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,a  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


 I would kill for a full-sized blush. I have never received anything half as good as that from BB. I've been subscribed since last October, I just cancelled.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use the coupon code *RTR10* to save $10 off any $35 purchase
> 
> Plus any $25+ purchase receives free shipping


 Discount (Thanks RTR customers!, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, rtr10) -$20.00 &lt;-- hm so apparently you can uses RTR10 and still get the free two samples. Yeah, I think i'm going to take advantage of this.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

No BB today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my tracking updated to say it was out for post office delivery today but it's still not here.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discount (Thanks RTR customers!, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, rtr10) -$20.00 &lt;-- hm so apparently you can uses RTR10 and still get the free two samples. Yeah, I think i'm going to take advantage of this.


 Yeah, I looked but none of the 2 packs are anything I want to try. I just wish the BB shop sold more flavors of the Shea Terra body creme because now I have all 4 they sell!


----------



## brokenship (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else get frustrated with the duplicate *types* of products?  This month is my 12th Birchbox.  I got a full-sized blush in August, and I'm getting another big sample blush (in almost the same exact color) this month, and I haven't even made the slightest dent in the first one yet even though I use it all the time.  I got Joeur lip gloss twice (in two different shades, so I guess not a duplicate) plus I've gotten 3 other glosses.  I got pore minimizing products two months in a row.   I got the Masqueology eye masks last month and I'm getting eye gels this month.  I've gotten stila luminizer, stila bronzer,a  mineral bronzer, shimmer glo lotion, and the Joeur LMT.  Not to mention 9 fragrance samples, but I know that's not unique to me.  I agree that Birchbox introduces me to brands that I might never have considered (and I've found my HG shampoo/conditioner and eye serum and nail polish formula through them!), but I just feel like I keep getting products meant to do basically the same thing before I even have a chance to get through the last sample, and they're really specific functions, not just like "oh, I've gotten hand lotion twice," you know?  I don't know, I'm probably totally off base with that.  It's definitely not enough to make me cancel but it irks me.


 I would kill for a full-sized blush. I have never received anything half as good as that from BB. I've been subscribed since last October, I just cancelled.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

So I'm not going to go through all 1500+ posts but is Birchbox stepping up their game? From what i've seen, it appears so but I'd like some input from fellow MuTers =) I'm thinking of resubbing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 12, 2012)

> So I'm not going to go through all 1500+ posts but is Birchbox stepping up their game? From what i've seen, it appears so but I'd like some input from fellow MuTers =) I'm thinking of resubbing.


 Same story, some are happy, some not.. I'd check the monthly spoiler threads and have a look at their boxes. I've always been a loyal BB girl, so my answer would be skewed lol.


----------



## sammajamma (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm not going to go through all 1500+ posts but is Birchbox stepping up their game? From what i've seen, it appears so but I'd like some input from fellow MuTers =) I'm thinking of resubbing.


 I think so! I've been using BB for 6 months now and even as a broke college student, I always think its money well spent! This month especially was awesome!  I got a full sized eyeko liner ($15!)

I've gotten full sized makeup products 3 out of the 6 months, so I really can't complain. Plus I've learned about awesome new products that I can't imagine living without now!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same story, some are happy, some not.. I'd check the monthly spoiler threads and have a look at their boxes. I've always been a loyal BB girl, so my answer would be skewed lol.


 Lol I just follow some MuT people on Instagram and the one person's box looked like something I'd like -- &amp; some people are putting full boxes up for trade/sell in the trade thread but I would've been happy with them, too. I'm not very hard to please but for 3 months straight, I got crappy boxes so I canceled. Now it looks like theyre coming back around.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 12, 2012)

> Lol I just follow some MuT people on Instagram and the one person's box looked like something I'd like -- &amp; some people are putting full boxes up for trade/sell in the trade thread but I would've been happy with them, too. I'm not very hard to please but for 3 months straight, I got crappy boxes so I canceled. Now it looks like theyre coming back around.Â


 Yep! Everyone's different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe reinstate your sub for a three month trial? Or do just one. If you like, keep it. You can always cancel again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I got 2 awesome boxes this month- I couldn't of been happier with December!! Well worth the $10 a month and then you basically get back $5 a month in BB Bucks - so how can you go wrong for taking a gamble on $5 bucks. The other $5 you purchase something that you get to pick out- combine that with the 20% off that always comes and free shipping- girl need I say more- SIGN UP!!!


----------



## mellee (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm, well I don't know if my item would qualify then! I bought the little pack of Benefit skin care items, which included the eye cream they sent out this month. But I also just looked and I didn't pay for shipping when I bought Viva La Juicy in May, which they weren't sending out that month? I'm definitely not complaining, I'm just not used to not paying for shipping!


 If anyone else asked this already, sorry - ???  There's a kit for $12 that has the eye cream?!?!  How am I not seeing this???


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If anyone else asked this already, sorry - ???  There's a kit for $12 that has the eye cream?!?!  How am I not seeing this???


 I think she said later it didn't have the eye cream in it. She thought it did, but it didn't.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Scratch that, it doesn't have the eye cream after all. That's what I get for not paying attention...It must have been free shipping because they sampled a Benefit product this month.


----------



## mellee (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha!  And that's what _I_ get for not paying attention!  =)  Thanks.  (But she had me too excited to read everything and catch up before I exclaimed my question!)


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got 2 awesome boxes this month- I couldn't of been happier with December!! Well worth the $10 a month and then you basically get back $5 a month in BB Bucks - so how can you go wrong for taking a gamble on $5 bucks. The other $5 you purchase something that you get to pick out- combine that with the 20% off that always comes and free shipping- girl need I say more- SIGN UP!!!


 I like your way of thinking Shauna999!  I think that part of the reason so many are dissatisfied with their boxes is that we come on here and compare boxes and see what we aren't getting.  I think if you approach it as Shauna says...$5 a month to try a couple things...dissatisfaction would be much lower.  For that reason I try to avoid looking at most of the postings about what is or isn't in the boxes for the month.  Some months are better than others but I can honestly say that I've enjoyed each box I've received.  If I don't want an item there is always the trade board or the Traveling Sample box.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 12, 2012)

I really want to get in on that traveling sample box!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha!  And that's what _I_ get for not paying attention!  =)  Thanks.  (But she had me too excited to read everything and catch up before I exclaimed my question!)


 Haha sorry I was excited thinking it had the eye cream in it too, but I wanted to try the Benefit skin care line anyways so I'm not too upset.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You have my dream box!!! I want the Mary Lou-manizer and the CC Cream!  And the fortune cookie is cute too! Congrats on getting your box early!
I hope you get the items you want! I'm definitely going to have fun trying them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my bb yesterday and my ipsy today, it's the first time I get them without the post office holding them locally for a week. Hopefully that keeps up. I got box 9 which I'm pretty happy about. This is the first time in a while that I was pleased. Since May, this is my second time I get a full sized product with them (the first being the skinny eyeko liner). I hope they keep it up because I was about to cancel.


----------



## ahkae (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of using my points and the coupon code to finally get Benefit's Benetint. Does anyone have it? What are your thoughts?

I recevied my box 21 today, I'm fairly happy with it, but I agree, the perfume does not smell nice.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my boxes yesterday and my Birchbox order today!





 Not bad for $4.50! I just wanted to share that the Talika Eyelash Conditioning Cleanser is HUGE, I expected something half the size!!  I tried it a few months ago as a foil sample in my Birchbox, and loved it.  I have been using the Benefit-They're Real Mascara and felt that I needed more than just regular eye makeup remover to get it off.  I love Tea so I always get some whenever I order from Birchbox, and the Willa cleansing wipes are the best $7 product to get you to a price point.

As far as the December boxes.. lets just say my favorite items were the Teas and fortune cookie..  you will find most everything from my boxes on my trade site (link in signature).  I am surprised how sheer the Hot Mama is- I dig it!


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Dec 12, 2012)

So I was missing items in a couple boxes this month, lol!

In my Birchbox I received my Thymes deluxe lotion sample, but did not receive the packet of a different scent that was supposed to come as well. I emailed about it, and they said they did not have any replacements but gave me 100 points. Woohoo! Since I was only missing the "extra" which was a packet I was not expecting $10 of points, so I was pleasantly surprised!

In my Sample Society box, I received the teeny weeny BB cream sample, but it was also supposed to come with a "deluxe" sized BB cream sample which was not in the box. They told me they will ship me a replacement. =)

Funnily enough, I've never been missing a sample before, and now I was missing two in one month! It worked out pretty well though, so I don't mind.

As a side note, BB keeps sampling local companies and it makes me happy! Both Thymes and the Illume candles they sampled last month (I think?) are based in Minneapolis! Now they just need to sample Intelligent Nutrients and I'll be super happy! I love their shampoo but it is hella expensive lol.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking of getting the Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter with my points. Has anyone tried it? How about scent choice... I was thinking White Chocolate or Rooibos &amp; Berries?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 12, 2012)

WARNING! SPOILER!!!




I received my box on my other account! So thrilled since this was one of the two I really wanted and my other box was Meh. The sample sizes are what a Birchbox should be! Super excited for the hair treatment, the facial moisturizer (it has hyluronic (?) acid which is great for winter and my rosacea). The Fresh perfume smells divine (pinot noir, grapefruit, neroli, bitter Orange, lemongrass, jasmine, cedarwood, white sandalwood, birch tree leaves) and I will definitely re-purchase-but look at the great sample size! (It's a spray, not rollerball). Finally, I was listing for the Hot Mama, and the boyfran and I thought the fortune cookie was delish. Birchbox really knocked it out for me this month. I also got my Ipsy! I'll post about that in the respective thread. So happy!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

I might have to retract my prior statement about the CC cream... After wearing it all day I really liked the way it wore. It didn't oxidize on my face and it gave me a nice healthy look. I still abhor the smell, but it did fade after about 30 minutes. I still wish it had a more neutral scent. As greasy as it was when I first put it on, it didn't turn me into a greaseball. Of course that might have just been the Erno Laszlo oil control lotion I've been sampling the last few days....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thinking of getting the Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter with my points. Has anyone tried it? How about scent choice... I was thinking White Chocolate or Rooibos &amp; Berries?


 I have a sample of the white chocolate and it smells like white chocolate but it's VERY strong. No clue about rooibos &amp; berries.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 12, 2012)

Katie - this is truly an awesome box.  I agree: This is what BB is meant to be like! While I actually love the lipgloss I got, I must admit that I have box envy! I loved the cookie as well - I e-mailed them gave them a review - still don't have points for my review.



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WARNING! SPOILER!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 12, 2012)

Please tell me that my Hot Mama is not the only one that came smudged and fingerprinted. Please say it's designed to look that way.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please tell me that my Hot Mama is not the only one that came smudged and fingerprinted. Please say it's designed to look that way.


 LOL It's the magnet. It presses down on the shadow so it looks like a fingerprint.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 12, 2012)

I really want to see what this mysterious fingerprint/magnet print looks like LOL


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2012)

off topic. Does anyone own the One Love Organics Body Serum in Rose? I'm thinking about getting it w/some of my points although I have yet to smell it. I typically like any rose scented. I was hoping to get the BB sample in a trade or on ebay but I haven't been able to.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> off topic. Does anyone own the One Love Organics Body Serum in Rose? I'm thinking about getting it w/some of my points although I have yet to smell it. I typically like any rose scented. I was hoping to get the BB sample in a trade or on ebay but I haven't been able to.


 I got a sample in my box last month. It's pretty amazing.... honestly, if it wasn't so expensive I would definitely get more. I would say it's more of a pure rose smell, not at all powdery or "old lady-ish."


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 12, 2012)

> off topic. Does anyone own the One Love Organics Body Serum in Rose? I'm thinking about getting it w/some of my points although I have yet to smell it. I typically like any rose scented. I was hoping to get the BB sample in a trade or on ebay but I haven't been able to.


 I had it and sniffed it, but traded it because I hate rose, so that tells you it's true to it's name! The girl I traded it to loved it.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 12, 2012)

> Katie - this is truly an awesome box. Â I agree: This is what BB is meant to be like! While I actually love the lipgloss I got, I must admit that I have box envy! I loved the cookie as well - I e-mailed them gave them a review - still don't have points for my review.


 I was shocked to receive a box I wanted myself!! I just tried the moisturizer, and while I love the feel, it smells of rose and flowers and it's giving me a headache! Darn! I hope they fix the cookie review issue soon.. I guess we'll have to wait it out :-/.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WARNING! SPOILER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!! Those are huge samples!! Nice! Im so jealous lol What did you think of the Sampar?


----------



## Cathie (Dec 12, 2012)

oops..sorry I just saw your post after I posted my question.lol


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a sample in my box last month. It's pretty amazing.... honestly, if it wasn't so expensive I would definitely get more. I would say it's more of a pure rose smell, not at all powdery or "old lady-ish."





> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had it and sniffed it, but traded it because I hate rose, so that tells you it's true to it's name! The girl I traded it to loved it.


 Thanks. I might have to splurge and cash in some points!!


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> off topic. Does anyone own the One Love Organics Body Serum in Rose? I'm thinking about getting it w/some of my points although I have yet to smell it. I typically like any rose scented. I was hoping to get the BB sample in a trade or on ebay but I haven't been able to.


 I love it!  I bought the full-size with points and a 25% off coupon.  

I also got the duo body serum in lavender and neroli.  The rose is by far the best of the three scent-wise in my opinion, followed by lavender and then the neroli.

-L


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't bought anything from the bb store in a while and I'm behind on the points system usage since it useeed to be different.  So say I spend $19 and I want to use my points (I have 380)  are they going to use all of them or just 200 ($20 worth).  Because the only option at checkout is to "use points 300"?  which seems silly to me.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't bought anything from the bb store in a while and I'm behind on the points system usage since it useeed to be different.  So say I spend $19 and I want to use my points (I have 380)  are they going to use all of them or just 200 ($20 worth).  Because the only option at checkout is to "use points 300"?  which seems silly to me


 It will just take 200


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

They will only use 200. I recently had over 350 points and purchased an item that was $30 and so they only applied 300 points.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies!  I miss when you could just check a box next to the number of points you wanted to use (20, 30, 40, etc).


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies!  I miss when you could just check a box next to the number of points you wanted to use (20, 30, 40, etc).


 that's a good idea but if they implement it it would probably be just as long as they "create" the opt out of food/perfume feature


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just bought 7 boxes of chuao






I got a plus 2 pack for free, used 200 points, a 20% off code, and paid just under $25. 7 people off my checklist!

Second purchase from the BB store in 2 days. Going to make a third soon. Everyone's getting Birchbox gifts this year!


----------



## aftereight (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my second box today! I like it a lot but I am kind of disappointed in Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls because they came in these bulky packets. I guess I am going to have to try and use it and save it? All of my other Miss Jessie's samples have come in tubes or jars =(

Here's what I got!


 


Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls
Ships Free



ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
Ships Free



Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Ships Free



NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ® Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel
Ships Free



Juliette Has A Gun Mad Madame - 100 ml


----------



## Roxane68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Grrrr! BB switched my box. I was getting Box 27 but now I am getting Box 29. I would have preferred the first box. Did this happen to anyone else? Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I am way behind on the message board. I have only read up to page 45.  I guess I have an extra item to review for points...yeah...I will just look at it like that because I am just fuming about the TWO perfume samples! Not too excited about the foot cream either....(sigh).....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrrr! BB switched my box. I was getting Box 27 but now I am getting Box 29. I would have preferred the first box. Did this happen to anyone else? Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I am way behind on the message board. I have only read up to page 45.  I guess I have an extra item to review for points...yeah...I will just look at it like that because I am just fuming about the TWO perfume samples! Not too excited about the foot cream either....(sigh).....


 In past months it has happened to members.


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh thank god this box was so much better than November..ok except the RTR giftcard. Really? No. If anyone wants please let me know. I posted a review in my brand new, fledgling beauty blog if any one wants to check it out and give me feedback Btw was that CC cream uber yellow on anyone else?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody who's gotten Box #3 ... the little foil packet is listed as the Beauty Extra on the card, but we can't review it? Has anybody had any luck contacting Birchbox about that? I mean, it's a great box with a full-size lip gloss and big foil packets of hair stuff, but I think not getting points for 1 of the samples is totally unfair. They send out foil packets all the time, and expect people to review them, but now supposedly because it's the same brand as the bottle of lotion in this box we can't review it? Anyway, I'm planning to call today and see what Bb customer service has to say.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thinking of getting the Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter with my points. Has anyone tried it? How about scent choice... I was thinking White Chocolate or Rooibos &amp; Berries?


 I've sampled the Pink Guavas and Pomegranates, Bourbon Vanilla (not so sweet), Mango, Gingered Pumpkin and White Chocolate, and I like them in that order.  I tend to prefer more fruity scents though, so it just depends on what you normally like the best.  The white chocolate for me is really, really sweet smelling.  I kind of wanted to take a bite out of my feet after I put it on it smelled so authentic.  The Rooibos Berries I haven't tried, but it's probably pleasant like the Pink Guavas.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope it's ok to post this here, if not, I can get rid of it. I just made a Birchbox video and if any of you like those kinds of videos, it would mean the world if you took the time to watch it. I love watching everyone else show what they got in their boxes. I don't think I've ever gotten mine this early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks guys.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've sampled the Pink Guavas and Pomegranates, Bourbon Vanilla (not so sweet), Mango, Gingered Pumpkin and White Chocolate, and I like them in that order.  I tend to prefer more fruity scents though, so it just depends on what you normally like the best.  The white chocolate for me is really, really sweet smelling.  I kind of wanted to take a bite out of my feet after I put it on it smelled so authentic.  The Rooibos Berries I haven't tried, but it's probably pleasant like the Pink Guavas.


 Haha, wow I thought it only came in one scent and I knew I didn't like banana so I just moved on. Those scents sound amazing. I think I need to put this back on my radar.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 13, 2012)

> I'm thinking of using my points and the coupon code to finally get Benefit's Benetint. Does anyone have it? What are your thoughts? I recevied my box 21 today, I'm fairly happy with it, but I agree, the perfume does not smell nice.Â


 I have and really like it, but I think I prefer thebalm's staniac over it.


----------



## smck (Dec 13, 2012)

Argh, box 29, I wouldn't mind if

both the perfume samples were for ME, but I am sure my husband will be thrilled at some other tiny tube of junk I try to foist on him. 

I am a perfume and travel junkie, so I was really hoping for the atomizer; I guess I'll just have to buy like 3 of them for color coding.
I am not amazed, and generally I am pretty happy-go-lucky about stuff like this.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have and really like it, but I think I prefer thebalm's staniac over it.


 I haven't tried staniac but I have a love-hate relationship with benetint- I feel like I'm go-go speedracer to blend it before I get weird blotches stuck to my face-it sinks in so quickly! But I do love having less makeup on top of my skin...


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried staniac but I have a love-hate relationship with benetint- I feel like I'm go-go speedracer to blend it before I get weird blotches stuck to my face-it sinks in so quickly! But I do love having less makeup on top of my skin...


I loooove stainiac so much more than benetint. Stainiac is a little thicker and easier to use, imo.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally got my refund after calling for 3 days straight with no answer...My email never got answered either. Thankfully I finally got through.. They posted pics of their Christmas party last night and it makes me wonder if they were having a party instead of taking my phone calls yesterday!




 I love my birchboxes and usually always get great products. Their points system is beyond amazing as well, but their CS is definitely lacking! I don't feel like I shouldn't have to keep calling and leaving messages to get a response for a product that they received 3 weeks ago. That's more than enough turnaround time for a refund. She couldn't tell me why it was never processed, but she could clearly see that it was received..Meh..At least I received the refund and have a confirmation email.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 13, 2012)

has anyone used their Klorane dry shampoo and can compare it with the Lulu organics? I have 2 samples of the Lulu already, but the fact that the Klorane is a spray powder seems interesting!


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loooove stainiac so much more than benetint. Stainiac is a little thicker and easier to use, imo.


 I love the Staniac also! I use it as a lip stain. I have layerd it with so many different glosses and lipsticks and have gotten many beautiful color combinations with it.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone used their Klorane dry shampoo and can compare it with the Lulu organics? I have 2 samples of the Lulu already, but the fact that the Klorane is a spray powder seems interesting!


 I haven't tried the Klorane yet but I love Oscar Blandi dry shampoo and while it's not organic it is mostly natural and doesn't have the harsh chemicals, although it does use a propellant.


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box today! I like it a lot but I am kind of disappointed in Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls because they came in these bulky packets. I guess I am going to have to try and use it and save it? All of my other Miss Jessie's samples have come in tubes or jars =(


 I got the Pillow Soft Curls in a BB over the summer, and emptied the packets into a jar. I would have preferred a tube but NBD.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my box today! I got the box with the Number 4 shampoo, Mox lip butter, Juicy perfume, tweezerman nail file, and Hot Mama. Pretty pleased!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking of using my points and the coupon code to finally get Benefit's Benetint. Does anyone have it? What are your thoughts?
> 
> I recevied my box 21 today, I'm fairly happy with it, but I agree, the perfume does not smell nice.


 I had a deluxe sample of the benetint and recently threw it out.  I didn't really like it at all.  I found it hard to use on cheeks because it doesn't blend very well.


----------



## lauravee (Dec 13, 2012)

I really hope they keep repeating items cause I'm dying for Hot Mama and the mox lip butter !


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they keep repeating items cause I'm dying for Hot Mama and the mox lip butter !


This is how I feel too! I really want to try the Benefit eye cream. I don't get it when people complain about them repeating items because there are always things I really wanted to try.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they keep repeating items cause I'm dying for Hot Mama and the mox lip butter !


 Ditto!! I want to try the mox lip butter as well and I'm hoping they repeat the One Love body serum!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is how I feel too! I really want to try the Benefit eye cream. I don't get it when people complain about them repeating items because there are always things I really wanted to try.


 Exactly just because they already got it doesn't mean everyone else has.


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 13, 2012)

It taste



> How does the fortune cookie taste? Â Kinda bummed I didn't get one..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 it was yummy. It tasted like peppermint. Then again i love mint chocolate


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 13, 2012)

M



> LOL It's the magnet. It presses down on the shadow so it looks like a fingerprint.


 oh thank god. My mary lumanizer came that way as well.


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 13, 2012)

I really really want to try the mox lip butter and one love serum too! Also, I just purchased a 3 month sub that I claimed for myself AND got a pick 2 thing for only $20 using the rtr10 code and I paid with points on top of that! Now I am wondering if I will get a welcome box... and will it be in dec or jan since I claimed it with an account that already got december box? I guess I will just wait and see.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 13, 2012)

So this is probably going to sound like the most nitpicky, whiny complaint, so I apologize in advance.

The frownies things have a printed sticker on them that say 'Contains 1 reusable set', covering up where it said '3 reusable sets'.  For whatever reason, packaging corrections (even more so when it's corrected to a higher price) get on my nerves, and I don't know why. I know that for a smaller company a misprint is very expensive, but gaaaah pay attention to the proofs, or make up your mind, or get appropriate packaging for a sample, or whatever.  I really don't know why it irks me so much.  It's like finding crumbs in butter.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> has anyone used their Klorane dry shampoo and can compare it with the Lulu organics? I have 2 samples of the Lulu already, but the fact that the Klorane is a spray powder seems interesting!


 Dry shampoo is essential for me because my hair is fine and gets oily on the 2nd day, I've tried so many kinds and I liked the Lulu but the application was too messy. I recently purchased Ojon's Full Detox Rub-Out Dry Cleansing Spray and it's awesome. Smells great and doesn't leave any white residue. You can get a small can for just $13 so it's definitely worth it if you're looking to find something that works for you.



> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Pillow Soft Curls in a BB over the summer, and emptied the packets into a jar. I would have preferred a tube but NBD.


 Yeah I think Miss Jessies foil packets are one of the few that people really can't complain about because they are HUGE and stuffed full of product.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really really want to try the mox lip butter and one love serum too!
> 
> Also, I just purchased a 3 month sub that I claimed for myself AND got a pick 2 thing for only $20 using the rtr10 code and I paid with points on top of that! Now I am wondering if I will get a welcome box... and will it be in dec or jan since I claimed it with an account that already got december box?
> ...


 The Mox lip butter is really nice! The scent is fruity but super subtle and it's lot lighter than I expected, but still really hydrating.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

I would love to get a mox lip butter, eyeko eyeliner (even though I have bought 2 already - i'm a hoarder and would love a green or blue one), one love serum, or a hot mama in my box next month. (A girl can wish)


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dry shampoo is essential for me because my hair is fine and gets oily on the 2nd day, I've tried so many kinds and I liked the Lulu but the application was too messy. I recently purchased Ojon's Full Detox Rub-Out Dry Cleansing Spray and it's awesome. Smells great and doesn't leave any white residue. You can get a small can for just $13 so it's definitely worth it if you're looking to find something that works for you.
> 
> Yeah I think Miss Jessies foil packets are one of the few that people really can't complain about because they are HUGE and stuffed full of product.


The Ojon dry shampoo is the best I've ever used, but there seems to be some kind of manufacturing problem with the aerosol nozzle - I bought a can, used it once and then the aerosol stopped working, exchanged it for a new one and the new one did the same. There's a bunch of reviews on Sephora saying the same. I would use that all the time if not for that! The Oscar Blandi kind is a close second for me, but I loved the Ojon so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the Lulu kind as well, but agree about the messy application. I'm also not crazy about the smell, but it goes away when I put it on.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Ojon dry shampoo is the best I've ever used, but there seems to be some kind of manufacturing problem with the aerosol nozzle - I bought a can, used it once and then the aerosol stopped working, exchanged it for a new one and the new one did the same. There's a bunch of reviews on Sephora saying the same. I would use that all the time if not for that! The Oscar Blandi kind is a close second for me, but I loved the Ojon so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the Lulu kind as well, but agree about the messy application. I'm also not crazy about the smell, but it goes away when I put it on.


 I actually bought a Not Your Mother's dry shampoo and had the same issue and contacted them because I only used it once and it was empty and they sent me 3(!) new bottles and said they had to redesign the cap because it was leaking out all the aerosol and making the bottles seem empty and useless. I actually liked that brand but it still left white residue. I haven't had an issue with the Ojon though so maybe they fixed it? Or maybe I got lucky.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 13, 2012)

> I actually bought a Not Your Mother's dry shampoo and had the same issue and contacted them because I only used it once and it was empty and they sent me 3(!) new bottles and said they had to redesign the cap because it was leaking out all the aerosol and making the bottles seem empty and useless. I actually liked that brand but it still left white residue. I haven't had an issue with the Ojon though so maybe they fixed it? Or maybeÂ I got lucky.


 I thought the scent of nym's dry shampoo was super strong. I used it and went to class. when I came back, the scent was still lingering where I used it in my room lol I have been using psssst and I love that stuff!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> I had a deluxe sample of the benetint and recently threw it out. Â I didn't really like it at all. Â I found it hard to use on cheeks because it doesn't blend very well. Â


I've been trading all of mine. Powder blush is so much easier. I just don't like the hassle of it and the pigmentation didn't do much for me. I think staniac is better, but I still don't care for either.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

> I would love to get a mox lip butter, eyeko eyeliner (even though I have bought 2 already - i'm a hoarder and would love a green or blue one), one love serum, or a hot mama in my box next month. (A girl can wish)


 Me too everything you said (including already obtaining 2 Eyekos myself!)!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too everything you said (including already obtaining 2 Eyekos myself!)!


 Maybe we will get lucky in January - bahahahahaha. 

I think I will give them until April to prove to me they can send me better boxes.  If they continue to stink - I will cancel.  

I just got my order from BB.  The phone case is actually really nice (I got the black sun one), the eyeko eyeliner in black to replace the Bombshell one when it goes, and the free sample pack. All for free - including shipping.  Small stuff - but I am truly obsessed with eyeko eyeliners and I couldn't find a case I liked.


----------



## tevans (Dec 13, 2012)

I am soooo tired of getting ski care samples. I'm 42 , my skin is fine and not wrinkly . Stop sending me aging products. I have changed my profiles many,times and still get them. I have them on my trade list so if anyone's interested check out my list and pm me !


----------



## tevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## tevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Duplicate postI


----------



## tevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## merkington (Dec 13, 2012)

Birchbox really knocked it out of the park this month for me. I got the Eyeko in Olive (which i perfect because I have green eyes), mox lip butter, aerie perfume, chuao chocolate, and the no. 4 clarifying shampoo. Definitely a great month. I love the lip butter (and I'm a lip balm fiend/snob/whatever you want to call it). I don't think I'll abandon my burt's bee's for it, but I like how it's not too fruity or greasy. The perfume is alright, another scent to add to my collection. Love the liner and the chocolate, and I'm trying the shampoo tonight.


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox really knocked it out of the park this month for me. I got the Eyeko in Olive (which i perfect because I have green eyes), mox lip butter, aerie perfume, chuao chocolate, and the no. 4 clarifying shampoo. Definitely a great month. I love the lip butter (and I'm a lip balm fiend/snob/whatever you want to call it). I don't think I'll abandon my burt's bee's for it, but I like how it's not too fruity or greasy. The perfume is alright, another scent to add to my collection. Love the liner and the chocolate, and I'm trying the shampoo tonight.


You got the Eyeko liner AND the Mox lip butter AND the chuao?!?

lucky lucky... maybe one day I will get a box that good.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 13, 2012)

A while ago I posted that Birchbox had somehow managed to delete my credit card info, and I thought this would impact when I would get my box. Well, I was right. When I called customer service, they didn't mention it, but when I talked to Birchbox Ops on Twitter, they told me that was the problem. So my box hasn't even shipped yet. I'm kind of pissed that this is all completely on their end, but I guess I can't really do anything. Sigh. Time to play the waiting game some more and hope that I eventually see my page update and get a box shipped out to me. On the bright side, at least my internet is finally back up.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A while ago I posted that Birchbox had somehow managed to delete my credit card info, and I thought this would impact when I would get my box. Well, I was right. When I called customer service, they didn't mention it, but when I talked to Birchbox Ops on Twitter, they told me that was the problem. So my box hasn't even shipped yet. I'm kind of pissed that this is all completely on their end, but I guess I can't really do anything. Sigh. Time to play the waiting game some more and hope that I eventually see my page update and get a box shipped out to me. On the bright side, at least my internet is finally back up.


 Gurrrl, I'm so sorry you went through that. I feel like once a month, I'm all Cartman, yelling "I want mah Birchbox! (instead of Cheesy Poofs)" and pacing my front door. Our poor mail carrier (is that the politically correct term?) he knows to ring my doorbell when he delivers the Birchbox now. LOLz.

Anyways, I hope they super express mail your box ASAP. It's good you tweeted, non?


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 13, 2012)

Everyone seems in love with dry shampoo. I am too, lol. 

Have you all tried cornstarch instead? A lot of these products contain cornstarch and fragrance, and a tub of cornstarch is much cheaper. I use it when my allergies are acting up or I don't want anything to compete with my perfume. If it weren't messy (like lulu) it would be all I used. I guess I'm lazy like that.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gurrrl, I'm so sorry you went through that. I feel like once a month, I'm all Cartman, yelling "I want mah Birchbox! (instead of Cheesy Poofs)" and pacing my front door. Our poor mail carrier (is that the politically correct term?) he knows to ring my doorbell when he delivers the Birchbox now. LOLz.
> 
> Anyways, I hope they super express mail your box ASAP. It's good you tweeted, non?


 Bahahaha! That's basically how I'm feeling. I hate how much they love to use the word "soon" to try and pacify me without actually having to commit to a set shipping date. Such is the life of a Birchbox subscriber.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 13, 2012)

"Patience is the best remedy for every trouble this holiday season"

And I got chocolate all over me


----------



## BagLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Got my Box today from my Main Acct. I think it's Box 1





I'm pretty happy w/this box. Looking forward to trying the 12 Benefits and the Sampar sample. The fortune cookie is already gone. it was DELISH!!

Still deciding on the Fresh Scent and the Hot Mama might go up for trade. I don't know how it will look on my skintone based on the swatches I've seen.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrrr! BB switched my box. I was getting Box 27 but now I am getting Box 29. I would have preferred the first box. Did this happen to anyone else? Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I am way behind on the message board. I have only read up to page 45.  I guess I have an extra item to review for points...yeah...I will just look at it like that because I am just fuming about the TWO perfume samples! Not too excited about the foot cream either....(sigh).....


 I wish they had switched it. I'm not very excited about my box at all. I'm canceling after I get my box this month. 



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is probably going to sound like the most nitpicky, whiny complaint, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> The frownies things have a printed sticker on them that say 'Contains 1 reusable set', covering up where it said '3 reusable sets'.  For whatever reason, packaging corrections (even more so when it's corrected to a higher price) get on my nerves, and I don't know why. I know that for a smaller company a misprint is very expensive, but gaaaah pay attention to the proofs, or make up your mind, or get appropriate packaging for a sample, or whatever.  I really don't know why it irks me so much. * It's like finding crumbs in butter.*


 YES! I hate finding crumbs in butter. One of my friends was drunk and making toast at my place and he totally massacred my butter and I was like WHYYYYY?



> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Box today from my Main Acct. I think it's Box 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Box today from my Main Acct. I think it's Box 1
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought anything from the BB store (a product you were envious was in another box and just went ahead and got -- like Eyeko?) and still gotten it in their box afterwards? &gt;: I'm tempted to get another eyeko since those are the only things I really want... I'm a little makeup'd out at the moment (really??? no!!!) and I'm a little disappointed in BB. I feel liek I should still take advantage of the RTR10 + two free samples with my points though... so... any other suggestions?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 13, 2012)

So I figured since BB sent me two sets of Frownie eye gel patches (one set in each of my boxes) I should give them  a try.....so I'm wearing a set as we speak. They are wet and kinda jiggly, but they are staying put well under my eyes and feel cool against my skin, they have a pleasant faint aloe smell. I obviously don't have the 'Rosewater Hydrator Spray' that they say to keep them moist with between uses, but I'll put a little water on them before I repackage and refrigerate them if they feel dry. We'll see if they do anything noticeable to my under eye area.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever bought anything from the BB store (a product you were envious was in another box and just went ahead and got -- like Eyeko?) and still gotten it in their box afterwards? &gt;: I'm tempted to get another eyeko since those are the only things I really want... I'm a little makeup'd out at the moment (really??? no!!!) and I'm a little disappointed in BB. I feel liek I should still take advantage of the RTR10 + two free samples with my points though... so... any other suggestions?


 Do you have any of the Shea Terra whipped shea butter creme? I love the stuff...and I just ordered two more with the RTR discount! I just wish they carried more flavors in the BB shop!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have any of the Shea Terra whipped shea butter creme? I love the stuff...and I just ordered two more with the RTR discount! I just wish they carried more flavors in the BB shop!


 I do love lotion but I'm conflicted since I just bought body butter from The Body Shop (mmmm peaches). Also, I'm not sure how I feel about smelling delicious because... I'm... frequently hungry...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do love lotion but I'm conflicted since I just bought body butter from The Body Shop (mmmm peaches). Also, I'm not sure how I feel about smelling delicious because... I'm... frequently hungry...


 LOL I hear ya!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2012)

> This is how I feel too! I really want to try the Benefit eye cream. I don't get it when people complain about them repeating items because there are always things I really wanted to try.


 Agreed. I didn't get the modelco items last month and I got them today and I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox really knocked it out of the park this month for me. I got the Eyeko in Olive (which i perfect because I have green eyes), mox lip butter, aerie perfume, chuao chocolate, and the no. 4 clarifying shampoo. Definitely a great month. I love the lip butter (and I'm a lip balm fiend/snob/whatever you want to call it). I don't think I'll abandon my burt's bee's for it, but I like how it's not too fruity or greasy. The perfume is alright, another scent to add to my collection. Love the liner and the chocolate, and I'm trying the shampoo tonight.


 
I got the same box! I'm not sure how I feel about olive...but I'll give a try. I have green eyes too so hopefully it'll look good! I really have been dying to try the Mox (I'm a lip balm lover too!!) This box was decent. I really was hoping for the Mary Lou Manizer!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  See, I'm thinking my 12 Benefits will probably be up for trading...IDK...I have so many hair squirties already that I'm like...bleh...another.  But everything else I'm SUPER excited about getting this month!  Still bummed I didn't get the Chuao or the Eyeko liner or the lip butter...again....LOL!  Might have to go on and buy me up some anyway.  But then again most people here loved that One Love body serum and I hate it....so stinky like old ladies parlors....and I can't tell that it does a thing for my skin other than sit there stinking.  Blergh.  I'm sure though that I'd love the choccies and the liner...maybe I won't buy the lip butter...hehe....talking myself in and out of things to buy....


 I have SOOO many hair products myself but i'm still trying to find my holy grail hair products for this culry frizzy hair of mine.

I still haven't gotten the lip butter either.  hoping to get it w/in the next couple of months to try it out.

I've been wanting to try the one love serum and haven't been able to get my hands on one. still debating on using points to buy one.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I didn't get the modelco items last month and I got them today and I'm happy.


 Yes! And I got an eyeko liner this month!


----------



## inlustro (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I'm Ann, I've been subscribed to Birchbox since June and I have loved every single box I've got!

This month, I got Box #3 and it was waiting for my at work on Monday morning!

I got the ModelCo lipgloss in Berry Pink and was sure at first that it was NOT FOR ME, but I'm glad I gave it a try. In the tube it looks BRIGHT pink, like, girly girl pink, but applied it was a much more toned down, nudey pink. It was a little on the sticky side, which I probably wouldn't have noticed if its non-sticky properties hadn't been hyped up so much.

 
The two Kerastase products came in a very generously sized foil pack, I'll probably dump both into a small plastic jar or something. Haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to it. I've got long, straight, jetblack asian hair and I'm usually singin' the winter frizz and flyaway blues.
  The CC cream though, kills me. I haven't tried it yet but already I'm a little soured. The first bullet pointed feature on the product description is "repairs DNA damage"  wth? I can't stand when they make these ridiculous claims, it instantly lowers my expectations of the product. I'll give it a shot, but I'll probably look elsewhere for a BB/CC cream. 

(Speaking freely about past items, please let me know if that's not cool and I'll throw it behind a spoiler)

In November, I got the Rose Anonyme which I didn't like at first but it's really growing on me now. I got Harvey Prince Au Flirt and the lash per-fekt gel in previous boxes, both of which I LOVE and have gone on my giftmas wishlist. Seriously, I got the mascara in my AUGUST box and started using it every day pretty much when I got it and it only "got kicked" last week! I don't know what to do between now and christmas lol, I can't live without this stuff and I really I hope I get it!!!

The HP Au Flirt is about to run out, too. But I'm one of the ones that have loved all the perfume samples, I'm a fragrance hoarder (goo hoarder too *Jenna Marbles fistbump*), so it was a welcome and well-used addition to the team.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever bought anything from the BB store (a product you were envious was in another box and just went ahead and got -- like Eyeko?) and still gotten it in their box afterwards? &gt;: I'm tempted to get another eyeko since those are the only things I really want... I'm a little makeup'd out at the moment (really??? no!!!) and I'm a little disappointed in BB. I feel liek I should still take advantage of the RTR10 + two free samples with my points though... so... any other suggestions?


 I just ordered the Shea Terra Black Soap the bar and liquid! Both were supposedly out of stock, but I added both to my cart and checked out! I paid nothing, thanks to all of my BB points, and got a confirmation today that they are on the way to my house! Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I figured since BB sent me two sets of Frownie eye gel patches (one set in each of my boxes) I should give them  a try.....so I'm wearing a set as we speak. They are wet and kinda jiggly, but they are staying put well under my eyes and feel cool against my skin, they have a pleasant faint aloe smell. I obviously don't have the 'Rosewater Hydrator Spray' that they say to keep them moist with between uses, but I'll put a little water on them before I repackage and refrigerate them if they feel dry. We'll see if they do anything noticeable to my under eye area.


 I thought they were okay.  I really was disappointed to receive them but figured I'd give them a try.  I thought the cooling feeling was so relaxing, I liked that a lot.  I wore them and then put some water on them and refrigerated them.  Used them the next day as well.  I didn't notice any difference in my eye area at all, however, I don't think I'm the ideal customer for these as I'm only 21 so I don't have a need for too much fixing in my eye area.  I ended up throwing them out because my cat rubbed on them and then I couldn't get the hair off them hahah.  Main point, i thought they were relaxing and they did feel good while on but did not really do much.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have SOOO many hair products myself but i'm still trying to find my holy grail hair products for this culry frizzy hair of mine.
> 
> ...


 True on finding the HG hair goop.  I have totally tame, straight, hair...but my daughter's hair...it is...WOW...curly, frizzy, out of control.  She's only 2 so I try to use just natural stuff on her so far, but I'm ready to branch out because she's a hot mess by noon.  heee!

I really want to try to Lulu's hair powder for myself but never got it...but it isn't something I'd buy without trying first.

There are TONS of great things in this month's BBs.  I wouldn't have been sad getting some of the other perfume samples, too...and well...a lot of the stuff. LOL!  

I wish I liked the serum more.  I wanted to...but it just isn't for me.  Besides, I prefer unscented body oils and lotions or lightly scented ones so as to not interfere with my perfume (perfume whore, that's me!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 13, 2012)

> > I have SOOO many hair products myself but i'm still trying to find my holy grail hair products for this culry frizzy hair of mine. I still haven't gotten the lip butter either. Â hoping to get it w/in the next couple of months to try it out. I've been wanting to try the one love serum and haven't been able to get my hands on one. still debating on using points to buy one.
> 
> 
> True on finding the HG hair goop. Â I have totally tame, straight, hair...but my daughter's hair...it is...WOW...curly, frizzy, out of control. Â She's only 2 so I try to use just natural stuff on her so far, but I'm ready to branch out because she's a hot mess by noon. Â heee! I really want to try to Lulu's hair powder for myself but never got it...but it isn't something I'd buy without trying first. There are TONS of great things in this month's BBs. Â I wouldn't have been sad getting some of the other perfume samples, too...and well...a lot of the stuff. LOL! Â  I wish I liked the serum more. Â I wanted to...but it just isn't for me. Â Besides, I prefer unscented body oils and lotions or lightly scented ones so as to not interfere with my perfume (perfume whore, that's me!)


 Perfume whore here, too. Lol. I have way too many perfume samples. I try not to wear scents to work that might give people a headache, but I wear perfume because I like the smell and if it wears off I don't care if anybody else can still smell it. I will reapply it if I can't still smell it. Except Orange Sanguine. The smell comes and goes a lot.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the same box! I'm not sure how I feel about olive...but I'll give a try. I have green eyes too so hopefully it'll look good! I really have been dying to try the Mox (I'm a lip balm lover too!!) This box was decent. I really was hoping for the Mary Lou Manizer!


 I got the Olive in my box a few months back and it's very dark on me (almost black) since I'm so tan. I've used it a few times and it's very convenient, but I find that it doesn't go on/near my waterline and fades on my top lid after a few hours.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do love lotion but I'm conflicted since I just bought body butter from The Body Shop (mmmm peaches). Also, I'm not sure how I feel about smelling delicious because... I'm... frequently hungry...


 I tend to shy away from food-flavoured (aside from fruit) scents because I'm always around guys at school (curse you, male-dominant study) and I feel like it'd be really awkward to have them all sniffing around me thinking I have food, because we all know how seriously guys take their food.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Olive in my box a few months back and it's very dark on me (almost black) since I'm so tan. I've used it a few times and it's very convenient, but I find that it doesn't go on/near my waterline and_ fades on my top lid after a few hours._


 I have it in purple - and it's still on at the end of my work day (about 13-14 hrs).  I agree that it does not stay on the waterline, but I tend to stick to the retractable pencil type of liners on my lower lid.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have it in purple - and it's still on at the end of my work day (about 13-14 hrs).  I agree that it does not stay on the waterline, but I tend to stick to the retractable pencil type of liners on my lower lid.


 
Ooo I bet the purple looks nice though. I was hoping for a purple or blue since I've always just stuck to plain black eyeliner. But nope, olive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it in purple - and it's still on at the end of my work day (about 13-14 hrs).  I agree that it does not stay on the waterline, but I tend to stick to the retractable pencil type of liners on my lower lid.


 I probably should've mentioned that I have hooded lids, so almost every type of eyeliner except the cream one I have from Clinique rubs together and fades away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So the quick fading probably only happens to people with eyes like mine or for those who have oily lids and also experience trouble with other eyeliners.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the juliette has a gun sample smells like


----------



## mallomar (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a box that's a great value (box 17) but there are a couple things in it I can't/won't use. I got the FLO fragrance atomizer (in silver) and it's not really my thing. I don't buy perfume bottles mainly because I love switching up scents too much. Samples work great for that, but they're already portable! So I don't need the FLO. Anyone want to trade for it? I'm open-minded about what I'd trade for, as long as it's a fair/generally equal (in value) trade.

I got the Klorane gentle dry shampoo as well, which I also can't use. I follow Curly Girl, so I'm sulfate/silicone free and the Klorane has silicones. I want to trade it too. I have never done a trade before - do I need to make my own thread for it?


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a box that's a great value (box 17) but there are a couple things in it I can't/won't use. I got the FLO fragrance atomizer (in silver) and it's not really my thing. I don't buy perfume bottles mainly because I love switching up scents too much. Samples work great for that, but they're already portable! So I don't need the FLO. Anyone want to trade for it? I'm open-minded about what I'd trade for, as long as it's a fair/generally equal (in value) trade.
> 
> I got the Klorane gentle dry shampoo as well, which I also can't use. I follow Curly Girl, so I'm sulfate/silicone free and the Klorane has silicones. I want to trade it too. I have never done a trade before - do I need to make my own thread for it?


 That is my DREAM box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Legalista (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have SOOO many hair products myself but i'm still trying to find my holy grail hair products for this culry frizzy hair of mine.
> 
> ...


 Morroccan Oil is the best hair product! I have fine curly hair that looks nice when I wear it natural or flat ironed but no matter what I need product on it- Moroccan Oil is the only one I can use that makes my hair look nice curly OR straight! And it smells amazing!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 13, 2012)

> I thought they were okay. Â I really was disappointed to receive them but figured I'd give them a try. Â I thought the cooling feeling was so relaxing, I liked that a lot. Â I wore them and then put some water on them and refrigerated them. Â Used them the next day as well. Â I didn't notice any difference in my eye area at all, however, I don't think I'm the ideal customer for these as I'm only 21 so I don't have a need for too much fixing in my eye area. Â I ended up throwing them out because my cat rubbed on them and then I couldn't get the hair off them hahah. Â Main point, i thought they were relaxing and they did feel good while on but did not really do much.


 Haha f*@kin' cats...gotta love em though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok so I got a different box delivered to me today than what's posted on my account. Should I even bother contacting BB Customer service? Also, does anyone wanna trade their marylou for my hot mama?


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox really knocked it out of the park this month for me. I got the Eyeko in Olive (which i perfect because I have green eyes), mox lip butter, aerie perfume, chuao chocolate, and the no. 4 clarifying shampoo. Definitely a great month. I love the lip butter (and I'm a lip balm fiend/snob/whatever you want to call it). I don't think I'll abandon my burt's bee's for it, but I like how it's not too fruity or greasy. The perfume is alright, another scent to add to my collection. Love the liner and the chocolate, and I'm trying the shampoo tonight.


 That's what box I'm getting! I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is my DREAM box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


17 was my dream box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or 23...but I do like what I received too.....the Thymes lotion I received smells lovely!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish I liked the serum more.  I wanted to...but it just isn't for me.  Besides, I prefer unscented body oils and lotions or lightly scented ones so as to not interfere with my perfume (perfume whore, that's me!)


 I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples.

On the plus side, I found an AWESOME perfume.  Unfortunately, it is made by Versace (Bright Crystal), and it is so not in my budget.  I'm determined to stalk Sephora sales &amp; coupons til I can score it for at least half-off.  

And while I love trying new perfumes, I totally sympathize with the people who can't wear it or don't enjoy it, and I think there should be an opt-out on the BB website.

Lastly... I always want to pronounce Versace "Ver-SAYSE" because of the Striptease movie...  I really want someone to compliment my perfume so I can say "Thanks, it's Ver-sayse!"


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfume whore here, too. Lol. I have way too many perfume samples. I try not to wear scents to work that might give people a headache, but I wear perfume because I like the smell and if it wears off I don't care if anybody else can still smell it. I will reapply it if I can't still smell it. Except Orange Sanguine. The smell comes and goes a lot.


 I stay home with my daughter all day.  She doesn't seem to mind my many perfumes...hehe!  She did mind it when I squirted her in the face with a Juicy Couture sample once.  Whoopsie...LOL


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples.
> 
> ...


 GOD, that's the one I'm wearing today!  Can't remember where I got the sample....but it is DIIIIIIIIIIIIIVINE.  I'd buy it if I didn't already have a shitton of other samples as well as at least 10 full size perfumes and over 20 rollerballs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried the ModelCo lipgloss? What color? What did you think about it?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the ModelCo lipgloss? What color? What did you think about it?


 I have tried it a few times already and I got one in the shade "Berry Pink". While it does say flat out that it is a sheer formulation, I wish it had just a bit more color to it, in the tube it looks gorgeous and on the lips it only gives a hint of color. Today I paired it over a Revlon Lip Butter in "Raspberry Pie" even though I typically wouldn't pair a gloss with those. However, I felt like they really complimented each other nicely. It is a nice smooth formulation in my opinion and smells amazing. If it were just a bit more pigmented, I would be in total heaven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the ModelCo lipgloss? What color? What did you think about it?


 I have...it's alright.  The color I got was the bright pink (can't remember the name off the top of my head.)  It is really gloopy...you can tell how gloopy it is when you take the wand out of the bottle...you know...the slurrrrrrrrrrrp and then a bit of goo that is kinda drippy but not really THAT bad.  But I haven't really found a lip gloss that wasn't.  It is nice and sheer for me.  I probably wouldn't buy it...but I'll keep it around in my makeup drawers.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples.
> 
> ...


 Ahh, I love that perfume.  It's my current favorite, it smells so good and it's so light as well!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of any discount codes that are working for BB purchase right now? Gotta buy a few last minute gifts.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 13, 2012)

> I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples. On the plus side, I found an AWESOME perfume. Â Unfortunately, it is made by Versace (Bright Crystal), and it is so not in my budget. Â I'm determined to stalk Sephora sales &amp; coupons til I can score it for at least half-off. Â  And while I love trying new perfumes, I totally sympathize with the people who can't wear it or don't enjoy it, and I think there should be an opt-out on the BB website. Lastly... I always want to pronounce Versace "Ver-SAYSE" because of the Striptease movie... Â I really want someone to compliment my perfume so I can say "Thanks, it's Ver-sayse!"


 Lol @ ver-SAYSE....i think you mean showgirls haha I heart that movie! Also, check out overstock for the Bright Crystal perfume it's super cheap!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Yes! And I got an eyeko liner this month!


 Yay!


> Does anyone know of any discount codes that are working for BB purchase right now? Gotta buy a few last minute gifts.


 Rtr10 - $10 off $35 purchase


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have...it's alright.  The color I got was the bright pink (can't remember the name off the top of my head.)  It is really gloopy...you can tell how gloopy it is when you take the wand out of the bottle...you know...the slurrrrrrrrrrrp and then a bit of goo that is kinda drippy but not really THAT bad.  But I haven't really found a lip gloss that wasn't.  It is nice and sheer for me.  I probably wouldn't buy it...but I'll keep it around in my makeup drawers.


 lol! hilarious description. I am hoping for a the nude shade, I think it's striptease? It can slurrrrrrp and glop all it wants as long as it's a subtle neutral shade!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried it a few times already and I got one in the shade "Berry Pink". While it does say flat out that it is a sheer formulation, I wish it had just a bit more color to it, in the tube it looks gorgeous and on the lips it only gives a hint of color. Today I paired it over a Revlon Lip Butter in "Raspberry Pie" even though I typically wouldn't pair a gloss with those. However, I felt like they really complimented each other nicely. It is a nice smooth formulation in my opinion and smells amazing. If it were just a bit more pigmented, I would be in total heaven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! This is really helpful.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 14, 2012)

> I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples. On the plus side, I found an AWESOME perfume. Â Unfortunately, it is made by Versace (Bright Crystal), and it is so not in my budget. Â I'm determined to stalk Sephora sales &amp; coupons til I can score it for at least half-off. Â  And while I love trying new perfumes, I totally sympathize with the people who can't wear it or don't enjoy it, and I think there should be an opt-out on the BB website. Lastly... I always want to pronounce Versace "Ver-SAYSE" because of the Striptease movie... Â I really want someone to compliment my perfume so I can say "Thanks, it's Ver-sayse!"


 I don't know if you have a Gordman's near you, but they have Bright Crystal for $35. They also always have coupons for 15-20%, so you could get it for under $30. I think it's a 1 oz bottle.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 14, 2012)

> lol! hilarious description. I am hoping for a the nude shade, I think it's striptease? It can slurrrrrrp and glop all it wants as long as it's a subtle neutral shade!


 Only funny because you know exactly what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone having trouble with the pick two?  It isn't deducting in my cart?


----------



## fanchette (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having trouble with the pick two?  It isn't deducting in my cart?


  
Me too. I canceled my christmas clarisonic order on amazon so I could get it for ten dollars cheaper with rtr10, plus a sample pack, but I can't get it to work, so I'm waiting and trying every few hrs when I take a break from writing papers (like now haha) I haven't had any luck all day.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is probably going to sound like the most nitpicky, whiny complaint, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> The frownies things have a printed sticker on them that say 'Contains 1 reusable set', covering up where it said '3 reusable sets'.  For whatever reason, packaging corrections (even more so when it's corrected to a higher price) get on my nerves, and I don't know why. I know that for a smaller company a misprint is very expensive, but gaaaah pay attention to the proofs, or make up your mind, or get appropriate packaging for a sample, or whatever.  I really don't know why it irks me so much.  It's like finding crumbs in butter.


 It should irk you more that they're trying to use a product once instead of three times so if you like them you'll have to buy even more and they make more money out of changing the little tag. (they really could have removed the first one)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am soooo tired of getting ski care samples. I'm 42 , my skin is fine and not wrinkly . Stop sending me aging products. I have changed my profiles many,times and still get them.
> 
> I have them on my trade list so if anyone's interested check out my list and pm me !


 try changing your age on your profiles?


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried it a few times already and I got one in the shade "Berry Pink". While it does say flat out that it is a sheer formulation, I wish it had just a bit more color to it, in the tube it looks gorgeous and on the lips it only gives a hint of color. Today I paired it over a Revlon Lip Butter in "Raspberry Pie" even though I typically wouldn't pair a gloss with those. However, I felt like they really complimented each other nicely. It is a nice smooth formulation in my opinion and smells amazing. If it were just a bit more pigmented, I would be in total heaven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Slightly off topic, but do you LOVE those Lip Butters like I do?! I have the Raspberry Pie, Tutti Frutti (orange), and want to get the Gumdrop (lavender) one next. I was thinking how cool would it be to do a pretty much bare face with a lavender lip? Especially since I have pale skin and dark hair.... this is me trying to be interesting with my makeup, I'm sure people will think I'm weird haha.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am soooo tired of getting ski care samples. I'm 42 , my skin is fine and not wrinkly . Stop sending me aging products. I have changed my profiles many,times and still get them.
> 
> I have them on my trade list so if anyone's interested check out my list and pm me !


 I have the opposite problem...Im 46 and I even have eyecreams as my splurge item ...I NEED all the help I can get! Instead then send me eye tattoos,sparkly lipgloss and other stuff better suited to someone half my age. I changed my profile a few months back and all that got me was more lipgloss(yuck!)..I seriously think BB doesnt pay any attention to our profiles, I think its just random products of whatever they have the most of.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! hilarious description. I am hoping for a the nude shade, I think it's striptease? It can slurrrrrrp and glop all it wants as long as it's a subtle neutral shade!


 Striptease is actually really nice. My mom got it in her box and its a really nice neutral.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 14, 2012)

> > I have tried it a few times already and I got one in the shade "Berry Pink". While it does say flat out that it is a sheer formulation, I wish it had just a bit more color to it, in the tube it looks gorgeous and on the lips it only gives a hint of color. Today I paired it over a Revlon Lip Butter in "Raspberry Pie" even though I typically wouldn't pair a gloss with those. However, I felt like they really complimented each other nicely. It is a nice smooth formulation in my opinion and smells amazing. If it were just a bit more pigmented, I would be in total heaven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but do you LOVE those Lip Butters like I do?! I have the Raspberry Pie, Tutti Frutti (orange), and want to get the Gumdrop (lavender) one next. I was thinking how cool would it be to do a pretty much bare face with a lavender lip? Especially since I have pale skin and dark hair.... this is me trying to be interesting with my makeup, I'm sure people will think I'm weird haha.


 Revlon lip butters were my gateway drug when it came to makeup products. I started with Tutti Frutti (still my favorite and named after a lipstick from the 1950's), then Candy Apple, Red Velvet, Cupcake, and Sugar Plum. I only started in May 2012 and now I have about 30 lip products of various kinds. It has branched out into eyeliner, nail polish, and perfume.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol @ ver-SAYSE....i think you mean showgirls haha I heart that movie! Also, check out overstock for the Bright Crystal perfume it's super cheap!


 You are so right... It's probably been almost a decade since I've seen it... I had the word "striptease" on the brain from the ModelCo lipgloss!! I will check out Overstock because I need this perfume in my life!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry reposted to Beautysage thread


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been trading all of mine. Powder blush is so much easier. I just don't like the hassle of it and the pigmentation didn't do much for me. I think staniac is better, but I still don't care for either.


I have found when using benetint the way it works best for me is to dot it on my cheek and then quickly use a stippling brush to blend it and it looks great--no blotchy, uneveness.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the plus side, I found an AWESOME perfume.  Unfortunately, it is made by Versace (Bright Crystal), and it is so not in my budget.  I'm determined to stalk Sephora sales &amp; coupons til I can score it for at least half-off.


 I noticed that there is a groupon today for $20 for a $40 certificate for FragranceNet.com. The 3 oz Bright Crystal is $57.19 on their site but they are also having a 20% off promotion which brings it down to $45.75. If you buy the groupon, you would end up spending $25.75 (not including shipping). Ebates also is at 6% for this site. I'm not going to bite since I have a crap-ton of perfume right now, but I wanted to toss it out there in case you didn't know.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that there is a groupon today for $20 for a $40 certificate for FragranceNet.com. The 3 oz Bright Crystal is $57.19 on their site but they are also having a 20% off promotion which brings it down to $45.75. If you buy the groupon, you would end up spending $25.75 (not including shipping). Ebates also is at 6% for this site. I'm not going to bite since I have a crap-ton of perfume right now, but I wanted to toss it out there in case you didn't know.


 You're amazing and I will check that out!!!

And I came on here because I just got my shipping info! My box is on it's way, supposed to be delivered 12/19! It's a Christmas Miracle!

Which box has a weight of .5490?  Anyone? Box twins?


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're amazing and I will check that out!!!
> 
> ...


 Yep..box 3


----------



## lauravee (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon lip butters were my gateway drug when it came to makeup products. I started with Tutti Frutti (still my favorite and named after a lipstick from the 1950's), then Candy Apple, Red Velvet, Cupcake, and Sugar Plum. I only started in May 2012 and now I have about 30 lip products of various kinds. It has branched out into eyeliner, nail polish, and perfume.


 There must be some sort of subliminal marketing going on because Tutti Frutti was also my gateway, except I went straight from lip butters to kissable balm stains. Thank god there are only 12 shades and limited ones that work with my skin because my brain wants ALL THE LIP STICKS!!


----------



## lauravee (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that there is a groupon today for $20 for a $40 certificate for FragranceNet.com. The 3 oz Bright Crystal is $57.19 on their site but they are also having a 20% off promotion which brings it down to $45.75. If you buy the groupon, you would end up spending $25.75 (not including shipping). Ebates also is at 6% for this site. I'm not going to bite since I have a crap-ton of perfume right now, but I wanted to toss it out there in case you didn't know.


 Be careful with this site!! My friend just ordered from them and they sent her some cheapo fake smelling stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but do you LOVE those Lip Butters like I do?! I have the Raspberry Pie, Tutti Frutti (orange), and want to get the Gumdrop (lavender) one next. I was thinking how cool would it be to do a pretty much bare face with a lavender lip? Especially since I have pale skin and dark hair.... this is me trying to be interesting with my makeup, I'm sure people will think I'm weird haha.


 I love them too! I bought Lollipop a while ago and bought Sugar Frosting and Strawberry Shortcake yesterday!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep..box 3


My box 3 had a weight of .5545, so you never really know...


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine was .5490


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep..box 3


 That would be a good box.  I would be ok with that.  I'm excited that it's one of the heavier boxes, but I have seen people with heavy boxes get weird stuff.  I am very happy for not all foil packets though!  Thank you Birchbox gods!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this a bit late in the game, and I'm sure it's been talked about, but I skipped the thousands of messages in between






So I got box 3. The samples are fine and dandy. The hair stuff is not for me, but that's okay, not every box will be a 100% and Birchbox can't read my mind (wish they could!) I"m not usually a complainer, but having the extra be the same as an item in the box... wtf? to me it's pointless, and kind of insulting. The extra should be something exactly that, extra, different, something new to try. I have no problems with it being a foil packet, but out of all the other extras they had this month, why would they pair a lotion with the same lotion? 

Has anyone contacted Birchbox about this? I don't really want to make a fuss about this, but I'm actually thinking BB should know how I feel about this.

In happier news, the ModelCo lipgloss is full sized and such a fun color! And I'm really excited to try the Juice CC cream, as I use Juice skincare pretty religiously now.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

Its not a great box...and you only get to review 4 products because the lifestyle extra is a packet of the same hand lotion in a bottle,just a different scent


----------



## Cathie (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this a bit late in the game, and I'm sure it's been talked about, but I skipped the thousands of messages in between
> 
> ...


 i know!! I would have killed to get the atomizer...$17 dollars at BB..instead of a 25cent foil


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 14, 2012)

I just have to say how much I love BB for the point system and codes. I used the Rtr10 code and $10 of points and was able to get the Shea Terra Rooibos and Berries (sure hope I like the smell! lol), a box of the Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan (have been wanting to try this for like a year, I remember how much everyone loved it), Caldera hand soap in Crimson Pear Ginger (for MY bathroom, not the main/kids haha) and the $10 sample pack.. and i only spent $14! Woo hoo!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be careful with this site!! My friend just ordered from them and they sent her some cheapo fake smelling stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh, that would NOT be cool. I don't have any experience with ordering from there. Buyer beware...


----------



## gemstone (Dec 14, 2012)

This



> It should irk you more that they're trying to use a product once instead of three times so if you like them you'll have to buy even more and they make more money out of changing the little tag. (they really could have removed the first one)


 This does not make any sense, I think you missed the part when it said that the product is REUSABLE, not a one time thing.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2012)

I received my box today...#26, I think. It's meh. I don't think I will use the perfekt lash stuff. I'll probably end up trading that. I know I won't use the RTR code. I'm sure I will try the frownies and face cream and the John Varvatos will go in hubby's stocking. After which he will throw in a drawer since he doesn't wear cologne...lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today...#26, I think. It's meh. I don't think I will use the perfekt lash stuff. I'll probably end up trading that. I know I won't use the RTR code. I'm sure I will try the frownies and face cream and the John Varvatos will go in hubby's stocking. After which he will throw in a drawer since he doesn't wear cologne...lol.


 Ooo you should try out the Perfekt, it is such an awesome product!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 14, 2012)

I finally got a tracking number on my homepage! The downside is that it hasn't updated yet. Nor can I see its contents. But hey, progress.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 14, 2012)

Code "20foryou" works for 20% off your order of $50+.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

> I finally got a tracking number on my homepage! The downside is that it hasn't updated yet. Nor can I see its contents. But hey, progress.Â


 That's exactly what mine did. What's your box weight? I want to know if they sent the same box to everyone who got theirs shipped late.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what mine did. What's your box weight? I want to know if they sent the same box to everyone who got theirs shipped late.


 My tracking number hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 14, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, #8, and overall I'm pleased.  I'm usually not a perfume sample fan, but I've started getting into them lately.  I think it's because I've been following a perfume blog. 

My gloss is a peachy shimmer.  I used the CC cream this morning and it does not provide much cover, so I definitely needed mineral powder on top.  I'll use it for it's sunscreen and supposed skincare benefits, if nothing else.  I want to like Juice Beauty, but I've been underwhelmed with their products thus far.  I thought the sample sizes were quite decent!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday, #8, and overall I'm pleased.  I'm usually not a perfume sample fan, but I've started getting into them lately.  I think it's because I've been following a perfume blog.
> 
> My gloss is a peachy shimmer.  I used the CC cream this morning and it does not provide much cover, so I definitely needed mineral powder on top.  I'll use it for it's sunscreen and supposed skincare benefits, if nothing else.  I want to like Juice Beauty, but I've been underwhelmed with their products thus far.  I thought the sample sizes were quite decent!


 I got stuck with a 2 perfume samples box too, but I would much rather have yours than the one I got. I was dying to get the eye gels!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This
> 
> This does not make any sense, I think you missed the part when it said that the product is REUSABLE, not a one time thing.


 I must have been skimming too fast and read the '1 reusable' as '1 use'.  I knew I had read you could use them up to three times.  That's why I couldn't understand them asking you to use it only once.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 14, 2012)

> I must have been skimming too fast and read the '1 reusable' as '1 use'. Â I knew I had read you could use them up to three times. Â That's why I couldn't understand them asking you to use it only once.


 That's what I assumed. I hate it when companies do that, like when makeup, hair etc companies try to convince consumers that they should ONLY use a single brand, or should use more product than is necessary.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

I need you help guys! I got my birchbox order today and got this





And this is what my what the invoice said.





Should I send an email?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need you help guys! I got my birchbox order today and got this
> 
> ...


 yes! you didn't get what you ordered. i recommend tweeting b/c you get a response the same day the majority of the time.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! you didn't get what you ordered. i recommend tweeting b/c you get a response the same day the majority of the time.


 Thanks! I tweeted we'll see what they say. I think the gift set was mispriced so thats why they sent me the rollerball. But they should have let me know that there was a change to my order right?

edit: they just replied on twitter, thanks again!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Or call them. But what it appears that you ordered for $20 was the 10 ml perfume and not the set which is $69. HOWEVER if it's listed as the set then you should get the set.



 

​


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 14, 2012)

I got my birchbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very happy with it. Glad I waited to see what i was getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recived the Aerie shimmer fragrance. Still on the fence about it. The Eyeko eyeliner in olive green I dont use eyeliner so I gave it to my mom. Then i recived the mox lip butter LOVE it! then the number 4 shampoo not sure how i feel about it looking forward to try it out. My final item was the chocalte pods. Would have preffered something that wasnt  wasnt dark chocalte but still liked it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or call them. But what it appears that you ordered for $20 was the 10 ml perfume and not the set which is $69.
> 
> ...


 at the time I ordered, it said 20 for the set, and the order email/ my order history shows the set. proves that. Antidenite also ordered the same thing.... I wonder what she got...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I tweeted we'll see what they say. I think the gift set was mispriced so thats why they sent me the rollerball. But they should have let me know that there was a change to my order right?
> 
> edit: they just replied on twitter, thanks again!


 you're welcome. i saw your post on fb too, lol. yeah they should've let you know what's up and let you decide if you want to revise/cancel your order before they ship it to you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My tracking number hasn't updated yet.


 Boooo! I'm sorry.  Your birchbox better be the best one they have for all they've put you through this month!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're welcome. i saw your post on fb too, lol. yeah they should've let you know what's up and let you decide if you want to revise/cancel your order before they ship it to you.


 I deleted the post on FB since they answered on twitter. I wouldnt be so angry if they would have told me ahead of time. I was thinking about giving away the set, so to recieve that made me mad. its not a big deal, but I wish they would have cancelled my order rather than shipping something I didnt exactly order.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at the time I ordered, it said 20 for the set, and the order email/ my order history shows the set. proves that. Antidenite also ordered the same thing.... I wonder what she got...


Rollerballs, Call BB ask for Christine, she helped me out.  She said that they didn't know about the situation until I called yesterday but the prices on BB have been changed for days.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Rollerballs, Call BB ask for Christine, she helped me out.  She said that they didn't know about the situation until I called yesterday but the prices on BB have been changed for days.


 Oh hey! so you got the rollerball too? did they end up giving you the set or something else?


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh hey! so you got the rollerball too? did they end up giving you the set or something else?


Yea, I got my order yesterday and when I saw how small the box they sent me was I  knew they didn't send the set and I called.  My order never even said it had shipped and it still reads processing.  Christine was really nice but they still wouldn't send me the set.  I sent you a pm a minute ago did you get it?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, I got my order yesterday and when I saw how small the box they sent me was I  knew they didn't send the set and I called.  My order never even said it had shipped and it still reads processing.  Christine was really nice but they still wouldn't send me the set.  I sent you a pm a minute ago did you get it?


 wow. that's crazy. they need to own up to their mistake and give you what hey advertised, mistake or not. i hope that it doesn't get so bad that you have to report them to the bbb


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, I got my order yesterday and when I saw how small the box they sent me was I  knew they didn't send the set and I called.  My order never even said it had shipped and it still reads processing.  Christine was really nice but they still wouldn't send me the set.  I sent you a pm a minute ago did you get it?


 Got it, read it, replied to it. Thanks for the info. Lets see how they treat my case.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. that's crazy. they need to own up to their mistake and give you what hey advertised, mistake or not. i hope that it doesn't get so bad that you have to report them to the bbb


 They made it right! Amazing customer service as always!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They made it right! Amazing customer service as always!


 What did they do? Just curious...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They made it right! Amazing customer service as always!


 nice! i'm glad that it all worked out in the end. the twitter birchbox ops is the best. i never get canned answers and they reply very promptly


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

They are going to resend me the set and she added 100 pts to apologize for mistake. They really didnt have to do all of that for me. Sure, im glad they did,

but it really wasnt necessary.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are going to resend me the set and she added 100 pts to apologize for mistake. They really didnt have to do all of that for me. Sure, im glad they did,
> 
> but it really wasnt necessary.


 nice!


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. I canceled my christmas clarisonic order on amazon so I could get it for ten dollars cheaper with rtr10, plus a sample pack, but I can't get it to work, so I'm waiting and trying every few hrs when I take a break from writing papers (like now haha) I haven't had any luck all day.


I finally got it to work today, using a different browser.  But the one I wanted is gone.  Wah wah.  Also my points expiring notification isn't working and more point expired.  Grrr....


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boooo! I'm sorry.  Your birchbox better be the best one they have for all they've put you through this month!


 I've gone through a lot with Birchbox, so this really doesn't surprise me. Just another bump in the road. I doubt I'll get one of my dream boxes (I never have), but there are a lot of boxes that have at least one thing I'd like to try. Hopefully I get one of those boxes. I'm gonna be really bummed if I get one of the ones that doesn't have anything I'd particularly like to try, though. At least there's Xmas coming up to makeup for a lame Birchbox? Eh. I hope you get a good one, too!


----------



## Babs (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a recent perfume whore... I blame Sephora for always having awesome perfume samples.
> 
> ...


 After seeing this post, I made a trip to Ulta with my annual 20% off coupon and took the sniff of the Versace Bright Cristal and walked out with a roller bottle. And another roller bottle of Acqua di gioia so that I made the minimum for the free bathrobe offer. 

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 14, 2012)

> They are going to resend me the set and she added 100 pts to apologize for mistake. They really didnt have to do all of that for me. Sure, im glad they did, but it really wasnt necessary.


 That's really nice what they did for you but at the same time really unfair that they didn't do the same for Antidentite. I love birchbox but they really need to be more consistent with their CS responses.


----------



## heleny (Dec 14, 2012)

Not cool, BB.  I got my email on the 10th that you shipped my box, and now I get a follow up that my box has not shipped but is delayed because of "inventory issues."  Now, as you're not planning to ship my box until a full week from today, I guess I'll be lucky if it shows up before the new year.  I mean, a 100 points is great and all, but really?  *sigh*

Anyone else in the same boat as me?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heleny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not cool, BB.  I got my email on the 10th that you shipped my box, and now I get a follow up that my box has not shipped but is delayed because of "inventory issues."  Now, as you're not planning to ship my box until a full week from today, I guess I'll be lucky if it shows up before the new year.  I mean, a 100 points is great and all, but really?  *sigh*
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me?


 This has happened to me before.. Of course, it's a bit irritating to know you're going to get your box later than everyone else, but on the bright side, you basically got comped for the entire box and still get to review. I was peeved, but then a bit happy to get the "extra" points. They were well spent, too. lol..


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 14, 2012)

> Revlon lip butters were my gateway drug when it came to makeup products. I started with Tutti Frutti (still my favorite and named after a lipstick from the 1950's), then Candy Apple, Red Velvet, Cupcake, and Sugar Plum. I only started in May 2012 and now I have about 30 lip products of various kinds. It has branched out into eyeliner, nail polish, and perfume.


i own all of the lip butters! I'm obsessed! Haha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i own all of the lip butters! I'm obsessed! Haha


 me too! and the kissable lip stain sticks!


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 14, 2012)

So I received my little Benefit skin care kit from BB today and the facial polish is only about 60% full... I know the same thing happened with the Vasanti exfoliator, is it worth it to contact BB? I'm kinda bummed because I really wanted to try it and it's so small as it is.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 14, 2012)

> So I received my little Benefit skin care kit from BB today and the facial polish is only about 60% full... I know the same thing happened with the Vasanti exfoliator, is it worth it to contact BB? I'm kinda bummed because I really wanted to try it and it's so small as it is.


 Ask Birchbox and if their response sucks, contact benefit directly. They have a cs twitter account but I can't remember the handle right now.


----------



## fanchette (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so glad I canceled my amazon Clarasonic mia order. I just ordered mine from BB - I used the 20% percent off coupon code plus $30 in points, and got a free sample pack of course, and paid HALF! 65 bucks for a clarasonic is a steal of a deal! Today is a day I wish I wasn't morally opposed to paying for shipping, cause now my Christmas present will be here after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so glad I canceled my amazon Clarasonic mia order. I just ordered mine from BB - I used the 20% percent off coupon code plus $30 in points, and got a free sample pack of course, and paid HALF! 65 bucks for a clarasonic is a steal of a deal! Today is a day I wish I wasn't morally opposed to paying for shipping, cause now my Christmas present will be here after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the same "moral" opposition.  I just think it's hilarious you call it that because that's also what I call it.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has happened to me before.. Of course, it's a bit irritating to know you're going to get your box later than everyone else, but on the bright side, you basically got comped for the entire box and still get to review. I was peeved, but then a bit happy to get the "extra" points. They were well spent, too. lol..


I'd honestly rather have my box late every month and get the extra points, ha.  Seriously, I was thrilled last month when I got the email telling me that I was getting 100 points, felt like I won the lottery.  I'm easy.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the '20foryou' code is good for? I have $20 in points and thinking about making a purchase but I'm trying to decide if I should wait to get more points or see if a better promo comes around...


----------



## BagLady (Dec 14, 2012)

> They are going to resend me the set and she added 100 pts to apologize for mistake. They really didnt have to do all of that for me. Sure, im glad they did, but it really wasnt necessary.


 I had the same issue. Ordered the set, received the roller ball. They didn't offer to send me the set though. Just credited my credit card account and gave me 100 points. I do think that should have let everyone know what they were shipping out. All of the correspondence they sent including the shipping email and packing list stated that the set shipped. Oh well. At least they resolved it although I don't understand why they are offering different ways of resolving the same issue.


----------



## heleny (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd honestly rather have my box late every month and get the extra points, ha.  Seriously, I was thrilled last month when I got the email telling me that I was getting 100 points, felt like I won the lottery.  I'm easy.


 Haha, fair enough.  I'm not complaining about the extra points, but being on the west coast mine always seems to be arriving late.  I'm also a little miffed because I just went to place an order and the 20% off promo apparently expired at Midnight EST.  Doh.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same issue. Ordered the set, received the roller ball. They didn't offer to send me the set though. Just credited my credit card account and gave me 100 points.
> 
> I do think that should have let everyone know what they were shipping out. All of the correspondence they sent including the shipping email and packing list stated that the set shipped. Oh well. At least they resolved it although I don't understand why they are offering different ways of resolving the same issue.


Birchbox is notorious for handling the same issue 10 different ways.  Their customer service is pretty friendly but they lack consistency.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heleny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not cool, BB.  I got my email on the 10th that you shipped my box, and now I get a follow up that my box has not shipped but is delayed because of "inventory issues."  Now, as you're not planning to ship my box until a full week from today, I guess I'll be lucky if it shows up before the new year.  I mean, a 100 points is great and all, but really?  *sigh*
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me?


 That happened to me in November. The only upside is that it was only 9 days between November's and December's box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I received my little Benefit skin care kit from BB today and the facial polish is only about 60% full... I know the same thing happened with the Vasanti exfoliator, is it worth it to contact BB? I'm kinda bummed because I really wanted to try it and it's so small as it is.


 they are all that way, I got one from Sephora months ago. It wasn't very full.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox is notorious for handling the same issue 10 different ways.  Their customer service is pretty friendly but they lack consistency.


 Which is interesting, because nobody would really know if they were inconsistent, except that we all talk about it here.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey everyone does anyone know if Birchbox is doing the two sample pack for december?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone does anyone know if Birchbox is doing the two sample pack for december?


 this is the list here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack

normally they update it at the end of the month


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is the list here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack
> ...


 Really? So in January there will be December items as the samples? 

Thanks for giving me the link! I couldn't find it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? So in January there will be December items as the samples?
> 
> Thanks for giving me the link! I couldn't find it


 I can never find it either, I always end up going to the 'under $25' tab and scrolling through the items to find it.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? So in January there will be December items as the samples?
> 
> Thanks for giving me the link! I couldn't find it


 i'm not 100% sure. i think that new december items that bb lets us sample could be part of the two pack at the end of the month, probably sometime between Christmas and New Year's Eve.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 15, 2012)

So this is what I just ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up paying some cash but not as much as I would if I were to go to Sephora or Ulta to get this.

I had been eyeing the Black Soap &amp; the Stila palette for a long time. And I am not sure how I was able to add two sample packs for free?


----------



## Babs (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is what I just ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up paying some cash but not as much as I would if I were to go to Sephora or Ulta to get this.
> 
> I had been eyeing the Black Soap &amp; the Stila palette for a long time. And I am not sure how I was able to add two sample packs for free?


 It looks like you paid for one of the sample packs. The rtr10 promo is good for $10 off and the other $10 is for one of the sample packs.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like you paid for one of the sample packs. The rtr10 promo is good for $10 off and the other $10 is for one of the sample packs.


 That is so weird because when I did it the first time with only one pack it only gave me a $10 off. But before I checked out I decided to change my sample pack so I went back &amp; added the Ahava but when I looked at my cart it gave me $20 off but I still had to pay $17.00. So idk what was up with my order.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got a black Eyeko eyeliner, Origins face wash, and some Tea Forte teas (so I could use the RTR10) and only paid $10! Yay, thanks to $20 in points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never tried any of these products, so I am pretty excited.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 15, 2012)

Yaaay website finally updated.  Looks like I'm getting box 15.  But I'm confused....

The box picture has the ModelCo lipgloss, but the box contents has the ModelCo mascara.  Which one is it? 

 
I'm pretty meh on this box.  The No. 4 Shampoo and the 29 Skincare Sampler are definitely going up for trade, if anyone's interested.  I really wanted the Mary Lou-Manizer! I'm waiting to get the actual box to put anything up on a trade thread.
 
 



December 2012: Box 15 
29 Skincare Sampler
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover - Individual Packets
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Nicole by Nicole Richie
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

My second account just updated and I'm getting box 22. The perfume sucks because I smelled it in the department store the other day and it smells like old lady. Yuck! Going to the trash. I don't put perfumes on the trade list ever since I had a nightmare experience with a postal worker when I sent one via trade this summer. I opened up a second account this month to see what would happen if I told Birchbox my true age, income, etc. Let's just say that I'll probably close this account after three months and keep lying about my age, splurge and income on the main one to keep getting good boxes, lol.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not too happy with birchbox lately, and my annual subscription expires on February!  I do not want to stop getting the box either so I thought:  since I have 500 points I will "gift" a subscription to myself using my points and I would like to know if you can use the rtr10 coupon for the subscriptions.

Are there any other coupons I can use right now?

Thanks


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone posted earlier that you couldn't use the RTR code with gift subs- I'd try it though- why not ;-)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm looking to try the following from this month's box:


Benefit It's Potent
Frownies
Fresh Rollerball

Here's my swap thread if interested (I know I'm new but if it helps, I just passed my ethics test portion of the CPA 




 and of course, I'll ship first).

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131396/jesemiauds-swap-thread

As soon as I can figure it out, I will put the post in my sig. I know I have other stuff for trade...this is just what I have sitting on my desk at the moment.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the Juliette has a gun sample smells like?


----------



## mallomar (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried the Juice Beauty CC Cream and I'm really liking it! I wasn't expecting to, since it seems like people on this thread are kinda "meh" about it (at least in what I've skimmed).

I've been using a foundation I hate, though. I need to change it but can't decide what to try next. I might use points &amp; get the Juice CC Cream. I tried to switch to BareMinerals Ready, but I didn't know the colors are lighter in the pressed powder. Medium Beige is great for me in loose powder, but washes me out in the pressed powder. Plus the Ready doesn't wear very well on me. It looks streaky &amp; spotty by the end of the day. Ugh! I was relieved by how natural the Juice CC Cream looks. Anyone else happy with the Juice CC Cream?


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 15, 2012)

> I am not too happy with birchbox lately, and my annual subscription expires on February!Â  I do not want to stop getting the box either so I thought:Â  since I have 500 points I will "gift" a subscription to myself using my points and I would like to know if you can use the rtr10 coupon for the subscriptions. Are there any other coupons I can use right now? Thanks Â


 I was able to use the rtr code. For a 3 month gift sub and a pick 2 it took $20 off!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 15, 2012)

Why oh why didn't I think of that when I bought a gift sub a few days ago?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they are all that way, I got one from Sephora months ago. It wasn't very full.


 The companies that make these products go by weight, not tube size. If the tube says its .17 oz or whatever, thats what is in the tube no matter how big the tube is.  It's kind of like when you buy a bag of chips and the bag looks half full when you open it and there is a little disclaimer on the package that its sold by weight.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to use the rtr code. For a 3 month gift sub and a pick 2 it took $20 off


 Was that a few days ago? I can't even get the plus two pack to come off my order and my total is more than $25


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was that a few days ago? I can't even get the plus two pack to come off my order and my total is more than $25


 I just got it to work a couple of minutes ago. I ordered a gift sub and the plus two and it took a total of $20 off with the rtr code leaving me a balance of $20.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 15, 2012)

I received the refillable fragrance atomizer in one of my Birchboxes this month.  This little thing is awesome!  I use a toner that comes in a spray bottle that is fairly large that I have been carrying around in my purse.  I put some of my beloved toner in the atomizer to carry in my purse instead of the big bottle. I sometimes work 16 hour shifts, and like to refresh during the day.  This will work great for me!  I'm going to purchase one in another color for my perfume. 

I also recieved the Juice Beauty CC cream in the Warm Glow shade in both my Birchboxes.  I've used it for 3 days, and I like it a lot.  I think this is about to become one of my Holy Grail products that I have discovered thanks to Birchbox! 

I'm very happy with both of my Birchboxes this month, but I'm always happy with Birchbox.  Some of the products I have sampled are hits, some are misses, and some are products I enjoy while my sample lasts but probably wont purchase, but I've got to try a lot of different things this past year that I've been a subscriber.  Plus the points are awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got it to work a couple of minutes ago. I ordered a gift sub and the plus two and it took a total of $20 off with the rtr code leaving me a balance of $20.


 Ok i totally want to do this! How do you fill out the form? Do you need a separate email address to claim the gift sub for yourself or will it work if you put your own?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Juice Beauty CC Cream and I'm really liking it! I wasn't expecting to, since it seems like people on this thread are kinda "meh" about it (at least in what I've skimmed).
> 
> I've been using a foundation I hate, though. I need to change it but can't decide what to try next. I might use points &amp; get the Juice CC Cream. I tried to switch to BareMinerals Ready, but I didn't know the colors are lighter in the pressed powder. Medium Beige is great for me in loose powder, but washes me out in the pressed powder. Plus the Ready doesn't wear very well on me. It looks streaky &amp; spotty by the end of the day. Ugh! I was relieved by how natural the Juice CC Cream looks. Anyone else happy with the Juice CC Cream?


 I really liked it but I like everything they make! Heads up that their products are a little inconsistent in colors too so go to ulta or something to try out the color on your skin before ordering if you want to match it with their mineral powder or something. I have the tinted moisturizer (which I'm not nuts about on but my skin feels amazing when I wash it off) and their foundation- and I got both in the "sand" color but the tinted moisturizer is way lighter than the foundation. I got the sample of the CC cream though and it was by far my fave makeup product by them so I'm switching once I use this stuff up!


----------



## vjv100 (Dec 15, 2012)

I also got the delayed shipping email from Birchbox. It didn't bother me until I checked my box contents and realized they are completely different from what I was getting when I checked earlier this month. I didn't realize that my contents would change too!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

> I also got the delayed shipping email from Birchbox. It didn't bother me until I checked my box contents and realized they are completely different from what I was getting when I checked earlier this month. I didn't realize that my contents would change too!


 Which box was your original one and which one are you getting now?


----------



## vjv100 (Dec 15, 2012)

Box 11 with 

December 2012: Box 11


Benefit it's potent! eye cream
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
KÃ©rastase Resistance Ciment Thermique - Protect
ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
Now I'm getting the one with the lipgloss, CC cream, hand sanitizer wipes, shampoo and Nicole Richie perfume.

I mean, its not a terrible box, I'm not just excited for the perfume, shampoo or hand sanitizer,


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a way to only spend a part of your points instead of all of them? &gt;| I have $30 in points, but I only want to use $20... that way I can just pay $5, and save the $10 later. The RTR10 is most valuable if you only get the $10 off $35... : sigh


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to only spend a part of your points instead of all of them? &gt;| I have $30 in points, but I only want to use $20... that way I can just pay $5, and save the $10 later. The RTR10 is most valuable if you only get the $10 off $35... : sigh


 Example: if you have 300 points and your order total comes to $21, it will use all 300 points. If your order total comes to $19, it will use 200.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to only spend a part of your points instead of all of them? &gt;| I have $30 in points, but I only want to use $20... that way I can just pay $5, and save the $10 later. The RTR10 is most valuable if you only get the $10 off $35... : sigh


 Doesn't work that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heleny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not cool, BB.  I got my email on the 10th that you shipped my box, and now I get a follow up that my box has not shipped but is delayed because of "inventory issues."  Now, as you're not planning to ship my box until a full week from today, I guess I'll be lucky if it shows up before the new year.  I mean, a 100 points is great and all, but really?  *sigh*
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me?


 Me too. Works out well since I didn't have enough points for anything, and now I have a free $10 to spend. I'm canceling this month anyway, so it's not a big deal to me, but it would have been annoying if I wanted to put any of that stuff in as stocking stuffers!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ladies!

I think that the RTR10 coupon is not working with subscriptions but If I put different products in my cart then it gives me a 10 dollars discount!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vjv100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 11 with
> 
> ...


 oh ok. the box that you're getting now is the one i got (box 16). it's not bad but it's not awesome.  box 11 sounded really good, even if you only had 4 items in it. i hate when bb switches up boxes on people at the last minute =/


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 15, 2012)

My box page finally updated. December's Birchbox should be here on the 20th, so it's like an early Xmas gift. I'm getting box 2. It's not my dream box, but I'm excited to try almost every product in there. It has: 

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss (The only thing I'm kinda 'eh' about and would trade)

12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment (Super excited to try this)
NUXE Masque CrÃ¨me FraÃ®che de BeautÃ© (Been wanting to try NUXE forever, and I need a travel size face mask for vacation next month. Win win)
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies (Everything about this sounds good)
Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball (My aunt has this and I LOVE it)
Another awesome part is that everything in this box appears to be a really good size. I love Birchbox, but this month I feel that same excitement I had when I first joined.


----------



## amidea (Dec 15, 2012)

did anyone else recently get an anniversary code?  i got a 9 month anniversary code this morning and it works, but it's only my 8th month so i'm slightly confused... and would have preferred to get it in my actual 9th month since my wallet can't afford much more shopping right now


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever received a different box than what was listed on your profile?? When I log in and check my box it lists me as getting: mary-lou manizer, fortune cookie, kerastase, nicole by nicole richie and the juice beauty cc cream but the box that I received today in the mail contains: frownies eye gels, fortune cookie, rent the runway coupon, j.r watkins salve, hot mama blush and nick chavez shampoo

I was looking forward to the mary-lou and now my box is almost unusable. I'm a size 24 so the rent the runway thing is out and I never have worn blush. But, on the other hand I am really glad that I didn't receive the cc cream or the perfume so I guess this is a plus for me. 

Has anyone else had this happen? Is this worth notifying BB about or is it a bit trivial?


----------



## mallomar (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever received a different box than what was listed on your profile?? When I log in and check my box it lists me as getting: mary-lou manizer, fortune cookie, kerastase, nicole by nicole richie and the juice beauty cc cream but the box that I received today in the mail contains: frownies eye gels, fortune cookie, rent the runway coupon, j.r watkins salve, hot mama blush and nick chavez shampoo
> 
> ...


 I would contact them, so you can have the opportunity to be able to review the correct items and get your points!


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone else ever received an accidental second box? I got one yesterday and another one today. It's the same box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever received a different box than what was listed on your profile?? When I log in and check my box it lists me as getting: mary-lou manizer, fortune cookie, kerastase, nicole by nicole richie and the juice beauty cc cream but the box that I received today in the mail contains: frownies eye gels, fortune cookie, rent the runway coupon, j.r watkins salve, hot mama blush and nick chavez shampoo
> 
> ...


 yup. i told them and they gave me 100 points


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know of any discount codes that are working for BB purchase right now? Gotta buy a few last minute gifts.


 Try bblove20shop ?


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever received a different box than what was listed on your profile?? When I log in and check my box it lists me as getting: mary-lou manizer, fortune cookie, kerastase, nicole by nicole richie and the juice beauty cc cream but the box that I received today in the mail contains: frownies eye gels, fortune cookie, rent the runway coupon, j.r watkins salve, hot mama blush and nick chavez shampoo
> 
> ...


 Let them know, because I don't think you can submit feedback and get points for the items you received...


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think anyone here has gotten box 2, and I don't see any pictures of it on Instagram. How weird.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Got that dreaded "sorry your box is delayed... here's 100 pts" email this afternoon. My box was scheduled to arrive on the 18th looks like it may or may not arrive on time.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 15, 2012)

> My box page finally updated. December's Birchbox should be here on the 20th, so it's like an early Xmas gift. I'm getting box 2. It's not my dream box, but I'm excited to try almost every product in there. It has:Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Another awesome part is that everything in this box appears to be a really good size. I love Birchbox, but this month I feel that same excitement I had when I first joined.Â  This was my dream box!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 15, 2012)

> Has anyone ever received a different box than what was listed on your profile?? When I log in and check my box it lists me as getting: mary-lou manizer, fortune cookie, kerastase, nicole by nicole richie and the juice beauty cc cream but the box that I received today in the mail contains: frownies eye gels, fortune cookie, rent the runway coupon, j.r watkins salve, hot mama blush and nick chavez shampoo I was looking forward to the mary-lou and now my box is almost unusable. I'm a size 24 so the rent the runway thing is out and I never have worn blush. But, on the other hand I am really glad that I didn't receive the cc cream or the perfume so I guess this is a plus for me.Â  Has anyone else had this happen? Is this worth notifying BB about or is it a bit trivial?


 This same thing happened to me...same exact box mix ups! I'm going to contact them so they don't send these same items to me again. The blush is beautiful...I love it but I already got it on my other account this month- so I traded it for a marylou. Kind of a bummer because I really wanted to try the kerastase and the CC cream but I really like the hand salve.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how happy I am with birchbox. On one hand, I'm not loving everything I got (GRRRR NICOLE RICHIE PERFUME). I found maybe like 1 or 2 things TOTAL out of the stuff they sent me that I love and would want to rebuy... on the other hand, I've gotten nice samples of other stuff I find useful that's large enough to last a while and maybe wouldn't have wanted to buy myself. I already have a lot of HGs but it's nice to be able to try something just for the sake of it.

I did a little bit of thinking. Technically, Birchbox has a really nice shop. It's not as well stocked as Sephora's, but there are definitely a lot of prestige brands in there, and stuff that a lot of places wouldn't discount regularly (Sephora and Ulta), whereas you're guaranteed that 20% off every ___ months. I guess it's a cost-benefit thing.

Technically, you get ~50 points for every box you get, or about $5 back from each box. If you buy a yearly subscription, that's 110 points + 50*12, or ~$70 (well, $71 but it doesn't translate like that), and that's not including any accidentals (where you get another $5-10 in points usually). If you catch it at another time when they do the buy ___ of stuff get double points thing, you get back even more (like another $10) Let's face it, most of us are going to drop that ~$70 cosmetics in 3-4 months if not even more frequently, much less a year, and through their shop, you get the added bonus of 20% off, and likely another sample from you pick two.

That means you are technically paying only ~$40 for 12 months of samples, which comes down to $3.33 box, since the rest is given back to you. Love it or hate it, it's not that much money for 5 things, some of which have been and could be awesome. In other words, for example, if you  bought a pack with a $10 coupon and one item (worth, say $30) for $15, you technically only paid $5 for this $30 item, since the $10 gift card can be treated "like" cash. So in this case, you're paying $3.33 for a box of 5 items, because the other amount is coming back to you.

As frustrated as I am with BB sometimes, I think I'll stick with them. I'm not sure how I feel about Sephora's rewards system, but I definitely think Birchbox has a _better _rewards system than they do. If you think Birchbox less as a sampling service and more as a beauty store in which you first invest money into and slowly get the stuff back from, it is worth it.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else ever received an accidental second box? I got one yesterday and another one today. It's the same box.


 Yep, I received two of my first box.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 15, 2012)

Got box 13 and really like it!  However, I was totally expecting a decent size Ahava Foot Cream since that's what they show in the picture.  Instead, I got one single use packet.  Boo.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 15, 2012)

And the Cartier Declaration is... well, a bit... feminine smelling for a man.  At least it is for my man.  OMG!   Haha!  I think I'll keep it for myself.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2012)

> Got box 13 and really like it! Â However, I was totally expecting a decent size Ahava Foot Cream since that's what they show in the picture. Â Instead, I got one single use packet. Â Boo. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â 

This is my box too. The fact that the foot cream is a single use packet coupled with the TWO perfume samples being forced on me makes for a really disappointing box this month for me. But it is hard to top last months since I got full sized mascara.


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got box 13 and really like it!  However, I was totally expecting a decent size Ahava Foot Cream since that's what they show in the picture.  Instead, I got one single use packet.  Boo.


 That's the same box I got (twice!). I was also a little disappointed in the foot cream size. Was the cap on your lip butter? My first box was on, but loose, but the one that came today was completely off and the balm was all gouged out because it got on some of the other products.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait they sent a FOIL packed instead of the 1 oz tube? I have the full size from AHAVA and a 1 oz tube from BB from months ago and it's okay I really don't care for their Water line but do like their Mud line instead.


 That's exactly what it is, Zadi!  







sorry for the terrible lighting.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

*jaw drops*

Since most likely Birchbox is just going to say "we're out of this" I say email AHAVA and see what they say since it's not what was essentially advertised on Birchbox's site with the picture of the travel size tube.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 15, 2012)

The product in the picture is the Water 1oz, but the product shown underneath is the Demud.  However, why not show the group photo with the packet?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Dec 15, 2012)

I got box 1! Any box twins? What is the verdict on any of these products?


12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Sampar Ultra Hydrating Fluid
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
and those fortune cookies are freakin good!!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 15, 2012)

So, long shot, but would anyone who received the fresh perfume or atomizer have preferred to get a box 4? They sent me a box 4 on each account and I'd love to trade at least one of them away.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got box 13 and really like it!  However, I was totally expecting a decent size Ahava Foot Cream since that's what they show in the picture.  Instead, I got one single use packet.  Boo.


 What the heck? Is it even enough to use on both of your feet? Now I'm totally worried that one of my products will be a foil packet even though none of them are pictured as foil packets.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the heck? Is it even enough to use on both of your feet? Now I'm totally worried that one of my products will be a foil packet even though none of them are pictured as foil packets.


 that's crazy. i got the sabon foot cream back in august. it was a very generous sized sample and i'm still using it to this day. shame on bb for this.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the heck? Is it even enough to use on both of your feet? Now I'm totally worried that one of my products will be a foil packet even though none of them are pictured as foil packets.


 It is enough to use on both feet, but it definitely is a one-time use packet.  I'm so sad because I freaking love the product and wish there was more!  (Just used it tonight.)


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey i know this is really off topic but I cant seem to figure this out. When you buy a full size product where would you find a tracking number for said product? I have a problem with stealing in my neighbor hood so I like to know when things are going to be delviered so I can be sure to be home to grab it before someone else does.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 16, 2012)

> I'm not sure how happy I am with birchbox. On one hand, I'm not loving everything I got (GRRRR NICOLE RICHIE PERFUME). I found maybe like 1 or 2 things TOTAL out of the stuff they sent me that I love and would want to rebuy... on the other hand, I've gotten nice samples of other stuff I find useful that's large enough to last a while and maybe wouldn't have wanted to buy myself. I already have a lot of HGs but it's nice to be able to try something just for the sake of it. I did a little bit of thinking. Technically, Birchbox has a really nice shop. It's not as well stocked as Sephora's, but there are definitely a lot of prestige brands in there, and stuff that a lot of places wouldn't discount regularly (Sephora and Ulta), whereas you're guaranteed that 20% off every ___ months. I guess it's a cost-benefit thing. Technically, you get ~50 points for every box you get, or about $5 back from each box. If you buy a yearly subscription, that's 110 points + 50*12, or ~$70 (well, $71 but it doesn't translate like that), and that's not including any accidentals (where you get another $5-10 in points usually). If you catch it at another time when they do the buy ___ of stuff get double points thing, you get back even more (like another $10) Let's face it, most of us are going to drop that ~$70 cosmetics in 3-4 months if not even more frequently, much less a year, and through their shop, you get the added bonus of 20% off, and likely another sample from you pick two. That means you are technically paying only ~$40 for 12 months of samples, which comes down to $3.33 box, since the rest is given back to you. Love it or hate it, it's not that much money for 5 things, some of which have been and could be awesome. In other words, for example, if you Â bought a pack with a $10 coupon and one item (worth, say $30) for $15, you technically only paid $5 for this $30 item, since the $10 gift card can be treated "like" cash. So in this case, you're paying $3.33 for a box of 5 items, because the other amount is coming back to you. As frustrated as I am with BB sometimes, I think I'll stick with them. I'm not sure how I feel about Sephora's rewards system, but I definitely think Birchbox has a _better_ rewards system than they do. If you think Birchbox less as a sampling service and more as a beauty store in which you first invest money into and slowly get the stuff back from, it is worth it.


 This is exactly the story and excuse I give my bf for having 2 accounts lol.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 16, 2012)

> that's crazy. i got the sabon foot cream back in august. it was a very generous sized sample and i'm still using it to this day. shame on bb for this.


 It was listed as a "lifestyle extra" on my account so I'm trying not to get too mad about it.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Dec 16, 2012)

> Hey i know this is really off topic but I cant seem to figure this out. When you buy a full size product where would you find a tracking number for said product? I have a problem with stealing in my neighbor hood so I like to know when things are going to be delviered so I can be sure to be home to grab it before someone else does.


 Birchbox (should) send you tracking info in an email when it ships. If they don't email you after 3 days after your order I would give them a call.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was listed as a "lifestyle extra" on my account so I'm trying not to get too mad about it.


 You're totally right about that!  I just noticed it was listed as an Extra on my card along with the men's perfume.  Only thing I will argue is that they should have the box photo with the right sample product and size.  Totally misleading.  I'm not too upset.   Been a subscriber for like 16 months now so I've definitely had worse boxes than this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Quote:   You need to try the AHAVA Dermud Intensive Hand Cream (mud line) then if you like the Foot one. I REALLY like the Dermud hand cream but don't really care for the Mineral Hand Cream (water line).
That one packet really did it's job on me.  I am in love with this product and definitely want to try the hand cream to see if it helps with the eczema on my hands at all.  Been using the J.R. Watkins Hand Slave and it's great for (sorry, this is going to sound nasty) sloughing off the dead skin, but is not good for daytime use.  I need a solid hand cream that can work when I am.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok i totally want to do this! How do you fill out the form? Do you need a separate email address to claim the gift sub for yourself or will it work if you put your own?


 I used a second email address and used my middle name as the name that the subscription is under. I don't know if it would work using your own name since I didn't try that. Good luck...I hope it works for you. I'm sure I will end up getting a welcome box, but I'm ok with that since I can trade anything I don't want.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 16, 2012)

> It was listed as a "lifestyle extra" on my account so I'm trying not to get too mad about it.


 Oh ok that explains a lot. I thought you were getting dinky samples like the goop box.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 16, 2012)

I REALLY like my box this month, I received box #18:

I like the Balms Hot Mama! blush even more than I like my Nars O, and I found patting a little bit of it over the Mox lip balm resulted in a really pretty, lightweight sheen.  I think it will be perfect for every day looks in the summer.  The shampoo is really nice too, and with my short hair the sample will last ages.  I thought the little gift tag was kind of silly at first, but I have already used it - guess I shouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox (should) send you tracking info in an email when it ships. If they don't email you after 3 days after your order I would give them a call.


 okay thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, my boxes finally updated yesterday on my accounts, looks like I'm getting boxes 6 and 24, (yay, different boxes) and I have to say, I'm very happy. Just when I think about canceling one, or both my subs, bb sends me great stuff and convinces me to keep them. On box 6, do we know if the eyeko is coming in different colors, or just black....I got this same thing in my first account when they first sent them out and I got it in purple. (I love it.) I have sooooo many black liners from subs that I'm hoping I get a color, but I'd prefer it not to be purple just so I can try something new. Either way, I'm happy. Yay!

Sorry for the excessive white-out, but I didn't want anything in there that would even hint at what it could be, incase someone has more willpower than I do and hasn't peeked.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 16, 2012)

I got box 4, and I'm pleased. I'll use each and every sample this month. The Kerastasse is amazing! I emptied the 2 packets into a Lush sample pot, and it's filled to the brim. A small amount is really all that's needed, so even with my long and obnoxiously thick hair it will last a while. I'm pretty sure I'll hoard some points and purchase the full size. 

I also ordered a limited edition home box as a Christmas gift, and got a free Birchbox Man and Pick 2 sample pack. Although I never got shipping notification and it still says processing on the website, it was delivered on Friday.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dont add it on as capitals pr rtr10 thats what i did and it worked


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Received box # 19!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Everything was really small it literally fit inside the box perfectly.Really wasn't so thrilled but what can you do:/


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 16, 2012)

Question: I have accumulated some points and have a handful of items I am dying to get my hands on but my one year anniversary is in January (I believe). Does everyone get an anniversary coupon code for their one year? Or is it only for those who do the annual sub? (I'm sure this question has been asked before...so forgive me for asking again.)


----------



## Legalista (Dec 16, 2012)

Off topic: I've been dying to get the naked 2 palette and the nars orgasm blush...but I hate to not get points and they aren't in BB shop. I feel like I don't shop enough at sephora for the points to be worth it because I like to try to get my stuff all at one place so between BB and ulta I'm pretty much covered. My go to brands for makeup are usually tarte or too faced and I know those brands have knock-offs of both products but BB doesn't even carry the knockoffs! ...Anything comparable in the shop to Naked or the blush or should I just head over to sephora (...ulta doesn't carry nars... whomp whomp)?


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy moment with Birchbox this weekend.  I saw I was getting a duplicate item in my box (box 12) - one of the products I had gotten in August.  I was going to complain eventually, but I wanted to actually get the box to see if I really ended up with a duplicate.  On Friday I got an email from Birchbox, proactively apologizing for the duplicate and giving me an extra 100 points!  So they reached out before I even got my box (box came Saturday) to acknowledge the duplicate item.  Nice

per-fekt beauty lash perfection gel - this was my duplicate item. I wasn't blown away with it the first time, but oh well
Number 4 shampoo - I love shampoo samples, but it really bugs me that I don't get a conditioner with it, since my hair needs conditioner
Juicy Couture perfume - I'm a weirdo that likes perfume samples.  Haven't tried this one yet though
Frownies - I should probably try these tonight. Rough night last night.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Tea - I don't drink tea, but I'll probably try these, just so they don't go to waste
I'm not blown away by my box, but oh well.  An extra 100 points makes it all ok.  I'm easy like that.  Just like the person who said they'd rather get their box late every month and get an extra 100 points.  That's so me, as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic: I've been dying to get the naked 2 palette and the nars orgasm blush...but I hate to not get points and they aren't in BB shop. I feel like I don't shop enough at sephora for the points to be worth it because I like to try to get my stuff all at one place so between BB and ulta I'm pretty much covered. My go to brands for makeup are usually tarte or too faced and I know those brands have knock-offs of both products but BB doesn't even carry the knockoffs! ...Anything comparable in the shop to Naked or the blush or should I just head over to sephora (...ulta doesn't carry nars... whomp whomp)?


 word on the boards is thebalm hot mama is a dupe for nars O, but there isn't anything comparable to naked in the BB shop.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic: I've been dying to get the naked 2 palette and the nars orgasm blush...but I hate to not get points and they aren't in BB shop. I feel like I don't shop enough at sephora for the points to be worth it because I like to try to get my stuff all at one place so between BB and ulta I'm pretty much covered. My go to brands for makeup are usually tarte or too faced and I know those brands have knock-offs of both products but BB doesn't even carry the knockoffs! ...Anything comparable in the shop to Naked or the blush or should I just head over to sephora (...ulta doesn't carry nars... whomp whomp)?


 TheBalm's Hot Mama is really close to Nars' Orgasm. Hot Mama is just a little pinker to me. You're probably not going to find an exact dupe to the Naked 2 (which I completely think is worth the money) but the BB shop does have two neutral palettes I've heard good things about - Stila's In the Light and theBalm's Nude Tude. Though they're in the same vein, they're probably not very comparable to the Naked 2, so I would say go for it if that's what you really want. I can't remember exactly how long I've had mine, but I've used it really heavily for months and I've barely made trenches in the pans.


----------



## merkington (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> TheBalm's Hot Mama is really close to Nars' Orgasm. Hot Mama is just a little pinker to me. You're probably not going to find an exact dupe to the Naked 2 (which I completely think is worth the money) but the BB shop does have two neutral palettes I've heard good things about - Stila's In the Light and theBalm's Nude Tude. Though they're in the same vein, they're probably not very comparable to the Naked 2, so I would say go for it if that's what you really want. I can't remember exactly how long I've had mine, but I've used it really heavily for months and I've barely made trenches in the pans.


 I have the stila paletta, and I have to say there is really nothing like the Naked palette. UD's shadows are so pigmented and velvety and I don't think any other shadow really compares.

As for the person asking if the eyeko only comes in black, I got it in Olive (and I LOVE it) and I know other people got purple.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 16, 2012)

I was looking at my points history today i noticed that i have yet to be given the points for this months birchbox. anyone else? should i call/ email them about this?


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 16, 2012)

This was my very first Birchbox! I feel so-so with it. I wasn't at all blown away but not completely let down either. I received box #14.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> TheBalm's Hot Mama is really close to Nars' Orgasm. Hot Mama is just a little pinker to me. You're probably not going to find an exact dupe to the Naked 2 (which I completely think is worth the money) but the BB shop does have two neutral palettes I've heard good things about - Stila's In the Light and theBalm's Nude Tude. Though they're in the same vein, they're probably not very comparable to the Naked 2, so I would say go for it if that's what you really want. I can't remember exactly how long I've had mine, but I've used it really heavily for months and I've barely made trenches in the pans.


 I think I might just go for it- I wish I'd gotten the Hot Mama in my box to play with so I could decide! Maybe next month...My birthday is Christmas Eve so I'll wait and see what pops up and then I'll prolly just go for it!!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 16, 2012)

I emailed BB about the box switch so hopefully i'll hear from them tomorrow. I'm really loving the Hot Mama!! It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 16, 2012)

So I got the email to upgrade to a yearly and get an extra 50 points.  But....ehhh...I'm not sure yet.  I mean, my first boxes were AWFUL.  This one was pretty good...I like the points system...but not sure I want to be locked in.  I mean, I can always just tough it out....it's only $110....not like I am going to go hungry or lose the house because of it. hahaha


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 16, 2012)

Is that an offer for everyone or just for those who already had the yearly subs?


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the email to upgrade to a yearly and get an extra 50 points.  But....ehhh...I'm not sure yet.  I mean, my first boxes were AWFUL.  This one was pretty good...I like the points system...but not sure I want to be locked in.  I mean, I can always just tough it out....it's only $110....not like I am going to go hungry or lose the house because of it. hahaha


I got an email about going to the yearly, but it doesn't mention an extra 50 points!  Was there an code to use to get it?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 16, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Off topic: I've been dying to get the naked 2 palette and the nars orgasm blush...but I hate to not get points and they aren't in BB shop. I feel like I don't shop enough at sephora for the points to be worth it because I like to try to get my stuff all at one place so between BB and ulta I'm pretty much covered. My go to brands for makeup are usually tarte or too faced and I know those brands have knock-offs of both products but BB doesn't even carry the knockoffs! ...Anything comparable in the shop to Naked or the blush or should I just head over to sephora (...ulta doesn't carry nars... whomp whomp)?
I love Deep Throat even more than Orgasm. I have both but I use Deep Throat on a daily basis. It's fantastic.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the email to upgrade to a yearly and get an extra 50 points.  But....ehhh...I'm not sure yet.  I mean, my first boxes were AWFUL.  This one was pretty good...I like the points system...but not sure I want to be locked in.  I mean, I can always just tough it out....it's only $110....not like I am going to go hungry or lose the house because of it. hahaha


 I wonder if you can use the other spend ____ get ____ additional points with the upgrade to yearly option... that's what i'm hoping to do anyway


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at my points history today i noticed that i have yet to be given the points for this months birchbox. anyone else? should i call/ email them about this?


If you are a month to month you only receive points on the first box. Only yearly subs get the 100 pts


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 16, 2012)

Love your monthly boxes? Itâ€™s time to upgrade to a yearly subscription. Itâ€™s a no-brainer: Youâ€™ll get *one free Birchbox* per year plus 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. Plus, if you upgrade by *December 31*, weâ€™ll gift you an EXTRA 50 pointsâ€”that's a total of *160 Birchbox Points* (a *$16 value*)! Just enter code 'upgrade50' at checkout*.



That's what the email says.  And I don't think you can stack the coupons on BB.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your monthly boxes? Itâ€™s time to upgrade to a yearly subscription. Itâ€™s a no-brainer: Youâ€™ll get *one free Birchbox* per year plus 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. Plus, if you upgrade by *December 31*, weâ€™ll gift you an EXTRA 50 pointsâ€”that's a total of *160 Birchbox Points* (a *$16 value*)! Just enter code 'upgrade50' at checkout*.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the email to upgrade to a yearly and get an extra 50 points.  But....ehhh...I'm not sure yet.  I mean, my first boxes were AWFUL.  This one was pretty good...I like the points system...but not sure I want to be locked in.  I mean, I can always just tough it out....it's only $110....not like I am going to go hungry or lose the house because of it. hahaha


 Ya I got the same email. Idk either because May-July were okay then August-November I got the worst boxes. Finally got a decent one this month but had to tweak my profile so much, maybe it finally updated. In a way it's probably nice to just pay once and then not get charged monthly.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm only going to give them one more month, then cancel if I don't like the next box.  I'm (theoretically) getting box 15, but with all the switching BB's doing, I'm not even sure about that.  My box picture shows the ModelCo lipgloss, but lists the mascara in the contents.  Also, I have no idea what in my profile led them to think that nail polish remover and shampoo were a good match for me.  So I went back and made some changes to my profile that I saw suggested in another thread (FYI, I'm now 18 and "Adventurous"!) and we'll see how next month goes.

BB is a great service, and I really liked the math breakdown earlier in this thread.  I just don't actually NEED 3 beauty subs a month!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only going to give them one more month, then cancel if I don't like the next box.  I'm (theoretically) getting box 15, but with all the switching BB's doing, I'm not even sure about that.  My box picture shows the ModelCo lipgloss, but lists the mascara in the contents.  Also, I have no idea what in my profile led them to think that nail polish remover and shampoo were a good match for me.  So I went back and made some changes to my profile that I saw suggested in another thread (FYI, I'm now 18 and "Adventurous"!) and we'll see how next month goes.
> 
> BB is a great service, and I really liked the math breakdown earlier in this thread.  I just don't actually NEED 3 beauty subs a month!


 Yeah, they keep sending me stuff to make my hair have more volume. Because that's what frizzy, curly hair is lacking.. VOLUME! (no) I'd rather have nail polish remover than the hand sanitizer wipes I'm getting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, they keep sending me stuff to make my hair have more volume. Because that's what frizzy, curly hair is lacking.. VOLUME! (no) I'd rather have nail polish remover than the hand sanitizer wipes I'm getting!


 Lol I put color-treated and I'm getting clarifying shampoo... which my stylist has told me specifically NOT to use!  And as a mom of young children (which yes, was in my profile!) I could use hand sanitizer wipes much more than nail polish remover! Nail polish doesn't stay on my hands long enough to need removal!   Oh Birchbox... so silly.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

Ummmmm....so I got my 6 month code that says it's valid until 12/19...but when I try to use it says Coupon code "6months20" is not valid.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummmmm....so I got my 6 month code that says it's valid until 12/19...but when I try to use it says Coupon code "6months20" is not valid.


 Ahhh it's for $25+ orders. Funny it doesn't say that in the email.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you are a month to month you only receive points on the first box. Only yearly subs get the 100 pts


 Seriously? Well thats kinda stupid. If their gonna say points are 1 point for every doller spent that should go for everything including the month to month boxes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously? Well thats kinda stupid. If their gonna say points are 1 point for every doller spent that should go for everything including the month to month boxes.


 You get 10 points per item you review....so you don't get the 10 pts for paying for the box itself each month. Unless you cancel your sub and resub every month, then you would get 10 every month for buying the sub lol.


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your monthly boxes? Itâ€™s time to upgrade to a yearly subscription. Itâ€™s a no-brainer: Youâ€™ll get *one free Birchbox* per year plus 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. Plus, if you upgrade by *December 31*, weâ€™ll gift you an EXTRA 50 pointsâ€”that's a total of *160 Birchbox Points* (a *$16 value*)! Just enter code 'upgrade50' at checkout*.
> 
> ...


That's crap.  My email didn't say that.  It just said - Love your monthly boxes? Itâ€™s time to upgrade to a yearly subscription. Itâ€™s a no-brainer: Youâ€™ll get *one free Birchbox** per year plus *110 Birchbox Points* just for signing up! We have exciting new products, partnerships, and special treats coming your wayâ€“so join us for a year of beauty bliss!

That being said, pretty sure I'm signing up for the year.  Even with not-so-great months like this one, it's worth it for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## libedon (Dec 16, 2012)

So box 21:





Is pretty nice..

Liked:


That chocolate covered fortune cookie. What? I liked a lifestyle add on? Say it ain't so! Seems like everyone is happy to get chocolate. big surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Kerastase treatment - I used it today, my hair feels like absolute silk. I have enough for about 4 treatments and I'm excited to keep using it - might purchase that one full size.
A travel size of mary-lou manizer - I have a full size in my rockstar palette, but I'm glad to have a small luminizer while I travel.
Disliked:


Juice Beauty CC Cream - it smells effing awful. It's a nice color and texture, though. But the smell... I couldn't imagine putting it on my face that close to my nose. I had to wash my hand after I put it on. I don't like fragranced products, and I'm usually ok with an earthy smell (love Lush Dream Cream and the like), but I couldn't handle this one. It smells like dirty old yard clippings.
Nicole by Nicole Ritchie perfume - it just smells so boring and a little old, like a scent from the 90s or something. My husband didn't like it either.
Rent the runway card - I can't say I disliked it, it just didn't add any value to my box, and I won't be using it.

So, I suppose overall, I came out even on this box. I really love the hair treatment the most - what did you like?


----------



## Legalista (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Deep Throat even more than Orgasm. I have both but I use Deep Throat on a daily basis. It's fantastic.


 Is that the name of a Nars blush? They are so dirty! I think my family would die if I told them I wanted some "Deep Throat" for my birthday hahahahaha! Also, whoever posted grumpy cat made my night! He's so cute! If I found a grumpy cat I would adopt him on the spot!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the name of a Nars blush? They are so dirty! I think my family would die if I told them I wanted some "Deep Throat" for my birthday hahahahaha! Also, whoever posted grumpy cat made my night! He's so cute! If I found a grumpy cat I would adopt him on the spot!


Agree, the Nars shade names are just nasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I remember as a child receiving a phone call from the video store, they asked for my older brother and when I said I would take a message, the person actually told me that ,,"he has a copy of Deep Throat 3 overdue and needs to return it"!  Imagine my mom when her 8 year old asked her what that meant..lol

Anyway, I also agree with the grumpy cat, he looks eerily similar to my ex-father in law, it just makes me giggle....


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 16, 2012)

>


 Tardar Sauce! I want him for Christmas.


----------



## Legalista (Dec 16, 2012)

haha that's hilarious..hey also have a highlighter called the multiple- orgasm! I always just browsed at the products and never really read the names- the 2 colors look pretty similar though; probably just because it's on the computer but that is funny!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tardar Sauce! I want him for Christmas.


 Tardar Sauce is a little girl :3


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 16, 2012)

So I was packaging up a trade tonight... someone wanted my Lashem and a couple other items. I noticed how LIGHT my Lashem felt. I hadn't opened it because I knew I wasn't interested, but decided I should peek before sending someone a potentially empty container and guess what... it was COMPLETELY empty. Dry. I turned the thing upside down and pounded on it... still the little brush was dry. They sent me a dud. So now I have to cancel a trade... and contact BB. I guess this will be my first experience with their customer service. We will see what happens...

Did anyone else get a dry Lashem??


----------



## lunadust (Dec 16, 2012)

How long does it normally take for a regular purchase from Birchbox to arrive? My tracking hasn't updated since the 11th and just says info received.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it normally take for a regular purchase from Birchbox to arrive? My tracking hasn't updated since the 11th and just says info received.


 The other time I ordered (last week of November), it only took about 4 days for my order to get to me, but I placed an order on the 10th, and mine also hasn't had any update since the 11th. I'm guessing they're just backed up because of the holidays? I don't know though.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic but can anyone recommend a good paraben/sulfate free shampoo/conditioner (I more concerned with the paraben free than the sulfates)? I tried the "Healthy Sexy Hair" and it's just not doing it for me...I'm thinking about trying the blowpro stuff from the birchbox shop because I have some points but I'm just not sure...


I like EO shampoos. I use Nature's Gate conditioners, but their shampoos have sulfates, I think. You can also mix Dr Bronner's liquid soap with glycerine from the health food store.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 17, 2012)

Something really weird that I've never experienced before is that the amika nourishing mask gave me tangles! The last time I even remember getting tangles was when I was about 6 years old. It has to be the mask, not really sure how it could actually cause tangles, but it's the only thing in my routine I changed up. Won't be using it anymore, my hair is really thick and wavy and these tangles were like a bird's nest and painful to comb out... Really big knots and hair balls, totally unexpected that a mask could cause that!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something really weird that I've never experienced before is that the amika nourishing mask gave me tangles! The last time I even remember getting tangles was when I was about 6 years old. It has to be the mask, not really sure how it could actually cause tangles, but it's the only thing in my routine I changed up. Won't be using it anymore, my hair is really thick and wavy and these tangles were like a bird's nest and painful to comb out... Really big knots and hair balls, totally unexpected that a mask could cause that!


Thanks for posting this before I used it. My hair is horribly tangled all the time anyway. Won't be using anything that makes it worse.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

> Something really weird that I've never experienced before is that the amika nourishing mask gave me tangles! The last time I even remember getting tangles was when I was about 6 years old. It has to be the mask, not really sure how it could actually cause tangles, but it's the only thing in my routine I changed up. Won't be using it anymore, my hair is really thick and wavy and these tangles were like a bird's nest and painful to comb out... Really big knots and hair balls, totally unexpected that a mask could cause that!Â


 Odd.. I love that mask and it always leaves my hair silky soft and great smelling..tangle free.


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 17, 2012)

Weird. 

I have thick hair past my hips and it's always terribly tangled, unless I use the amika mask (or oil treatment if i'm using heat). And I LOVE the smell. To me it smells just like Amour Amour from cacharel.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this before I used it. My hair is horribly tangled all the time anyway. Won't be using anything that makes it worse.


 I also have hair that gets tangled very easily, but I tried the mask months ago and didn't find that it did that to me.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have hair that gets tangled very easily, but I tried the mask months ago and didn't find that it did that to me.


 Weird that it has the opposite effect on everyone else and actually helps tangles 




I really don't know why that happened to me. I've never heard of a hair reaction like a bad skin reaction but maybe that's what happened to me =P


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tardar Sauce is a little girl :3


 wahhh i get so sad everytime I see her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

they get that way because bad breeders breed them for the short "dwarf" legs, they are basically down syndroms kitties


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wahhh i get so sad everytime I see her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> they get that way because bad breeders breed them for the short "dwarf" legs, they are basically down syndroms kitties


 She's so cute. It's unfortunate that this kind of stuff happens. Luckily her owners say that she's a happy cat, and she's been a breeze to travel with and take to random appearances. I'm an obsessive cat lover, so every time I see her I get a little happy.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm getting close to canceling, I only stay with Birchbox bc their points system is pretty good. The boxes are so inconsistent with all the variations, some boxes are great while some are awful. Now they probably can't get enough of the same samples to make the boxes similar, but they could try to smooth out the value so some boxes aren't so much more valuable than others. For instance put a full sized product with a foil packet in box one then two deluxe samples in box two. The Fresh rollerball was one of the best products this month and I, like many other subscribers, would have loved to get it in my box. What I got was a John Varvatos men's cologne sample. Sometimes I select cologne samples for my bf from Sephora or Nordstrom, but those are free, I do not ever want to receive another cologne in Birchbox, something I pay for.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 17, 2012)

> Weird that it has the opposite effect on everyone else and actually helps tanglesÂ :icon_eek: I really don't know why that happened to me. I've never heard of a hair reaction like a bad skin reaction but maybe that's what happened to me =PÂ


 I know! Very odd.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2012)

Help! I just created my first trade thread (pretty much my entire BB, just got it today).  Can someone tell me how to add the trade thread to my signature?

Thanks so much!

Never mind, got it!  Yay!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 17, 2012)

Decided it was time to use my Birchbox points and gift myself something I normally wouldn't indulge in.  So, with the 30% off selected gifts code and my $30 in points, I was able to get this for $26.  Turns out it's exclusive to Birchbox as well.  I wish I could have gotten the discount on the Orange Sanguine set, as I really liked the sample of it I got in a previous Birchbox.  But, the reviews on Vanilla Insensee were intriguing enough that I decided to try it blind.  Those insidious little perfume samples that I used to hate have snuck up on me



.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 17, 2012)

> Decided it was time to use my Birchbox points and gift myself something I normally wouldn't indulge in.Â  So, with the 30% off selected gifts code and my $30 in points, I was able to get this for $26.Â  Turns out it's exclusive to Birchbox as well.Â  I wish I could have gotten the discount on the Orange Sanguine set, as I really liked the sample of it I got in a previous Birchbox.Â  But, the reviews on Vanilla Insensee were intriguing enough that I decided to try it blind.Â  Those insidious little perfume samples that I used to hate have snuck up on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 That's a great deal! A long time back I purchased this but the Orange Sanguine version. It's a really swanky set - I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 17, 2012)

Could someone tell me what product is in the green Kerastase foil packs? 

I got Box 3, and the picture in my account shows those green packs, but what I got in my box were 2 orange colored foil packs, also by Kerastase. Are they the same/similar products just with different packaging or totally different?

I ask cuz my Box 3 was SUPPOSED to get 1 delux size Thymes body lotion AND a foil pack of a different scent of Thymes, and the foil pack was missing. It would have been nice to smell both scents but I wasn't going to cry over a missing foil pack.

But if that's two different items mis-packaged in one box, I wonder if it warrants a call to CS, if anything just to let them know warehouse packing procedures need to be looked at.

ETA: a bit more confused, I think. The name and packaging match the Nutritive Nectar but the picture in the box is the Resistance Ciment, but from the description on the website it looks like it does the same thing?


----------



## Matahari (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got the One Love Organics gift set with the 30% off code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was planning on ending all my subs at the end of the year (or having december be the last month) and now I can't decide.  I wasn't planning on cancelling out of hatred for company--just cause trying to save money (moving in 3/4 months, wedding in 8--omg I guess I should start planning :/ ) and I think maybe I will do one more month and be done in January.  It's so hard to break up!! lol.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 17, 2012)

My box came in today! I got box 17 and I am so incredibly happy with everything I received. I have yet to try the products, but I am extremely excited to. Way to go Birchbox!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 17, 2012)

About 2 months ago I bought the little 3 piece Benefit lotion set( triple emulsion bottle,total moisture face cream and refined finish exfoliator) from BB for 12 bucks,I love this stuff!! Great products! Then this past friday I was able to get "Its Potent" in a trade.And I swear the Total Moisture face cream and the Its Potent are the EXACT same thing!! Same color,smell,consistancy etc..has anyone else noticed how very similar they are?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone received a replacement box? If so is it the same box as the one you should have gotten or different


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 17, 2012)

30% off code? I missed this! What is it ladies?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 30% off code? I missed this! What is it ladies?


 Yeah! Share the code love lol!


----------



## manuri (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 30% off code? I missed this! What is it ladies?


 I think it's the one that's on the birchbox website (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/save-on-gift-sets). They have gift sets that you can save 30% on.   'giftsets30' is the code and ends 12/19 noon ET.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2012)

​


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 17, 2012)

ooooo000ooo0000h! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got the One Love Organics gift set with the 30% off code!


 Love this set!  Wish I had more cash flow right now as I'd buy a back up...


----------



## steps2divadom (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey ladies, I have a question that I'm sure has been answered before, but my skimming the threads hasn't helped give me an answer. If I need to cancel my Birchbox for a couple months (money's tight for a bit) -- how hard is it to re-sub when I can? It's not like getting a new box where I have to wait on the waiting list for forever again, is it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

> Hey ladies, I have a question that I'm sure has been answered before, but my skimming the threads hasn't helped give me an answer. If I need to cancel my Birchbox for a couple months (money's tight for a bit) -- how hard is it to re-sub when I can? It's not like getting a new box where I have to wait on the waiting list for forever again, is it?Â


 No waiting. You just reactivate and get the next or current month's box.


----------



## JessP (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my box today and it's the wrong one - 

My account shows that I was supposed to get Box 21:


MaryLou Manizer
Juice CC Cream
Kerastase Thermique
Emily's Fortune Cookie
Nicole by Nicole Ritchie
and instead got Box 7:


Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels
J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion TechnologyÂ®
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
I'll send an email to Birchbox tomorrow I think.


----------



## sakurak (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my box today.  Ups and downs, but I'll at least try 4 of the five things.

The Frownies eye gels have a disturbing texture but didn't feel bad once they're on my face.  Not sure I'll get past the jiggling though!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 17, 2012)

> > I also have hair that gets tangled very easily, but I tried the mask months ago and didn't find that it did that to me.
> 
> 
> Weird that it has the opposite effect on everyone else and actually helps tanglesÂ :icon_eek: I really don't know why that happened to me. I've never heard of a hair reaction like a bad skin reaction but maybe that's what happened to me =PÂ


 It smelled really good but I would not use it again either. My hair was also pretty tangly, and it's usually not that bad with other conditioner or leave-ins. It 's curly, color treated, and therefore fairly dry so perhaps that makes a difference. Wish I hadn't tried it because plenty of people love it and would have been happy to trade!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was planning on ending all my subs at the end of the year (or having december be the last month) and now I can't decide.  I wasn't planning on cancelling out of hatred for company--just cause trying to save money (moving in 3/4 months, wedding in 8--omg I guess I should start planning :/ ) and I think maybe I will do one more month and be done in January.  It's so hard to break up!! lol.


 I hear you! I'm trying to cut down on beauty subs, I currently have 3 (Ipsy, BB, Beauty Army) and I'd like to get it down to just one.  With BA I can skip months, so I may keep that one anyway, and I'm definitely more impressed w/Ipsy right now.  But after doing reviews for the 5 things I got (only 1 of which I will use) I now have 60 points (50 for reviews + 10 for my first box), or $6 back of the $10.  I do want to give them a chance to redeem themselves, and I also changed up my profile and I'd like to see if that makes a difference. I may stay w/BB just long enough to get enough points to buy something nice for myself.

Hope you figure out what's best for you!  Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's so cute. It's unfortunate that this kind of stuff happens. Luckily her owners say that she's a happy cat, and she's been a breeze to travel with and take to random appearances. I'm an obsessive cat lover, so every time I see her I get a little happy.


 Well she was the product of backyard breeding gone wrong. Her parents were more than likely siblings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

"rug huggers" I believe is the designer kitty breed she is, and a showshoe at that, probably would have sold for over $2,000 if she weren't retarded.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received a replacement box? If so is it the same box as the one you should have gotten or different


 I've gotten a replacement box before because something inside had wasted and ruined everything. They sent the exact same box. Just be sure to email them ASAP and let them know otherwise they might run out and just give you points


----------



## onthecontrary (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Decided it was time to use my Birchbox points and gift myself something I normally wouldn't indulge in.  So, with the 30% off selected gifts code and my $30 in points, I was able to get this for $26.  Turns out it's exclusive to Birchbox as well.  I wish I could have gotten the discount on the Orange Sanguine set, as I really liked the sample of it I got in a previous Birchbox.  But, the reviews on Vanilla Insensee were intriguing enough that I decided to try it blind.  Those insidious little perfume samples that I used to hate have snuck up on me
> 
> ...


  
I lovvee Vanilla Insensee! Nice grab  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this set!  Wish I had more cash flow right now as I'd buy a back up...


i bought the rose one and i only got about 6 full body uses out of it (spraying it all over my body after a shower) so for that price i dont think it is worth it at all!!!!!!

the bottle itself is thick and heavy


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 1! Any box twins? What is the verdict on any of these products?
> 
> ...


 I have theBalm Hot Mama and it is my all time favorite blush! So pretty!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have theBalm Hot Mama and it is my all time favorite blush! So pretty!


 I've been using the HOT Mama and I feel like a Hot mama. I love Blush!


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree!  Hot Mama was the first blush I had ever tried (other than playing around with my mom's when I was little) and I feel it didn't make me look like a clown.  I already ordered a full size of it...it's too pretty not to have.  Sometimes good things do come from BB.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the name of a Nars blush? They are so dirty! I think my family would die if I told them I wanted some "Deep Throat" for my birthday hahahahaha! Also, whoever posted grumpy cat made my night! He's so cute! If I found a grumpy cat I would adopt him on the spot!


 Oh yeah, Nars blush is DIRTY. My mom always laughs at me when I tell her what blush color I'm using. 



> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agree, the Nars shade names are just nasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I remember as a child receiving a phone call from the video store, they asked for my older brother and when I said I would take a message, the person actually told me that ,,"he has a copy of Deep Throat 3 overdue and needs to return it"!  Imagine my mom when her 8 year old asked her what that meant..lol
> ...


 Ohhhhh that is so wonderful! and inappropriate. and hilarious!



> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something really weird that I've never experienced before is that the amika nourishing mask gave me tangles! The last time I even remember getting tangles was when I was about 6 years old. It has to be the mask, not really sure how it could actually cause tangles, but it's the only thing in my routine I changed up. Won't be using it anymore, my hair is really thick and wavy and these tangles were like a bird's nest and painful to comb out... Really big knots and hair balls, totally unexpected that a mask could cause that!


 So weird! That thing works really well for me, I use it as a deep conditioner, but the No 9 mask actually made my hair frizzier!! Wtf! Hair masks are so hit or miss!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the amika mask, but there is a Redken deep conditioning mask that everyone I know was raving about, and it gave me the serious tangles. Odd.


 Which Redkin one? I use their anti-snap detangler and looove it.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 18, 2012)

Which Amika mask is everyone talking about?  I bought one after everyone was raving on it here and 1. One of the first ingredients is Dimethicone and 2. It made my hair into a damn birds nest!  It was bizarre.  I don't usually use 'cones, but when I do my hair certainly doesn't tangle!  (I still use the Amika on occasion for the smell, true facts)


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine was called the Amika Nourishing Mask. It does have dimethicone so I don't get why I was tangly. Do you have long, curly hair too?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 18, 2012)

I do..long and curly. My profile pic is a happy with my flat iron day moment lol.


----------



## steps2divadom (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No waiting. You just reactivate and get the next or current month's box.


 Great, thank you so much! That's what I was hoping to hear. 

Now I just hope that Jan's boxes don't make me cry with envy when I don't get one... ;-)


----------



## grayc (Dec 18, 2012)

oh what to do what to do... i've wanted to try the one love body serums.. and with that 30% off code and my $20 in BB points.. that makes that set $21... but i've never tried it.... 



and i was thinking of gifting myself a subscription with my points.. man; what a conundrum.


----------



## amidea (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh what to do what to do... i've wanted to try the one love body serums.. and with that 30% off code and my $20 in BB points.. that makes that set $21... but i've never tried it....
> 
> ...


 i've been dying to try it since it came out in whatever box it came out in... i finally got some in a trade and was super excited but i can't quite tell what the big deal is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i know everyone else seems to love it so maybe you will too?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been dying to try it since it came out in whatever box it came out in... i finally got some in a trade and was super excited but i can't quite tell what the big deal is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i know everyone else seems to love it so maybe you will too?


 Glad I'm not the only one!  I sampled it...in rose...smelled like an old lady.  



  And I couldn't tell a thing it did for my skin.  Not for me I guess!


----------



## grayc (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one!  I sampled it...in rose...smelled like an old lady.
> ...


 Yikes.. so maybe i should just stick to my normal plan and gift myself a subscription.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 18, 2012)

While I'm happy to shell out $$ for products, I will typically use a dupe. I don't see the point in paying X more $ when I know other products perform as well. I swapped my OLO serum to another member , but it arrived in the soggy baggie. So I stuck my finger in and tried what was there. Ok, but not amazeballs for me. I already have a few body oils I prefer, so why pay triple + for the same thing?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Legalista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Dec 18, 2012)

> oh what to do what to do... i've wanted to try the one love body serums.. and with that 30% off code and my $20 in BB points.. that makes that set $21... but i've never tried it....Â   and i was thinking of gifting myself a subscription with my points.. man; what a conundrum.


. I got the lavendar and neroli set without trying them first, and I love them! They sink and really quickly and are moisturizing without that residue lotion leaves. The scents were great, and the lavendar smells true to the plant instead of that fake lavendar scent that is everywhere. They aren't as moisturizing as something like the Shea terra lotions are, but are great for every day.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 18, 2012)

> While I'm happy to shell out $$ for products, I will typically use a dupe. I don't see the point in paying X more $ when I know other products perform as well. I swapped my OLO serum to another member , but it arrived in the soggy baggie. So I stuck my finger in and tried what was there. Ok, but not amazeballs for me. I already have a few body oils I prefer, so why pay triple + for the same thing?


 This is the first body oil/serum I've tried, and I definitely like it better than regular perfume - care to share the body oil brands you like? Pleasepleaseplease? I am also down with more affordable dupes, especially this time of year!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 18, 2012)

If anyone has the 12 benefits spray they don't want, let me know for a trade!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 18, 2012)

> This is the first body oil/serum I've tried, and I definitely like it better than regular perfume - care to share the body oil brands you like? Pleasepleaseplease? I am also down with more affordable dupes, especially this time of year!


 Lol, I use the plain old Nuetrogena body oil. Not glamorous, but I like it. I've tried Tigi Body by Bedhead oils..I find those at Ross/TJ Maxx all the time for super cheap and recently used up a bottle of oil by Zen Society. That was awesome stuff..there's a review somewhere around the threads lol. I guess I go cheap because I layer the moisturizers. In winter months, I like to slather a little oil on after bathing, then a layer of lotion/cream/butter. Oh, Avon..I used that brand several times, since a friend's mom used to sell it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i bought the rose one and i only got about 6 full body uses out of it (spraying it all over my body after a shower) so for that price i dont think it is worth it at all!!!!!!
> ...


 That's a bummer it didn't work for you!  I got about 4 (plus/minus) uses out of the sample - and the full-size is quite a bit larger (~10x's I think?).  I know I've used it more than 6 times and still have a lot left.  

It isn't as moisturizing as say argan oil, but I still find it improves my skin.  I don't use it every day.  I feel like a little can go a long way too. But it works great for me.  I do pole fitness as a hobby and have to be cautious when I use lotions (e.g. I don't use them 2 days before class) or I'll be a slippery "stripper" lol. The oil is great for me as it absorbs nicely and gives my skin some moisture but without the slickness of lotion.  I use it before bed as it smells super nice and luxurious.  On my elbows and knees I may put a little lotion over the oil sometimes but the oil has made my skin so much better this winter.  (I do use Josie Maran whipped body cream 1x a week all over and that stuff is a godsend.)

So far, I'm happy with it.  But I also got it 25% off and with points.  The regular price is WAY way too much IMO.  But the set at 30% off is fair IMO.

Lavender and rose both smell fantastic to me.  The neroli is fine, but I much prefer the scents of the other two more.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer it didn't work for you!  I got about 4 (plus/minus) uses out of the sample - and the full-size is quite a bit larger (~10x's I think?).  I know I've used it more than 6 times and still have a lot left.
> 
> ...


 I really want to try the rose scent. I've been wanting to try it forever but I haven't received it in any of my boxes and couldn't get it in a trade. 






I don't want to spend the $$ on the full size w/o knowing if I'll like it. I was going to try out the set but the set only comes in the neroli/lavender combo.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!!! my box finally came in today!!!

I got
-the cc cream which i was really excited to get but then i opened the box it came in and realized that the sample is about the size of my thumb lol
-i got the modelco lip gloss which is really nice and i think smells really good so im really excited to try that one out. maybe at the new years party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
-i got the nick chavez shampoo. Ill be trying that out tonight. im impressed by the size of the sample because i was expecting little magazine packets
-nicole richie perfume. im a little hesitant to try it because i find nothing special about the scent. but the fiance likes it so thats all that matters.
-and the hand sanitizers. idk how i feel about getting hand sanitizers as a lifestyle extra lol but i guess theyll come in handy in my purse.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone else having a hard time contacting BB (via email or phone)? I'm not getting a response and it's been a week.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else having a hard time contacting BB (via email or phone)? I'm not getting a response and it's been a week.


 Twitter?

This is part of why I just canceled (yesterday). I wrote about how "my friends" aka you guys, had such a hard time getting in contact with them and that they need to fix their CS inconsistencies stat!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twitter?
> 
> This is part of why I just canceled (yesterday). I wrote about how "my friends" aka you guys, had such a hard time getting in contact with them and that they need to fix their CS inconsistencies stat!


Good idea! My yearly subscription ended last month but I had the brilliant idea to purchase a Dec box lol. Now I am trying to figure out when it'll be shipped. Thanks.

NVM, I just got through a call!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 18, 2012)

It's just now dawning on me that the OLO serum is used mostly as a moisturizer not a perfume like I originally thought, lol.  Maybe that's why I liked it so much - usually perfumes go one of two ways on me - either they evaporate/disappear in 5 minutes and I feel like I wasted my money, or they are overbearing/too obnoxious to wear and I feel like I wasted my money.

The body serum, I just spritzed on my wrist/arms and rubbed it in and it was subtle but I could still smell it.

So used like that, a little goes a much longer way...that's why I loved it!  /dork


----------



## denise89 (Dec 18, 2012)

I was skeptical to eat the dark chocolate peppermint fortune cookie that came in my box, since I hate dark chocolate! But I decided to try it and it was so delicious!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 18, 2012)

Got my Birchbox two days early! That fortune cookie was AMAZING. I got the ModelCo gloss in Showgirl Red. If anyone wants to trade for it, please let me know. 

Edit: I just opened the Fresh Citron de Vigne perfume to put it on. Much to my surprise, it's a spray! I thought it was going to be a mini rollerball. So cool. _This_ is a deluxe sample, Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! BB didn't screw up my order this time! Just received my Shea Terra Rooibos &amp; Berries, and Gingered Pumpkin!

I ended up getting all 4 of these from the BB shop for $16, helluvadeal! I wish they carried more flavors!


----------



## JessP (Dec 18, 2012)

Just wanted to share this with the Chocopod-lovers out there - I drove by one of the Chuau chocolate cafes this afternoon and thought of you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got my welcome box:

amika nourishing mask

color club put a pin it it (just got this in a trade!)

harvey prince yogini

theBalm mary-lou manizer

twistband (greenish yellow)

and finally, a tili bag!

call me crazy but I've been wanting a tili bag for forever


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share this with the Chocopod-lovers out there - I drove by one of the Chuau chocolate cafes this afternoon and thought of you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered a few of the sampler sets..one is stashed away for a Christmas present, but my two teen brothers demolished the chocolate..I got to try two of them and BAM! Lol, they were gone and apparently pretty tasty from the feedback I got..So much for stocking stuffers!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 18, 2012)

Any codes out there that are still working?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has the 12 benefits spray they don't want, let me know for a trade!


 if you find somebody to trade with, I would recommend putting it into a different bottle. It has one of those spray tips that makes a stream instead of a mist, annoying for hair products


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my welcome box:
> 
> ...


 omg, I love Yogini! I usually go for sweet vanilla scents, so it's wayyy out of my norm, but there's just something about it I love.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share this with the Chocopod-lovers out there - I drove by one of the Chuau chocolate cafes this afternoon and thought of you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oohhhhhh where is this??? I want to go to there.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone else who got the Sampar sample have difficulties getting the pump to start?  It took me like 2 minutes of pumping for it to start spurting out.  Looks like a good size sample...but who knows how much is in there...I hope it isn't one of those dinky samples in a big giant bottle.  BUT...the bit that I squirted out smells nice and feels good on the face.  Not sure I'd pay full price for a bottle though...like those Vitamin capsules from a couple months ago...loved them, but I can't see me forking over that much for a month's supply of those either.  :


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 18, 2012)

And still no chocopods in the BB store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I check several times a day, too.  LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

WTF.

I'm on my gift sub and BB kicked me out before I even got to review my December products. )&lt; I WANTED THOSE POINTS. *sends angry email* I was going to resub but this is just... really pissing me off. I was going to pick it back up in January because I can't deal with this much mail in January in the process of moving.


----------



## JessP (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oohhhhhh where is this??? I want to go to there.


 This is the one at the Del Mar Highlands Town Center, but there's one in Encinitas and somewhere else I think, too!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And still no chocopods in the BB store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I check several times a day, too.  LOL


 
mee tooooooo!!!! I just gave in and ordered a few individual potato chip ones that are available since I know I definitely like those, and I have my 9 month code that expires tomorrow (They only gave me three days to use it! - I feel like thats super lame.. I could have sworn the other months I had at least a week 




)


----------



## zorabell (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my 9 month code and I almost forgot about it! I was disappointed to find out that I didn't get the normal amount of time to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning on using it to buy the clairsonic mia so I think I should do that now before I forget. On another note I just got my November BB and I was surprised to find that I love the neroli OLO! So I am thinking about grabbing one of these but I may hold off until later.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't gotten my 6 month code yet, but I'm flat broke right now (literally zero dollars and zero cents in my bank account O_O), so I'm just going to remind them when I have money again, provided they don't send it to me now that I've mentioned I haven't gotten it yet *knocks on wood*.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 19, 2012)

So i got my three month code exactly two months and nine days into my subscription. With less than twenty four hours to redeem it. Wtf birchbox.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 19, 2012)

> So i got my three month code exactly two months and nine days into my subscription. With less than twenty four hours to redeem it. Wtf birchbox.


 If you contact them, bb has been really good in the past about using the code for longer.


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 19, 2012)

So terribly frustrated with birchbox and their phone lines. All I can picture is all the cs girls braiding each others hair and putting on makeup while the phones ring and ring! Bah! *lesigh*


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

So, i'm a bit frustrated and I needed some help from you all. I emailed BB about my box switch and they replied back this morning. Now I have to ask, was the Rent the Runway coupon in EVERYONE'S box? Because I for sure did not think it was but this is the email that I received from them:

Hi Destini,

Thanks for writing in. I'm so sorry for any confusion! *The Rent the Runway coupon was in all of the boxes this month as an extra*, and was not something that was delineated by profile. This did not replace any of the samples you should have received.

However, I am so sorry about the site mixup! You did receive the items you were meant to receive, however we uploaded the incorrect list to your account. I have fixed this so that you have an accurate sample history and you can now leave reviews on all of your samples. Please let me know if I may assist you from here. I will be more than happy to help!

Have a great holiday!

xo

Nicole
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, i'm a bit frustrated and I needed some help from you all. I emailed BB about my box switch and they replied back this morning. Now I have to ask, was the Rent the Runway coupon in EVERYONE'S box? Because I for sure did not think it was but this is the email that I received from them:
> 
> ...


 I was under the impression that it was in everyone's box. I got one in box 26.


----------



## angela8815 (Dec 19, 2012)

IDK if this has been said or asked before but, is my CC cream the only one with a HORRIBLE smell to it? I put it on this morning for the first time and I can like smell it on my face


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angela8815* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IDK if this has been said or asked before but, is my CC cream the only one with a HORRIBLE smell to it? I put it on this morning for the first time and I can like smell it on my face


I've seen quite a few people mention this!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

The CC cream has an orangy herbal scent, not for everyone, but I didn't mind it. It doesn't smell like garbage or poo, more like an herbal store or apothecary.. but not at all impressed by the coverage. I initially liked how thick it was and the color out of the tube, but all the various BB creams I've used/tried have been better coverage wise and less polarizing in the scent dept.


----------



## grayc (Dec 19, 2012)

So i really looked at my past 4 boxes.. $40 worth of samples to see what have i REALLY loved/life changing products vs stuff i will never use.  i feel like in every box i've at least received one "life changing" product (even if it was the ChocoPod).  So to me; i'd say BB is worth it





*Life Changing / LOVED!*
Beauty Blender
Stila all over shimmer
ModelCo Lip Gloss in Nude
Oscar Blandi Spray
Color Club Gray
ChocoPod
Frownies

*Used/Really Enjoyed*
Twistband
Tili Bag
21 Drops
Luna Bar

*Tried but not for me*
Marie Veronique Organic Oil
Go Sleep Over Kit
Juice B CC Cream

*Um; No thanks*
Kate Spade Twirl
Chantecaille Gloss (just not my color)
DDF Pore Minimizer
Atelier Cologne Rose
Miracle Skin
Cartier Parfumes (2)
Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo


----------



## alphaloria (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else who got the Sampar sample have difficulties getting the pump to start?  It took me like 2 minutes of pumping for it to start spurting out.  Looks like a good size sample...but who knows how much is in there...I hope it isn't one of those dinky samples in a big giant bottle.  BUT...the bit that I squirted out smells nice and feels good on the face.  Not sure I'd pay full price for a bottle though...like those Vitamin capsules from a couple months ago...loved them, but I can't see me forking over that much for a month's supply of those either.  :


For me, that is the fun part of sampling services. I get to try some expensive stuff I would never spend money on, and I don't even have to feel bad about using it up because there will be another one soon enough!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And still no chocopods in the BB store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I check several times a day, too.  LOL


They've been in the store - I ordered 7 last week and was thinking about ordering more today. It says they are out of stock and to join the waitlist, but you can add them to your cart and order and they'll show up! I don't think their computer people updated the page correctly so the waitlist button and the add to cart button both show up on the page.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was under the impression that it was in everyone's box. I got one in box 26.


 Oh okay, well that's good then. I just wanted to make sure because I had only seen it in a few boxes


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For me, that is the fun part of sampling services. I get to try some expensive stuff I would never spend money on, and I don't even have to feel bad about using it up because there will be another one soon enough!


 
Yes!  This is true!  But I'd hate for my HG item to be a $200 moisturizer.  hah!  I have tons of stuff between all my boxes to use up...and more to come.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They've been in the store - I ordered 7 last week and was thinking about ordering more today. It says they are out of stock and to join the waitlist, but you can add them to your cart and order and they'll show up! I don't think their computer people updated the page correctly so the waitlist button and the add to cart button both show up on the page.


 Well shoot!  But...YAY!  I just ordered 2 for stocking stuffers...if they arrive in time...if not, my husband and I won't be sad to eat them after Christmas.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  THANKS for the tip!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh and I upgraded to a yearly sub.  



  Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## katcole (Dec 19, 2012)

I  didnt think  my first birchbox was worth it but jessicaMarie, you were so postive, thank you for making a nice video. I canceled mine.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The CC cream has an orangy herbal scent, not for everyone, but I didn't mind it. It doesn't smell like garbage or poo, more like an herbal store or apothecary.. but not at all impressed by the coverage. I initially liked how thick it was and the color out of the tube, but all the various BB creams I've used/tried have been better coverage wise and less polarizing in the scent dept.


 i noticed a smell in my cc cream and it wasn't that bad to me imo. i bought the olay cc cream at ulta the other day and i got good coverage.


----------



## amidea (Dec 19, 2012)

i just opened up the cc cream and sadly it's very wrong for my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if anyone is interested in the warm glow, let me know.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone posted that you can order them!  even though it says they're out.  I put in an order for 2.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

IDK about the codes....I didn't use mine.  *shock*  But I did use my husband's.  heh


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The CC cream has an orangy herbal scent, not for everyone, but I didn't mind it. It doesn't smell like garbage or poo, more like an herbal store or apothecary.. but not at all impressed by the coverage. I initially liked how thick it was and the color out of the tube, but all the various BB creams I've used/tried have been better coverage wise and less polarizing in the scent dept.


 I haven't tried mine yet because I've been so busy with finals and packing but that scent sounds tolerable to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wouldn't mind light coverage because I actually usually don't use any face makeup so I'm sure I'll enjoy trying my sample, BUT I probably won't end up investing in the actual product since it's pricey and doesn't seem like it'd wow me.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

The chocopods are back in stock! I just cashed in my points and got a box


----------



## diana16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Everytime i try to add the chocopods to my cart it says they are out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everytime i try to add the chocopods to my cart it says they are out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The chocopods are back in stock! I just cashed in my points and got a box


 just purchased them too! they are delish!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

I've Tweeted Chuao Chocolatiers and Birchbox about it. Chuao replied with this:



> @*zadidoll* @*MakeupTalk* I'll let @*birchbox* answer, but very soon! Plan B: http://chuaochocolatier.com/7-pc-assorted-chocopod-box.html


 One of my FB followers just posted this on my wall in response.



> I just got an email that they are back!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2012)

So 29 cosmetics and birchbox want me to shell out $68-175 based on this measly sample? Oh puhleese! #nothappening


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

> i noticed a smell in my cc cream and it wasn't that bad to me imo. i bought the olay cc cream at ulta the other day and i got good coverage.


 Ooo.. will have to check it out.. how many shade offerings were there?  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I haven't tried mine yet because I've been so busy with finals and packing but that scent sounds tolerable to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wouldn't mind light coverage because I actually usually don't use any face makeup so I'm sure I'll enjoy trying my sample, BUT I probably won't end up investing in the actual product since it's pricey and doesn't seem like it'd wow me.


 I find the Dr. Jart has light coverage, but it is buildable. I didn't think this was..but it's thick and creamy, so you might like that. Because of my uneven complexion, I like more pigment. I usually dab a small amount of bb cream and then a little layer of full coverage foundation, plus corrector/concealer. I know, I'm a nut lol. On light days, a bb cream with a dab of concealer is enough.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo.. will have to check it out.. how many shade offerings were there?


 There are three I believe. Fair to light, light to medium, and medium to deep.  I'm NC40 at MAC and I got light to medium.  I like the coverage that it gives and it's around $22 at Ulta


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everytime i try to add the chocopods to my cart it says they are out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's odd, they are still showing "add to cart" on my end. Maybe try this link? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/chuao-chocolatier-7-chocopod-holiday-set


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> just purchased them too! they are delish!


 I'm dying for them to get here, like now! This will be my first time trying them


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

> There are three I believe. Fair to light, light to medium, and medium to deep. Â I'm NC40 at MAC and I got light to medium. Â I like the coverage that it gives and it's around $22 at Ulta


 Nice..never been inside Ulta. Closest one is several towns over and we're getting wet snow where I live, so I stay close to home. I'll just check local big box stores to see if they've got it on shelves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying for them to get here, like now! This will be my first time trying them


 I hope they are as good as everyone says! I have a set in my stocking just waiting to be demolished lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice..never been inside Ulta. Closest one is several towns over and we're getting wet snow where I live, so I stay close to home. I'll just check local big box stores to see if they've got it on shelves.


 Wet snow huh? It's 79 in Austin TX today, with a fire weather warning! High of 60 and sunny projected for Christmas day! I actually have the air conditioning on LOL


----------



## diana16 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish we had snow! Im in east texas and it feels like spring!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

Girls, every dum dum with 4 wheel drive thinks they're invincible. But funny how my neighbor manages to stick his Suburban in the ditch and I keep on "truckin" in my front wheel drive sedan lol! Mid 30's here and warming up during the day, since it's more rain now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we had snow! Im in east texas and it feels like spring!


 I know right? Austin here and I've got the a/c on!


----------



## lunadust (Dec 19, 2012)

still no update on tracking for a purchase I made almost a week and a half ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

> still no update on tracking for a purchase I made almost a week and a half ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My last order was made Dec 1st? It took over a business week, almost two before arriving. My tracking never updated til the day of delivery. Holiday season is a flippin' mess for shipping!


----------



## Lisa N (Dec 19, 2012)

> I know right? Austin here and I've got the a/c on!


 I just moved to Ft. Worth from Chicago, so I'm loving this!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just moved to Ft. Worth from Chicago, so I'm loving this!


 I moved from Nashville TN to Austin TX in 2010.....I kinda miss having 'seasons', but I do hate cold weather.....then again I hate really HOT weather too, and summer of 2011 we had like 100 days over 100 degrees in a row! So it has it's plusses and negatives I guess lol


----------



## astokes (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know right? Austin here and I've got the a/c on!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I find the Dr. Jart has light coverage, but it is buildable. I didn't think this was..but it's thick and creamy, so you might like that. Because of my uneven complexion, I like more pigment. I usually dab a small amount of bb cream and then a little layer of full coverage foundation, plus corrector/concealer. I know, I'm a nut lol. On light days, a bb cream with a dab of concealer is enough.


 I've never tried the Dr. Jart or any BB or CC cream lol, which is why I'm interested in trying out the CC cream eventually. As for liquid foundation, I did give the UD naked foundation a try from samples I got but it was super cakey on me even though I only used a tiny bit and it flaked off too.. So gross. I have a little pot of the "Superbalanced Powder Makeup" from Clinique that I use on days where I have a mild breakout just to take away the redness, 9 days out of 10 I'm bare faced (aka no foundation/powder) with just some eyeliner/eyeshadow and lipstick.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right? Austin here and I've got the a/c on!


 lol same thing here in Houston! Crazy how it's supposed to drop 50(!!!) degrees overnight.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

I think my top picks so far would be a cross tie between the Dr. Jart premium and Boscia bb creams. I liked the consistency and thought the coverage was great and easy to build up. I could use both with a spot of concealer(under eye circles and acne flair ups) and feel pretty comfortable about coverage vs foundation. No issues with caking and my skin felt moisturized, too. I usually put some loose powder on, since I feel all the bb creams I've used leave me a bit dewy. I'm using up a tube of the waterfuse now and will probably try to buy one of the two I just mentioned next. There is the Wei cc cream, too. I liked that, but found it almost too light for me. I had to use some liquid bronzer to warm that up and even out my tone. Guess I'm not so pale after all lol. Although, it was summer and early fall when I was experimenting. My winter skin coloring may fair better with it now.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my top picks so far would be a cross tie between the Dr. Jart premium and Boscia bb creams. I liked the consistency and thought the coverage was great and easy to build up. I could use both with a spot of concealer(under eye circles and acne flair ups) and feel pretty comfortable about coverage vs foundation. No issues with caking and my skin felt moisturized, too. I usually put some loose powder on, since I feel all the bb creams I've used leave me a bit dewy. I'm using up a tube of the waterfuse now and will probably try to buy one of the two I just mentioned next.
> 
> There is the Wei cc cream, too. I liked that, but found it almost too light for me. I had to use some liquid bronzer to warm that up and even out my tone. Guess I'm not so pale after all lol. Although, it was summer and early fall when I was experimenting. My winter skin coloring may fair better with it now.


PBI-I used my sample of the Dr. Jart waterfuse today and one of my coworkers actually stopped me and said "You have such a nice complexion, what cream do you use?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And...I don't really have a nice complexion so I think it was probably the Dr.Jart BB cream! I really do like it...it is enough coverage that your skin looks more even but not really like you are wearing makeup....I did use a finishing powder on top that I love as well (Laura Mercier finishing powder)....

@Norther (think it was you that posted on this a few days ago) I did end up trying the Kerastase leave in treatment and flat ironed my hair to test it out and it is pretty darn awesome!  I ended up using an amount about the size of a quarter, maybe just a tiny bit more for my shoulder length hair and it really helped to smooth out the cuticle...I really needed a trim on my ends and I think this made it look a little less frazzled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Norther (think it was you that posted on this a few days ago) I did end up trying the Kerastase leave in treatment and flat ironed my hair to test it out and it is pretty darn awesome!  I ended up using an amount about the size of a quarter, maybe just a tiny bit more for my shoulder length hair and it really helped to smooth out the cuticle...I really needed a trim on my ends and I think this made it look a little less frazzled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, awesome! I'll start out with the same amount and if I feel like I need any more I'll just use a bit more. I totally need a trim too but I'm terrified to go to my hairdresser because of my new piercing lol. Last time I had new ear piercings and I went to her, she kept knocking into them even though I asked her to be careful. I've only flat ironed my hair once in the past month so I'm waiting to use it when I actually will be using heat on my hair lol. Been keeping it up/in a braid to keep it out of my piercing, so no need to straighten it.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so angry with my shipping this month. Hasn't moved in 11 days, but I do have to say I never have had any problems with CS which shocks me when I read all these stories about how they have been absolutely terrible. I am getting sent a replacement box but I'm praying it has the lipgloss I was meant to get in my original box! Hopefully I get both boxes!


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they are as good as everyone says! I have a set in my stocking just waiting to be demolished lol


 Same here!  I think it's pretty hard to mess up chocolate though so I have high hopes


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Girls, every dum dum with 4 wheel drive thinks they're invincible. But funny how my neighbor manages to stick his Suburban in the ditch and I keep on "truckin" in my front wheel drive sedan lol! Mid 30's here and warming up during the day, since it's more rain now.


 Truer words have never been spoken.



 People here in Chicago drive ridiculously stupid and whats worse is they pick the worst weather to do it!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 19, 2012)

I really like the smashbox BB Cream. I just wish it wasn't so stinkin' expensive! It has medium coverage for me &amp; it really evens out my splotchy skin tone. I've been looking for a really great concealer that won't make me look orange or break me out (mostly for the bags under my eyes that comes from having 6 kids!). What do you ladies recommend?


----------



## mallomar (Dec 19, 2012)

Guess I might be in the minority for liking the Juice CC Cream! I used points and the RTR code to order it a few days ago. I didn't think the smell was bad and I'm happy with the way it looks. I guess I go for light coverage.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess I might be in the minority for liking the Juice CC Cream! I used points and the RTR code to order it a few days ago. I didn't think the smell was bad and I'm happy with the way it looks. I guess I go for light coverage.


I cancelled my sub a couple of months ago, but I still steal the things my mom won't use out of her sub. She gave me her CC Cream, and I haven't tried it yet, but I can't wait to try it. I really likes the Wei Beauty CC Cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess I might be in the minority for liking the Juice CC Cream! I used points and the RTR code to order it a few days ago. I didn't think the smell was bad and I'm happy with the way it looks. I guess I go for light coverage.


 i like it too but i'm not shelling out $39 for it, lol


----------



## Legalista (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess I might be in the minority for liking the Juice CC Cream! I used points and the RTR code to order it a few days ago. I didn't think the smell was bad and I'm happy with the way it looks. I guess I go for light coverage.


 I love it! But I have some other makeup to finish up before purchasing!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like the smashbox BB Cream. I just wish it wasn't so stinkin' expensive! It has medium coverage for me &amp; it really evens out my splotchy skin tone.
> 
> I've been looking for a really great concealer that won't make me look orange or break me out (mostly for the bags under my eyes that comes from having 6 kids!). What do you ladies recommend?


 I have terrible circles (like purple) from allergies and I find anything with yellow pigment is helpful...In the summer when my allergies were super bad I had to use Benefit's Lemon-aide (which is supposed to be a lid primer) to counteract the circles...I'm using lancome's corrector now and over foundation it does the trick! I'm not prone to break outs but I get really terrible rashes from a lot of skin products and neither of those products bothered me! I also like the basic covergirl concealers if you are looking for a good drug store brand...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

I can never figure out if you're supposed to put concealer on under eye circles first....of after your foundation/BB cream? No matter how I do it, it always looks bad :/ I need the secrets girls!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my color club nail polish mini today and the brush is totally jacked up. Sigh... https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/172064/width/200/height/400[/iM


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

> I got my color club nail polish mini today and the brush is totally jacked up. Sigh... https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/172064/width/200/height/400[/iM


 Omg thats crazy looking! I would send that pic to color club and ask for a replacement mini brush.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i like it too but i'm not shelling out $39 for it, lol


 That's how I felt about the Miracle Skin Transformer.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got my box today. I thought it was pretty good, until it got here. Now, I am really impressed. The shampoo is travel size. The firming serum is quite a bit, too. And I already had a little Mary-Louminizer, but that's not their fault. I love using it for eyeshadow, so I am actually happy to get an extra. They sent me two La Fresh face cloths, so that's something. The Juicy Couture fragrance really does smell like hairspray. lol I mean, there is some hair spray that smells exactly like it. Good to know. Anyway, I really do love my Birchbox for being so consistently good every month for only $10.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can never figure out if you're supposed to put concealer on under eye circles first....of after your foundation/BB cream? No matter how I do it, it always looks bad :/ I need the secrets girls!


 It can be done either way! It's all personal preference. I see most people using their fingers to help warm up the product and blend it better


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my color club nail polish mini today and the brush is totally jacked up. Sigh...


 Wow..I've never seen a brush that bad 




 Definitely contact the company. I really don't see how that got past them


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my color club nail polish mini today and the brush is totally jacked up. Sigh...


 I was like "why did they send you the top part of a carrot stalk?" and then I realized it was the brush. Email them!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can never figure out if you're supposed to put concealer on under eye circles first....of after your foundation/BB cream? No matter how I do it, it always looks bad :/ I need the secrets girls!


 I always put in on after because then you don't need to use as much- I put 3 small dots where it is the darkest then pat it in with my ring finger until blended. Then I layer until I'm happy with it. I've seen contouring tutorials though where they put it on first and have it look almost white then put foundation on top to bring the color back down...I don't have time to spend 1 hour just on my face contouring in the morning though so I do primer, foundation, concealer and it generally works...


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 20, 2012)

I placed an order on the 10th and then on the 11th the tracking updated to the "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and nothing has changed since then. Should I give it a few more days, or should I contact someone and should it be BB or USPS? Sorry for the questions, I'm just a little lost.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order on the 10th and then on the 11th the tracking updated to the "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and nothing has changed since then. Should I give it a few more days, or should I contact someone and should it be BB or USPS? Sorry for the questions, I'm just a little lost.


 You should absolutely contact someone. I placed an order on the 12th that I got on the 15th.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, so. My boxes are scheduled to be delivered today, in Caldwell, ID...They were in Boise on Tuesday, which is the main stop before Caldwell, usually I get it the next day. BOTH tracking numbers are now showing that they are in Denver, CO. I tracked thru USPS site to confirm. WTF is going on?! I'm hoping my boxes will be in my mailbox today, if not, I'll be calling to find out why my boxes came into the state, then left again to go to CO. I actually thought I would have them for christmas. I'm so livid right now, I'm just hoping its a mistake.

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
20 Dec 2012 04:40 Package processed by local post office
DENVER, CO 18 Dec 2012 06:50 Shipment Acceptance at PO
BOISE, ID 17 Dec 2012 11:02 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
TWIN FALLS, ID 
Date
Description
Location
Dec 17 2012 Package transferred to Post Office BOISE, ID Dec 17 2012 Ready for post office entry West Valley City, UT Dec 15 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Dec 14 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Dec 14 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## mallomar (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i like it too but i'm not shelling out $39 for it, lol


 I used 200 points and the RTR code so I only paid $9, and I got a +2 sample pack too. Woohoo!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is so silly. I placed an order with them on Tuesday. It's here already. My birchbox? Still nowhere to be found!


----------



## lunadust (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order on the 10th and then on the 11th the tracking updated to the "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and nothing has changed since then. Should I give it a few more days, or should I contact someone and should it be BB or USPS? Sorry for the questions, I'm just a little lost.


 Did you talk to anyone? I ordered and got tracking on the same dates. Good thing I didn't need it for christmas!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg thats crazy looking! I would send that pic to color club and ask for a replacement mini brush.


 I sent an email...hopefully, they will send me a replacement.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

I received my welcome box for my 2nd sub. I got:

Color Club nail polish mini in Put a Pin in it

Amika Nourishing Mask

Mary-Lou Manizer (I'll trade this since I got this last month)

Harvey Prince Yogini

Twistband

Tili Bag

Can I leave feedback on welcome box items? I didn't see it anywhere on my account.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my welcome box for my 2nd sub. I got:
> 
> ...


 Yup, go to the item in the shop (click the item on your 'box' page), then click the 'write a review' button that is located under the price of the item, next to the social media sharing buttons.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, go to the item in the shop (click the item on your 'box' page), then click the 'write a review' button that is located under the price of the item, next to the social media sharing buttons.


 Nothing shows up on my box page...It just shows "Your first box is shipping soon" etc. Does that mean it will eventually update?


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, so. My boxes are scheduled to be delivered today, in Caldwell, ID...They were in Boise on Tuesday, which is the main stop before Caldwell, usually I get it the next day. BOTH tracking numbers are now showing that they are in Denver, CO. I tracked thru USPS site to confirm. WTF is going on?! I'm hoping my boxes will be in my mailbox today, if not, I'll be calling to find out why my boxes came into the state, then left again to go to CO. I actually thought I would have them for christmas. I'm so livid right now, I'm just hoping its a mistake.
> 
> ...


 Having lived in West Valley, UT with a former postal worker, I can confirm that the mail system is actually pretty good there. I have no idea what the heck is up with your packages, but I'd definitely contact someone soon.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing shows up on my box page...It just shows "Your first box is shipping soon" etc. Does that mean it will eventually update?


 Possibly, since you have already received your box...I would call the BB office and ask them to manually update your box contents. This also happened to my friend for whom I purchased a gift subscription. They updated it when she called.

Side note: When they did update her box contents, it showed different items than what they had sent her. So she called them back and they sent her another box with the contents that they updated her page with. Just an FYI, if that happens, call them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so silly. I placed an order with them on Tuesday. It's here already. My birchbox? Still nowhere to be found!


 Lucky!  I placed an order on Tuesday and it's still hanging out in Jersey.  That + snowpocalypse in WI just may = no Naked Princess Lipgloss in my stocking this year.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!  I placed an order on Tuesday and it's still hanging out in Jersey.  That + snowpocalypse in WI just may = no Naked Princess Lipgloss in my stocking this year.


 That is stinky! I got the Lavanilla body lotion and it smells yummy! I witched BB out for not putting the Princess gloss ingredients on their website, turns out I'm allergic to it, but before that I thought it was a REALLY pretty color! Do you still have power? My friends lost it, but it's back on now.


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you still have power? My friends lost it, but it's back on now.


 It hasn't gone out for an extended period, but it's been flickering for the past 4 hours...just testing us &amp; making us nervous.  My in-laws just called, and theirs has been out for over an hour.  Fingers crossed it stays on here!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2012)

My Birchbox came today. Love this box much better than the original box picked for me.


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone been able to do a review and get points for the Tweezerman Filemate?

I got one in my box and BB's website says if I review the item I'll get points (that blue banner on the product page), but there is no way to review the item and CS said there isn't feedback on 'extras' (though they gave me points last month for reviewing an extra).

Just wondering if anyone's seeing something different, thanks.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to do a review and get points for the Tweezerman Filemate?
> 
> ...


 I would email them.  I already reviewed and got points on that item, but now the review button is completely gone.  Also, I think we have been able to review all the extras after the notecards in the gossip girl box (not including this month when people couldn't review their lotion extra, because it was the same product as the larger item in the box, only a different scent.)


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are there any birchbox codes??


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox came today. Love this box much better than the original box picked for me.


 Did you know they were swapping your box? I'm still kind of hoping they switch mine by accident, because it doesn't appeal to me at all.

Just went to look, it switched!!! WOOHOO! Now if this had been my original box, I wouldn't have canceled. Hmmm, have to see what actually shows up in my mailbox.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## fanchette (Dec 20, 2012)

I made two orders with BB last weekend, one right after the other using a % off code (dont remember which one) and the rtr10 code. I ordered my clarisonic mia and a +2 pack first, then some other misc stuff second (another +2 pack, stila pallete, chaou bar and Mighty leaf tropical green). I got the shipping notice for the clarisonic the next day, and then the one for the other the day after. Now, the second order is almost to me (Boise, ID - a couple of hours away) and the other is still in jersey, and of course its the Clarisonic that in NJ! Its supposed to be my christmas present.

pout

pout

pout

dumb shipping

pout

/end rant

On a positive note, I got about $195 worth of stuff for about $75... so I guess I should stop complaining.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After the fact - well after the whole "oops, your box is delayed" I checked and saw it was a different box - originally 8 I believe then switched to 2.


 Box twins! Easily one of the best boxes I've gotten. I really like it.


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually I did email BB and I was told that they aren't collecting feedback for that item. :/ I guess I'll try emailing them again?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

I just wanted to update. I had contacted BB about my Lashem being empty... and they are out of samples but did send me 100 points. Very fair. So far CS is 1/1 for me.


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 20, 2012)

> I received my welcome box for my 2nd sub. I got: Color Club nail polish mini in Put a Pin in it Amika Nourishing Mask Mary-Lou Manizer (I'll trade this since I got this last month) Harvey Prince Yogini Twistband Tili Bag Can I leave feedback on welcome box items? I didn't see it anywhere on my account.


 I bought a gift sub and claimed it my account last week. Today I got this EXACT same welcome box. Problem is I've received a December box already. I thought I would get a welcome box in January. I don't even think I'm going to be able to review these items. My page is showing my first december box. Plus I've already received the hair mask, polish, and twistband in past boxes, and I've only had BB for 2 months. The repeats and losing out on points is really bumming me out!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok so I decided I want two BBs. How do I go about getting my second one? I know I need a second email address, but does it need to be a different name? Details on how to do this please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I decided I want two BBs. How do I go about getting my second one? I know I need a second email address, but does it need to be a different name? Details on how to do this please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i just created a second account with a different e-mail address. everything else remained the same and i got different boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

> Ok so I decided I want two BBs. How do I go about getting my second one? I know I need a second email address, but does it need to be a different name? Details on how to do this please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have 2...I use the same name, same address, same bank acccount, different email. I joined the wait list under the secondary email and waited for an invitation, but you can also gift that account with a subscription, I believe.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh man I was hoping I wouldn't have to wait again. I waited 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I was hoping I wouldn't have to wait again. I waited 5 weeks!!!


 you don't if you buy the second account a gift sub with your primary account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like the smashbox BB Cream. I just wish it wasn't so stinkin' expensive! It has medium coverage for me &amp; it really evens out my splotchy skin tone.
> 
> I've been looking for a really great concealer that won't make me look orange or break me out (mostly for the bags under my eyes that comes from having 6 kids!). What do you ladies recommend?


 Amazing Cosmetics is well, amazing, a bit pricey though. However a tube will last you a long time. You can get it at Sephora. 

Also IT cosmetics is supposed to have a pretty fantastic concealer too.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 20, 2012)

> I received my welcome box for my 2nd sub. I got: Color Club nail polish mini in Put a Pin in it Amika Nourishing Mask Mary-Lou Manizer (I'll trade this since I got this last month) Harvey Prince Yogini Twistband Tili Bag Can I leave feedback on welcome box items? I didn't see it anywhere on my account.


 I gifted myself a second BB and was unable to leave feedback for my welcome box.. so I called customer service and was told that feedback is not available on welcome boxes but that next month I could.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gifted myself a second BB and was unable to leave feedback for my welcome box.. so I called customer service and was told that feedback is not available on welcome boxes but that next month I could.


 What a load of BS. I was able to leave feedback on my welcome box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a load of BS. I was able to leave feedback on my welcome box.


 Me too. And my friend....


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any birchbox codes??


 There is rtr10 which is $10 off $35 and there is bbshop for free shipping. Hope that helps


----------



## Linnake (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone gotten Box 25? 

Mine had two packets of Pillow Soft Curls but I'm irritated that they have 'FREE' stamped on them!
 
The perkect mascara sample is messed up, all the product is stuck at one end of the tube and so I can't coat the wand and it's really hard to apply it correctly!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Dec 21, 2012)

Was either of your boxes switched because of shipping problems? If so I'm throwing a party. I'm getting a replacement box this month plus most likely my original box which has a full sized lipgloss!


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 21, 2012)

Just needed to complain my shipping for an order I placed on the 12 hasn't updated and I was really counting on it to be here by today so dissapointing leaving to CA for Christmas! Should I contact any one USPS or Bbox? MERRY CHRISTMAS to all you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 21, 2012)

I had the same issue but even though my tracking never updated from the warehouse my box came yesterday!


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 21, 2012)

Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope it's here before I leave today!


----------



## page5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Did anyone else think the Modelco lip gloss was awful? The only thing I love about it is the mirror on the side. The scent is too strong and I'm not liking the fake strawberry smell. When I pull out the applicator little strings of gloss come out with it and get all over the screw top and drip. It has zero staying power. I've been wearing it for three days and I'm very unimpressed with this product. 

My sister got the better end of this deal - I swapped her an Apothederm face cream for this gloss.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Having lived in West Valley, UT with a former postal worker, I can confirm that the mail system is actually pretty good there. I have no idea what the heck is up with your packages, but I'd definitely contact someone soon.


 Yeah I've been getting Birchbox for almost a year, actually a year in January, and I've never had a problem, ever. Its just odd that BOTH boxes turned around from Boise then showed up in Denver. Calling today when I get off work since I get off early.


----------



## Matahari (Dec 21, 2012)

> My Birchbox came today. Love this box much better than the original box picked for me.


 Me too! I got my Birchbox today. I originally had box #8 Cartier Baiser VolÃ© Eau de Parfum Cartier DÃ©claration D'un Soir FrowniesÂ® Eye Gels Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion TechnologyÂ® And got box #2 12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss NUXE Masque CrÃ¨me FraÃ®cheÂ® de BeautÃ©


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Duplicate post!


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how long a purchase will take to get here if I ordered a full size product yesterday??? will it be here before Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 21, 2012)

For those who wanted a FLO atomizer and didn't get one, they are $10 in the "grab and go" section at Ulta. Use your coupon and it's even less. I picked up a black one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who wanted a FLO atomizer and didn't get one, they are $10 in the "grab and go" section at Ulta. Use your coupon and it's even less. I picked up a black one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what I did, got mine for $5! They have black and pink


----------



## lindalou3 (Dec 21, 2012)

I hadn't realized it but I received the Ahava foot cream sample before.  BB sent me an email that they were sorry about the duplicate sample and gave me 100 points...I hadn't even emailed them about an issue!  When I checked my box list I did see the Ahava on there.  I was impressed that they did that without me mentioning it to them.  I figure we have issues with them a lot so I thought I'd post something when they do something right


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how long a purchase will take to get here if I ordered a full size product yesterday??? will it be here before Christmas


I ordered some stuff on Wednesday before their noon deadline for 12/24 delivery. I chose the free shipping option and I received a shipping notice today (12/21), saying that it was on the move and BB had actually processed/shipped my order on 12/20. Idk if it will get to me by 12/24 but BB shipped it priority and the USPS site said that if a package was shipped today 12/21 by priority it should be delivered to me by 12/24.  idk if this helps you but BB took about 2 days to process my order.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess I'll get my order by next christmas...


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope it gets here soon! thankyou for the help


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hadn't realized it but I received the Ahava foot cream sample before.  BB sent me an email that they were sorry about the duplicate sample and gave me 100 points...I hadn't even emailed them about an issue!  When I checked my box list I did see the Ahava on there.  I was impressed that they did that without me mentioning it to them.  I figure we have issues with them a lot so I thought I'd post something when they do something right


Same thing happened to me this month with a different product.  I was waiting to email them about in until after I got my box, just in case the website was wrong, but they ended up emailing me the day before my box arrived.  Made me pretty happy!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the one at the Del Mar Highlands Town Center, but there's one in Encinitas and somewhere else I think, too!


 Ohhhh I will have to look for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am working in Carlsbad now, so should be close!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 22, 2012)

> > I gifted myself a second BB and was unable to leave feedback for my welcome box.. so I called customer service and was told that feedback is not available on welcome boxes but that next month I could.
> 
> 
> What a load of BS. I was able to leave feedback on my welcome box.


 Yes, absolute BS. I got a welcome box in April, after I e-mailed Bb cs and they said I would get the themed box, and I was able to review the welcome box. I was pissed after I e-mailed them again and they said oh, you got a welcome box, that's how it's supposed to be, but all my products were reviewable, so I wasn't totally pissed off, just kinda.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gifted myself a second BB and was unable to leave feedback for my welcome box.. so I called customer service and was told that feedback is not available on welcome boxes but that next month I could.


 Is this new??

I gifted myself a BB this month (it was shipped the 28th of Nov) and could leave feedback on everything except the tili bag - just finished feedback yesterday as a matter of fact.  It did take a little while to update  - I received the box and had to wait a bit before the products actually showed on the bb page - but they did show up eventually and all feedback links (minus tili) were there then.  The picture still shows a generic bb box, but the products are listed individually below that.

Gifted my sister a sub back in Oct and she could leave feedback on all 3 of her boxes, too...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got my box, which was switched from the one they originally had listed, nad I love it! Too bad I canceled this month after seeing how not-me the original box was. This one fits with my profile much better, and I'm super happy with it. Probably the best box yet! Now I'm contemplating resubbing. UGH. Birchbox.. how you tempt me!


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 23, 2012)

Just have to vent. I put an order in on the 14th and got my shipping on the 17th but of course it took to the 19th to actually ship.. There is still zero update on it! It just shows that it departed the sort facility. Grrrrr I want to know where it's at!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 23, 2012)

So, I called USPS and their automated system says the numbers don't exist, awesome. Too long to wait to talk to someone. I call birchbox, get the whole "leave a vm" thing, then decide to send them an email. I sent them an email asking what was going on and why did my boxes (on both accounts) come into Boise, (which normally means I'd have them next day) then leave and go to Denver, CO. At the time I sent the email, they were being "Processed by Local Post Office" in Denver. I specifically asked if somehow they had put a wrong address on my boxes, and why would they go to Denver from Boise, when they belong here. I got a very quick, but canned response, which OF COURSE answered none of the questions I had asked.

*Dana, Dec 22 02:11 pm (EST):*

Hi Trish,

Thanks for writing in. I'm sorry for the trouble!

I see that your tracking information has updated since you reached out to us and your Birchbox should be in your care soon, as it shows as now being in Boise, ID. You can track that package here: http://www.ups-mi.net/packageID/PackageID.aspx?PID=9102969011966051382389

Please let me know if you need anything else. Have a great day and a happy holiday!

Best,

Dana
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps

JUST LAUNCHED: Score exclusive freebies in the Birchbox Bonus Shop. http://birch.ly/SzrVT3

Still need holiday gift ideas? Check out our Holiday Shop. http://birch.ly/XFWfA4

I KNOW THAT!!! I CAN READ THE TRACKING INFO!!!! Yes, my boxes are now both BACK in Boise, but nothing I said to them was addressed, they just did exactly what I was doing anyway, checked the tracking and wrote back. My boxes were supposed to be delivered on the 20th. Its the 23rd and still no boxes. They are back in Boise, but really?! I'm HOPING that I get them on the 24th, or I'll be more upset than I am now. Sometimes CS can be awesome, and other times they just suck. Why bother replying when you're not going to answer anything I asked and just give me a tracking update?! Ugh.

 
  




 Back to Top
Results for 9102969011966051382389                Help          



Print 
  PackageID: 
2389
Sequence Number: 
040981215121401950
Zip Code: 
83605
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5630
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 20 2012
       
 





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 9102969011966051382389*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
22 Dec 2012 03:29 Package processed by local post office
BOISE, ID 20 Dec 2012 04:10 Package processed by local post office
DENVER, CO 18 Dec 2012 06:50 Shipment Acceptance at PO
BOISE, ID 17 Dec 2012 11:02 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
TWIN FALLS, ID 
Date
Description
Location
Dec 17 2012 Package transferred to Post Office BOISE, ID Dec 17 2012 Ready for post office entry West Valley City, UT Dec 15 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Dec 14 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Dec 14 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

*Enter Tracking Numbers*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 23, 2012)

BB has nothing to do with USPS, or why/how your package goes where it goes...so there's really no answer they could give you on that.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB has nothing to do with USPS, or why/how your package goes where it goes...so there's really no answer they could give you on that.


 Actually, they could have answered me, because as I said before, I specifically asked them if they had put my correct address on the box or if maybe my boxes were addressed incorrectly. They should be able to tell me whether they sent my boxes to the address on my accounts, I'm aware they have nothing to do with USPS but I was trying to make sure that Birchbox didn't screw up something before they went to USPS.  

I think the problem is that nobody seems to read, they just skim and pull out of it what they want, and then reply accordingly. I never said they could have answered what USPS was doing with my package, I said my question wasn't addressed, instead they sent me a tracking update.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 23, 2012)

yep


----------



## gemstone (Dec 23, 2012)

> Actually, they could have answered me, because as I said before, I specifically asked them if they had put my correct address on the box or if maybe my boxes were addressed incorrectly. They should be able to tell me whether they sent my boxes to the address on my accounts, I'm aware they have nothing to do with USPS but I was trying to make sure that Birchbox didn't screw up something before they went to USPS.Â Â  I think the problem isÂ that nobody seems to read, they just skim and pull out of it what they want, and then reply accordingly. I never said they could have answered what USPS was doing with my package, I said my question wasn't addressed, instead they sent me a tracking update.


 Sometimes you get better info by tracking it through USPS once it transfers over. If you enter your tracking number there, it says your package is in Caldwell. Hopefully that is where it should be?


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys!!! My Juliette Has a Gun sample exploded all over me when I tried to open it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Will Birchbox send another if I ask? I was REALLY looking forward to trying it out...


----------



## diana16 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, they could have answered me, because as I said before, I specifically asked them if they had put my correct address on the box or if maybe my boxes were addressed incorrectly. They should be able to tell me whether they sent my boxes to the address on my accounts, I'm aware they have nothing to do with USPS but I was trying to make sure that Birchbox didn't screw up something before they went to USPS.
> 
> I think the problem is that nobody seems to read, they just skim and pull out of it what they want, and then reply accordingly. I never said they could have answered what USPS was doing with my package, I said my question wasn't addressed, instead they sent me a tracking update.


this happened to me last month, i live in texas and it decided to go to memphis after it was in my town. It arrived late but i didnt think of it as a big deal since i was going to get it either way. My BB tends to come to texas and then go to memphis and come back ;/


----------



## meaganola (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else think the Modelco lip gloss was awful? The only thing I love about it is the mirror on the side. The scent is too strong and I'm not liking the fake strawberry smell. When I pull out the applicator little strings of gloss come out with it and get all over the screw top and drip. It has zero staying power. I've been wearing it for three days and I'm very unimpressed with this product.
> 
> My sister got the better end of this deal - I swapped her an Apothederm face cream for this gloss.


 I got one in a swap last month, and I loved it -- but about a week or so ago, it started smelling weird.  Almost...  Metallic, maybe?  It could just be my nose (allergies and the lingering remnants of a cold, yay), but now I'm thinking it's just going to be used for the mirror.  I have a lot of glosses (just got the stila holiday set thanks to Birchbox points, plus Pixi stuff from LBB, plus a bunch of B&amp;BW squeezy tube glosses, plus I don't know how many others I've forgotten about), so not using this one isn't much of a loss.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 24, 2012)

cancelled birchbox i almost couldn't do it! BUT on the plus side i purchased 2 stila eye shadow pallets and my dads Christmas present practically free!D


----------



## lunadust (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just have to vent. I put an order in on the 14th and got my shipping on the 17th but of course it took to the 19th to actually ship.. There is still zero update on it! It just shows that it departed the sort facility. Grrrrr I want to know where it's at!


 Mine still just says info received from the 11th. Sigh.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box, which was switched from the one they originally had listed, nad I love it! Too bad I canceled this month after seeing how not-me the original box was. This one fits with my profile much better, and I'm super happy with it. Probably the best box yet! Now I'm contemplating resubbing. UGH. Birchbox.. how you tempt me!


 what did you get?


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 24, 2012)

did you ask the to switch it??


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys!!! My Juliette Has a Gun sample exploded all over me when I tried to open it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Will Birchbox send another if I ask? I was REALLY looking forward to trying it out...


 They are usually good about sending a replacement for damaged samples provided that they have it in stock. Be prepared to just receive points though because it seems nowadays they prefer to do that more often than sending stuff out. Email them!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes you get better info by tracking it through USPS once it transfers over. If you enter your tracking number there, it says your package is in Caldwell. Hopefully that is where it should be?


 definitely where it should be, just very late, but now I don't even need an answer from BB as to whether the wrong address was put on the box. I noticed that last night, because I do track both ways, especialy when it said it left Boise and went to Denver, I put the numbers in USPS and still said Denver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> USPS was no help lol.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this happened to me last month, i live in texas and it decided to go to memphis after it was in my town. It arrived late but i didnt think of it as a big deal since i was going to get it either way. My BB tends to come to texas and then go to memphis and come back ;/


 Thats weird. The only reason I freaked out is because (1) I wanted them before christmas, so I could give my daughter some of the things in them, but mostly because in 11 months of receiving bb and multiple other subs, that has never happened to me, and I panicked. I worried that the wrong address was somehow put on my box. Now that I know they're actually here and I should (hopefully) get them today, I'm calm haha.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are usually good about sending a replacement for damaged samples provided that they have it in stock. Be prepared to just receive points though because it seems nowadays they prefer to do that more often than sending stuff out. Email them!


 I sent them an email and they are sending me another one! Got to LOVE Birchbox customer service!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 24, 2012)

Sadly, the NUXE mask I got in my Birchbox broke me out something fierce. Although I do have wonky skin that likes to get spotty on occasion, nothing I can recollect has ever been the cause of a breakout besides hormones and genetics, so the fact that this broke me out is pretty amazing. I'm sad because I was super excited to try NUXE. I still want to try their lip balm that all the Youtube gurus rave about, but it's $20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm curious about Nuxe products, too. I tried the shimmer oil and loved it, perfect for summer. Put it on my hair and skin, now I want to try some other products by them. I wanted to get the balm, but I have so many to go through already.


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and they are sending me another one! Got to LOVE Birchbox customer service!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! I'm glad you get to try it out after all


----------



## msdollfaced (Dec 25, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas &amp; Happy Holidays!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 25, 2012)

> > this happened to me last month, i live in texas and it decided to go to memphis after it was in my town. It arrived late but i didnt think of it as a big deal since i was going to get it either way. My BB tends to come to texas and then go to memphis and come back ;/
> 
> 
> Thats weird. The only reason I freaked out is because (1) I wanted them before christmas, so I could give my daughter some of the things in them, but mostly because in 11 months of receiving bb and multiple other subs, that has never happened to me, and I panicked. I worried that the wrong address was somehow put on my box. Now that I know they're actually here and I should (hopefully) get them today, I'm calm haha.


 Mine went to Des Moines once. It said it was at the post office in Omaha, NE. Then later the same thing for Des Moines. I live in Council Bluffs, IA. Des Moines has a similar ZIP code.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what did you get?


 I ended up with Box 24


 Benefit it's potent! eye cream
Juliette Has A Gun Mad Madame
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
I'm very happy!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 25, 2012)

So tell us what the perfume smells like! Nobody has said...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So tell us what the perfume smells like! Nobody has said...


 It's pretty and musky. Pachuli and rose. It lasts for a long time. It's kind of sexy! I really like it! I'm totally getting the sample pack to see if there's one I love more. My entire family kept sniffing me all day telling me they liked it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you! Now I want to try it even more! Maybe I will get lucky next month. Sounds wonderful! And if you do not like Citizen Queen when you get the sample pack, please think of me and my trade list, LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 25, 2012)

p.s. With your sense of humor, you will find that ordering the sample pack is totally worth it if only for the translated-to-English scent descriptions that accompany each vial!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 26, 2012)

Birchbox has some renewal codes:

*join10monthly =* 20 ($2) points with renewed sub *join110annual* = 220 ($22) with yearly sub   I'm still made at Birchbox for fucking up my review this month, so  I'm debating it. On the other hand, I still think BB is a good deal so I'll probably cave. Sigh


----------



## lauravee (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox has some renewal codes:
> 
> *join10monthly =* 20 ($2) points with renewed sub *join110annual* = 220 ($22) with yearly sub   I'm still made at Birchbox for fucking up my review this month, so  I'm debating it. On the other hand, I still think BB is a good deal so I'll probably cave. Sigh


 Anyone know if it is possible to renew even though my annual sub doesn't expire until april?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it is possible to renew even though my annual sub doesn't expire until april?


 Can't hurt to try! Email CS if nec. The offer is good until 12/31


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> p.s. With your sense of humor, you will find that ordering the sample pack is totally worth it if only for the translated-to-English scent descriptions that accompany each vial!


 ooo, I had a hunch that would be fun. Looking forward to it!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 26, 2012)

So if I upgrade to a yearly subscription, do I get a welcome box or just continue as is? Dumb question, I know lol


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 26, 2012)

> So if I upgrade to a yearly subscription, do I get a welcome box or just continue as is? Dumb question, I know lol


 I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So if I upgrade to a yearly subscription, do I get a welcome box or just continue as is? Dumb question, I know lol


 I think you get a regular box. Welcome boxes are usually for 'gift subscriptions". But if it's really important to you, I would email CS to be 100% sure.


----------



## BisousDarling (Dec 27, 2012)

I've had Birchbox for a while now (September 2011), so I don't know if they've changed it at all, but my first box was a regular box. I did just sign up for a gift subscription, which means I got two boxes in December and both were awesome. I feel so spoiled this month! I'm sure I'll get the short end of the stick next month though, lol.


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So if I upgrade to a yearly subscription, do I get a welcome box or just continue as is? Dumb question, I know lol


I just checked my account...I started BB in April 2011 on a monthly basis and upgraded to an annual account in March 2012...I received a regular box in April 2012...not a welcome box as if I was just starting...hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Hopefully I won't be kicking myself for upgrading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 28, 2012)

Did Birchbox ever release any info about the "Deluxe subscription" that was listed in the holiday gift guide???


----------



## Dollysantana (Dec 30, 2012)

Did anyone see this it looks interesting ! http://blog.birchbox.com/post/38285182448/level-up-your-birchbox-gift-subscription-with-these


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 2, 2013)

so just an update on Box 3, the one with the Thymes Body lotion as a sample and a lifestyle extra. I talked to one of the nice BB customer service girls and she told me that the samples were put together by request of the Brand, to see which one sold better. I guess my question is, why wouldn't they do one of those double lifestyle things like they do with other boxes? Oh well, that's the story, just thought I'd share.


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a box with the Thymes lotion...one bottle and one packet...if they really wanted to compare they would have put the same sizes (preferably bottles) instead of comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 2, 2013)

If they truly wanted a comparison they should have atleast let us do feedback on both..instead of screwing us out of feedback points!


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so just an update on Box 3, the one with the Thymes Body lotion as a sample and a lifestyle extra. I talked to one of the nice BB customer service girls and she told me that the samples were put together by request of the Brand, to see which one sold better. I guess my question is, why wouldn't they do one of those double lifestyle things like they do with other boxes? Oh well, that's the story, just thought I'd share.


 Hi there!  I was wondering why there were 2 of the same brand in one box like that.  Seems lame to me.  Totally felt like Box 3 was a "punishment" box, did you?  Maybe it's because I haven't been completing product surveys as often as I should.  Whoops!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2013)

> If they truly wanted a comparison they should have atleast let us do feedback on both..instead of screwing us out of feedback points!


 Yes. That. ^ I am ticked off about not getting to reviee the little foil packet. I mean, we are forced by Birchbox to review foil packets quite frequently, but we got 4 legit samples and then got screwed out of 10 points, basically. Just my opinion. I know it might be a little harsh, but I am quite ticked off about it. I got box 3 as well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. That. ^ I am ticked off about not getting to reviee the little foil packet. I mean, we are forced by Birchbox to review foil packets quite frequently, but we got 4 legit samples and then got screwed out of 10 points, basically. Just my opinion. I know it might be a little harsh, but I am quite ticked off about it. I got box 3 as well.


 I didn't get this box, but I completely agree with you ladies.  Especially because Birchbox said that the company that makes the lotion asked to have the two scents put together so that they could see which one sold better!  Wouldn't it have been better for the company if you could review both scents? That way they'd have accurate feedback on both the products they're wanting you to try, not just one.  Especially as it caused the majority of those who received the lotions to say they NEVER want to buy anything from this company again!

I hope BB comes to its senses and allows you all to review it.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get this box, but I completely agree with you ladies.  Especially because Birchbox said that the company that makes the lotion asked to have the two scents put together so that they could see which one sold better!  Wouldn't it have been better for the company if you could review both scents? That way they'd have accurate feedback on both the products they're wanting you to try, not just one.  Especially as it caused the majority of those who received the lotions to say they NEVER want to buy anything from this company again!
> 
> I hope BB comes to its senses and allows you all to review it.


 

I did tell the CS girl something similar to this, that it would have made more sense to be able to review both or something. She basically said she'd make a note and let marketing know that I didn't like the way it was set up and that I'd never get "the same sample twice" again. I liked the lotion, I just think BB could have thrown me another extra (fortune cookie?) or something to make the box worth it. I think it was a bad call on several accounts.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 4, 2013)

For those that got the Benefit Eye Cream, how are you getting the product out? I used my pinky at first to get a bit but now I have to go on an angle and my (short) nail touches... Ew. Months ago, Beauty army did little spatulas that I thought were dumb and I never got one.. Now that I have a tiny little pot of cream I wish I had it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that got the Benefit Eye Cream, how are you getting the product out? I used my pinky at first to get a bit but now I have to go on an angle and my (short) nail touches... Ew.
> 
> Months ago, Beauty army did little spatulas that I thought were dumb and I never got one.. Now that I have a tiny little pot of cream I wish I had it!


 I like to use a q-tip to get stuff out of little pots..works good!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like to use a q-tip to get stuff out of little pots..works good!


 This is what I do as well (and then the gray kitty tries to steal the Q-tips because he likes things he can carry around and flip in the air, but that's a whole different mess!).


----------



## JessP (Jan 4, 2013)

> For those that got the Benefit Eye Cream, how are you getting the product out? I used my pinky at first to get a bit but now I have to go on an angle and my (short) nail touches... Ew. Months ago, Beauty army did little spatulas that I thought were dumb and I never got one.. Now that I have a tiny little pot of cream I wish I had it!


 I actually saw a tiny beauty spatula at CVS the other day! I can't remember the brand, but there were a bunch of them hanging next to an end cap in the beauty department. It even has a little lip on one edge to get product from under the ridge of a bottle or screw-top container. I think it was like $2 or so.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll try the q-tip.. And I don't have a cvs by me but I will try Walgreens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jan 4, 2013)

> This is what I do as well (and then the gray kitty tries to steal the Q-tips because he likes things he can carry around and flip in the air, but that's a whole different mess!). Â


 My grey kitty does the same thing!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2013)

I finally got my December birchbox I got box1 and im extremely happy with it.

bb box 1:

12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment

Emily's chocolate chocolate covered fortune cookies

Fresh citron de vigne rollerball

Sampar ultra hydrating Fluid

The Balm hot mama

The only thing that could have made this box better for me would have been mary lou manizer instead of hot mama.

 

This box was definitely an upgrade from my welcome box in November.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought the full size of the cc cream and after several consecutive days of trying it I think I am going to end up returning it. Goes on nice enough and skin feels good but the coverage is just not there. I found myself using twice as much as my regular BBs and still not getting anywhere near the coverage. I went back to one of my regulars today and that just clinched it. Sorry, Juice Beauty...I do like some of your products from this line, but this one is a fail for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> I bought the full size of the cc cream and after several consecutive days of trying it I think I am going to end up returning it. Goes on nice enough and skin feels good but the coverage is just not there. I found myself using twice as much as my regular BBs and still not getting anywhere near the coverage. I went back to one of my regulars today and that just clinched it. Sorry, Juice Beauty...I do like some of your products from this line, but this one is a fail for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was very disappointed with the coverage, too. Everything else was decent, but felt like I was putting moisturizer on my skin and not a very good tinted one lol. I'll be sticking to my BB cream for now.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

Right! I just called for my return label. I would rather have the points back to use for something else I like but can't/won't typically otherwise afford (like the pricey Stem Cellular Moisturizer which I have sampled and really liked). I love that Birchbox has a good return policy.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the full size of the cc cream and after several consecutive days of trying it I think I am going to end up returning it. Goes on nice enough and skin feels good but the coverage is just not there. I found myself using twice as much as my regular BBs and still not getting anywhere near the coverage. I went back to one of my regulars today and that just clinched it. Sorry, Juice Beauty...I do like some of your products from this line, but this one is a fail for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me, three.

Both the Juice Beauty CC Cream and the new Urban Decay BB Cream are nice feeling - but litte/no coverage.  I'd rather they market these as healthy primers but I'm guessing that wouldn't be fashionable given how popular BB/CC creams are.  

That said, both make really nice primer/moisturizers, so you could combine two steps if you wear foundations... but I'd rather stick to my "coverage" BB creams instead.


----------

